#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-05
<LjL> meh, i was hoping kagar's link would have been something that'd let me ban him for good.
<Tm_T> :(
<LjL> hey, there's m0nk too now, wasn't he also an annoying fellow
<Tm_T> annoyance = count(lol)^2 ?
<LjL> that's a powerful but not entirely accurate estimate
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> quiet channel allright
<PriceChild> Pici, erm i might not be in the best possible frame of mind... but would agree one more modding thing from m0nk deserves a warning remove?
<Pici> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> *would you
<Tm_T> PriceChild: with message saying hello from me!
<PriceChild> Tm_T, hmm?
<Tm_T> yes
<PriceChild> I concur.
<Tm_T> when you remove him, do it with message saying hello from me
<PriceChild> ahhhh
<LjL> look, m0nk doesn't seem to have anything close to a good bantracker curriculum
<LjL> and his nickname ringed a bell on me as soon as he joined
<LjL> BUT
<LjL> please don't push this "illegal activities" thing so much... hell, we're the ones who need to do something "illegal" in many jurisdictions just to watch DVD's on our OS
<LjL> soldering the hardware you bought is NOT a questionably legal activity in my book, and i'm fed up with that nonsense
<Pici> I kind of agree... but... where do we stop the conversation?
<tonyyarusso> things that are both illegal and sane to be so
<LjL> at *really* illegal things i say. at things that were illegal 20 years ago too not just that were made illegal by some idiot of the digital age
<PriceChild> LjL, you disagree with me objecting to the hardware modding thing?
<LjL> PriceChild, it probably sounds stronger than it should, but it's just that i've had this discussion before with seveas about some other "questionably legal" matter... but yeah, basically
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe ok, i'll ignore it if it comes up again
<LjL> i've been thinking myself of buying a PSP, just because it's cool hardware at a sane price, and if i break the stupid firmware, i can do every kind of cool things with it
<LjL> that may be questionably legal in insane countries.
<LjL> as is installing libdvdcss2.
<LjL> PriceChild: i repeat, m0nk is probably a troll, it's just... it gets on my nerves, "it can be used for illegal things" - yeah, like anything.
<PriceChild> it wasn't the best retort
<PriceChild> I've not problem with people doing these things.... but I just don't like the idea of them being accepted in ubuntu culture etc.
<LjL> PriceChild, then why do you accept that we have a !dvd factoid telling people where to get libdvdcss2? that's as DMCA protected as modifying your (own) hardware.
<LjL> before we even notice, we'll have a TC chip in our computers and it will be illegal to even try to bypass it.
<LjL> i don't want *that* to be taken as "just" and granted in the ubuntu community
<LjL> because it isn't
<Tm_T> interesting
<Pici> Good point.
<Pici> Especially because we were talking about jailbreaking the iphone a few minutes before the xbox discussion
<LjL> you can "mod" a console or a phone or whatever in order to install pirated stuff on it
<LjL> *and* you can "mod" it because you want to install linux, or for that matter your own kernel that you've wrote, or a nice hack that does something novel, on it
<Pici> Right, if the discussion strays into piracy, its in the questionably legal part.
<LjL> illegal should be installing pirated stuff, not modding per se
<jdong> LjL: and if the manufacturer prohibits modding?
<jdong> i.e. the last I heard iPhone jailbreaking in the USA does constitute EULA violation
<elkbuntu> piracy is probably the lower level of 'questionably legal'
<LjL> jdong: i usually don't buy *hardware* on a license.
<LjL> and if i do, that license may not be valid anyway
<LjL> and we're not lawyers
<jdong> LjL: you must modify (in fact, compromise) the software in order to jailbreak
<LjL> and we're not located in any given country, this is an IRC network
<LjL> so what laws apply here? none, really, only what we decide to allow
<jdong> LjL: ok, agreed :)
<LjL> and i think we should decide to allow sane discussions about putting software on hardware
<Seeker`> LjL: whatever laws apply in the country the server is located in?
<PriceChild> LjL, sorry for late reply... "double standards" :P
<jdong> LjL: I'm all for educational talking about piracy, software vulnerabilities, etc
<Pici> Unfortunately, I think that this might be one of those "I'll know it when I see it" type of things.
<jdong> LjL: just at times I worry about who is listening.
<LjL> Seeker`: freenode has several servers, located in several countries, and messages may or may not be repeated to a given server depending on whether there is a user from that server in the channel.
<Seeker`> LjL: And surely if a message that is illegal in country X reaches a server in that country, the law has been broken?
<LjL> PriceChild, double standards is something we can't avoid. *anything* is going to be illegal in at least one of the 200-something countries there are in the world, really. we cannot prohibit everything, so we should find a line *we* find reasonable.
<LjL> Seeker`: it would depend on what that country's law says about breaking laws in other countries while affecting the affected country.
<Tm_T> LjL: true there
<Pici> Hardware modding = okay, hacking = okay, cracking = not okay, piracy = not okay
<jdong> Pici: how do you draw the border between all 4 though....
<Tm_T> hacking = fiddling with technology
<jdong> they're virtually the same thing
<Pici> jdong: nope. I dont.
<elkbuntu> Pici, the problem is hacking and cracking is the media induced ambiguity
<Pici> Well, I do, but its a fine line.
<Tm_T> hacking itself has nothing illegal, its just matter of using technology
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, LjL, choose a date/time! :)
<jdong> in the words of Mako as we were jailbreaking the iPhone and extracting a tarball, and he say libreadline4.dynlib pop up.... "Hey! that's a GPL violation!"
<jdong> :D
<Pici> PriceChild: I was just thinking that :)
<LjL> Pici: i agree, although those are just specimens and not a general line. perhaps a general line is hard to find, for that matter. but, perhaps a good thing to ask is: "does this law negatively affect distribution of otherwise and previously *legal* open source software that will be useful to normal Ubuntu users?" - if yes, then it's a law we should be wary of.
<LjL> PriceChild: you want to put this in the meeting too? brr scary. what about we just fight over it in here informally :P
 * Pici looks for the irc council wiki page
<PriceChild> LjL, as I've mentioned, I'm not in the best frame of mind to make real decisions so ask me again tomorrow ;)
<LjL> okay
<PriceChild> hmmm decss convo in -offtopic :)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, sometime between utc midnight and utc 2pm
<LjL> anyway i'd rather we just settled on what line to keep about legality informally and avoided it being in the meetings log
<LjL> PriceChild: for that matter they've started with the illegal prime number just while i started this discussion
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PriceChild> LjL, what time suits you best in that range?
<LjL> how are we going to disallow decss convos when we have that factoid? shall we remove that factoid? (i don't think so)
<PriceChild> 00:00 - 14:00 utc
<Seeker`> how can a number be illegal?
<LjL> PriceChild, 0:00
<PriceChild> LjL, really?
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, i'm in bed at 14:00 - or on the good days, i'm making breakfast
<PriceChild> LjL, that was a range, not just two times?
<PriceChild> If you're still happy with 00:00... what about 00:00 thursday (ie border of weds/thurs) ?
<LjL> PriceChild: err yeah, i usually sleep from about 3:00 utc to 13:30 utc
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe that's the way to do it!
<PriceChild> nalioth, you happy with the above?
<nalioth> above of what?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, time for council meeting
<PriceChild> nalioth, ie... 00:00 thursday (weds/thurs border)
<nalioth> local time now is 1848 Sunday November 4, 2007
<PriceChild> hmm?
 * nalioth is lost
<elkbuntu> nalioth, we're asking you if you can attend an irc council meeting at 00:00 hrs thursday morning
<LjL> ah wait thursday though... to really be sure i can come in time, that should be either 0:30, or not thursday
<elkbuntu> we can make it 01:00 to be sure
 * nalioth is lost
<AndrewB> GMt?
<LjL> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 05 2007, 00:51:18 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 2 days
<PriceChild> AndrewB, utc
<LjL> AndrewB: GMT/UTC, yes
<AndrewB> Not that it matters to me, just being nosy and peaking in.
<LjL> elkbuntu, 1:00 would be fine, but 0:30 should also most definitely be ok. 0:00 i'd probably have to skip the thursday cinema ;)
<PriceChild> ok then... 01:00 thursday?
<PriceChild> ie this time in four days
<nalioth> PriceChild: fine.
<LjL> nalioth: that should be 19:00 your time
<elkbuntu> yep
<PriceChild> Ok cool, I'll edit the wiki page and mail ubuntu-irc
<PriceChild> we should get it on fridge really also
<PriceChild> I've emailed the fridge people.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I thank you
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> ()
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<jdong> ok, the () is kinda irritating when there's nothing in between
<Tm_T> its not
<jdong> it's like lisp without a payload.
<Tm_T> its hilarious =)
<Tm_T> )(
<Tm_T> or even...
<Tm_T> no, shame, cant do that
<jdong> Tm_T: I fear I may have known where you were going with that ;-)
<LjL> jdong, it's only irritating to someone whose brain automatically sees "lisp without a payload" in it.
<LjL> pebkac
<jdong> LjL: well excuse me for taking a Scheme class at the Institute :)
<Tm_T> jdong: I assume you don't know
<Tm_K> ツ
<Tm_T> that one =)
<LjL> meh, and you need to join another client for it? :P
<Tm_T> because I have utf-8 -> iso8859-15 -> utf-8 recoding
<Tm_T> so it breaks it if I try it with this one :(
 * jdong glares at his iTerm for unicode suckiness
<Seeker`> Tm_T: How do you do that char?
<Tm_T> by copy-paste or in Kopete, its autoreplaced
<Tm_T> or sure I can bind it too
<Tm_T> Jucato: good morning
 * Jucato waves
<Seeker`> who is Corey on irc?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Burger?
<Seeker`> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia
<tonyyarusso> One of those people who needs 48-hour days.
<tonyyarusso> At least now it's a legitimate excuse (school), not just a new girlfriend :P
<Seeker`> heh
<elkbuntu> burgundavia went back to school?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> !no botabuse is <reply> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Tm_T> um?
<Tm_T> is that partly to us?
<LjL> who "us"?
<LjL> it's mostly to an #ubuntu guy who was annoyed at me calling !fishing on him although he only used one factoid
<Tm_T> I mean that last sentence
<Tm_T> us who have "the ultimate power"
<Tm_T> or can others add useless factoids?
<LjL> ah no, that's been already there for a while... it's mostly to avoid seeing idiotic edit requests in here :P
<LjL> Tm_T: they can't *add* them, but we'll still see them here
<Tm_T> ah, true
<Tm_T> you dont like them humouring us?
<LjL> Tm_T: depends on the quality of the humor really
<Tm_T> true
<LjL> the really witty ones won't be scared of doing it anyway regardless of what !botabuse says ;P
<Tm_T> :))
<LjL> then, they get a ban, but oh well, that's what you pay for good humor
<Tm_T> true
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> one of these moments when I would like to have op rights in #ubuntu too
 * mneptok waves from plymouth
<ubotu> In ubotu, ajcates_ said: what is your name?
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> someone's trying to befriend the bot
<Myrtti> /me runs away
<ubotu> Chousuke called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubotu> In ubotu, m0u5e said: !linus is Linus Benedict Torvalds (born December 28, 1969 in Helsinki, Finland) is a Finnish software engineer best known for initiating the development of the Linux kernel. [wiki]
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, would XGL using like 15+% mem have anything to do with config stuff you did back in spain messing with the gutsy config stuff?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (PNK-KR, spamming, quitting & rejoining)
<elkbuntu> done
<elkbuntu> staffers, look into the pnk-kr individual please. spamming ubuntu from multiple ips promoting #chatland. might be worth investigating the channel itself
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, computer12345 said: !ask is there a program so my users can only surf certain websites? like parental control kind of stuff
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Ackdar said: !ask is a bot command which triggers ubotu to output  helpful information. And I can't answer you question.
<Myrtti> lol
<PriceChild> Myrtti, meeting is on fridge btw
<Myrtti> yeah, I know
<Myrtti> I just would've liked only the irc meeting icss
<PriceChild> ah :/
<Myrtti> but this is okay too
<PriceChild> Myrtti, I've made a google calendar one
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> Did someone catch <RedMachineD> ?
<PriceChild> with k-line or w/e?
<PriceChild> gah he just got #gentoo also so I guess not
<PriceChild> Yay he got no people in #ubuntu and only 2 in #gen :)
<PriceChild> 3 in #debian...
<PriceChild> Hey Dragon64, how can we help?
<Dragon64> I was just reading through your web site rules
<Daviey> guess he didn't like what he read then..
<PriceChild> name rings a bell
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (lazuardi spamming)
<jrib> done
<Pici> yay
<ubotu> In ubotu, dbmoodb said: well dpkg is better than you
<Hobbsee> LjL: i think it should be there, (rootsudo page), as there are times where you want to be logged in as root via console
<Hobbsee> otherwise, what's the point in being able to remove it again?
<Hobbsee> @42
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu (_a2e_TyraeL^aw)
<gnomefreak> god i hate my lug :(
<Pici> Whys that?
<gnomefreak> server errors always server errors 
<jdong> there's a Launchpad LUG?
<gnomefreak> my lug offers shell and webmail im trying to get and it HATES me
<jdong> gnomefreak: heh that's usually not a good sign as to the dependendability/security of the serivce
<gnomefreak> jdong, yep but crimsun and otehr members dont have this issue
<jdong> gnomefreak: they hate you :)
<jdong> gnomefreak: look in /etc/bash.bashrc, I bet it tests for your username ;-)
<gnomefreak> its starting to seem that way but someone is looking at it when hes done playing with the bot
<gnomefreak> jdong, not on linux atm :( but i gave it my email and member id number
<gnomefreak> as i should have
<gnomefreak> than i get internal 500
<jdong> gnomefreak: eep, sounds like CGI bug :)
<gnomefreak> yep was thinking that as well
<gnomefreak> brb
<gerro> hmm
<PriceChild> gerro, HackXP, how can I help?
<HackXP> PriceChild, I don't need any help.  I guess that means I need to leave then, doesn't it? heh.
<HackXP> PriceChild, Just looking around is all.
<gnomefreak> how do i take my away down in xchat   /away doesnt work
<PriceChild> alt+a
<Pici> /back perhaps
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> damn
<gerro> gnomefreak: settings>preferences>chatting>general there is option to not announce away if you forget
<mc44> and also to automatically unmark away
<gnomefreak> gerro, i dont announce aways
<gerro> oh is that something different?..
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Niteye)
<Pici> I love how the irssi faq adds that how its horribly annoying to a) autorejoin and b) use public aways
<PriceChild> gerro, can I help you?
<gerro> PriceChild: I don't know
<Pici> gerro: I think the question is... why are you here? in -ops?
<gerro> no clue really just observing
 * gnomefreak wonders what is exciting about ops?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, our shiny hammers?
<gnomefreak> maybe
<Pici> Are we not enforcing the rule we discussed on the mailing list?
<gnomefreak> Pici, pick one, if you mean lurking i think we are
<Pici> gnomefreak: Thats the one.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gerro> Pici: how does one get added to that mailing list?
<gnomefreak> Pici, i leave it up to who asks if the usr can be helped
<Pici> !lists | gerro 
<ubotu> gerro: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Pici> gnomefreak: Agreed.
<Pici> gerro: we're listed somewhere on that page, its a public list.
<gerro> kind of a lot of them
<gnomefreak> its ubuntu-irc afaik
<Pici> search for IRC
 * gnomefreak needs to lighten my ML load one of these days
<PriceChild> gerro, so why are you observing... you randomly arrive here and seem to know nothing of ubuntu processes, who we are or what we do etc. - why the sudden interest?
<gerro> well I got banned from #ubuntu and was told to go here so I observed here for a long while and got my morning coffee decided to drop in. Besides some mentioned irc changes and stuff I was generally clueless so thought I would check in on things
<gnomefreak> gerro, if you were banned the best thing to do is tell us so we can find it and help you with it (if your looking to be unbanned )
<gerro> nah I would probably just get banned again, I don't mind just listening in
<gnomefreak> gerro, this isnt a channel to lurk/idle in (should be in topic iirc)
<gnomefreak> yep still is
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gerro> oh
<PriceChild> Oh sorry now I remember you gerro...
 * Pici strokes PriceChild's chin
<PriceChild> gerro, If there is nothing that we can help you with, I would appreciate you /part'ing.
<gerro> well I don't like to scare beginners off from using command line and put fear into people that they might rm the cure for cancer or something so I got banned. And PriceChild was okay with me idling last time while I was muted for bringing up the issue of my being banned so I thought I should just observe and try to learn something
<PriceChild> gerro, you were not muted for bringing up the subject of your ban.
<PriceChild> We are more than happy to discuss our actions here publically.
<gerro> you state you know that but what was the reason then?
<PriceChild> You were muted here because we were fed up of your discussion... there was nothing further to gain. You refuse to accept our right to dissuade people giving bad advice in #ubuntu etc.
<PriceChild> I am NOT going to discuss that further... because our stance has not changed.
<gerro> so long as people keep discussing then I will do the same
<PriceChild> people aren't... you're trying to
<gerro> I'm just sitting here
<PriceChild> gerro, and I would rather you didn't.
<gerro> isn't this the channel to go to?
<PriceChild> pardon?
<gerro> I was told when banned from #ubuntu to go to here
<PriceChild> But that is not why you are here now...
<gerro> well normally I would be in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> gerro: advice, dont get banned
<PriceChild> this channel isn't for idling
<gerro> isn't that what you are doing yourself?
<PriceChild> Its not a "#ubuntu2"
<PriceChild> gerro, please don't try and be clever...
<Pici> gerro: It may not look it right now, but we do ops like stuff in here. 
<gerro> you said that last time as if clever has some extra meaning..
<gnomefreak> he will be back
<Pici> Probably.
<PriceChild> of course he will
<gnomefreak> what advice did he give in #ubuntu that was bad? i remmeber name but that is about it
<Pici> Something about using rm -rf, and also about manually installing apps in /usr/bin.  I think.
<Pici> It was trivial, but he turned it into a drawn out argument.
<gnomefreak> rm -rf is fine to use.
<PriceChild> was messing around removing files managed by apt
<PriceChild> and suggesting that as a good thing to other users
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> that isnt nice
<PriceChild> then contested us when we tried to explain that users don't know good advice from bad, and so we only want good advice given in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> only one that is fairly safe to remove is /etc/apt/sources.list.d ;)
<gerro> I joined #ubuntu-ops because I thought it followed the same principles as open source as in open to show how the handling of ubuntu irc is done however it is not and everything in it is heavily regulated and happens behind closed doors.
<gerro> that is answer to your question Pici about those ops stuff
<gnomefreak> gerro, what does open source have to do with irc rules?
<gerro> and the answer to why I am so dumbfounded of my surroundings
<PriceChild> gerro, so far you've refused to abide by the ubuntu-irc guidelines, specifically against the "be helpful" bit. We have guidelines and we abide by them.
<gnomefreak> the rules pages are there for anyone to read and we dont have a source package to make OS
<gerro> gnomefreak: being helpful is not proprietarily not following open guidelines
<gnomefreak> gerro, its also not open source in any way
<Pici> We've had problems in the past with people we dont know idling here, potentially the same people who took part in botnet attacks on #ubuntu.
<PriceChild> gerro, ^
<gerro> I really don't understand what you just mentioned
<PriceChild> gerro, and personally I wouldn't want you privy to important realtime information going through this channel.
<gerro> why because I'm too much a newb like all those in #ubuntu you discriminated against yesterday?
<gnomefreak> brb seems there is a problem
<gerro> I just want to learn about things happening with #ubuntu related stuff
<PriceChild> gerro, we didn't discriminate against you? :/
<PriceChild> gerro, you wanted to be able to give bad advice freely... so we've stopped you.
<gerro> I wanted to be able to say whatever I liked about ubuntu
<PriceChild> gerro, you can do that on your own server in your own country
<PriceChild> But not in our channel.
<gnomefreak> Pici, are you an op in #ubntu?
<PriceChild> (and no ubuntu isn't a democracy etc. etc.)
<Pici> gnomefreak: yeah, whats up?
<gerro> I didn't say that
<PriceChild> i read what you said, and answered it.
<gnomefreak> Pici, not sure. i got pm from someone on how to talk to dev/admin for #ubuntu but he seemed to just joined there
<gnomefreak> Pici, i thought maybe something happened since i wasnt there i dont know
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, nothing that I can see...
<Pici> gnomefreak: perhaps someone who was kicked/banned/forwarded to read-topic?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, give him /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list, or this channel if he wants non-support questions etc.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild, ty
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, he's got me in pm
<gerro> I'll help others without some strict guideline criteria. There is no curiculum or testing of users. I help because I care about others.
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gerro> and if that isn't good enough then I don't care
<gnomefreak> PriceChild, as ok ty
<PriceChild> gerro, tough... we have guidelines. EOD
<gerro> I stayed on topic
<Myrtti> this discussion is hard to follow
<PriceChild> gerro, there are more to guidelines than staying on topic
<gerro> Myrtti: it basically goes PriceChild wants to define what is "helpful" or "user friendly"
<gerro> with the definition of everyone who uses ubuntu is an idiot
<Myrtti> where's my voice...
<gnomefreak> Myrtti, i stole it ;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: here
<Myrtti> damn
<Tm_T> "no, I am Spartacus!"
<PriceChild> Myrtti, identify
<Seeker`> gerro: that is not just PriceChild's definition
<gerro> I know Seeker` it is a very common rumor that has spread around but I don't like to degrade people based on what operating system they use.
<Pici> gerro: Most of the people asking question is #ubuntu are using it for the first time.  Some of them are using IRC for the first time. 
<Myrtti> PriceChild: it's so difficult with 770
<gerro> Pici: then what general ubuntu irc do we use if its not the first time
<Seeker`> gerro: who is degrading people based on their OS?
<gerro> Seeker`: PriceChild
<Seeker`> gerro: How so?
<Pici> gerro: Thats not what I said. 
<PriceChild> gerro, i'm not degrading, i'm just assuming nothing.
<PriceChild> gerro, we can not assume they know what is a good idea, and what the full affects of your advice are.
<gerro> Seeker`: the claim that those that use #ubuntu are beginners, ignorant and do not know how to use command line etc
<PriceChild> gerro, not ignorant... just uneducated
<Myrtti> most of them are beginners. period
<Seeker`> gerro: a) It is a good idea not to assume that people you dont know are experts, and b) This is a good policy with whatever OS, not just ubuntu
<PriceChild> gerro, we have had this discussion before.
<gerro> PriceChild: even if they do or don't know the full effects and mess up their system I'm not going to just leave them hanging
<Myrtti> the rest are there to help
<Pici> gerro: Lets take it to an extreme case.  Lets say I said to do `sudo rm -rf /` to fix a broken ubuntu system.  Now, you and PriceChild might know that I'm joking.  But Seeker` here is using Ubuntu for the first time and thinks that a command that fixes his machine.
<PriceChild> gerro, we would rather you gave no advice at all than possibly detrimental advice.
<PriceChild> gerro, as stated in our guidelines iirc.
<gerro> Pici: I said nothing that would break a system I merely showed them how to use the system if they break it its their choice and it says so in the ubuntu motd
<PriceChild> gerro, Our position has not changed... there is no further use in discussing this
<gnomefreak> gerro, we get people ages ranger from 11 up and some just installed ubuntu/linux and dont knwo what a command line is. we have to protect those people from commands that can be harmful or have side effects. since we dont have experence of everyone in there we have to be careful all together
<gerro> I can not be held responsible for what others do
<gnomefreak> gerro, if it was from your advice you can and are 
<Pici> Arg.  
<Pici> Lets all practice our Linux troubleshooting on production systems.  </sarcasm>
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> why have i been invited
<gnomefreak> anyone else?
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: where were you invited?
<gnomefreak> * You have been invited to #gerro by gerro (zelazny.freenode.net)
 * gnomefreak not going
<gnomefreak> i have no reason to
<Gary> i never get invited to these cool parties
<Pici> Maybe he wants a chance to kick us.
 * Gary sulks
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, he did that to me last time...
<PriceChild> and i talked with him there too
<gnomefreak> Pici, would it be bad of us to flood his channel? :D
<nalioth> awww, i wasn't invited
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, *cough*
<Gary> gnomefreak, yes, very
 * mc44 invites nalioth to #kitchen
<Seeker`> .j #gerro
<PriceChild> Seeker`, don't...
<gnomefreak> sejoin it im sure he didnt set +i
<gnomefreak> oh dont nevermind
<gnomefreak> guys edoreld is giving me bad feelings for some reason
<Pici> me too, but maybe just because he uses mIRC
<gnomefreak> he stated he had ubuntu and wanted to install windows than what media player than tab completion so im just getting that feeling
<gnomefreak> but eh could just be me
<Pici> All this stress can make on a bit paranoid.
<gnomefreak> yay finally got a web admin
<gnomefreak> not that he answers but hes there
<PriceChild> <t3318> in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> im watching
<gnomefreak> anyone know if X made it out of query yet?
<PriceChild> X?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild, for hardy X is borked something bad
<gnomefreak> borked == non there
<PriceChild> ahh
 * gnomefreak needs ubuntu with X for this trilug stuff
<Tm_T> pardon, but that gerro should eat his own teachings
<Tm_T> with some extra dirt
<Tm_T> "im not responsible, but do sudo /dev/null -> /dev/?d*
<Tm_T> "
<Tm_T> s/->/>/
<Tm_T> etc
<gnomefreak> when did that happen?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: he's just making an example
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<nalioth> gnomefreak: sort of like "oh, i handed a baby a live hand grenade, but i didn't show him how to pull the pin.  I"m not responsible."
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> or show how to pull it but dont do it himseldf
<Tm_T> -d
<Tm_T> to be more precise
<nalioth> eeek! it's GazzaK 
<GazzaK> meh
<Seveas> GazzaK, !
<PriceChild> quick kick him!
<Pici> GazzaK always reminded me of Gizzard for some reason.
<Pici> Er, the name, not you gary.
<Seveas> missed...
<PriceChild> happens
<PriceChild> gerro was in -youth
<Pici> Hes in #xubuntu now.
<Pici> Not sure if hes active, but hes there.
<TheSheep> how did it end?
<TheSheep> he's supposed to be banned in #xubuntu?
<PriceChild> not well and no
<nalioth> TheSheep: is he giving potentially dangerous advice?
<TheSheep> nalioth: not obviously dangerous, no
<Pici> He was giving dangerous advice to the youts?
<gnomefreak> hes not saying anything in #xubuntu but im keeping eyes open for him after that this morning
<Pici> So, I was laying awake in bed last night, and for whatever reason the idea of assigning access to channels based on cloak came to mind, Is there a reason why we dont do something like that? 
<PriceChild> because we don't want all ubuntu members as ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> ohhh...
<PriceChild> you mean like ubuntu/operator/* ?
<nalioth> Pici: we _do_ have some channels like that
<PriceChild> I remember we discussed perhaps doing ubuntu/member./$nick, with the teeeny . giving extra access yet not being show-offy
<nalioth> any difference is 'show-offy'
<Pici> Like, ubuntu/ops get Level N, and ubuntu/irccouncil get Level N+50 or whatever.
<PriceChild> well... "as show-offty"
<PriceChild> Pici, I can't remember the exact outcome of the discussion, but I think it was along the lines of not wanting to distinguish between ubuntu members etc. If a channel contact wants someone to op in their channel then they can add that nick.
<Pici> Okay :)
<gnomefreak> what is level n?
<crdlb> pi
<crdlb> actually it would have to be -1 since the highest level is 49 :)
 * Pici ...s
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<PriceChild> crdlb, says who?
<gnomefreak> 49 isnt highest
<gnomefreak> afaik there is a 50 not sure if higher than that
<crdlb> you're 50 when you're identified as contact
<crdlb> you can't set anyone to that level
<gnomefreak> crdlb: staff can
 * Gary thinks he ought to have turned off the laptop which GazzaK client is on...  oops
<gnomefreak> ;)
<crdlb> well you're not staff :p
<Myrtti> funky
<gnomefreak> crdlb: ;) but its not hard to ask fo rit
<gnomefreak> for it
<Myrtti> my 770's xterm went berzerk
<nalioth> gnomefreak: staff cannot give anyone a 50, either
<nalioth> 50 is reserved for identified-to-chanserv chanowns
<gnomefreak> nalioth: owner/person set it up is 30/49
<Pici> I dont even know what the access levels are, I almost said N+1000 
<gnomefreak> cant remember off hand
<gnomefreak> example seveas is contact last i heard for this channel he is set to 49 but i could swear ther eis a 50
<Seveas> you're level 50 when identified as contact
<Seveas> nalioth is right, as usual :)
<gnomefreak> ah council is contact
<gnomefreak> i thought you were
<Pici> Why does that keep happening?
<gnomefreak> Pici: nalioth being right?
<gnomefreak> hes good like that
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, its really annoying
<Pici> gnomefreak: exactly
<gnomefreak> atleast you know who to go to for correct info ;)
<ubotu> In ubotu, nintendo64 said: !everyone is ignoring me
<PriceChild> awwww poor nintendo64
<Seveas> should have bought a wii instead :p
<PriceChild> *groans*
<jdong> did someone say wii?
<jdong> I've heard they are truly xp killers too.
<jdong> insert another pun here.
<PriceChild> Seveas, did you change the password for ubuntu-irc?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> nggggh more passwords
<PriceChild> ah it had saved the wrong password *thwacks firefox*
<PriceChild> ty Seveas 
<PriceChild> Oh and I think I've sorted out Corey.
 * LjL hands PriceChild some least privilege as reward
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, jeffrey said: ubotu how fast is your processor
<PriceChild> LjL, *grins*
<PriceChild> tis a bit silly
<jdong> what is the velocity of a... oh forget it.
<Pici> African or European?
<PriceChild> fully laden?
<TheSheep> with coconuts
<Tm_T> I was sooo thinking "jeffrey: right question is; how far you can run until any ops will catch you"
<TheSheep> Tm_T: fully laden? :P
<Tm_T> fully
<Tm_T> err, what?
<Tm_T> what laden?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nallep said: !selinux is [WWW] SELinux can be used to protect services & contain any security exploits that may be found in common system daemons or user applications. Enabling administrators to protect their systems and providing security policy allows greater levels of protection. SELinux constrains services to a least-privilege security domain, using mandatory access controls, and implements a role-based access contr
<LjL> yikes
<LjL> ompaul, kill them
<LjL> oh there's no ompaul
<jdong> ok, that factoid is a bit too markety....
<LjL> should i even add the factoid? the only wiki page we seem to have is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SELinux
<LjL> which, well, look at it
<jdong> and it needs see also !AppArmor
<Pici> This wiki page reads like an advertisement
<LjL> and also See !LinusTorvaldsOnIdioticSecuritySoCalledExperts
<jdong> Pici: I really don't want to be involved on a SELinux vs Apparmor debate...
<jdong> that can go down an ugly road
<LjL> i say just don't write buffer overflows into your stupid software, dammit
<jdong> I also hope who wrote that factoid doesn't really push it either....
<LjL> well we could have a factoid on selinux
<LjL> but only if we had a decent wiki page on it
 * jdong thinks of something....
<ubotu> In ubotu, Ackdar_ said: !addressing is Please add a comma (,) or colon (:) after typing a user's nick to avoid confusion for other users. Thanks!
<LjL> so if the guy pushes it, i'd suggest he writes a good wiki page first :)
<LjL> yikes
<LjL> can i use a space? yes? thanks!
<jdong> "Please add a sigil delimiter .... "
<jdong> ROFL
<Pici> LjL:, no, you cannot
<LjL> Piciyesicanshutup
<Pici> :D
<jdong> Pici
<jdong> grr
<PriceChild> wth is the addressing thing for...
<jdong> irssi actually parses those escapes
<LjL> parses as in what?
<LjL> ... look at #ubuntu. ackbar is making a lecture to nintendo64 on good bot usage
<LjL> yet he was the one starting it by using !addressing without knowing it didn't exist :)
<jdong> "SELinux is a Mandatory Access Control technology that allows an administrator to define finer-grained permissions than the traditional UNIX ownership model. It can be used to lock down untrusted users or services. Ubuntu Gutsy includes AppArmor, a less invasive, easier to learn technology with similar goals."
<jdong> how about something like that?
<jdong> it's plain English enough that people can understand it.
<jdong> it misses (nonexistent) decent wiki links of course.
<LjL> jdong: it's three lines on my display, which means four on ompaul's. he'll turn it into a half-liner.
<jdong> I'm also unsure if the last sentence could be taken as SELinux trollbait...
<LjL> jdong: perhaps you should add "though less powerful" for balance :>
<jdong> LjL: "SELinux = permissions for masochists"
<jdong> done :D
<jdong> LjL: agreed, less powerful would be a good addition, but I think I should leave out the whole "less invasive, easy to learn" part
<jdong> LjL: and defer that kind of analysis to a wiki page. All that's relevant to the factoid is that the two technologies are in the same ballpark and one is included with Gutsy.
<LjL> !selinux is <reply> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jdong> LjL: that sounds good
<jdong> LjL: ok, that SELinux wiki page is umm... junk.
<LjL> !apparmor is <reply> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jdong> (1) "Installing SELinux is easy"
<LjL> you have prejudices.
<LjL> :>
<jdong> Yeah, writitng type enforcement policies is another story ;-)
<jdong> (2) it replaces Upstart with SysV Init again
<jdong> which is probably not a great idea in Ubuntu.
<jdong> I'm glad it has a good disclaimer though
<jdong> LjL: I have nothing against either :) I currently use Apparmor on Gutsy but I would be happy to learn SELinux when I find some free time too
<LjL> jdong: found the secret to eternal life?
<jdong> LjL: I wish :)
<LjL> i have no real idea what either is honestly
<LjL> i do have a very vague idea on mandatory access control but that's about it
<jdong> LjL: the only conclusion I can draw with my current knowledge is that Apparmor is infinitely easier to learn than SELinux and requires less invasive changes to the system
<LjL> i do somewhat intuitively believe that my web server shouldn't be able to output stuff to the soundcard, but...
<jdong> I mean, Apparmor policies are quite literally listing in a text file all the paths a program should have access to ,and what mode (rwx) it should posess.
<LjL> which sounds maybe effective but sort of hackish
<jdong> the struggle with that is trying to determin exactly what a service needs without castrating its abilities.
<jdong> which is not really a fault of the security framework.
<jdong> I use Apparmor to lock down Firefox, Skype, and irssi mostly....
<jdong> mostly with common sense stuff, like Skype shouldn't be reading anything but its own profile directory, and using the soundcard
<LjL> no, but then again i do gather somehow that apparmor's security model is indeed not theoretically sound (at at least not proved to be sound)
<jdong> LjL: Apparmor uses a path-based model
<LjL> and selinux uses inodes?
<jdong> LjL: which, indeed, is not "sound" against some deity-type being with an unrestricted shell messing around on the outside
<jdong> LjL: SELinux uses labels via extended attributes to mark the whole filesystem
<jdong> and you need root-ish permissions to change these labels
<jdong> and labels are not copied when you copy a binary.
<jdong> so not even an unconfined regular-user shell can defeat a SELinux protected service.
<jdong> this is a serious limitation of Apparmor for when you grant someone unconfined access to the system.
<jdong> however, IMO it doesn't affect the #1 usecase of Apparmor, where it's protecting some service or program that's isolated as being "untrusted"
<LjL> jdong: well, i must admit something, i've wanted for some times to have root on my server BUT to have it shut down after 1am or so, with only my mom having the capabilities to override that
<LjL> yet that's not possible with the UNIX security model
<LjL> or, i suspect, with apparmor
<jdong> execute permissions are regulated, and the default allow-execute mode is to inherit the parent binary's permissions set.
<jdong> so no, you can't root apache, then try to "break" it out of its jail.
<jdong> but if another random user gets on your system via another way, copies the apache binary, and starts a new apache on port 81, yes, it will be unconfined.
<jdong> but arguing that this is a fault of Apparmor is a bit questionable
<LjL> hm well it's another process, and it won't be running as root unless that random user has root
<jdong> LjL: but you can still start apache on a port >=1024 without being root
<LjL> in which case, he can just dd over the drive if he likes to annoy me
<jdong> LjL: but again, it's a really weak argument as to why this is a fault of Apparmor itself :)
<jdong> you can even fully lock down the root user under apparmor.
<LjL> jdong: yeah, but no matter what you do on that nasty port 1025, any exploit should never reach outside the user's home directory unless there's a *kernel* exploit
<jdong> right.
<jdong> UNIX level permissions are always enforced under apparmor, apparmor can only further lock down past that.
<ubotu> In ubotu, tuxwulf said: ...and this is a private msg ..?
<LjL> jdong: you can fully lock down the root user, but you have a serious limitation when you grant someone unconfined access? i don't follow you
<LjL> gnnn now they're getting on my nerves
<jdong> LjL: unconfined access = a binary that is run without an apparmor profile defined for it.
<jdong> LjL: confined access means that the process has a apparmor profile attached to it.
<jdong> it doesn't matter what the UID is, an apparmor rule can still fully lock down even root if a root process has a profile attached to it.
<jdong> like ntpd runs under root, and you can write an apparmor profile such that ntpd can ONLY set the time and write to its logfile.
<jdong> since you've not given ntpd any execution permissions, an attacker can't even force ntpd to spawn a bash shell or something like that.
<LjL> jdong: sounds good for services, but what about users? could i do that going-to-sleep-at-1am thing with apparmor, realistically? can i take away *one* ability to a superuser, without impacting any of its other abilities?
<jdong> LjL: that's harder to define with Apparmor
<jdong> since it goes by a default-deny whitelist philosophy
<jdong> you'd have to manage to list all the things you can do except abort shutdown, which is a pain in the neck.
<LjL> definitely one
<LjL> anyway we'll reach a compromise - some day
<jdong> but the rough way to confine a user is to make a hardlink/softlink to bash and set that as the user's login shell
<jdong> then set that shell to the login shell.
<LjL> fullly articulated mandatory access control with deny and allow policies really shouldn't be that difficult for people to handle, if it comes with good defaults and has a sane interface
<LjL> would a "normal guy" have been expected to be able to handle a multitasking memory-protected operating system 40 years ago? naaah
<jdong> LjL: agreed, and IMO it's a shame Apparmor doesn't suppor the allow-except-when-denied  mentality.
<jdong> LjL: and SELinux's setup requirements are a bit staggering to me, IMO.
<jdong> you have to attach labels to the entire filesystem
<LjL> i won't dispute that
<jdong> and everything from coreutils to init has to be patched with SELinux support
<jdong> and the policy language is quite literally a language
<LjL> just saying that apparmor sounds like a much-nicer-to-work-with hack, but a hack nonetheless ;P
<jdong> I mean, it took me about 10 minutes to write a simple apparmor profile
<jdong> and SELinux doesn't look to be as simple to get started in.
<jdong> and yeah, Apparmor can be argued to be a hack/easy-way-out
<jdong> as is most things that Novell comes up with, right? ;-)
<LjL> jdong one of the problems is the usual one, backwards compatibility... it's not really *so* much to expect applications/services to *come* with a list of capabilities they intend to use
<LjL> but as a matter of fact, they don't
<LjL> it's not unlike the Windows security model
<LjL> the Windows security model is cool, way way cooler than UNIX
<LjL> except all *real* programs expect to run as administrator and write stuff everywhere in the filesystem
<LjL> and if they can't, they crash
<LjL> so there goes the theoretically kewl security model
<LjL> everything is just set as word writable, and everything is just run as administrator... and there you go with a usable system, but as insecure as an axe dangling from a tree
<LjL> so yeah, apparmor being *usable* probably makes it more secure in practice than selinux
<LjL> yet that doesn't mean the *goal* shouldn't be a real security model
<jdong> LjL: yeah, agreed
<LjL> or we become like AmigaOS, which in order to be true to itself and not break applications, never implemented memory protection, so that even *i* don't want to use it now :P
<Tm_T> I like "powers out -security model"
<LjL> jdong: also, i want a kernel with a mechanically verifiable proof of correctness for everything. gimme.
<jdong> making the system easy enough that people are willing to adopt it is definitely a great first step
<jdong> LjL: haha, I'm not that security-educated :D
<LjL> jdong: you loser. *i* can write a constraint that will show you *without a shadow of a doubt* that a loop with i starting at 0 and being incremented by one at each iteration, and with a branch out of the loop when i is bigger than 10...
<LjL> terminates.
<LjL> i can *probably* also show you that it actually increments the variable from 1 up to 11.
<jdong> :)
<LjL> oh, zero.
<jdong> integer off by one vulnerability in LjL ;-)
<LjL> jdong: ,r? msj!
<jdong> have you seen that fake "sudo vulnerability" that was invented circa 1996-ish?
<LjL> uhm no. there was sudo in 1996? :P
<jdong> LjL: it claims to be a proof of concept exploit for a sudo integer off by one vulnerability....
<jdong> LjL: mabe it was later than 96, but recent-ish
<jdong> LjL: the POC code is actually an obfuscated self-stack-smash
<jdong> that eventually executes rm -rf ~/ / > /dev/null
<jdong> so the poor saps that tried it.... sucks for them.
<LjL> that's...
<jdong> LjL: http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2007/Aug/0071.html
<LjL> i mean, if i could obfuscate that well enough to fool you all
<jdong> here's a recent rehash of it
<LjL> i'd do it
<jdong> had a few users on the forums try to post it.
<jdong> LjL: if you look at the code it looks like the stereotypical buffer overflow POC
<jdong> it's not at all obvious that it smashes itself and executes its payload
<LjL> well perhaps the hex gibberish is rm -rf
<LjL> but that's cheating :|
<jdong> exactly
<jdong> char esp[] __attribute__ ((section(".text")))
<jdong> that is genius right there
<jdong> it saves the payload into .text
<jdong> which bypasses GCC's stack smashing protector
<jdong> it's a well-crafted social engineering exploit
<LjL> well genius perhaps, but i was hoping the rm -rf was obfuscated while still being *c codeÄ
<LjL> s/Ä/*/
<LjL> using hex is low :(
<jdong> lol, nope
<jdong> it pops on the machine code for the exec call in.
 * gnomefreak missing something important
<jdong> execve("/bin/sh", ["/bin/sh", "-c", "rm -rf ~ / &"], [/* 0 vars */])= 0 
<jdong> that's the actual call it makes.
<jdong> that's pretty effective at quickly wiping what you can wipe.
<jdong> and it also backgrounds as its own process, amking it not very easily killable in a split second
<LjL> jdong: oh i do that too
<TheSheep> who runs exploits from their own user?
<LjL> jdong: i always tell annoying people to amixer set Master 100% ; cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp *and put it in the background*
<TheSheep> http://xkcd.com/237/ <-- I like this social exploit more :)
<Pici> LjL: That was a perfect example of what we were talking about yesterday.
<LjL> TheSheep: nothing comes from my keyboard
<TheSheep> LjL: you broke it
<LjL> Pici: such as?
<Pici> LjL: Not knowing that they got a pm about a factoid
<LjL> Pici: oh he knew.
<LjL> i really think he knew.
<LjL> mc44, do you think he knew?
<mc44> I think he knew
<Tm_T> I cant think
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-06
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (saltydav)
<Pici> !test
<nalioth> ruh roh, Pici.  you broke it
<Tm_T> hey, it didnt fail?
<nalioth> oh, it's failed
<nalioth> sending ubot3 in
<Pici> roger that
 * Seeker` waves byebye to Ubotu
<PriceChild> gah ubotu died...
<Tm_T> Ubotwo: hello
<LjL> ubotwo is muted
<PriceChild> Tm_T, ubotu should rejoin etc. very soon
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> 0236 <+nalioth> sending ubot3 in 0239 -!- ubot3 [n=ubot3@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3] has quit
<nalioth> wtf
<PriceChild> I see ubotu_ rejoining.....
<PriceChild> uncloaked etc.
<Tm_T> LjL: ?
<LjL> Tm_T: nevermind
<Tm_T> I dont mind
<Tm_T> I'm just humoured
<Tm_T> ubotu is alive (or not)
<LjL> yeah
<Tm_T> sluggish and unresponsive
<Tm_T> but definately alive
<PriceChild> its still rejoining, let it sync
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: welcome back
<gnomefreak> ty im about to leave again
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> jumpy!
<Tm_T> Jucato: hide when you can
<Jucato> huh?
<Tm_T> joking =)
<Tm_T> ummm
<Tm_T> you broke it?
<gnomefreak> bots down
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ?
<PriceChild> Hey beewoo 
<beewoo> hello
<gnomefreak> bot not working
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> ubotu not in #ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not in #ubuntu? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> whoops
<LjL> my faultie
<beewoo> anyone a staff memebr here?
<LjL> i had made two mutes by mistake and removed only one =)
<gnomefreak> ty
<PriceChild> beewoo, how can I help? (freenode or ubuntu?)
<gnomefreak> beewoo: did you try /stats p?
<gnomefreak> there are none showing
<beewoo> its a password question: i registered like 2 years ago and forgot my psw...and the email i registred with
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: staff
<gnomefreak> it was talked about in -women
<beewoo> yes
<gnomefreak> nalioth: rob or any other staffer handy? 
<LjL> beewoo: try asking in #freenode
<gnomefreak> oh yeah duh
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yep
<beewoo> ok
<beewoo> thk!
<gnomefreak> nalioth: beewoo needs staff
 * gnomefreak forgot about #freenode and im in it :(
<nalioth> beewoo: see PM
<gnomefreak> keep your eye on i think he is a troll mesterharm 
<gnomefreak> keep your eye on mesterharm, i think he is a troll (is what i meant
<gnomefreak> )
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-November/022155.html
<BlaenkDenum> Basically I was wondering if the possibility of categorization had been thought of. I mean, #ubuntu is getting too big and it's hard to track conversations, yes, I know about mentioning the nick of the targetted person in the message, but the majority of the people go unheard.
<nalioth> categorization?
<BlaenkDenum> For example, if there are many questions about networking, we could make #ubuntu-net or something, just an idea.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: from -devel
<BlaenkDenum> nalioth: sorry, whatever that should be called
<BlaenkDenum> Just an idea
<BlaenkDenum> Just to ease the load
<BlaenkDenum> more people would be helped better I figure
<BlaenkDenum> I'm sure you guys would know more about that though
<jrib> BlaenkDenum: hi, what idea?
<PriceChild> jrib, he's stated it earlier ;)
<nalioth> jrib: #ubuntu-hold-my-hand-on-resolution-problems
<nalioth> jrib: #ubuntu-hold-my-hand-on-network-issues
<jrib> oh
<BlaenkDenum> Haha, well not that specific
<nalioth> jrib: #ubuntu-hold-my-hand-on-my-dvds-wont-play
<LjL> nalioth: #ubuntu-nalioth-gets-the-point-across-for-you
<BlaenkDenum> Not complete categorization, but if, well you see how we made #ubuntu-effects, similar to that, maybe only if there's a need for it
<jrib> BlaenkDenum: did you see what happened with -effects?
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, #ubuntu-effects is gone now. it was more a patch than something we *really* wanted...
<BlaenkDenum> oh
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-watch-nalioth-be-sarcastic-to-noobs
<Madpilot> I'd hang out there just to watch the fun :)
<BlaenkDenum> well yeah it redirects to compiz now, I still think it's a better way of helping people with compiz related problems
<PriceChild> BlaenkDenum, so when someone joins ubuntu asking for networking help... instead of helping, you tell them to go somewhere else and wait there?
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, as long as it's problems with the *official* compiz support in Ubuntu, we help in #ubuntu (and perhaps *suggest* also trying #compiz-fusion)
<LjL> when you try to hack it in on your own even if it's not supported, then it's #compiz-fusion for you
<BlaenkDenum> PriceChild: Heh, like I said I'm sure you guys know more about this, my main point is to ease the load off of #ubuntu
<jrib> BlaenkDenum: I mean while the channel was still up.  Users would be sent there, ask their question, not get an immediate response because the helpers were split into another channel, and then return to #ubuntu and reask the question
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no, you tell them to RTFT, and make sure the topic is accurate
<BlaenkDenum> jrib: I understand
<BlaenkDenum> jrib: but it would become the norm, !networking for example would say to go to that channel, and like I mentioned earlier this would be with categories that get many questions, so that the channels usually have a good amount of people in them
<BlaenkDenum> Like I said, you guys know more about this and I'm sure you know what would be best, I'm just wondering if anyone else thinks that #ubuntu has been getting hammered lately. 1200 people, various people asking many questions, often repeating them many times at various intervals to get a response
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, Reading The Fine Topic (or Fine Anything, really) has never been popular... pity, that.
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: main problem with that IMHO: we, the operators, are probably prepared to be in lots of channels instead of just one.   but, what about the "random guy" with some decent Ubuntu knowledge who walks in with questions, but who can also *answer* questions?
<LjL> they're the driving force behind #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: sure, but we could make ti so
<jrib> BlaenkDenum: then you also need people that just redirect and new users would get confused by it imo.  I agree, it would be nice to find a solution to the size of #ubuntu, but I don't think splitting works out
<LjL> it wouldn't be there if we were the only ones giving answers, BlaenkDenum
<LjL> and if we divide the channel, those people simply won't be there
<BlaenkDenum> yeah I understand that, I understand that some people don't even know how to join other channels
<nalioth> BlaenkDenum: 1200 people is low.  You should have been around when there were almost 1600 in it
<BlaenkDenum> well that was just one possible solution to the problem, but what I wanted to get across was the problem, maybe you guys can come up with a solution
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: i'm talking more about people who *do*, but have no reason to. the people who actually help out of willingness to help, even though they originally joined just to ask a question.
<Hobbsee> we know there's a problem :)
<LjL> they'll have no incentive to join 10 channels
<Hobbsee> it's just the fact that there appears to be no good solution that anyone's proposed yet
<BlaenkDenum> for example sometimes only the general questions get answered, if someone asks something specific that the majority might not know about then the question gets ignored, then again I figure that's what the forums are for huh
<LjL> and #ubuntu-meta :>
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: yeah that's true
<BlaenkDenum> wasn't there an application being built
<BlaenkDenum> ubuntu support or something?
<LjL> upstreamdev?
<BlaenkDenum> Not sure, I remember it though, it interfaced with the IRC channels and all
<BlaenkDenum> not just that though it offered more
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: anyway #ubuntu-meta is my proposed solution to "only the general questions get answered", feel free to peek by - and play strictly by the rules if you do. i think it just needs momentum.
<BlaenkDenum> If there was an application like that that came with Ubuntu, people would simply run it to get support, it could better list categories and stuff, but yeah that's the problem with categories that it separates people
<BlaenkDenum> what if there was a way
<LjL> i have no idea about such application, either it's upstreamdev, or i don't know
<BlaenkDenum> So, imagine this
<BlaenkDenum> Someone sees bob ask a question about networking, using the bot they somehow label it for networking, then it gets routed to a networking channel where people could answer it through the bot
<BlaenkDenum> if that makes any sense...
<LjL> err...
<LjL> that's #ubuntu-meta.
<BlaenkDenum> oh, I just saw the metabot info
<BlaenkDenum> haha
<BlaenkDenum> that's a cool idea
<LjL> although you can't reply via the bot
<LjL> at that point, you just join the channel =)
<BlaenkDenum> if you could that would be great
<BlaenkDenum> then the bot could say ubotu: LjL from #ubuntu-meta said "blah blah"
<BlaenkDenum> oh, well yeah
<LjL> well replying through a bot would make it slightly impersonal and unfunny, wouldn't it?
<BlaenkDenum> Yeah, plus it might get abused
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: the bot tries to mark questions automatically, but one definitely can manually label questions just as you said
<BlaenkDenum> does the meta bot work by simply logging questions and if someone doesn't reply with the person who asked it's name then it's considered unanswered?
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: oh relaly
<BlaenkDenum> *really, how is that possible?
<BlaenkDenum> I'll definitely help out with that idea, #ubuntu-meta
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: yes, the problem is, "what is a question"? the bot tries to guess. and it also tries to guess the topic
<LjL> it's possible thanks to bayesian filtering - it's not nearly as accurate as one would hope, though.
<LjL> manual work is still required
<BlaenkDenum> I see, how can one manually label things, I don't see anything in the wiki
<LjL> the three questions you've seen by now, though, were all automatically classified
<BlaenkDenum> I see
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: join #metabot and read the topic
<BlaenkDenum> did you write it?
<LjL> yes
<BlaenkDenum> great
<BlaenkDenum> this is definitely interesting
<Madpilot> LjL, can it lart people?
<Tm_T> hey!
<LjL> Madpilot: it can if i uncomment that part.
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: do the uncategorized ones go to metabot, then from there you choose and then they're routed to ubuntu-meta ?
<LjL> Madpilot: it wouldn't be very welcoming to people joining #metabot if i did, though.
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: the uncategorized ones are discarded unless someone manually categorizes them
<Tm_T> BlaenkDenum: also you can always point people to channels of their own language too
<Tm_T> or country or region
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: 'source will be available shortly', would love to help out
<BlaenkDenum> Tm_T: Yeah I know.
<Tm_T> BlaenkDenum: that does "ease the load" from #ubuntu too you know
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: ah yeah my web host was down, i should just remember to upload it - and remove passwords from it :>
<BlaenkDenum> See, I'm amazed by this LjL, I think it's a great idea and would love to help out. I'm sure many others would too, except they like me have never heard about this.
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: You're not going to use something like launchpad?
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: That would be great, or Google Code, you know what I mean, where you could file bugs and the like
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, i'm not particularly fond of advertising it too much, or it would end up being abused. but when people come here like you and explain how #ubuntu seems to not be completely efficient...
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, maybe. it's an ugly piece of messy code though, to be very honest.
<BlaenkDenum> well apparently I've been the only one heh
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: what language?
<LjL> err... php.
<BlaenkDenum> Heh, yeah I can't really help you in cleaning it up there
<Tm_T> LjL: I can heat angels crying
<LjL> Tm_T: they'll cry if you heat them, i bet
<BlaenkDenum> I could write PHP but I don't specialize in it so obviously it's not the neatest/most efficient, but enough to get the point across
<Tm_T> LjL: oh, that was it, thanks!
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: if there's a need we could port it to a different language that would be more nice to write in, maybe python?
<Tm_T> LjL: ;) s/heat/hear/
<BlaenkDenum> I mean C I think would be overkill
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, "nice" is subjective :P
<LjL> i write C. it's totally not suited to the task.
<BlaenkDenum> Yeah I figured
<Tm_T> how about using c++/qt4 ?
<LjL> anyway BlaenkDenum, it's not really a matter of language, as soon as it can deal with the IRC protocol... it's a matter of the mathematics behind it.
<LjL> which i did *not* write.
<LjL> !info ifile
<ubotu> ifile: a text/e-mail/spam filter capable of learning. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-1 (gutsy), package size 49 kB, installed size 208 kB
<LjL> someone else did.
<LjL> Tm_T: with composite extensions?
<Tm_T> LjL: ofcourse
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: why not use a language that has an IRC protocol module/library
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: that'll allow you to get straight to writing the bot
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: php does.
<BlaenkDenum> oh okay
<LjL> i'm not using those, but it does ;)
<LjL> anyway the problem's not the bot really, right now. the problem is having people actually use the channel.
<BlaenkDenum> which is caused by you not wanting to advertise it, which in turn is because you're afraid of abuse
<LjL> am i wrong being afraid?
<BlaenkDenum> so instead think about how you could solve that problem, abuse, maybe make it so that there's no way to abuse it, I mean, the worst that can happen is categorizing under the wrong category right?
<BlaenkDenum> of course not, but
<BlaenkDenum> we could always have a few people over seeing the process
<BlaenkDenum> one even, like you
<BlaenkDenum> if someone's messing then you could take care of it easily, I honestly don't think that's the real problem
<Tm_T> LjL: removing of all !botsnack and other "not important" factoids into consideration?
<LjL> well... you can feel free to tell other people who you deem sane enough to join the channel - with the caveat that, as the topic&wiki says, bans will be handed out like free candy if the channel is misused.
<LjL> Tm_T: you kidding?
<Tm_T> LjL: not, as said, consideration, I'm not asking to do so
<BlaenkDenum> I'll be glad to advertise it, I'd rather it was at a more developed stage though, I mean, get it to a point where you're happy
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, yeah i could, and i do, yet even with supervision it can become hard to manage. see #ubuntu. not that there will ever be 1300 people in -meta... but still. really, the decision, not just mine, was just to not advertise the channel too much directly
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, it will never be at a more developed stage if nobody's in there.
<LjL> i can have fun relaying questions to myself, but the fun stops after a while
<BlaenkDenum> well think about it, most of the people who would go to meta are people who are willing to help in the first place, I doubt you'll encounter much trouble
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: unless some "smart" people think "hey, i can go to #ubuntu-meta where all the expert are, so they'll actually ANSWER my question! am i not smart?"
<LjL> and i won't even know who to ban first ;)
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: hahaha
<Tm_T> LjL: me as always?
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: a ban would be harsh, but kick them with a message of 'this is not a place to ask questions'
<Tm_T> umm,
<LjL> Tm_T: well yeah, when in doubt, i always ban some other guy, an op being usually preferred. while that's gratifying, it doesn't always work to get the point across
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: I think if you were able to respond through the bot it'd be great, people in meta would be able to help more people faster
<Tm_T>  +m anyone?
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: no no, a ban it is. the topic states it. the entry message states it. the wiki states it. if you miss all of that, then bye
<BlaenkDenum> well you yourself mention how people can be so noobish, I doubt most read the topics
<BlaenkDenum> much less visit the wiki
<BlaenkDenum> an entry message perhaps
<LjL> Tm_T: nah. +m automatically means that non-helpers *will* join, but just won't be able to speak (BUT they will be able to bug people in PM, which we definitely DON'T want)
<LjL> we just want non-helpers out
<Tm_T> ah true
<LjL> BlaenkDenum, people can be "noobish" in #ubuntu and get away with it, it's a support channel
<LjL> if they act that way in #ubuntu-meta, then they have no reason to be there
<LjL> and yes, there is an entry message. a /NOTICE
<LjL> which is the only sort of entry message that freenode allows
<BlaenkDenum> LjL: the person that would think 'maybe they can help me in meta' would be noobish in the first place
<LjL> then out he goes
<BlaenkDenum> but alright
<LjL> he's in the wrong place
<BlaenkDenum> you mean a ban from the channel
<LjL> uh yeah sure
<LjL> i definitely won't ban them from the planet :P
<LjL> nor from #ubuntu
<LjL> bans are usually channel-specific in our book (though there are exceptions)
<BlaenkDenum> you have to think it through, I mean if it gets to the point where all the smart people go to meta so that they could help more people, then only the noobs will be left in #ubuntu and that'd pretty much defeat the purpose
<LjL> BlaenkDenum: that's been one of the objections, but i don't really see it happening... besides, if people want to *answer* those questions, they still have to join #ubuntu
<LjL> (another reason why the bot should definitely *not* relay *answers*)
<Tm_T> hoochie!
<kahrytan> hello
<nalioth> hi
<kahrytan> Were you active few days ago?
<nalioth> i'm always active
<kahrytan> What was that?
<Hobbsee> netsplit, perhaps.
<Hobbsee> although you showed a different quit mssage
<kahrytan> oh. I quit but after i realized there was a response. and I totally forgot about that quit msg. 
<kahrytan> im looking for the other person i mistreated here, Hobbsee 
<elkbuntu> you mean me?
<kahrytan> You were one?  I apologize for the blow up then
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, you were also striking out at mneptok, but he was afk at the time
<kahrytan> elkbuntu,  He was the reason why i was so pissed.
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, kick your router a few times, mmkay :Þ
<kahrytan> lol me again.
 * kahrytan kicks himself
<kahrytan> elkbuntu,  the point is, i am trying to apologize to the people I lashed out at
<Myrtti> huomenta puput
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ubunteros are like bunnies, they multiply too
<Myrtti> so "morning, bunnies"
 * tonyyarusso hmmmmmmms
<Myrtti> though you're all cute too
<tonyyarusso> Two different web hosts, identical support chat software.  The support technician for each is using the same nick.
<tonyyarusso> bot?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, ask :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: hehe, considering, but I got the answers I needed, so I don't think I'll bother
<elkbuntu> ok, that's why things were not working
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: planetary alignment off?
<SportChick> hiya elk & tony
<tonyyarusso> hey SC
<elkbuntu> hey sc
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: know anything about web hosts?
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: a wee bit but not tons
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: looking for recommendations
<SportChick> dotster.com is the one we use
<SportChick> had no problems so far
<SportChick> but we don't have super-sophisticated stufff
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for PHP5, Perl, Python, MySQL5, SSH, FTP, custom PHP .ini, .htaccess override
<Madpilot> quite a shopping list
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: check out their website
<SportChick> I can't from here (on cell again)
<tonyyarusso> will do
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: decent, but not as high of limits as others for the same price
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: np just answering with what little I know
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: yup, understood
<SportChick> mainly a website host & mail forwarder for us
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: dreamhost
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I've heard widely varying things about them for some reason
<Myrtti> people from even here are their customers
<tonyyarusso> ooo, they use Debian.  That's nice.
<DANONURA> someone suggested coming here to ask about a cloak. but this doesn't look like the right channel
<nalioth> DANONURA: i sent you a PM
<DANONURA> i should have said hello first
<DANONURA> oh sorry
<nalioth> DANONURA: #freenode is the correct place
<DANONURA> ok
<DANONURA> i'm new to irc
<DANONURA> and wasn't sure exactly if i should dcc chat you or not
<Gary> eeek, meeting at 1am, but I *need* my sleep :p
<AndrewB> heh
<Gary> I call troll - <co^ganteng> by the way,whats your real name
<Gary> suggested that he go to -offtopic, but ignored
<Gary> <co^ganteng> fuck you
<Gary> popey, morning, do you have ops in #ubuntu by the way?
<popey> uhhhhmmm
<popey> no, it appears not
<ubotu> Evanlec called the ops in #ubuntu (co^ganteng  disruptive chatter)
<ubotu> In ubotu, paolo said: what is a bot?
<ikonia> can someone give sysop a pat on the head - he's just talking random advice to people, such as the livecd not booting properly telling people their hardware is broke and they should upgrade
<elkbuntu> ikonia, so i dont have to read all the backlog, what's the issue he's telling the person to reinstall over?
<ikonia> the livecd hangs at the boot splash - so his first answer was your hardware won't work upgrade it (he didn't know any of the hardware detail) then after a slight row with him its now his vga options that are passwed to the kernel at boot time - even though he doesn't know them 
<ikonia> just total random 
<ikonia> I've just backed away as I don't want to be in conflict, but tis clear he just says random things
<elkbuntu> wtf? the boot option is still going to need passing no matter what gets done...
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> he's totally random 
<ikonia> just makes up things
<ikonia> the crazy stuff like "upgrade your hardware" is just nuts
<elkbuntu> ikonia, dont step back. if he's giving bad advice, he has no place in the channel
<ikonia> I'm waiting for him to go or shut up as when I tried to walk the use having trouble through it he just interupted with random stuff and it made it impossible.
<ikonia> so I'll let him calm down / go away then I'll walk the guy through finding the issue
<ikonia> if I'd have kept going it would have just caused conflict
<elkbuntu> ikonia, if he continues, i'll have reason to remove him
<elkbuntu> wink wink
<ikonia> hence why a pat in the head was requested
<ikonia> ta
<elkbuntu> just dont make the other people in there suffer because you dont want to butt heads with a moron
<ikonia> no no, I wouldn't have let him progress too far just didn't want a row. I've got a headache
<elkbuntu> he's on the brink of trolling now
<nalioth> ikonia: take the poor fellow to -classroom  :)
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> erm Mez... #ubuntu?
<popey> wtf is mez doing?
<Pici> er
<Myrtti> [14:31] ��� blgq99 [n=ev@c-24-30-49-215.hsd1.ga.comcast.net] has joined  #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [14:31] < blgq99> Buttercups.pls.suck.my.dick.Buttercups.pls.suck.my.dick.Buttercups.pls.suck.my.dick.Buttercups.pls.suck.my.
<Myrtti> funnay
<Pici> yeah. just happened in #ubuntu too
<Mez> except in #ubuntu - it was tits, not dick
<PriceChild> Mez, what happened in #ubuntu? :/
<Pici> Mez: What was with those unbans?
<Mez> I hit the wrong button
<Mez> was clearing out some of my old bans, and hit crop, not remove
<Pici> Are you re-adding them?
<Mez> (which woulda left just my bans there)
<Mez> I can try, but I don't really have the time at this moment ..
<Pici> ookay...
<popey> nice one
<PriceChild> I readded the ones that jumped out at me...
<Mez> nvm, got em all
<Mez> okies, done
<Daviey> ban fest!
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> oopsy daisy
<Daviey> It's those KDE tools causing confusion, change to gnome :)
<Pici> Its kind of silly to have a crop button on a ban list anyway.
 * Mez uses xchat
<PriceChild> you mixed up ctrl and shift?
<Mez> I hit crop instead of remove
<PriceChild> I think someone watching crozar would be a good idea
<PriceChild> *wonders what the crop button actually does*
<Mez> removes all bans but the ones selected, apparently
<PriceChild> ah hehe
<PriceChild> unless someone removes you before you get to finish 8-)
<Mez> yup
<Mez> and lucky xchat has a sendQ so I managed to quit out aswell
<Pici> jm
<Pici> er ,hm.
<elkbuntu> hmm... strangely enough, the spambots hit 5 minutes after someone with the nick buttercups left the channel
<pleia2> she's a known user in -women
<elkbuntu> yeah i know. im worried for her not about her
<pleia2> ah, right, me too :)
<elkbuntu> pleia2, next time she's around, check up on her, ok?
<pleia2> planning on it
<AndrewB> You could use memoserv for when she next idents ;)
<ikonia> PriceChild: has crozar been back in ?
<Pici> ikonia: He said he had to go to Saturn (???) and left.
<jrib> might be a while
<ikonia> I've nt seen him for ages, he was "mr random" which I think his last point proves
<ikonia> I as talking about him the other day and someone had to correct me on his name as I couldn't remember it
<ikonia> was even
<ikonia> damn my typing/laptop keyboard
<Pici> I think that was me.
<ikonia> possibly
<ikonia> proaly 
<ikonia> probably
<PriceChild> :( about buttercups
<PriceChild> LjL, btw I justified the dvdcss good, modding bad to myself on the walk back home!
<PriceChild> LjL, Because you don't use dvdcss to play illegal/bootleg dvds... (and I believe its fine to watch dvds you own a copy of, especially when I have valid windows licenses etc.) wheras a lot of modding is for copying games... the guy i o4o'd told me himself that he rented games, make a copy and give the rented one back.
<Pici> Thats over the line.
<mjr> that's still not the modding that's over any line, IMAO
<ikonia> that sounds rather naughty
<mjr> and on a GNU/Linux-channel, it should be remembered for instance that modding is often necessary to run said system on some more restricted boxes...
<Myrtti> am I criminal when I'm ripping music from the cd's I've borrowed from the library to put into my phone, which is the only sensible audioplayer I've got currently?
<Pici> Myrtti: Probably, but we wont tell.
<mjr> actually, that's fully legal in Finland
<Myrtti> what if I don't delete the files after I've returned the cd's?
<mjr> it doesn't matter if you don't own the CDs, only if they're licensed sources themselves
<mjr> Myrtti, doesn't matter
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> /me looks at her stash of soundtrack cd's she lent yesterday
<Pici> You're also not supposed to tape stuff off of the radio and give it to your friends.
<Myrtti> np. Kitkerät Neitsyet - Feministirock
<mjr> (it'd get unclear if a friend ripped the CD for you instead of you doing the rip, though still not quite clear-cut AFAIK)
<Myrtti> np. Bitter Virgins - Feminist rock
<mjr> Pici, yeah that's the same here. Only for yourself.
<mjr> (yay the community-building effects of the laws!)
<PriceChild> gah went to next lecture an hour earlu
<PriceChild> *early
<Pici> I went to class an hour early yesterday, but it couldnt be helped.  I was in the area and it didnt make sense to go home for 20 minutes.
<PriceChild> I hate that... most of my lectures normally have 70 minute gaps between them
<ikonia> what are you guys studying ?
<PriceChild> which means walking home would leave me about 20-25 mins and its just "grr"
<tonyyarusso> I have a four hour block between classes on Tuesday and Thursday that I don't feel like wasting the gas to drive home for.
<Pici> At least it was a computer lab, so I just was on ssh.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: computer networking
<Pici> ikonia: I currenty pursuing an associates in Computer Science, I'll be going for a Bachelors once I finish this prograrm.
<Pici> s/prograrm/program/
<ikonia> Pici: are you uk or usa based ?
<Pici> ikonia: USA
<ikonia> usa I assume
<ikonia> ok, that makes sense
<ikonia> very interesting guys
<ikonia> always nice to take an interest in what your up to 
<tonyyarusso> Question: What would be a good domain name for a web site with testimonials and other information about experiences deploying open source solutions of all kinds?
<ikonia> opensourcedeployments.com ?
<Myrtti> openedsolutions
<Myrtti> openopinions
<Pici> Myrtti: ooh, I like that last one
<ikonia> is registering as fast as Myrtti can type ;)
<Pici> Probably taken though
<ikonia> gyouropinions
<ikonia> gnewopinions ?
<Myrtti> eyesopened
<Myrtti> openeyed
<Myrtti> eyeopener
<ikonia> voidmaininfo 
<Myrtti> noneedtoshrug
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: your first one was what I was thinking to start, but while descriptive, it's kinda long.
<Pici> tonyyarussoratesstuff
<tonyyarusso> lol
<ikonia> its fine in my opinion, I'd have no issue typing it
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Myrtti> /me likes openopinions too
<tonyyarusso> true
<Pici> or ossopinions if its taken
<ikonia> openopinions is probably best
<tonyyarusso> openopinions looks taken, yeah
<ikonia> gnuopinions ?gnewopinions ?
<Myrtti> openedopinions?
<Myrtti> opinionsopened
<Myrtti> opinions'r'os ;-)
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> printf-opinions ?
<Mez> flossopinions?
<Mez> (what's the game?)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Question: What would be a good domain name for a web site with testimonials and other information about experiences deploying open source solutions of all kinds?
<ikonia> opensucessstories
<Mez> succeedwithfloss.ocm
<Mez> com *
<Mez> forwardwithfloss.com
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> though you might get some confused dentists
<LjL> sourceforge
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I think that might be taken?
<Mez> ?domain sourceforge
<Mez> gah, my bot isn't in here
<Mez> openideas?
<ikonia> whiletruedoradthissiteuntilboreddone.com ?
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> godaddy.com suggests buying "openskirt.com" for $850 when you search for opensource.com
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I saw that :S
<Pici> I'm surprised its not taken already
<Mez> it's on auction
<ikonia> Mez: could be worse, could ask for "openlegs.com" 
<Mez> ;)
 * Mez gets back to work
<Myrtti> IVE GOT IT
<Myrtti> OpenPossessions
<Myrtti> no
<AndrewB> it?
<Myrtti> that's not good
<Myrtti> you're ruining my attempts to learn python and gtk in 12 hrs
<Mez> openpr0n.com?
<tonyyarusso> keep thinkin' - I'm grabbing a shower
<LjL> softwareshower
<LjL> you can whistle while using it
<LjL> and if you don't tune it with incredibly attentive care, it burns you
<Pici> Perhaps something clever and web two dot zeroish
<Pici> fossr
<LjL> and it comes in many little independent drops of code that synergically interact with one another
<LjL> Pici: yousource?
<LjL> frikipedia? err i mean, freekipedia
<LjL> mysource, sourceocrati
<LjL> soorce
<Pici> LjL: do you manually set your ban mask?
<LjL> Pici, you do realize that you're the only op who's slower than me at banning?
<LjL> what, no
<LjL> except when i have a reason to
<Pici> irssi's default does that weird 'grab part of the ident and part of the ip` thing
<LjL> non-fancy clients don't use ident@byte1.byte2.byte3.* as default banmask y'know :P
<Myrtti> I'm the slowest
<LjL> Pici: /ctcp ljl version
<Myrtti> I don't ban
 * AndrewB has alias's set up. /qq <nick>    does  /cs op <channel> ; /mode +q <user>
<LjL> i don't/can't have a get-opped-and-then-ban combo
<AndrewB> why not?
<Pici> /cskickban = /msg chanserv op $C $N;/remove $C $0 :$1-;/ban $0;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<LjL> i can't, because it requires timing (i.e. only execute the action *after* you see that chanserv has opped you)
<LjL> i don't anyway, because i'd mess up
<ikonia> quick aliases boys
<AndrewB> Pici: you dont need your $N after op $c 
<Pici> AndrewB: doesnt hurt.
<AndrewB> chanservs assumes you if nothing is passed :)
<AndrewB> anyway
<AndrewB> tutorial time
<LjL> AndrewB and Pici, are your aliases actually like that? how can they work if you don't time the action after chanserv?
<AndrewB> I have a wait ***;
<LjL> chanserv can be way slow at times, if i just executed the two commands in sequence, i'd miss it half the times
<LjL> AndrewB: ah hm i tried that once, but it's hard to do properly with konversation as there is no "wait" command
<AndrewB> 15:56 qq         quote chanserv op $C;wait 2;mode +q $0
<LjL> it really should look at when chanserv ops you though
<AndrewB> I dunno if you can do that in an alias, would need to write a script
<LjL> most likely yeah
<LjL> anyway i see the having to do it separately as a "sudo" kind of thing :P
<AndrewB> haha /me adds /sudo as an op alias :p
<LjL> the issue with konversation is that if there is much scrolling (like when they attack us...), everything lags
 * AndrewB throws irssi at LjL then runs before he starts a flame war
<Myrtti> /me gives boys a ball of yarn and knitting pins each
<Myrtti> do something productive ;-)
<LjL> AndrewB, no flamewars, irssi is superior to konversation in almost every possible way, except that konversation is a very KDE-GUI-compliant application, and i'm not fond of doing non-shell-like stuff in a terminal
<Myrtti> screen irssi == pure love
<LjL> Myrtti: i have a proxy thanks :P
<Myrtti> I've got irssi working as a proxy for my mobile phone clients...
<Myrtti> /me hides
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah i heard that's possible. or perhaps you told me.
<LjL> Myrtti: you're on symbian too?
<Myrtti> yeah
<LjL> Myrtti: what are you using?
<Myrtti> mirggi
<Myrtti> s60v3 app
<LjL> Myrtti: tried wireless irc 1.20?
<LjL> (non free)
<Myrtti> nope, I've tried jmIRC before
<Myrtti> neither is mirggi
<LjL> Myrtti: "j" as in "java"?
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah but wireless irc isn't even free as in price
<Myrtti> that, or Juho Vähä-Herttua J
<LjL> it's way more complete though, can load #ubuntu without running out of memory on my 32Mb machine, and it doesn't crash when its nickname exists already on the network
<LjL> and it autocompletes nicknames
<Myrtti> ooh
<LjL> Myrtti: give it a try. it's bloated but mostly in useful ways. you can set all sort of events and highlights too, and it can have two windows - one for the channel you're in, the other showing activity everywhere else
<LjL> i just miss mirggi's red/green dots
<TheSheep> r·
<TheSheep> :/
<Myrtti> anyway, I did get the 770 I've been using for over a year now as a farewell gift
<Myrtti> so using phone to irc isn't that necessary ;-P
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<LjL> for of the fun things in life are necessary
<Myrtti> besides, as I've already told, 770 is almost as equally pure love as screen irssi
<Myrtti> though having flashed it with IT2007 Hackers edition has made it a bit unstable, but the perks of the new OS are still better than the cons
<LjL> Myrtti: i have no idea about that device, is the os still symbian?
<Myrtti> nope, Linux Debian ARM
<Myrtti> :-P
<LjL> sweeeet
<Myrtti> basically
<Myrtti> Nokia <3
<Myrtti> that's why gnome and guadec are sponsored heavily by nokia
<LjL> Myrtti: well no, Debian <3 perhaps, nokia definitely not, with symbian signed and all
<Myrtti> I don't bite the hand that has by proxy fed me ;-)
<LjL> awww i'll shut up then
<Myrtti> http://www.coss.fi/web/coss/about that's my previous employer
<LjL> Myrtti: ah well. still it's a bit paradoxical that the same company uses and feeds free software while partecipating in such a dark-ages trusted computing crusade with symbian
<Myrtti> LjL: some have speculated that maemo/770-n800-n810 are a signal of Nokia moving it's development towards open source and linux...
<Myrtti> big boats turn slow
<Myrtti> etc
<LjL> Myrtti: well shame that they're doing that on super-expensive devices rather than the stuff i can get myself ;P
<LjL> this phone was a good deal i think as far as just money is concerned, but i just hate it as far as current symbian goes (though i used to like epoc32 a lot)
<Daviey> %btlogin
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC Council meeting will be held on Wednesday 1:00am UTC | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC Council meeting will be held on Wednesday 1:00am UTC, agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncilAgenda | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC Council meeting will be held on Thursday 1:00am UTC, agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncilAgenda | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<LjL> PriceChild, y'know, tuesday and thursday look way too much alike in english
<LjL> on the wednesday/THURSDAY night, i would have been fine at 0:00 as well =)
<LjL> but i was thinking TUESDAY/wednesday...
<no0tic> eheh
<tonyyarusso> owwww - foot cramp
<Seeker`> hmm
<tonyyarusso> well, time for class
<PriceChild> LjL, I know what you mean :)
<PriceChild> rhythmbox keeps eating my cpu
<PriceChild> how rude
<LjL> then you haven't tried amarok
<LjL> it probably eats your GPU while it's at it
<PriceChild> I do love amarok
<PriceChild> best music player ever
<PriceChild> amarok > everything else
<LjL> yeah if you have a dedicated machine for running it
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, you'll be sad to find out I successfully dodged all the buses today.
<LjL> in that it won't let anything else run, yup
<LjL> oh yeah, me too :(
<LjL> actually i didn't move from home
<LjL> yesterday some fool *was* going to ignore me on the pedestrian crossing though
<LjL> i wasn't fast enough to take my keys out of the pocket and place some new artwork on their car though
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> that was an annoying one
<LjL> at least to my client
<Pici> No netsplit aggregation?
<LjL> meh, it killed my connection even
<jdong> yeah, it was a bit nasty
<jdong> just trying to make sense of the dust in my scrollback now :)
<LjL> i'm just trying to convince myself that konversation is elegant enough that the fact that it froze for about 3 minutes doesn't really matter
<Pici> Yeah, theres no reason why you should have to be reachable during a high traffic situation!
<LjL> Pici, sarcasm also tends to impact my connectivity, please.
 * Pici wonders whats going on in forums
<jdong> what happened at the forums? :)
<jdong> other than mdke and az going at it :D
<Pici> I meant the channel, someone was complaining about 3lkbuntu
<jdong> Pici: ah
<jdong> Pici: something about a drug discussion in -ot
<Pici> Ah.
<jdong> Pici: meh, standard whining after being banned for a grey-area offense... nothing much to see
<Pici> kk
<Pici> They set off my !o4o hilight
<jdong> lol
<jussi01> hehe, its gnine
<jdong> PriceChild: eep don't kick the sleeping horse...
<jdong> he already stopped 5 minutes ago, you might reawaken him.. though if you're looking for action no objections ;-)
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ccvp> hello
<ccvp> was told to come a month later
<ccvp> banned from #ubuntu :)
<ccvp> from 6 month ago I think
<ccvp> [01:22pm] .-- Can't join #ubuntu: (you're banned (+b))
<Pici> ccvp: please hold.
<Pici> %login
<ubotu> OK
<ccvp> we use it at work now, and the channel beats forums for help
<ccvp> 1000+ users for real time help, since we use it at work now with Liferay CMS
<LjL> ccvp your nickname instigates bad memory in my brain
<Pici> LjL: I was just about to summon you.
<ccvp> well is old times, but now
<ccvp> we need the help etc
<ccvp> we use 7.04 with tomcat/apache2/liferay CMS
<LjL> ccvp: a long time, yeah, but do you realize just how many times you were banned, evaded, were banned...?
<ikonia> ccvp: are you aware there is business support from ubuntu's creation company ?
<ikonia> its very good
<mc44> and cheap!
<ikonia> good value is more appropriate
<LjL> ccvp, i must go to have dinner right now, we can discuss this in half an hour or so if you don't mind
<ccvp> heh
<ccvp> last time i had lightning fast help
<ikonia> then perhaps getting banned on multiple occasions from your best support method wasn't the best idea
<ccvp> ikonia, you just typed about 17 words
<ccvp> in 2 seconds :)
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I typed
<nalioth> if you want "lightning fast help" perhaps we can let the ban ride another month, and you can get on with your other business . . . . 
<ccvp> but i i dont have logging capability as some irc clients do
<ccvp> but i do remember they said come back around now, and 90% is lifted
<ikonia> how does that become relevent ?
<Pici> ccvp: Please be patient until LjL returns.  
<ccvp> tomcat java connectors are getting gimpy on me
<ccvp> with apache2
<ikonia> ccvp: have you considered support from canonical ?
<ikonia> if this is for a business 
<ccvp> well, even though #ubuntu is filled with live people, is reason for 'real time' help, instead of forum posting
<ccvp> where i have to wait 2billion miliseconds average for replies on forums
<ikonia> are understanding what is being said to you ? as you've just responded to a question/comment no-one asked
<Myrtti> how about canonical commercial support
<ikonia> Myrtti: exactly
<ikonia> ccvp: http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<ikonia> thats the best live help you can get
<Myrtti> THE BEST
<Seeker`> ccvp: how have you found liferay?
<ccvp> seeker?
<ccvp> oh
<ccvp> its a free alternative to sharepoint
<ccvp> which was like $30k+
<ccvp> but I heavily modified it for about 10,000 users
<ccvp> it qualifies for DCAA/ISO 9000/2001 retention requirements
<Seeker`> ccvp: http://www.liferay.com/web/guest/home?
<ccvp> ?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yeah, that's th one
<Myrtti> prolly
<ccvp> yes thats it
 * Seeker` had to use that for a while
<Seeker`> I was wondering if anyone else thought it was as bad as i did
<ccvp> its confusing to some, and frustrating
<ccvp> but it can be modified heavily as can joomla
 * Seeker` had to rewrite the blog portlet
<Myrtti> Seeker`: i do hate it
<pleia2> I recommended it to a client of mine a couple years ago after reviewing several java platforms, but they had the budget to fly out a liferay developer :)
<pleia2> ah big pharma
<Myrtti> almost as passionately as Evolution
<ccvp> well I have a pre-set package i compiled, ubuntu 7.04, mail server, webserver, and liferay running, and imaged it
<ccvp> and i deploy it to small businesses in town for about $2000 and 150/hour
<ccvp> have about 25 customers atm, so it brings the $$$ in, its just something i got familiar with, and i stuck w/ it
<ikonia> then you can afford canonical support
<ompaul> ikonia, they could afford you and me as well ;-)
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha, shall I book my plane ticket now ?
<ccvp> i find it funny that i have a nice condo, and a new bmw, all from a product
<ccvp> and sub products that cost nothing
<ikonia> I don't find that funny
<ccvp> yet people say: get win 2k3, get sharepoint!
<Myrtti> ok, this must be a troll
<ccvp> the only upside to MS is the documentation.
<ikonia> agreed
<ccvp> no, its not trolling im stating interactions and conversations.
<ikonia> hence the multiple bans LjL suggested
<ccvp> I think your biased ,because of my previous ban from #ubuntu
<ikonia> ban(s) note plural
<Pici> ccvp: We have no reason not to be :/
<Myrtti> buttercups
<Myrtti> on -women
<Pici> she okay?
<Myrtti> dunno
<PriceChild> Myrtti, would you like to say something about it in pm?
<Myrtti> im really not that well equipped with this 770 to keep long conversations
<anthony> (what's going on?)
<nalioth> Myrtti: needs a neural or brainwave interface, does it?
<Myrtti> besides my wifi is crappy
<Myrtti> nalioth: were it earlier, id have more enthusiasm 
<PriceChild> anthony, there were some spammers today in #ubuntu and -women who weren't very nice towards "buttercups" who is a user known in -women... so a few worrying whether all is ok.
<anthony> PriceChild: ah
<Myrtti> she left
<Myrtti> [22:14] ��� buttercups [n=__butter@c-68-54-116-100.hsd1.in.comcast.net] has quit [Client Quit]
<pleia2> doh
<Myrtti> i hate cutnpaste with thias
<ikonia> is -women #ubuntu-women ?
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> thats an interesting idea for a channel 
<Myrtti> why?
<nalioth> huh?
<ikonia> a channel based on women who use ubuntu I assume ?
<Pici> ikonia: Its for encouraging women to use Ubuntu type stuff.
<Myrtti> indeed
<Pici> And that.
<nalioth> ikonia: it's been running well for years
<ikonia> yeah, an interesting idea
<Myrtti> and to develop
<pleia2> ikonia: the Ubuntu Women project
<nalioth> so, not an idea.
<ikonia> nalioth: I've seen someone on the wiki - but not the channel its self
<pleia2> ubuntu-women.org
<ikonia> ahh its own site too
<ikonia> interesting way to promote useage and a sub community
<Myrtti> the channels been around for ages
<ikonia> never heard of it, but then I didn't go looking
<Myrtti> i rember when it was launched the first time
<pleia2> it's an approved ubuntu project
<ikonia> oh I'm sure, I'm not putting it down.
<ikonia> just an interesting and new approach from other projects
<Myrtti> had some bad karma a bit, then
<LjL> ccvp, i'm back
<Myrtti> new?
<ikonia> Myrtti: new to me
<ikonia> never seen it before, so its a new approach
<Myrtti> debian-women has been around forever
<LjL> and i'm sorry, but after reviewing your logs, i can see that you've trolled from at least late 2006 until up when i banned you in mid 2007
<ikonia> eg: Redhat don't do it even though a good portion of their developers are women
<Myrtti> and linuxchix
<pleia2> there is a fedora women group too, women groups are quite popular
<ikonia> ok, best stop whil ljl deals
<LjL> ikonia: shouldn't take very long
<ccvp> well, review the op then who last spoke to me, who said come back in a month and it will be lifted.
<LjL> ccvp, as far as i'm concerned, your ban stays indefinitely. you have been warned in 2006 - and you were still doing the same trollage months later in 2007
<LjL> ccvp: i'm sure nobody ever said it *will* be lifted.
<ccvp> you know what, go fuck yourself, i'll just get our employees to use Tor, with this biased attitude.
<LjL> they *usually* are.
<LjL> but, you're not usual so to say
<LjL> ikonia: see, it didn't take very long
<ikonia> how right you where
<ompaul> and whammo no tor
<LjL> i request the permission to set a permanent ban on ccvp
<ikonia> I hope freenode are still blocking to tor gateways
<LjL> ikonia: freenode aren't, but we are
<ompaul> ikonia, so are ubuntu channels
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> We already have a realname ban in place, does tor carry that over?
<PriceChild> ikonia, freenode are encouraging of tor.. and discouraging of users blocking it iirc
<PriceChild> *channels
<ikonia> PriceChild: oh, is there a reason for that stance ?
<LjL> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> ompaul: no tor or proxy access to #ubuntu 
<ompaul> nalioth, yah
<PriceChild> ikonia, which? (#ubuntu and other channels ban to -proxy-users)
<ccvp> I'm generally not like this ,but when you are influenced by other biased individuals, to be biased yourself, this clearly isn't a just process. after i was told a ban would be lifted....these specific types of attitudes is what generates a result output as I said earlier. That I generally don't do, but being subjected to this idiocy makes this response paramount.
<ikonia> PriceChild: no freenode saying no tor
<ikonia> ccvp shouldn't you be using tor ?
<Pici> Does that site even work?
<PriceChild> ikonia, why would it? :/ Its does tor-gpg etc.
<PriceChild> *wonders if all those bans are necessary*
<ompaul> it is gone already
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry, I think I've miss-understood, freenode saying "please use tor" or not
<ompaul> PriceChild, it works for a while
<ompaul> actually not banning the ip might be good
<PriceChild> ikonia, it doesn't say "please use it"
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'm paraphrasing, encouraging use ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, but its definitely not discouraging of it
<ikonia> why would freenode not discourage the use of setups like tor
<ikonia> I can't see a benifit of it for a network like freenode
<TheSheep> ikonia: china :)
<nalioth> ikonia: oppressive regimes
<ikonia> Hmmmm an interesting situation
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussio1 said: !studiorepo is <reply>All Ubuntu Studio 7.10 Gutsy packages are included in the official Ubuntu repos. However, Ubuntu Studio 7.04 had its own custom addon repository. This is no longer supported or available. Please use Ubuntu Studio Gutsy.
<ompaul> jussio1, you keep changing that ;-)
<ompaul> !no studiorepo is <reply>All Ubuntu Studio 7.10 Gutsy packages are included in the official Ubuntu repos. However, Ubuntu Studio 7.04 had its own custom addon repository. This is no longer supported or available. Please use Ubuntu Studio Gutsy.
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<jussio1> thanks ompaul
<Myrtti> i thought !tor was edited few days ago
<jussio1> ompaul: thats the first edit! 
<ompaul> jussio1, I thought you gave us that a few days ago
<Myrtti> shortened
<ompaul> Myrtti, it was but obviously 
<ompaul> !proxy was not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy was not - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !proxy
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> !tor
<Myrtti> oh
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<jussio1> ompaul: no, we had !studiocd the other day
<jussio1> !studiocd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Studio is only available as an alternate CD.  The LiveCD installer does not meet Ubuntu Studio's requirements at this time.
<ompaul> we seem to have some confustion in the tor stuff
<ompaul> jussio1, ahh
<Myrtti> yup
<ompaul> LjL, how to get that extra tor stuff out
<LjL> ompaul, na na na i'm not telling you
<PriceChild> just add "or see !tor-gpg" onto tor?
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> no 
<PriceChild> Hey there woodwizzle.
<LjL> ompaul, PriceChild, please... that factoid is to be called from #ubuntu-proxy-users
<ompaul> don't you want to make them shorter
<woodwizzle> Cna I be tested for a router bug. Believe I fixed it
<LjL> woodwizzle: sure
<ompaul> LjL, a topic should go to a longer web page
<PriceChild> woodwizzle, thanks, you can rejoin #ubuntu
<ompaul> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<woodwizzle> PriceChild: Thanks
<ompaul> LjL, how does one get to join #ubuntu-proxy-users?
<ompaul> by being on tor?
<LjL> ompaul: is that a trick question? :P
<PriceChild> ompaul, tor and cgiirc are forwarded there
<LjL> yeah, or by being on gci:irc, or by /join #ubuntu-proxy-users
<ompaul> LjL, I just checked the ban list
<ompaul> not something I would engage at all
<ompaul> I would have it in the topic of that channel and no other clue
<ompaul> have the channel muted
<LjL> the channel *is* +m
<ompaul> the use to abuse ratio is too low
<ompaul> for it to ever matter
<LjL> ompaul, silly, there are a lot of legitimate cgi:irc users, me included oftentimes
<Myrtti> sllleep
<Myrtti> _o/
<TheSheep> Myrtti: good idea
<LjL> ompaul: in certain channels, *.it is banned. the use to abuse ratio is too low.
<ompaul> LjL, hmmm
<PriceChild> ompaul, there's been a couple of those lately.
<PriceChild> Hey cruxeternus, how can I help?
<cruxeternus> I was invited to lurk :P
 * ompaul waves at NeddySeagoon 
<PriceChild> cruxeternus, ahhh, was thinking that but just checking as no cloak ;)
 * NeddySeagoon waves to ompaul 
<cruxeternus> PriceChild: Oh, I have no official gentoo capacity... I'm really more of a #gentoo groupie
<NeddySeagoon> cruxeternus, what happende to your @gentoo/groupie/cruxeternus cloak
<cruxeternus> NeddySeagoon: Application lost in the mail? *shrug*
<nalioth> lurk?
<nalioth> we issued invitations to lurk?
<cruxeternus> nalioth: I can leave if it makes you uncomfortable. :P
<nalioth> cruxeternus: not at all  :)
<nalioth> i think i've missed a memo somewhere
 * ompaul buries nalioth under the paper he missed ;-)
<nalioth> probably not a good choice of words   :|
<cruxeternus> Inter-channel process and knowledge exchange?
<ompaul> cruxeternus, ya
<cruxeternus> Lurk is shorter, though :P
<ompaul> NeddySeagoon, mind a pm?
<NeddySeagoon> ompaul, sure
<somerville32> Seveas, ping
<PriceChild> somerville32, sure no-one else can help? :)
<somerville32> no0tic, not really.
<somerville32> gah
<somerville32> Stupid auto-nick complete. Sorry no0tic 
<somerville32> PriceChild, I was looking to get added to ubotu again.
<PriceChild> I haven't seen you suggesting any factoids lately.
<somerville32> PriceChild, I hadn't been suggesting them because I knew I couldn't do them. I forgot they get forwarded here.
<somerville32> But it would be helpful so that I can add Xubuntu specific factoids
<LjL> somerville32, if you add Xubuntu specific factoids, i see no reason why we wouldn't approve them in... you can have channel-specific factoids too you know? !blah-#xubuntu is blahblah
<somerville32> Yup.
<somerville32> But I'd like to have the privilege for the same reason other people would appreciate it.
<somerville32> And I'm a prominent Xubuntu developer so it isn't like I'm going to do anything malicious.
<LjL> well yes, you'll need seveas for that
<PriceChild> we never suggested anything of the sort?! Just thinking we could add them until you discuss it with seveas.
<somerville32> Ah. Okay. I thought you were proposing that I opt for suggesting instead of requesting access.
<PriceChild> both
 * somerville32 eats some chicken noodle soup.
<jdong> lol isn't that the same thing as the motivation for going MOTU? :)
<jdong> so you have that shiny badge that says "oh look I'm MOTU"
<PriceChild> jdong, mhmm
<jdong> :)
<somerville32> jdong, Not at al l
<somerville32> Going for MOTU is for convenience. 
<jdong> somerville32: recently in my experience the uus queue has been done really well
<PriceChild> as is this
<jdong> somerville32: I was frustrated beforee when I'd put something on it for 2 months and not get a response
<jdong> but now it's great
<somerville32> jdong, Are you suggesting no one apply for upload access anymore?
<PriceChild> its convenient for you to have editor access on ubotu instead of going through us
<ompaul> somerville32, ask jussi__ about speed of addition of requests  - lags of up to one minute might exist ;-)
<jdong> somerville32: no, that's not what I'm saying :)
<somerville32> :)
<jdong> somerville32: I also want to apply for it
<nalioth> pet the overlords kittenz
 * jdong wonders if setting an ignore on overlord.*kitt.* would violate some unspoken rule :D
<somerville32> I want overlords/kittzen as my mask, lol
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> somerville32, are there some specific factoids you need atm - if so please pop them out and lets get them done
<somerville32> ompaul, The reason I'm asking for access is because over the last few days I've kept thinking of factoids but unfortunately I haven't written any of them down. :(
<ompaul> somerville32, so !X is Y and we can respond when you do work one out
<somerville32> Thanks. I'll review channels logs to see if I can remember some.
<somerville32> What would be a good factoid name for discussing icon themes?
<ompaul> well give us the text and we can help choose something useful - that is a tad loose as a question
<somerville32> I suppose I'll just combine all theme info for xubuntu in one factoid.
<ompaul> xthemes ?
<jussi__> somerville32: yeps, 1 minute :D
<jussi01> freaking dodgy connection
<LjL> ompaul, nah, if it's *xubuntu* themes, just !themes-#xubuntu
<LjL> path of least surprise
<LjL> just like we have !themes for gnome
<LjL> (and perhaps !themes-#kubuntu for kubuntu, not sure, but if it's not there it should)
<ompaul> LjL, okay
<PriceChild> cfedde, test/
<PriceChild> ?
<cfedde> sorry?
<ompaul> somerville32, what content do you want in that factoid?
 * somerville32 is typing.
<PriceChild> cfedde, would you like a test for your router bug?
<LjL> somerville32, what's done done, but if you wrote down those factoids when you thought about them and submitted them to the bot, they wouldn't have been lost.  even if nobody added them, this channel is logged you know
<cfedde> PriceChild: sure!  
 * cfedde has changed his port but is not at home and can'
<cfedde> t check for router upgrades till later.
<PriceChild> cfedde, you can rejoin #ubuntu :)
<cfedde> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> cfedde, it was that specific ip we banned...
<PriceChild> cfedde, so it was definitely work(or wherever you are) with the problem
<cfedde> my IP?
<PriceChild> cfedde, but please change the port you use at home too :)
<cfedde> PriceChild: I'm a bit confused.  my router is source for some problem>
<cfedde> ?
<PriceChild> cfedde, you said you "changed your port but is not at home" ?
<PriceChild> cfedde, I'm just clarifying that it is where you are now that definitely had the problem, however please change to 8001 wherever you connect to irc.freenode.net
<cfedde> PriceChild: ah.  I'm a screen irssi user and connect from $work to $home so I always irc from a single address.
<PriceChild> As your home might also anyway.
<PriceChild> Right ok cool :)
<cfedde> PriceChild: are there other details I should know about? a new linksys exploit?
<PriceChild> cfedde, its not new at all really... a year or so old iirc and affects a large group of routers.
<ompaul> PriceChild, add 6  months to that iirc 
<PriceChild> cfedde, perhaps send an email to the manufacturer of your router encouraging them to fix this in future router upgrades, but other than that, changing port fixes it.
<cfedde> Ok.  I'll do some research and see if there is some patch I can fix this with.  I've not noticed that I have that bug when people play the dcc send game.
<cfedde> and thanks.
<somerville32> !themes-#xubuntu is <reply> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, place them in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/  --  Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop!
<LjL> ah wait
<LjL> if xfce themes are the same as gnome themes, then people *will* also want to see !themes
<LjL> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LjL> !xfce-themes is <reply> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, place them in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> somerville32: otherwise if it's !themes-#xubuntu as i was suggestion, people won't be able to call plain !themes in #xubuntu, so perhaps better this way
 * somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Can we modify themes to include a link to http://www.xfce-look.org?
<LjL> somerville32: yeah we could, i was thinking that, but the explanation to put them in ~/.themes, etc, wouldn't fit there
 * somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Maybe modify changethemes to point people to xfce-themes too?
<somerville32> ie. themes would just contain the link, changethemes would recommend xfce4 users see xfce-themes
<ompaul> !changethemes is <alias> xfce-themes
<ubotu> But changethemes already means something else!
<ompaul> somerville32, ^^ we need more help here
<ompaul> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ompaul> give me it in that format perhaps ^^
<somerville32> !changethemes is <reply> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should see !xfce-themes
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, somerville32 said: !changethemes is <reply> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should see !xfce-themes
<ompaul> hmm
<LjL> that should work imHo
<ompaul> LjL, hmm just a sec
<ompaul> !no changethemes is <reply> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes 
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> LjL, what I was saying the other night about the /msg  ;-) 
<ompaul> NeddySeagoon, I take it your bot is set to take messages from anyone
<LjL> ompaul: that it wasted precious space?
<ompaul> LjL, no ! vs /msg
<ompaul> LjL, but on the waste of space is there a tinyurl.ubuntu.tld anywhere?
<nalioth> klined
<ompaul> actually that factoid is not great
<LjL> ompaul: yeah. i'm sure you were saying that "/msg ubotu foo" was so much wasteful of space than "!foo"
<LjL> you must be getting old, 'cause i think that's what you said :P
<ompaul> nalioth, ? or do we want to know
<PriceChild> ompaul, exploiter in #ubuntu
<nalioth> ompaul: serial DOSser
<nalioth> took bloody long enough for the kline to propogate
<ompaul> LjL, no I was saying I abhor waste - but /msg ubotu is so much better than ! given the impact of a few !long-factoids on a screen
<ompaul> nalioth, ahh
<LjL> ompaul, tinyurls are a bit ugly... if we actually had a tld we could put, say, "eyecandy.url.ubuntu.com" for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy, that would be cool, but i don't think there is such thing
<somerville32> LjL: We could easily develop that.
<LjL> ompaul: uhm, no, actually you said you loved ! links and you encouraged me to create more.
<LjL> somerville32: would need a decent tld though, i won't use my "ljl.byethost14.com" for that, no
<NeddySeagoon> ompaul My bot ... its a channel bot.  Its best to address it with tab completion but yes, it will talk to anyone
 * ompaul mutes and binds LjL to a port in the high numbers thus preventing him from talking about important stuff for a while 
<LjL> ompaul: 6667 will do fine
<ompaul> NeddySeagoon, the other way around, does it accept pms from non registered users?
<NeddySeagoon> ompaul, I'm not sure
<somerville32> Ugh oh.
<ompaul> !no changethemes is <reply> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes 
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<somerville32> If you're not registered, you can't send /msgs
<NeddySeagoon> Its author went away for the summer and is still away :(
<PriceChild> somerville32, you can
<ompaul> somerville32, you can to me 
<PriceChild> somerville32, most just reject messages from unregistered
<PriceChild> you can manually set a mode to stop that if you want
<ompaul> somerville32, you can turn of the "filter"
<somerville32> What about ubotu?
<ompaul> somerville32, the bot has that filter turned off
<ompaul> somerville32, ergo the editors list 
<somerville32> :]
<ompaul> can capture good messages and dismiss spam / junk sometimes with whipped cream and a strawberry on top
<Jack_Phoenix> rar
<somerville32> moo
<PriceChild> Hey Jack_Phoenix.
 * Jack_Phoenix rars loudly
<Jack_Phoenix> could someone unban me from #kubuntu? my client says I've been banned from there, even though I haven't visited the channel ever... :)
<somerville32> Jack_Phoenix, You're banned because your real name starts with an A.
<somerville32> We randomly pick a letter each day to ban.
<somerville32> Sorry, today is just unlucky for you :(
<Jack_Phoenix> nothing new then, heh
<PriceChild> Jack_Phoenix, give me a minute and I'll investigate whilst somerville32 starts being quiet :)
<LjL> somerville32: err, i actually did that today, but in -offtopic
<Jack_Phoenix> thanks PriceChild :)
 * somerville32 chuckles.
<LjL> Jack_Phoenix: a ban that was in place on another user hit you. sorry about that
<LjL> you should be able to join now
<Jack_Phoenix> np, and thanks :)
<Jack_Phoenix> ugh
<Jack_Phoenix> still no...grumph
<LjL> Jack_Phoenix: ah wait #kubuntu
<LjL> i removed the ban from #ubuntu
<Jack_Phoenix> heh
<somerville32> I need some more apple juice :(
 * Seveas throws an apple to somerville32 
 * somerville32 chomps.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-07
<ubotu> In ubotu, somerville32 said: no, xfce-themes is <reply> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Hobbsee> !no, xfce-themes is <reply> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> Are there any licenses approved by the FSF and not by the OSI?
<somerville32> FSF believes their license is the only true open source license :P
<mjr> you managed to get two errors in that sentence
<mjr> way to go
<somerville32> mjr, Could you identify the errors please.
<mjr> 1) The FSF don't care about "open source" 2) even if you substitute "free", it remains factually incorrect
<mjr> oh wait, 3) The FSF have many licenses
<somerville32> Forget I said anything.
<mjr> easily said and done
<somerville32> :)
<AndrewB> Hey all you gentoo-ops!
<jrib> hi, where are they?
<LjL> sleeping mostly, i suspect
<AndrewB> I dunno, I just saw on the ML
<LjL> so you can USE courtesy tomorrow perhaps ;)
 * somerville32 didn't understand that transaction.
<jdong> LjL: was that a gentoo USE flags pun?
<LjL> jdong: i'm not taking any credit, see ubuntu-irc ML
<jdong> LjL: still. I wish I had kicking powers in here for that terrible pun ;-)
 * jdong grins
<LjL> kick seveas then
<jdong> LjL: hehe I think I'd get a lot of fireworks if I did that ;-)
<LjL> and who said you don't if you kick me? >:
<jdong> upon reflection, I've realized I have made more bad puns in #*buntu* :)
<jdong> LjL: yeah yeah, that too :)
<jdong> ah, done with homework for the entire week. And I have a long weekend. Boy do I feel happy right now
<somerville32> I met a guy once who could make puns out of everything.
<tonyyarusso> we have visitors?
<LjL> i met a guy once who could make innuendos out of everything
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, And you're not a very good host. Where are the cookies and juice?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: umm....the boy scouts ate them yesterday
<tonyyarusso> oops
<LjL> tonyyarusso: sleeping ones
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ah
<jdong> LjL: I'm like a cross between those two guys.
<jdong> LjL: rather, I have both of those guys in me.
<jdong> :P
<LjL> mc44? i thought you were gone to bed
<jdong> 20:44 -!- nicio [n=nicio@AMarigot-102-1-3-16.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr] has joined 
<jdong> #ubuntu-devel
<jdong> ok, why does that hostmask worry me.
<jdong> anyone? :)
<LjL> jdong: yeah
<jdong> errrrr /whois confirms.
<LjL> jdong: look at the real name
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> just saw
<LjL> he was talking in #gentoo
<LjL> asking how to install and stuff
<LjL> (he was told that if he wanted something simple he should use ubuntu *grin*)
<jdong> LjL: that's not as bad as somerville32's taunt :)
 * jdong pastebins
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43621/
<jdong> 20:46 < somerville32> Please see #ubuntu for user support and #ubuntu-ops for  operators.
<jdong> haha.
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> jdong: it's ##unavailable for operators
<jdong> LjL: it sure is :)
<jdong> and who's "nicio" now?
<jdong> there's so many names in this story I can't keep up anymore
<LjL> jdong: yet, while he changes nicks and idents and all, there's always *something* he leaves as a clue to its former identities
<LjL> i said "its"?
<LjL> i swear it wasn't intentional.
<jdong> LjL: I'm pretty sure he does it on purpose
<jdong> LjL: his realname has changed from last time.
<LjL> jdong: it's the only logical conclusion.
<LjL> jdong: it sure has, since "mii" anyway is something he only came up after being banned a few times already
<LjL> s/up/up with/
<jdong> didn't he once join a client with each, and exchange wii! and mii!'s for half a page? :)
<somerville32> lmO
<LjL> i don't remember that... but he might have
<jdong> I'd really like to meet some of these people in real life. I wonder if they are clever jokers or genuinely dysfunctional....
<jdong> there are seriously times that I don't believe the latter
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> jdong: uhm, i know some people *in real life* i wonder the same about
<LjL> so i'm not entirely sure RL would even help
<jdong> LjL: point made :)
<jdong> LjL: for the sake of remaining optimistic for our species, I always calm myself by saying they are just clever witty people wanting a laugh.
<LjL> jdong: clever witty people wanting a laugh collect #ubuntu quotes
<somerville32> Do we have a database of quotes?
<jdong> somerville32: the bantracker? ;-)
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> nah. you'll have to scroll back in -offtopic... if you aren't there, too bad for you :>
 * jdong is probably in -ot
<jdong> as long as ops was called in there since the last reboot :)
<LjL> you are in there
<LjL> which reminds me...
<LjL> no, i'm too tired for setting up complicated banforwards
<jdong> hehe lucky for me
<jdong> what do circular banforwards actually do?
<LjL> jdong: that's a good question you should have thought better before asking
<somerville32> lol
<jdong> other than make a lot of staff angry at me? :)
<LjL> uhm, and at me i guess. there's a point.
<jdong> so does it actually try sending the clients in a loop or is the ircd smart enough to notice?
<LjL> i'll tell you in a moment
<LjL> or, depending on what happens, i won't
<jdong> haha
<LjL-Temp> or even, perhaps the server decides to start lagging me as hell before i can even try
<LjL-Temp> [03:10:59] [470] ##ljl ##metabot Forwarding to another channel
<LjL-Temp> [03:10:59] [470] ##metabot ##ljl Forwarding to another channel
<LjL-Temp> [03:10:59] [470] ##ljl ##metabot Forwarding to another channel
<LjL-Temp> [03:10:59] [513]  Maximum forwarding reached
<LjL-Temp> [03:10:59] [474] ##metabot You're banned from that channel
<jdong> O_O
<jdong> so at some point in a forward chain, it gives up and considers it a ban.
<LjL> jdong: i suspect it wasn't in the original design, but was introduced after some server crash :)
<jdong> LjL: :)
<LjL> bit like ubotu's circular alias protection ;)
<Hobbsee> sigh, he's trying again
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> can we change #freenode's !ops trigger?
<gnomefreak> it is same as in #ubuntu and shouldnt be since we dont have rein over it
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ubot3 is not supposed to be in #freenode 
<gnomefreak> on
<gnomefreak> he is
<gnomefreak> was
<gnomefreak> i got !ops messages in my /away from that channel
<gnomefreak> at 17:41 EST
<nalioth> yes, i know.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<nalioth> i DO wish the folks in there would get it in their heads that there is no bot
<Hobbsee> haha
<gnomefreak> they like bots i guess 
<Seveas> yay
<Seveas> 3hrs of sleep
<Seveas> and off to work again
 * nalioth gives Seveas his coal bucket and hardhat
<somerville32> !shortcuts-#xubuntu is <reply> Keyboard shotcuts in Xfce4 can be set via Applications > Settings > Keyboard Settings. See the "shortcuts" tab
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<ubotu> In ubotu, persia said: packaging is The packaging guide is at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Tm_T> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Tm_T> umm
<Tm_T> why wiki not docs, meesa dont see
<compu73rg33k> May I be allowed back in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> you are banned? by who?
<Tm_T> and why
<Tm_T> compu73rg33k: I see
<compu73rg33k> I was idling and apparently was just banned
<compu73rg33k> --- LjL sets ban on compu73rg33k!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<compu73rg33k> so Tm_T "join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested"
<nalioth> compu73rg33k: have you followed the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<compu73rg33k> It said I have a bug in my router? I'm fairly certain I don't...
<compu73rg33k> oh nvm so they want me to connect through port 8001 instead eh
<nalioth> let's see
<nalioth> tsk tsk
<compu73rg33k> better?
<nalioth> compu73rg33k: dunno, did you change your port?
<compu73rg33k> yesm
<nalioth> i'm not a 'm'  :)
<nalioth> and you're not very honest
<Tm_T> =)
<nalioth> compu73rg33k: please reset your client to connect to port 8001, and restart the client
<compu73rg33k> O.o.
<compu73rg33k> I guess i"ll restart ht client but I told it connect through port 8001, I Thought .I'm using gnome-xchat and i went to the preferences -> networks -> Freenode and appended /8001 to "irc.freenode.net" in the servers dialog box
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> xchat-gnome again
<nalioth> you ready, compu73rg33k ?
<compu73rg33k> yeah
<nalioth> excellent
<compu73rg33k> TY!
<compu73rg33k> would you happen to know anything about luks encryption of partitions?
<nalioth> compu73rg33k: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience   :)
<compu73rg33k> no, thanks for your patience, I admittedly didn't read the thing before I asked heh my bad :x
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> happy customer
<fr00d> Hello!
<fr00d> I'd like to ask for an ubuntu cloak at freenode. I'm operator in #ubuntu-de and I should have one so our bot can recognize me as admin.
<ompaul> ubuntu cloaks are only available to ubuntu members however
<ompaul> !proxy
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> you can get a unique cloak with that url ^^
<ompaul> fr00d, actually more specifically: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<fr00d> Of course.. I'd like to have an ubuntu cloak and I'd like to get an ubuntu member.
<ompaul> fr00d that information is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<fr00d> So I think I've just wait for an answer of my inquiry.
<Mez> er, why did I get an ops call in #freenode?
<Mez> <#freenode/ubot3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Mez> yes codey?
<somerville32> Mez: How do I get a list of highlights and crap
<Mez> huh?
<somerville32> I always leave my irc on over night and my highlights have always scrolled off
<somerville32> It seems like you guys have a little event log or something
<AndrewB> awaylog is cool :)
<Mez> oh, I use a script called tabify
<somerville32> Mez, xchat?
<Mez> yup
<somerville32> Mez, sendy please :)
<Mez> email?
<somerville32> DCC?
<somerville32> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com if no DCC
<Mez> 00000000dont think DCC is allowed on freenode is it?
<Mez> oh, I'm thinking SN
<Mez> http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/addons/scripts/tabify/tabify-002.pl
<somerville32> Where do I place it again?
<Myrtti> whatthe
<Mez> ~/.xchat2
<ubot3> Factoid xchat2 not found
<Tm_T> whois somerville32 
 * somerville32 is Cody A.W. Somerville <cody-somerville@ubuntu.com>
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> asking because you dont have + and also I dont know you before
<somerville32> hl me please
<Tm_T> hl?
<AndrewB> somerville32: 
<AndrewB> highlite
<Tm_T> hilight
<somerville32> WOOT!
<somerville32> Much love.
<Tm_T> somerville32: anyway, nice to meet you, I'm Tm_T, old hermit from snowy mountains
<Tm_T> now back to my cave ->
<somerville32> Tm_T, Nice to meet you too! :) I'm a Canadian 
<Mez> somerville32, =- (ex?) xubuntu guy
<somerville32> Mez, eh?
<Mez> somerville32, weren't you the xubuntu guy?
<somerville32> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<Tm_T> very
<Mez> somerville32, you were the guy who started off xubuntu werent you/ 
<somerville32> Oh, no.
<somerville32> That was Jani
<somerville32> Although people often think that of me. I dunno why :/
<somerville32> Although I am an Xubuntu developer.
<Tm_T> :(
<PriceChild> I thought nvidia for 8800s was fixed :O
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, macogw said: !ops mmg0 is being disrespectful
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mmg0 is being disrespectful)
<Tm_T> I hate this crippled feeling
<Myrtti> I hate this "I'm so stupid"-feeling
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm getting used to it =)
<Myrtti> I wish I've had time to get to know more open source development apps, but no.
<Tm_T> doing all research alone is time consuming
<Tm_T> thats why I would love to fiddle these things in team of 2-4 persons
<Myrtti> /me cries
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> and every goddamn irc channel is full of people from work and I've got no place to cry privately
<Myrtti> :-/
<Tm_T> that reminds me, #leikkinurkka is dead :((
<Myrtti> head --> keyboard
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I hope I'm not still hugging when you do that or I'll get hurt
 * MenZa hugs Myrtti
<MenZa> Also, what's this I hear about some Gentoo ops popping in?
 * MenZa shudders and closes the window.
<Tm_T> somerville32: there's been a LOT of random idlers behind tor lately
<Tm_T> somerville32: you cant get a single word out of them
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, you're not an offtopic op, are you?
<Tm_T> what offtopic channel?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-offtopic ? no
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-offtopic yes
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I have had several frustration moments in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic because of (my) lack of op powers
<somerville32> Tm_T, I've only been logging with this computer for the last week or so
<Tm_T> somerville32: aye
<somerville32> Tm_T, but I can see 12 different nicknames with a tor mask.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> some of them are real people I'm sure
<Tm_T> some maybe not
<Tm_T> I became suspicious after several tor idlers started ping timeout and reconnect simultaneously
<somerville32> A lot of them have the same nick but #'s appended.
<somerville32> And number is actually 14
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> somerville32: see them speaking too?
<Tm_T> nalioth: that hoora fellow is becoming hilarious
<somerville32> Tm_T, None of them.
<somerville32> No one with a tor mask has spoken.
<Tm_T> "whopsie"
<Tm_T> somerville32: if any of them is currently with you in some channel, try to get some noise out of them, just for fun :-p
<somerville32> If you picked a command to operate a bot, what would it be?
<Tm_T> ?
<somerville32> I'm thinking if you communicate with these people the "right way" they might respond
<nintendo64> Why am I banned from #ubuntu
<nintendo64> o.o
<Tm_T> interesting question
<MenZa> quite
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (simmie TROLL)
<MenZa> hey Hobbsee
<Tm_T> #ubuntu simmie needs hug
<MenZa> yes.
<MenZa> :(
<elkbuntu> done
<Hobbsee> hey MenZa 
<somerville32> Tm_T, hora and gamblex are the only ones on right now
<Tm_T> I see
<somerville32> Tm_T, ctcp version to hora is ignored
<Tm_T> somerville32: its not
<Tm_T> 1324 [ctcp(hoora)] VERSION
<Tm_T> 1329 CTCP VERSION reply from hoora: mIRC v6.16 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<Tm_T> its just that slow :-P
<somerville32> Okay.
<somerville32> Well, gable6x returns an away message and Purple client
<MenZa> elkbuntu: \o/
<elkbuntu> nintendo64, it seems you told someone to rm an entire drive as a joke. we look on such behaviour very seriously as many people dont know what's a joke and what is advice
<nintendo64> w/e
<elkbuntu> nintendo64, if that's the attitude you have, your ban will not be lifted
<nintendo64> is the 'connect to server' thing supposed to be for hacking
<nintendo64> lol
<Hobbsee> nintendo64: can i ask how old you are?
<nintendo64> 1
<nintendo64> 2
<nintendo64> * 12
<nintendo64> my keyboard is broken lol
<Hobbsee> you might want to be more mature in the future, and think about your actions.
<Hobbsee> else, you will see us again and again
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: or once and for all with k-line :(
<Tm_T> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Tm_T> interesting
<MenZa> herro Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<stefg> Hi, would you consider this a linkable resource for a factoid? http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/10/29/common-bugs-in-gutsy-with-workarounds/ 
<jdong> stefg: I don't like factoids with a shotgun-scatter of relevance
<jdong> stefg: it'd be better to make individual factoids with the useful information.
<jdong> one for each important issue
<stefg> ok... VT's missing is most important
<jdong> yeah, a factoid about that is good
<jdong> the other stuff seems questionable in relevance to me
<jdong> for example, the USB automount bug is CAUSED by running a Feisty kernel on Gutsy
<stefg> !novt is No Virtual Terminals in Gutsy? see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582962 for a workaround
<jdong> which is not a good idea for so many other reasons
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, stefg said: !novt is No Virtual Terminals in Gutsy? see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582962 for a workaround
<jdong> stefg: can you isolate that link to a specific post with the solution?
<jdong> it's kinda annoying to send users to a thread where the answers seem to be 8 or 9 down
<PriceChild> Isnt' there a novt factoid already?
<jdong> !novt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about novt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Perhaps you're thinking of !ttyerror
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> yeah I had to change the topic in -offtopic I actually have logs to prove I saw that 
<ompaul> but I think I would not like to publish them 
<Pici> hum?
<ompaul> Pici, check topic next door
<ompaul> Pici, I saw that and blinked several times it did not go away
<Pici> There was someone earlier today who wanted to know how to add universe to yum
<Pici> 10:46:35 <_hp_> how do i add the universe repository using command line, i am using yum and the only documentation i can find is for apt
<Pici> 11:04:27 <_hp_> can one of you send me the universe part of your /etc/yum.repos.d ?
<PriceChild> ompaul, which bit?
<ompaul> PriceChild, the last bit
<PriceChild> google hq bit?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> after that
<somerville32> hmm?
<PriceChild> <$user> think i messed with some setting...
<ompaul> PriceChild, yeap
<PriceChild> ahhhhh sorry I get it now
<PriceChild> I thought you were going on about someone maliciously changing the topic
<Pici> Me too
<PriceChild> I love jdong's sig on the forums atm...
<ompaul> PriceChild, share - if suitable
<PriceChild> < Toxicity999> I think I often know better than apt
<PriceChild> < Toxicity999> and often I am wrong.
<PriceChild> titled, "A user's lesson with manually monkeying around with apt's domain..."
<jdong> hehe.
<PriceChild> The "monkeying" bit just makes it for me.
<ompaul> but it is linux you can do anything you want .... correct ...... but it may not work afterwards
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> @now
<ompaul> 20:25
 * ompaul wonders when I become a bot
<PriceChild> ompaul, ubotu replies in pm
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> no0tic, you like being here twice ;-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, tobi said: what is dejavu
<LjL> !bot > tobi    (tobi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<somerville32> We should have a factoid for people asking for help "cracking"
<nalioth> we do.  !coc or !guidelines
<LjL> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<somerville32> I was thinking there should be something specific to address people asking for help breaking into accounts :P
<somerville32> LjL, looks good
<somerville32> !piracy is <alias> cracking
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, somerville32 said: !piracy is <alias> cracking
<LjL> other way around
<LjL> !cracking is <alias> piracy
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<somerville32> thanks
<sladen_> Please can we kill the #ubuntu-unregged business
<sladen> I think it's starting to be a case of the system trying to be too clever
<PriceChild> sladen, no-one else has been "caught"?
<sladen> PriceChild: lucky that somebody who has half an idea what's going on "found" it then
<sladen> PriceChild: we'll never know how much genuine users might have been caught and left confused aswell
<PriceChild> We also managed to dump 5 spammers in there the other day who would have disrupted #ubuntu before their k-line
<PriceChild> I do not believe that it is our fault you're ending up in -unregged :/
<Pici> I'm confused.
<Pici> I thought people only got stuck in unregged if we set +r or +R?
 * Pici has a bad memory for modes
<crdlb> Pici: join throttling
<nalioth> Pici: #ubuntu is currently +J
<Pici> Ah..
<PriceChild> sladen, is there any chance you could check your server window just to see when/why you ended up in -unregged?
<PriceChild> When you get forwarded, there'll be a message there.
<sladen> PriceChild: can't see any, I did a /close #ubuntu-unregged (window disappeared) and I only log privmsgs
<sladen> if it happens again, I'll keep more debugging information
<PriceChild> Ok cool thanks, I think it could be quite useful to know that to figure out why you're being singled out.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-08
<Pici> elkbuntu: fyi, jeffery is a bit, hm, odd. I've had to warn him about 6 times about botabuse and hes gotten at least one kick about it.
<elkbuntu> Pici, that's no reasons for what was being said earlier
<Pici> elkbuntu: I know. 
<LjL> what'd i miss?
<LjL> yeah jeffrey is almost on my highlight list already
<PriceChild> Hey there DfvelwwB, how can I help?
<Pici> n=ljl
<PriceChild> I knew that.
<PriceChild> Was just testing.
<Pici> i hate when you do that
<PriceChild> Glad to see you're on your toes pici.
<PriceChild> Right its about time for the meeting...
<Pici> Oh!
<Seeker`> oh yeah, meeting
<Pici> I nearly forgot
<jrib> he could be a fake LjL 
<Seeker`> here, or -meeting?
<jrib> meeting?
<LjL-Temp> jrib: i say it's me
<PriceChild> -meeting
<Seeker`> i'm ljl!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubotu, no, kde =~ s/Gusty/gutsy/
<Pici> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<PriceChild> nalioth, elkbuntu :)
<jrib> good call
<Seeker`> typo!
<Pici> !kde =~ s/Gusty/Gutsy/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL-Temp> it seems i'm just on too many channels with the other client
<Pici> !search gusty
<ubotu> Found: gusty
<LjL-Temp> it lags no matter what... same server
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> my proxy's out of nicknames
<nalioth> PriceChild: i've been waiting for you guys in -meeting
<LjL> and i'm still lagged even without the proxy, unless i'm still just syncing
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> bah
<LjL> ping me please
<Pici> LjL: pign
<LjL-Temp> i meant ctcp ping
<LjL-Temp> and i said that three minutes ago anyway
<Pici> LjL: it just showed up :(
<LjL-Temp> i know
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: you are the least lagged
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: come again? (but yeah, ljl-temp is not lagged, ljl is)
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: just giving you lag feedback
<LjL-Temp> but, i sent this at 2:03:26, and ljl received it at 2:03:26
<LjL-Temp> so ljl isn't really lagged *when receiving*
<LjL-Temp> it lags by minutes *when sending*
<LjL-Temp> i've never seen something like this i think
<nalioth> where is elkbuntu ?
<Pici> She was heere earlier
<elkbuntu> here
<elkbuntu> sorry, was watching tv ... finnish school shooting :-/
<Pici> :(
<nalioth> elkbuntu: #ubuntu-meeting awaits you   :)
<AndrewB> Ohhh yeah meeting
<LjL-Temp> noooo
<LjL> grrr
<nalioth> Seeker`: o4o applies to Ubuntu-centric off topic channels, not #off-topic 
<stdin> hello everybody 
<PriceChild> Hey stdin (meeting is in -meeting)
<stdin> is there a meeting now?
<Pici> yessir
<stdin> hmm, I've been away way too long..
<Tm_T> mh
<Pici> Tm_T: meeting in -meeting, fyi
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> (was sleeping)
<Pici> lucky
<Tm_T> I'm not sure about that =)
<Tm_T> @now Helsinki
<stdin> hey Tm_T, long time no see :)
<Tm_T> stdin: :))
<stdin> I'm ready for what the world brings :)
<Tm_T> stdin: :))
<Tm_T> stdin: I struggle with myself every day
 * Jucato brings stdin a world... of problems
<stdin> I can handle the world or problems now, I feel great :D   (now)
<Tm_T> heh
 * stdin is just glad to be back
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm glad youre back
<stdin> I'm glad you're still here Tm_T :) and you too Jucato. as well as everyone else
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm partly here
 * Jucato would be gone in a few
<stdin> "still here" in the way I wasn't. I did miss you all very much (as sad as that sounds, it's true)
<stdin> s/miss/missed.
<Tm_T> sleeping or not, sleeping or not, sleeping or not...
<Tm_T> oh, and I havent eat my medication whole this week
<stdin> you don't need meds Tm_T, you're perfect the way you are :)
 * Jucato is actually confused who the meeting really is for...
<Tm_T> stdin: umm, well, doctors say I'm depressed
<nalioth> Jucato: it's for me, of course
<Jucato> then why the fsck am I there? O.o
<Jucato> hehehe
<Tm_T> stdin: and the fact that I havent been successful to get to school now a whole month tells its own story too =)
<Jucato> school...
<stdin> Tm_T: I never did trust doctors to tell me who I am, but I do know what being depressed is like 
 * Jucato wants to go back...
<Jucato> ooh depression! I think I'm becoming an expert on that too
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm not sure myself, I have been this way years
<stdin> tm
<stdin> opps :p
<stdin> Tm_T: well I've been depressed for a while, it's only recently that it's gotten on-top of me
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> yeah
<Seeker`> stdin: thats bad :(
<Tm_T> I know I have evil damages in my head so hard to tell when what is happening really
<Tm_T> I can panic just if I have to leave my house
<stdin> Seeker`: that's life I'm afraid, I've been technically "depressed" since midway through secondary school 
<Tm_T> heh
 * Seeker` is sure something is wrong with him, but isn't sure what
<Seeker`> possibly hypochondria or OCD :P
<stdin> Seeker`: it's the disorder called "life", many people suffer from it :p
<Tm_T> I'm prolly slightly authistic and several damages in head on top of that
<Tm_T> yadda yadda
<Tm_T> its 0358 here so time to eat breakfast I think =)
<stdin> have to say ^ dito on the "slightly autistic" side, I've felt that for a while.  (looking into someone's eyes seems such an easy task for some)
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Are you accusing me of lying and spreading propaganda?
<somerville32> Why would you do that? I'm trying to discuss the IRC related concerns in good faith.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, you accused us of a closed circle decision group. bad move.
<Hobbsee> perhaps i should say misinformation
<somerville32> elkbuntu, I did not. I was trying to express my opinion of that occuring.
<somerville32> I'm not accusing anyone of anything.
<somerville32> I'm sorry if it came across that way.
<elkbuntu> <somerville32> Hobbsee, You can't have it just a self-selected group having full control over the irc channels.
<somerville32> elkbuntu, That is in response to her comment
<somerville32> She said that discussion/decisions should be made by the current op team
<Hobbsee> no, you need to read what i said again
<Hobbsee> [13:47] <Hobbsee> somerville32: by people who actually are in the channels, and know what they're talking about
<somerville32> Hobbsee, I'm sorry. I did misread you.
<Hobbsee> fair enough.
<Tm_T> when you're settled, hug
<somerville32> However, I am in the Xubuntu channels everyday and so I do feel that my POV is meaningful
<Hobbsee> sure, but that deals with smaller channels, not big ones like #ubuntu
<Tm_T> somerville32: being in channels doesnt mean anything ;)
<Hobbsee> how often does #xubuntu et trolled anyway?
<Tm_T> s/anything/much/
<somerville32> Tm_T, I was an op for a period of time.
<Tm_T> somerville32: yes, I'm in ~50 channels
<Tm_T> does it make me bigger? no
<ajmitch> Tm_T: addict
<somerville32> Tm_T, Good for you?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, and there's a reason you're not anymore?
<Tm_T> somerville32: I'm just saying that being in channels ITSELF doesnt bring much
 * ajmitch should see if the op list for #ubuntu-nz can be fixed up to actually include the current loco coordinator
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Yes, there is. But we don't need to get into that because it is a _very_ subjective topic :)
<Tm_T> being active in channels its another story
<somerville32> Can I just put my concern bluntly?
 * PriceChild points you to /msg ubotu ask
<somerville32> I develop Xubuntu and I'm a very prominent member of the Xubuntu community.
<tonyyarusso> Are we really doing this again?
<somerville32> I simply do not want to feel like the Xubuntu channels are out of the control of the Xubuntu community
<somerville32> Is that a fair concern?
<Tm_T> somerville32: they are not out of control
<Tm_T> somerville32: Xubuntu = Ubuntu = Kubuntu etc etc
<somerville32> No
<Tm_T> it is
<somerville32> Xubuntu ~= Ubuntu ~= Kubuntu etc. etc.
<Tm_T> umm
<Tm_T> we are the same community
<somerville32> Xubuntu is a _distinct_ entity
<Tm_T> yes, apps vary
<elkbuntu> somerville32, are there no xubuntu community members as ops of the channel?
<somerville32> elkbuntu, The ops that I appointed from afore yes.
<Hobbsee> the communities differ, so granted...but i'd be surprised if there were no xubuntu community people there
<Seeker`> I've not seen any suggestion that control of any channel will be taken away from anyone
<Hobbsee> somerville32: then, what's the problem/
<elkbuntu> somerville32, then your assertion that the channel is out of the control of the community is absurd
<somerville32> I never claimed it was elkbuntu 
<somerville32> I said I wanted to make sure it didn't occur
<elkbuntu> <somerville32> I simply do not want to feel like the Xubuntu channels are out of the control of the Xubuntu community
<Pici> tonyyarusso: that was odd.
<Tm_T> somerville32: there wont be that
<elkbuntu> somerville32, the council being contact is merely insurance for prompt assistance from freenode
<somerville32> For example, if Riddle wanted something involving the Kubuntu channel changed (ie. appointing an op) are you saying that is not his place to do so?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: It makes sense given the previous ban and some PM content.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: ah.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, no we are not saying that
<Tm_T> I'm slowly getting a feeling that somerville32 is very misinformed and lost in this matter
<somerville32> Tm_T, Yes!
<somerville32> I'm looking for clarification
<Tm_T> somerville32: then ask, dont accusate
<somerville32> aka: I do do want to feel ...
<somerville32> I'm not accusing anyone.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, you are
 * Hobbsee starts to wonder about an accusing plugin on somerville32's irc client, tehn.
<somerville32> Let me make myself clear than, I am not accusing anyone of anything.
<Seeker`> somerville32: AIUI, People in control of a channel retain control. ubuntu-irc aims to provide a list of people that are trustworthy, so if additional ops are needed, they can be found quickly
<somerville32> Seeker`, But what about the #kubuntu and #edubuntu channels, etc?
<PriceChild> somerville32, what about htem?
<somerville32> Has the IRCC just scooped up those channels and now they're under their control?
<Seeker`> somerville32: They can use the list of people *if they wish*
<Hobbsee> somerville32: nope.  i'm still the head of #kubuntu
<Seeker`> it isn't compulsory that all new ops come from ubuntu-irc
<elkbuntu> somerville32, you havent taken anything positively since the meeting began. everything is either a conspiracy to take the channel from xubuntu, or a reversal of the rules you incited last year
<PriceChild> somerville32, /cs info #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> although i really should switch the channel contact over.  that does not mean that i dont have hte power to add more ops, though
<Tm_T> yup
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: +1
<PriceChild> somerville32, all channels that seveas was contact for, have been transferred to ubuntuirccouncil
 * Hobbsee thinks we already have too many rules and red tape.
 * somerville32 sighs.
<PriceChild> somerville32, everything else is left as is... and we've got no real need to interfere with hobbsee adding an op for example.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, everything already needed seveas. one person. now it needs any one of the council. one of 5 people.
<somerville32> PriceChild, So who looks after Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Is Hobbsee appointed to #kubuntu by the council or is she there because she is appointed by Kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Hobbsee's position pre-dates the existence of the council.
<Seeker`> *!*@ubuntu/member/gloubiboulga by the looks of the access list
<PriceChild> somerville32, ubuntuirccouncil seems to be the contact, wotj *!*@ubuntu/member/gloubiboulga able to add new ops
<Hobbsee> somerville32: apparently 12 people/groups, mostly xubuntu people
<nalioth> somerville32: the Kubuntu team put Hobbsee in place
<Jucato> we did? :)
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> in a kubuntu meeting, iirc.
<Tm_T> heh
<Jucato> ah I wasn't there yet I believe :)
<ajmitch> Jucato: quick, raise up a revolution!
<Jucato> (jsut my luck!)
<Jucato> Tm_T: where did you keep the flags?
<Tm_T> what fags?
<Tm_T> umm, flags
<tonyyarusso> *ahem*
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
<tonyyarusso> :P
<somerville32> Okay.
<somerville32> I don't know why I needed to pull teeth to get that information. ://
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: now, he could have been referring to cigarettes  :)
 * Seeker` goes to bed, "I need to be up for lectures in 4 hours"
<PriceChild> Seeker`, 4 and a seminar... beat you!
<Seeker`> why does a seminar beat a lecture?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, 4 lectures and a seminar...
<PriceChild> in total being more than just one lecture
<Seeker`> I have 5 lectures tomorrow, and tai chi in the evening
<elkbuntu> somerville32, because you didnt ask it like that outright. you made us out to be the bogey monster first.
<LjL> [04:05:48] <LjL> Well, if there are no objections, I would like to open the #ubuntu-irc channel, assigning UbuntuIRCCouncil as its contact.
<LjL> [04:10:51] <LjL> I would like to invite any IRC Team members who are bilingual and who would like to volunteer helping with getting in contact with LoCo channels, whose contacts and operators may not be able to speak English, to ask me to be added to the relevant list
<LjL> [04:11:02] <LjL> (Or just add themselves, once the Wiki page is ready)
<Seeker`> Which means that i will be on campus from 8:45 until 21:30-ish 
<somerville32> elkbuntu, I'm sorry if I came across that way. Sometimes I do beat around the bush.
<Seeker`> LjL: is -irc open for English speakers?
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> (i.e. non-bilingual people)
<LjL> Seeker`: no, you must at least pretend that you also speak Esperanto
<LjL> yes, of course
<Tm_T> I thank you all, was good meeting at most times :)
<LjL> and here we have ubuntulog
<LjL> where's nalioth though
<Tm_T> LjL: ciao a tutti!
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> oh, hey tm_t, found you too finally
<Tm_T> :))
<LjL> Tm_T: i'm connected to you don't want to know how many servers
<LjL> they're all shattered into pieces
<Tm_T> LjL: you dropped to other side :))
<LjL> Tm_T: there's no other side
<LjL> it wasn't a two-way split
<Tm_T> I know
<LjL> there's really *no* server left that's connected to more than 2 or 3 others at most
<LjL> in other words
<LjL> stay the patient course
<Tm_T> I meant you dropped other side than me, no matter how many other sides there are
<LjL> of little worth is your ire
<LjL> freenode is down
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> I'm ok
<LjL> and there's no nickserv or chanserv or anything anywhere
<Tm_T> yup, thats a bit issue
<LjL> when all these servers reconnect, i'll have a HUGE nick collision =)
<LjL> i'm "ljl" on all of them
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> LjL: or we have deformed mutant ljl <3
<LjL> i'm being killed yeah!
<Tm_T> with hot pants of fire
<ajmitch> well, there's a few more back
<jdong> holy crap everyone's back
<LjL> oh i DEMAND a wallops >:
<PriceChild> sorted
<PriceChild> LjL, :D
<Vorian> yay
<PriceChild> no-one in -unregged
<LjL-Temp> well set -J anyway
<LjL-Temp> i don't think i can set anything right now
<LjL-Temp> the servers are busy nick colliding all the "ljl"s on the various servers :)
<elkbuntu> LjL, services are back
<Tm_T> laggy though
<Tm_T> 3 mins...
<Tm_T> perfect
<Tm_T> :(
<crdlb> wow freenode is having issues today
<Hobbsee> oh, neat!
<Hobbsee> there are now 2 hobbsees on 2 servers.
<Tm_T> Jucato: hoi
<Jucato> yo
<Tm_T> Jucato: did maduser ctcp ping you just a moment ago?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> but he ctcp-version'ed me before
<Tm_T> I see
<jdong> 00:27 < Kagar> I think of Mao Zedong when I see jdong
<jdong> umm....
<Jucato> O.o
<jdong> that's WTF of the day
<Jucato> great... now I'll start thinking that way too :(
<jdong> (-ot)
<jdong> was there ever an explanation for what's going on?
<jdong> we get a netsplit every 5 seconds.
<Jucato> so far no notice yet from freenode...
<Tm_T> nope
<Jucato> jdong: this was what I usually think of when I see your nick: http://www.dongapen.com/english/products/pen.jsp
<Tm_T> nalioth: any information yet?
<nalioth> Tm_T: about what?
<Tm_T> about splits etc
<nalioth> Tm_T: we're under a light DOS atm.  measures are in place to counteract it
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> all I need to know
<Jucato> kool! that sounded so... um... movie-like :)
<Myrtti> wow
<Jucato> "measures are in place to counteract it"... or sci-fi series-like :)
<jdong> ARM THE DEFENSE GRID
<jdong> OH GOD ITS BECOMING SELF-AWARE
<jdong> ABORT!!!
<Tm_T> ...
<Madpilot> ???
 * jdong goes back to burning family guy DVD's
<jdong> *sigh* someone should invent an automatic DVD-R loader.
<Madpilot> your family guy dvds are becoming self-aware, so  you've activated the flamethrowers?
<jdong> Madpilot: they'd probaby be the only DVD's in my collection that I'd worry about ;-)
<Madpilot> jdong, those must exist - how does the Freedom Toaster work?
<jdong> Madpilot: *shrug* all I know is sitting up at 00:45 watching growisofs is a tad unnerving
 * crdlb does a bit of support in "the other #ubuntu"
<Tm_T> crdlb: um?
<crdlb> I connected to tolkien looking for FusioBot
<Tm_T> I see
<crdlb> there are 85 people in #ubuntu :)
<mneptok> i never equated the Ubuntu logo with the One Ring
<Tm_T> routing difficulties =)
<nalioth> Tm_T: we're not giving the bastards the satisfaction.
<Tm_T> I know :))
<Tm_T> its just hilarious when you know more than that :))
<Tm_T> bit of humour inside
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-03
<Flannel> Floodbots need tweaking
<ivantis> hey ubuntu ops
<ivantis> i am starting public logging of #ubuntu
<PriceChild> ivantis: is this a question or a statement?
<ivantis> do you mind that?
<ivantis> question
<ivantis> tell me if i should remove them
<PriceChild> ivantis: Were you here yesterday?
<ivantis> …
<ivantis> yes
<ivantis> why?
<PriceChild> ivantis: you were wanting to create a new bot for #ubuntu?
<ivantis> yeah
<ivantis> that was me
<ivantis> anyway
<ivantis> the logs are at http://ubuntu.irclogs.space-lab.us
<ivantis> tell me if you do not want them
<nalioth> ivantis: we have log bots already, thanks
<ivantis> i will remove them
<nalioth> please do  :)
<ivantis> okay
<nalioth> and remove them from everywhere else you've not gained permission
<ivantis> i sent out a message
<ivantis> if a few users (not ops) say no, i remove them
<nalioth> if the staff get complaints, they may be removed from the network  :(
<Flannel> ivantis: What about the people who aren't active in the channels at those times?
<nalioth> so make sure you have permission wherever you put them
<PriceChild> ivantis: If you want to provide a logging service, I think it safer to make it 'opt-in' rather than 'opt-out'
<ivantis> good idea
<ivantis> still only in ##C++, #debian, #gnu, #kclug
<ivantis> everyone else voted out
<PriceChild> ivantis: there are a couple of articles on blog.freenode.net's archive about it.
<ivantis> read em
<nalioth> do the ops in those channels know about your bots, ivantis ?
<ivantis> my bots?
<ivantis> i dont have bots there
<ivantis> i always ask
<nalioth> ivantis: do those channels you listed know about your logging them?
<nalioth> publicly?
<nalioth> the ops there
<ivantis> no one has said anything in #gnu since i said it
<PriceChild> That is not the same.
<ivantis> ##c++ and #debian people didnt seem to care
<ivantis> they looked over them
<ivantis> ill take off #gnu until i get a response
<Flannel> ivantis: Again, lack of discussion isn't the same as consent.
<Flannel> ivantis: As an example, 3/4s of the people talking in ##C++ right now weren't around at the time of your announcement.
<ivantis> removed ##C++
<Flannel> ivantis: This isn't about any particular channel, just the way you're going about the whole thing.
<ivantis> yeah
<ivantis> i have permission from the ones left now
<PriceChild> ivantis: I think it best you stop them all until someone gives you permission. That someone being in charge of the channel.
<ivantis> waiting in ##C++ and #kclug
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> anyone catch the culprit?
<Madpilot> we have all three FloodBots op'd up in #u
<Madpilot> the D C C idiot?
<Flannel> 18:26 -!- k2 [n=tty@dhcp-0-9-5b-95-b5-71.cpe.quickclic.net] has left #ubuntu
<PriceChild> k2?
<nalioth> i didn't get attacked
<Flannel> he left with the exploit in his part message
<Madpilot> k2 (n=tty@dhcp-0-9-5b-95-b5-71.cpe.quickclic.net)
<nalioth> ah
<PriceChild> quit message
<nalioth> yeah, thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> netsplit
<Flannel> just lag I think?
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> theres a netsplit
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> like a five minute lag here
<PriceChild> open week today i believe
<Flannel> Monday, yes.
<Madpilot> it's already Monday some places :)
<Madpilot> oh-god-hundred Monday, but still Monday
<Flannel> keep an eye out for oly562 in other channels
<Flannel> Is it a full moon?
<nalioth> no, just a quarter one
<nalioth> people must be getting their practice in for month's end
<Flannel> Practice is important.
<ikonia> ivantis: is there a reason your still here ?
<Flannel> Anyone with -offtopic awake?
<Flannel> Howdy Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi Flannel 
<nalioth> Flannel: i'm usually around
<Madpilot> whee, intrepid decided to set my screen rez to something massive like 1600x1400...
<Flannel> nalioth: I'll ping in an emergency, just like I could o-p-s in an emergency.  But I'd rather not have an emergency
<nalioth> Flannel: good, since i'm going for a ride
<Flannel> nalioth: well, Madpilot's here at the moment, I know he has -ot
<Madpilot> trouble in -offtopic?
<nalioth> Madpilot: no, he wants backup if he stirs some up  :P
<Flannel> Madpilot: 4chan discussions.
<Madpilot> sounds like fun
<Madpilot> Flannel, you've got ops in ot, right?
<Flannel> No
<Flannel> Or I wouldn't need *you* ;)
<Madpilot> No? It used to come free with #ubuntu ops, whether you wanted it or not
 * Flannel thinks he put the wrong emphasis there. but whatever
<Flannel> Madpilot: Yeah, not anymore.  And the ones who did have ops have slowly been dying off.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, deaddummy said: !!!!idesperaso is so poor.......
<Myrtti> hello lovelies ♥ 
<Flannel> howdy Myrtti 
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ♥
<ubottu> In ubottu, driftwood said: apt is cool.... err why the message tho, javid
<Flannel> Hi driftwood, how can we help you?
<driftwood> just got an odd message from ubottu thats all
<driftwood> well may log off and ponder
<Myrtti> back to bed to have a bit of shuteye...
<nekostar> very well
<nekostar> i'm back.
<nekostar> are you ready to do the right thing?
<Flannel> Howdy nekostar
<Flannel> Question for you:  Why should we unban you?
<nekostar> hm?
<nekostar> we could start with a heavy handed banning in the first place.
<nekostar> ~_~
<Flannel> nekostar: Were you planning on finishing with anything?
<nekostar> >
<nekostar> ? *
<nekostar> finishing what?
<nekostar> what's there to finish
<nekostar> all that was the other day - their all helped lol
<Flannel> nekostar: "we could start with...
<Flannel> nekostar: " usually implies you're not finished.
<nekostar> oh
<Flannel> I was just waiting for your full statement
<nekostar> your actually paying attention to what i'm saying this time eh?
<nekostar> wow
<nekostar> no no need
<Flannel> nekostar: I've never not paid attention to what you were saying.
<nekostar> Flannel i wouldnt say that.
<nekostar> either you were not listening or not capable of grasping what i was saying.
<nekostar> either of which is kinda blah
<Flannel> nekostar: The fact that I was paying attention is why I'm able to say that no, you wont be unbanned right now.  And if this attitude persists, it may be a long while before you are.  You should re-read the code of conduct, and IRC guidelines (or read them in the first place, if you haven't)
<Flannel> nekostar: I can give you links to them if you'd like
<nekostar> naw
<nekostar> i'm already in the chan
<nekostar> ^^
<elkbuntu> really. prove it.
<nekostar> ...
<nekostar> gl with that lol
<elkbuntu> i don't believe you.
<nekostar> go find a troll to feed
<elkbuntu> i'm already doing that. you really shouldnt speak with your mouth full.
<nekostar> lulz
<elkbuntu> ah, you're one of them.
<inx> ?
<Madpilot> hey inx - new nick?
<elkbuntu> inx, not you.
<inx> registered today
<inx> Madpilot: ^^
<inx> elkbuntu: ah OK :)
<Madpilot> ah
<inx> Madpilot: hadn't been used for five years, so
<inx> grabbed it because of my INX project :)
<Mez> !idle | nekostar 
<ubottu> nekostar: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nekostar> ...
<nekostar> Mez i'm not really quite done 
<inx> anyway just checking that it was grouped and so on
<Mez> 08:06 <+Flannel> nekostar: The fact that I was paying attention is why I'm able to say that no, you wont be unbanned right now.  And if this attitude  persists, it may be a long while before you are.  You should re-read the code of conduct, and IRC guidelines (or read them in the first  place, if you haven't)
<nekostar> Mez unlike some i can, and actually do read.
<Madpilot> really?
<Mez> nekostar: then how are you *not* done ?
<nekostar> !who | mez
<ubottu> mez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mez> nekostar: I dont get your point ?
<nekostar> er
<elkbuntu> Mez, i'm pretty sure he has no point other than to be a nuisance.
<nekostar> stupid tab complete
<nekostar> lol
<Mez> nekostar: you didnt use tab complete, or would have capitalised my name. Please leave, You have no further business here at this moment in time
<nekostar> cheers btw elkbuntu - at least you can construct a decent sentance
<nekostar> mez
<nekostar> first yes i did lol
<elkbuntu> unlike you, it seems.
<Mez> E_SENTENCE_FRAGMENT
<nekostar> Mez i'm capable, just not willing.
<elkbuntu> yeah, sure.
<elkbuntu> i believe you. millions would not.
<Mez> hey, that's my phrase elky ;)
<nekostar> @_@ millions :starz in eyez:
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, is this a 48hr ban, or a longer one for nekostar?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it's until he can prove that he's worth unbanning.
<Madpilot> ah, one of those
<nekostar> orly
<Madpilot> don't think he's doing very well so far
<Mez> grr
<nekostar> see
<nekostar> and there we are
<Mez> /remove #ubuntu-ops nekostar As you've been told, your business is concluded here.
<nekostar> now you know why i wasnt done Mez 
<elkbuntu> nekostar, you said yourself you are evading. prove to us that the evader can behave rationally and civilly.
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> which bit?
<nekostar> the part where i come in here and try to explain in the middle of the situation why the op is abusing his/her/it's powers?
<Madpilot> this bit: <nekostar> i'm already in the chan
<nekostar> or when i come in the next day, and ask nicely if your done with the bs?
<elkbuntu> that bit.
<nekostar> what does that have to do with this?
<elkbuntu> nekostar, i think you fail to understand irony. i base this on your second last sentance.
<Flannel> nekostar: You came in here and were given a simple question: Why should we unban you.  You didn't really answer said question, and actually gave us more reason to keep the ban.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i agree wholeheartedly.
<nekostar> Flannel i completely disagree.
<nekostar> i'm merely refusing to cater to your whim of me trying to apologize for doing something wrong.
<nekostar> sure perhaps i was a bit hot headed yesterday
<nekostar> but if i'm willing to go that far we should not stop till i receive an in chan apology from teh op involved
<Madpilot> nekostar, you're doing a very poor job of proving you're more rational today
<nekostar> lol
<Flannel> nekostar: To be brutally honest, the continuance has almost nothing to do with whatever the original reason for your ban was, and more to do with your continued behavior which is out of line with the code of conduct.
<nekostar> and your doing a really poor job of laying bait
<Madpilot> Go away, come back in 48hrs or more.
<nekostar> no.
<nekostar> i wont be back in here.
<nekostar> i'd just continue to evade, and one day the ban is gone.
<nekostar> lol
<Madpilot> begging for it, or begging for it?
<elkbuntu> !staff | mind seeing if you can trace the evader from the /whowas or something?
<ubottu> mind seeing if you can trace the evader from the /whowas or something?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> need sleep. don't let the trolls bite.
 * Flannel worries not about troll bites, only grues.
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<substr> hi
<elkbuntu> they dont read minds.
<substr> could someone please find out why i got banned from #kubuntu-de?
<elkbuntu> when and what nick were you using at the time?
<substr> about ten minutes ago i've been on the channel with this nick (substr)
<Myrtti> usually loco channel bans are dealt in #ubuntu-irc
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, sorry, i didnt notice the -de part
<substr> well, next channel to ask in.. ;)
<elkbuntu> i brought him here from #freenode. it'd be why you're not appearing in our bantracking system though
<Myrtti> :-/
<elkbuntu> odd thought... can wubi run in wine?
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> maybe not so odd...
<elkbuntu> minus the wine part though
<ikonia> ivantis: is there a reason your still in the channel 
<ikonia> ivantis: I believe you questions about running bots has been answer
<ikonia> answered
<jussi01> !idle | ivantis
<ubottu> ivantis: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> wow 
<bazhang> some folks just cant seem to read instructions
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> bluee and now clint
<ikonia> they are trolling me ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> use the DESKTOP!!!!
<bazhang> wat?
<ikonia> that was bluee earlier
<bazhang> yeh
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> </count doku>
<elkbuntu> having fun in trollville
<elkbuntu> ?
<ikonia> not me sir
<Pici> ma'am
 * Pici tips hat
<elkbuntu> heh
<Pici> I'm way too awake for this Monday morning.
<ikonia> yesI have a little buzz this morning
<ikonia> although I feel tired, long train ride this morning
<Pici> Its probably because of the time change here.
<ikonia> I wish there was a time change here
<Pici> If anyone's curious, I fixed my capab identify issue.  A newer version of the format_identify script supports automatically detecting and enabling it. I was on an old version.
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> now I can sleep nights.
<Pici> :P
<Mez> Myrtti: for some reason, your blog is showing as having a link to mine from yours yesterday? but I cant find it.... (damn link tracking)
<Myrtti> oh, dunno
<Mez> link from http://myrtti.fi/blog/2008/11/02/daily-digest-for-2008-11-02/
<Mez> says you linked to me...
<Mez> weirdness... 
<Pici> Mez: You are on the 'Saw it on Teh Intternet' sidebar
<Myrtti> ha! true
<Myrtti> oo, telephone
<Mez> ah!
<Mez> that makes sense then ;)
<Pici> saxamaphone
<Mez> Pici: good spot...
<Mez> must use referer tracking
<Pici> Indeed
<Mez> wow... that must er...
<Mez> what a waste of resources (pinging back every referrer?)
<marcboy> Hey, i was wondering if anyone could shed light onto why im banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> marcboy: one moment please
<marcboy> ok :)
<Mez> @bansearch marcboy 
<ubottu> Match: *!?=GOD@* by ompaul in #ubuntu on Jul 18 2008 07:04:09 (ID: 2710)
<Pici> marcboy: You can rejoin the channel now, sorry for the inconvenience.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Pici> Mez: I just removed it.
<ikonia> I don't see it in bt
<marcboy> thanks :)
<Mez> no problem
<Myrtti> oooh, gotta go
<ikonia> Pici: what did you search for in bt to see him ?
<Pici> ikonia: I used @bansearch
<ikonia> I searched on marcboy and nothing comes back (it still doens't
<Mez> Myrtti: toilet's that way *points*
<ikonia> why did bansearch see it but bt doesn't
<Pici> Because bt doesnt know who marcboy is, or his current hostmask
<Mez> ikonia: cause bansearch searches permutatins of the full mask. The ban that matches doesnt include his nick
<ikonia> ah so it searches the current user using marcboy and his host etc etc, rather than the hardcoded words fo the search
<ikonia> I thought it jsut searched bt 
<Myrtti> Mez: sorry, to the bus. oh.
<Myrtti> btw.
<Myrtti> MARMITE IS HORRID JUNK
<Mez> Myrtti: was a boke ...
<Myrtti> BLECCCCHHHH
<Mez> Myrtti: thank god someone agrees ...
<Myrtti> you English are Weird Bunch.
<Mez> noone else I know agrees...
<Pici> I've never had, and hopefully never will
<popey> \o/ marmite hilight
<Mez> Myrtti: dont blame me - I hate it...
<Mez> popey: ? freak.
<Myrtti> I blame popey 
<Myrtti> -->
<popey> \o/
<popey> Freak!
<nalioth> Myrtti: you don't eat it by the spoonful, you spread it very thinly on toast (or dunk a dollop in a bowl of soup)
<Mez> I think I killed my PC...
<Mez> 17Gb it got to with the tar... and well... then didnt go any firsther
<Mez> further
<Mez> ah, never mind... it's just started again.
<Pici> LjL: Did you happen to see the freenode blog post about the new ircd?
<LjL> Pici: i think so, unless it's new
<LjL> why?
<LjL> ah yes it's new
<LjL> i'll go read it. still i have *been* on the new ircd already, and so have my bots - if that's what you're thinking about
<Pici> LjL: It was indeed.
<LjL> Pici: well i can tell you there are a couple of problems, but i've seen nothing that can't be fixed easily enough
<LjL> Pici: i already have a branch that mostly works in there, if you've got nothing to do we can join and have another look
<Pici> LjL: Nah, I do have other stuff to do right now actually :)
<Pici> Just was making sure that you saw it
<LjL> Pici: really the most annoying thing is you can't forward people to channels randomly anymore :<
<LjL> also, the +q being separate from +b is a nuisance with the bots
<jussi01> Myrtti: Vegemite FTW
<Pici> LjL: I know :(
<Pici> No more sending people to ##windows :(
<tritium> Pici: what's the URL for the blog post?
<LjL> tritium: just go to blog.freenode.net
<LjL> first post
<tritium> thank you
<Pici> http://blog.freenode.net/2008/11/help-us-test-ircd-seven/
<LjL> although there was an older post about it
<tritium> Interesting.
 * nalioth blinks at tritium active during the light of day . . . 
<tritium> nalioth: heh, fair enough.  I took today off to take my wife to visit her family.
<nalioth> tritium: ah, great :) ( on the day off ) sorry to hear that ( visiting the MIL )
<Pici> heh
<tritium> heh :)
<ikonia> whats worse, working or visiting the inlaws
 * tritium ponders
<Gary> you work over your inlaws, wow
<Gary> (work over/beat up) btw, not a typo!
<Gary> with my inlaws, i'd do overtime at work :p
<cannonball> Can I get a manual test run at me for that DCC exploit please?
<jrib> cannonball: you're good
<cannonball> thank you
<cannonball> Good because I didn't disconnect?
<jussi01> anyone want to buy a luxury yacht?
<jussi01> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/11/02/iraq.yacht.ap/index.html
<jussi01> emonkey: how can we help you today?
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll take to
<ikonia> two
<emonkey> jussi01, sorry for joining, little mistake by clicking on the wrong thing in a channel ... ;-) 
<emonkey> Good evening and bye all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, and-enabled-tour said: ubottu wow, you is multi-lingual :)
<jrib> heh
<bazhang> albhack> to crack a wireless wep wep Quelle Surprise
 * Pici sighs
<bazhang> he cant not enter after a single word.
<jdong> sentence buffering!
<bazhang> hehe
<tritium> Have a good day, all.
<Pici> Cyas tritium 
<tritium> :)
<bazhang> bye tritium :)
<Mez> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ubot3> In ##apple, TheInfinity said: !git is <reply> GIT ist ein Versionsverwaltungssystem, das anders als CVS dezentral organisiert wurde. Viele Projekte wie der Linux kernel nutzen Git bereits. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Git .
<Mez> ##apple ?
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> german apples at that.
<Mez> ikonia/nalioth ?
<stdin> that's nal's bot
<Mez> yeah, I see them two in there though... so wondering if they know why it's in there....
<nalioth> Mez: it's my bot (for Ubuntu help on Apple hardware)
<nalioth> see two of who?
<Mez> the two people I mentioned...
<Mez> s/them/those/
<Mez> nalioth: I dont personally think its a good idea to have it there.....
<nalioth> noted
<Mez> I can see stuff like the above being a potential issue.
<Mez> (another spam avenue that you're the only one with control over)
<PriceChild> spam avenue?
<Flannel> PriceChild: right next to troll boulevard
<Mez> PriceChild: think people flooding the bot with edit requests....
<Mez> them being forwarded here...
<nalioth> Mez: i am not the only op in ##apple 
<Mez> only ubuntu opers that have access to that chan are freenode staffers AFAIAA
<nalioth> one doesn't have to be an "ubuntu oper" to recognize bot abuse
<Mez> nalioth: however, if the abuse is in a channel outside our control, we have god knows how many extra fences to jump over, espescially if you're asleep...
<nalioth> Mez: in the years since ubot3 has been there, it's an issue now?
<nalioth> well, now that it's in public irc logs with nice keywords, it might just be
<Mez> nalioth: It's only been bought to my attention NOW. I'm just stating my POV
<stdin> if there ever was an edit request flood, there's always /mode #ubuntu-ops +b %ubot3!*@*
<nalioth> well, thanks for lesson #435 for the trolls
<stdin> but an op in the channel would likely take care of it before that was needed
<nalioth> "edit request flood of #ubuntu-ops"  //check//
<Mez> nalioth: if thats your POV... you're not exactly helping... 
<Mez> nalioth: where would you RATHER issues are bought up?
<nalioth> well, since we _know_ trolls peruse the #ubuntu-ops logs regularly, a PM would have been a good start
<Flannel> hi trolls! \o/
<Mez> nalioth: whereas I would rather not, you see, public channls at least give accountability for what's said.
<ikonia> Mez: you called
<nalioth> #ubuntu-ircbots-team is not publically logged and the very same point could have been made there
<Mez> ikonia: read backlog
<Mez> nalioth and how long now till a troll breaks in and logs ? :P
<Mez> nalioth and how long now till a troll breaks in and logs ? :P
<Mez> (sorry bout double)
<Flannel> nalioth: Really, its not nearly as big of a deal as you're making it.  Anyone who submits a factoid sees that it gets forwarded here, anyone who reads the logs already knows they get forwarded here.
<nalioth> but now the trolls _know_ that 'edit floods' irritate mez (and most likely #ubuntu-ops)
<Mez> nalioth: common sense. Floods of ANY kind annoy the ops
<ikonia> ah, I didn't know anything about a bot in ##apple, never seen it get used
<nalioth> well, you need to keep adding to your list.  there are some #ubuntu-* channels inhabited by ubottu, ubot5 or ubot3 with little op presence as well
<Mez> nalioth: though, in those cases its in our namespace, so a Council member an step in.,
<nalioth> if they're awake
<nalioth> ##apple has the same access list entry as all #ubuntu* channels are supposed to ---> freenode staff
<Mez> nalioth: yes. However, the thing is - with the aforementioned channel... afaik, you're the only one of our team who can step in. 
<ikonia> can other freenode staff not ?
<ikonia> I got tomaw to help in apple the other night
<ikonia> he was quick and handy 
<nalioth> quite so.
<Mez> nalioth: just forget it. My points have been made...
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (pervert_)
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: practices is <reply>Please use common sense practices. Non-standards are extremely irritating to read in code as well as in nick completions.
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu (cisco_ is being fun)
<nalioth> heh
<PriceChild> Hmm?/
<PriceChild> Mez: I've had really odd problems with ide hard drives not working which came down to a faulty power supply.
<PriceChild> Mez: replace the power supply and try the drives again.
<jussi01> freqk: is there something we can help you with today?
<freqk> no, why?
<jussi01> !idle | freqk
<ubottu> freqk: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> freqk: so again I ask, is there something we can help you with today?
<jussi01> stupid floodbots...
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no mikem is factoid lost in the interwebs
<NeoGeo64> Is it worth it to upgrade?
<NeoGeo64> i run 8.04
<LjL> jussi01: what did they do
<jussi01> LjL: just giggling at them reporting every message they get, including global notices...
<LjL> there's no difference at all between a global notice and any notice
<LjL> "global notice" is just a facility an ircd may provide to send NOTICEs to every connected user
<nalioth> yeah, just /msg * blah blah blah
<wgrant> Ahahah "Yes, it's condescending. There's a reason for that."
<LjL> nalioth: isn't it /notice * blah blah blah?
<nalioth> LjL: yes, something like that
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-04
<LjL> wgrant, there's a fellow on #ubuntu asking how to change the color depth in Intrepid - claims it "looks like" 16-bit by default. could that be, and how would he change it?
<wgrant> LjL: There should be something in the Xorg log about it, and it can be forced in a similar method to resolutions - just adding a 'Depth 24' rather than 'Mode "1280x1024"' in the display subsection.
<wgrant> Can't look closely right now, as I'm tracking down a regression in my g-s-d SRU.
<LjL> wgrant: err wait, so it *is* done in xorg.conf?
<wgrant> LjL: If it is done at all, it is done in xorg.conf.
<wgrant> Display stuff cannot be configured elsewhere.
<wgrant> Yet.
<LjL> does anyone else hate @nickname: addressing?
<jdong> @LjL: I think that comes from some ancient forum communities
<LjL> jdong: same place calling us "mods" comes from then. same place that killed poor usenet.
<LjL> damn them.
<jrib> usenet?  Is that the aol forums?
<LjL> jrib: is this the /kickban command key?
 * jrib readies his botnet
<jrib> but first I must go buy groceries
<LjL> jrib: i shall winnuke you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tuxedocurly said: ubottu: thanks, but.. is there any app. already IN ubuntu that has scanner settings/launcher?
<Myrtti> good morning dearies
<Tm_T> Myrtti: good morning
<Tm_T> 01:35 #kubuntu-devel: < DaSkreech> Tm_T: Myrtti isn't your sister?
<Myrtti> I'm not your sister?
<Myrtti> ;____;
<Tm_T> but but, you are!
<Tm_T> HALUUUN!! *itkpotkraivari*
<Myrtti> can I go back to bed for 45mins?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no
<Myrtti> Tm_T: sorry, went before you said no
<Myrtti> that was a nice nap.
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> Already been talked to about it, but I just have to repost...
<Flannel> 01:18 < IndyGunFreak> alterego: good luck w/ that, envy is like herpes, you may not see it, but its there.
<shes3k> ould anyone mind if I borrow what the bot says in response for "!ask" to another channel?
<shes3k> s/^/w/
<jussi01> shes3k: nope, go right ahead :)
<shes3k> thanks :)
<jussi01> np
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> morning dearie
<Gary> moaning
<jussi01> Gary: stop moaning....
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti slaps Gary
<Gary> I do like a nice good slap
<ubottu> In ubottu, bimberi said: !no intrepid is reply Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<Myrtti> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<DasEi> do you plan to have seperate channels for hardy and ibex again ?
<Myrtti> why?
<Myrtti> they're both supported
<DasEi> the crowd, the differences...
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> no we don't plan to have separate channels.
<jussi01> DasEi: we will however have separate channels for juanty/the rest
<Myrtti> #ubuntu+1 will be there as always
<DasEi> juanty you and I ? hm got my question answered, shall leave, eh ?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<DasEi> k, thx for the info
<Myrtti> oooh, O'Reilly ad
<Mez> PriceChild: I dont have a spare PSU around, but yeah, it could also be that.... :(
<Mez> but, I'll find out later when I get the spanners out... gotta wait for guy to fix the boiler atm
<Myrtti> would someone explain me why I can't stand ASUS-tek?
<jussi01> because he stalks you?
<bazhang> the serial name changing?
<Myrtti> that too
<Myrtti> but he's so DAMN SEXIST
<Myrtti> I feel like smacking him like every other sentence he says
<bazhang> right
<bazhang> calling all women 'chicks'
<Myrtti> [14:19]  * snuxoll thinks the world would be better if we were all cartoon characters
<Myrtti> [14:19] < void^> too much nosebleed
<Myrtti> [14:19] < ASUS-tek> o rly I wish I would have been some hentai character
<Myrtti> mmmm gingerbread cookies topped with blue cheese, microwaved ♥ 
<bazhang> interesting combo :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are weird....
<Myrtti> works, good and acknowledged in Finland
<jussi01> Myrtti: blue cheese never works....
<jussi01> now if we were talik brie....
<jussi01> talking*
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> jussi01: hehe, I've got Blue Stilton in my fridge now ;-)
<Pici> Ugh. I'm tired of him complaining about that.
<Pici> I'm thinking about just removing the factoid if he doesn't stop.
<Myrtti> do it
<Myrtti> I don't understand why there's factoids for them anyway
<Myrtti> or anyone
<Myrtti> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Myrtti> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<evand> elkbuntu: you should be able to run Wubi in WINE just fine
<barbanegra> hello 
<barbanegra> im looking for help
<barbanegra> im part a of a ubuntu community in Uruguay and the person who registered the channel #ubuntu-uy has not been here for a while, so we cant keep a control of the channel
<barbanegra> so
<barbanegra> i asked in #freenode to release the channel but they told me that theyl couldnt do that because of freenode policies, and that i should come in here for help
<barbanegra> Daviey, elkbuntu gnomefreak ikonia jdong jrib jussi01 jussio1 mneptok pleia2 popey stdin SWAT Tm_T 
<barbanegra> anybody ?
<jussi01> barbanegra: please dont ping eveeryone like that, be patient
<barbanegra> sorry
<stdin> you'll have to get someone from the council to request a staffer release the channel to them
<stdin> then they can assign it to you, or whoever the new contact is
<barbanegra> sorry i dont understand what you said
<jussi01> the council is currently LjL elkbuntu PriceChild and nalioth, so you missed most of the important ones in your random ping anywa
<barbanegra> i pinged the not away ones
<barbanegra> is anyone from the council present?
<jussi01> barbanegra: if they are they will answer, but you should wait in #ubuntu-irc
<Pici> Not at the moment.  The proper channel for Ubuntu Loco team IRC channels is #ubuntu-irc, you can wait there.
<barbanegra> ok i will wait there
<barbanegra> thanks
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Good morning,afternoon or evening 
<SWAT> mass-highlight, eek
 * jussi01 huggles SWAT
 * SWAT hugs jussi01
<SWAT> doh, I didn't mean it, it just happened!
<jussi01> rofl
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> False alarm
<Pici> Another person just asmed me about a manpage bot.
<ikonia> I personally see no need for that
<Pici> Me either.
<ikonia> type "man" to read a man page, not enter a public irc channel 
<Pici> The 'meat' of the manpage is way after the syntax portion anyway, and thats a bit of a flood to send someone.
<ikonia> yup
<jussi01> totally agreed...
<jussi01> teadicts is already banned from #u iirc...
<Pici> is he?
<Pici> @bansearch teadict 
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for teadict!n=teadict@161-246-16-190.fibertel.com.ar in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> oops, was thiinking of a similar nick.. [06:06:29] --> tea4all (n=amy@97-116-149-39.mpls.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> sorry
<Pici> ah
<bazhang> woden1> speak-eh zee een-glish
<bazhang> @bansearch thunar1
<ubottu> Match: *!*@62.225.51.138 by Pici in #ubuntu on Oct 30 2008 18:27:02 (ID: 6296)
<Pici> I dont see a problem of how handled it.
<ikonia> bazhang: he's known under a nother nick 
<bazhang> ikonia, woden1 is thunar1
<genii> jussi01: You alive?
<bazhang> felt that was unnecessarily denigrating
<jussi01> genii: just came back.
<ikonia> bazhang there was also another nick
<bazhang> ikonia, not sure which one that would be.
<ikonia> let me see if I still had it in th elog
<ikonia> there was an issue in there the other day, asking people for money for help and things like that
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> that was thunar1
<ikonia> really, I thought it was another nick
<ikonia> that then turned out to be thunar1
<bazhang> 199$ to his paypal account
<bazhang> @bansearch woden1
<ubottu> Match: *!*@62.225.51.138 by Pici in #ubuntu on Oct 30 2008 18:27:02 (ID: 6296)
<bazhang> sorry for the highlight
 * Pici shakes fist
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> Pici: 
<Pici> :P
<ikonia> sorry
<bazhang> hahaha
<Pici> I'm sure
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, TheInfinity said: !kde is a factoid, !jasdkjkl not
<bazhang> quassel251, hi, how may we assist you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, TheInfinity said: !kde is also no alias
<genii> bazhang: quassel251 is me testing jussi01's quassel core :)
<bazhang> genii, sweet :)
<genii> jussi01: Like the Apache page says: "It Works!"
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> genii: please identify and cloak yourself pronto!
<jussi01> before spreading that ip everywhere...
<genii> jussi01: As my regular name?
<bazhang> kinnaz in -ot
<stdin> /msg nickserv identify genii <pass>
<genii> jussi01: I'll boot this one, a sec
<jussi01> genii: why not - just use your alternate nick if you dont want to exit
<jussi01> meh
<stdin> nickserv will cloak a non-identified nick if you supply a known nick
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> genii: so set that up in the identity section - your nicks and alternates, then put your password as the server password :9
<genii> jussi01: I'll need to do that later. I have right now only genii and genii-around (my main one somehow). When I set up an alternate name from the main one, will it let me use both quassel and konversation ?
<genii> (as cloaked, identified, etc)
<jussi01> genii: yeah it will - see jussi01 and jussio1 ?
<jussi01> thats my quassel and irssi...
<genii> Ah, yeah
<genii> jussi01: I'll do it later from home then
<jussi01> genii: let me know when you want some aliases for op stuff
<jussi01> ok, im off for a bit
<genii> Darn. Was gonna pick his brains about quassel, since soon will be 3 separate dedicated connections coming into my office and could run one on each.
<jussi01> genii: Im here again, up and down, so pm me and Ill answer whne I can...
<genii> Will do
<genii> Can't say I'm crazy about lack of text selection for copy/paste function in quassel
<Mez> quassel seems an ok idea... but why not irssi ;)
<jussi01> Mez: that ^^ is commonly called "trolling" ;)
<stdin> jussi01: it doesn't count as trolling if you append ';)'
<stdin> oh: ;)
<PriceChild> *wow* ubuntu's mobile internet automatic stuff thing is really good
<PriceChild> although default apn for my phone is wrong, i'm really impressed
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I'll convay your thanks to my "kid"
 * PriceChild highfives Myrtti 
<Myrtti> or you can just /msg Wellark thanks for mbca
<jussi01> Myrtti: I concur with PriceChild
 * Myrtti blushes like a proud mother would
<PriceChild> Myrtti: so I don't have to spend ages figuring it out, if i want to file a bug against those defaults for my isp, which package is it? :P
<Seeker`> anyone know how i can stop X grabbing an IR receiver as an input device so lirc gets a chance
<jussi01> Seeker`: no, we dont know, now back in your box! :P :P
 * jussi01 huggles Seeker`
<Seeker`> :(
 * Seeker` cries
<Myrtti> PriceChild: mobile-broadband-provider-info
<PriceChild> Done, thanks Myrtti.
<Seeker`> anyone apart from jussi01 ?
<Pici> I'm going afk, can someone keep an eye on xhunter_ in #u? Thanks.
<soundray> Have you seen the dangerous suggestion that alesan makes by way of his or her quit line?
<Pici> ouch
<Pici> soundray: Thanks for pointing it out
<soundray> Pici: pleasure :)
<soundray> Thanks for taking action
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussi01> Tm_T: hi!!
<jussi01> Tm_T: perhaps you know the answer to my question,,,
<jussi01> Tm_T: do you know how to add items to the lancelot "part3 menus?
<Pici> Yikes, #ubuntu is packed
<jussi01> yep
<Pici> pici already banned him in #ubuntu
<ikonia> whats the count Pici 
<Pici> ikonia: hmm? 
<ikonia> #ubuntu packed, how many in 
<Pici> 1612
<Pici> Only a hundred or so short of our max ever.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I would have swore I'd seen it at 2000+
<jussi01> ikonia: what drugs are you on and can I have some? :D
<ikonia> thats what I LjL said when I said that, I must be wrong
<jussi01> heeh
<Pici> Going afk to vote, #ubuntu is a zoo
<Pici> have fun
<jussi01> everyone expect pici back in like 6 hours....
<jussi01> :P
<Pulpie> I fixed my dcc problem
<Pulpie> I wish to be unbanned
<stdin> Pulpie: read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pulpie> stdin: i did,
<Pulpie> I did fix 2
<Pulpie> stdin: In fact I just told you I fixed my problem, why are you redirecting me back towards it?
<stdin> there are instructions in the topic that say what you need to type in that channel to be tested
<stdin> or, there should be
<Pulpie> oh well I never truely had a dcc problem... I just had an internet problem while in #ubuntu
<stdin> well the bots have now removed the ban
<Pulpie> ok thanks
<PriceChild> Nope, he was vulnerable.
<mneptok> i'm vulnerable. and sensitive. be gentle.
 * jussi01 huggles mneptok
<mneptok> that made my no-no hole tingly
<jussi01> hah!
<Seeker`> mneptok: what on earth?!!?
<LjL> probably not on earth, looks like another planet
 * mneptok beeps maniacally and returns to synchronous orbit
 * Seeker` puts mneptok on ignore
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-05
<Flannel> Gah.
 * Flannel really wants to ban someone, but has to leave in like 3 minutes.
<mneptok> Flannel: whowhere?
<Flannel> mneptok: fryguy in #u, it's a systemic thing, and he's been beligerrent ni the past, etc.
<Flannel> His original issue is giving bad information, and then its compounded because he gets smart about it in querys
<Flannel> Nevermind
<Flannel> he's banned.
<Flannel> He'll come in here and scream bloody murder (which is what I was trying to avoid, while I had to leave)
<Flannel> just... tell him he needs to take it up with me.  I won't be gone for more than 4 hours.
<fryguy> why was I just banned from #ubuntu?
<mneptok> fryguy: looks like Flannel did the banning, i'd ask him.
<fryguy> i did, he's unresponsive
<mneptok> maybe AFK
<fryguy> ban while i'm idling in the channel and then instantly go AFK? sounds sorta fishy
<fryguy> anyway I can get unbanned? i'm trying to gather some information
<mneptok> fryguy: not if he's trying to cool off
<mneptok> fryguy: and no, another op will not remove another op's ban placed 5 minutes ago.
<fryguy> i didn't do anything in the channel though.  How can I just get randomly banned from a channel?
<mneptok> perhaps it was something you said in /query then
<fryguy> what would /query have to do with the channel?
<fryguy> isn't that what things like /ignore are for?   Like i said I'm just trying to idle in the channel to gather some information that's not really suitable for a question
<jussi01> fryguy: he will be back in under 4 hours - I suggest you come back in about 4 h.
<nalioth> fryguy: this is not serving you well.  the banning op isn't here.  please return when he is here.
<mneptok> if you are displaying behavior toward an op that would warrant /ignore, then you should be banned, IMO
<fryguy> mneptok: i don't think I was, apparently he thinks differently.
<mneptok> fryguy: which is why you should speak to him, and why we will not remove a ban without consultation.
<fryguy> are there other channels related to ubuntu that would be suitable to join to gain hardware level information about changes from 8.04->8.10
<nalioth> fryguy: try ##linux 
<fryguy> nalioth: i'm curious about ubuntu-specific changes from 8.04->8.10
<nalioth> try ##linux 
<fryguy> i would have picked linux in other situations, but this is very ubuntu-specific
<fryguy> picked ##linux
<nalioth> we'd appreciate it if you'd wait elsewhere, fryguy 
<fryguy> ##linux isn't going to be able to provide me with information like whether my graphics card is going to work with the new configuration scheme in 8.10, something that I would be able to get from another ubuntu-specific channel.  Are there others I can check out, and if so what are they?
<nalioth>   /msg alis help
<fryguy> any specific recommendations?
<fryguy> there's an awful lot of channels listed, probably more information than I can reasonably read in a short period of time
<nalioth> fryguy: this is not a support channel.
<fryguy> it's for operator/abuse questions, of which I was asking about, and am now asking for a solution to my operator/abuse question.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<fryguy> a simple recommendation for another source for the information I need since I was denied the main source for some reason is all i'm asking for
<mneptok> you got several recommendations.
<mneptok> users do not get to idle here until they get the answer they want. they are allowed to idle here until they get an answer.
<fryguy> mneptok: I don't believe I was given a recommendation.  I was given a resource to obtain a complete list, many of which seem to be foreign languages and other things of no use to me.  I am asking for a recommendation of all of the information given is all
<mneptok> you got 2. "wait for Flannel" and "try ##linux"
<nalioth> fryguy: let me be blunt.  Leave now and don't come back until flannel is active.
<fryguy> mneptok: flannel can't give me the information I want, and "try ##linux" is wrong
<fryguy> I guess asking for a reasonable recommendation is too much to ask
<genii> Difficult fellow.
<mneptok> taaaaasty hobbitseses.
<LjL> meh as easy as starting a /query on mirc is, my sister had to try estabilishing a dcc chat
<LjL> i didn't even realize it could be her, dismissed as a channel spammer :|
<mneptok> mIRC?
<mneptok> really? in 2008?
<Pici> Sadly I know many windows users who still use it :(
<LjL> mneptok, pici: so what's wrong with mirc? it certainly scrolls and switches tabs faster than this elephant i have here
<LjL> don't suggest xchat on windows or i'll start laughing
<mneptok> Bersirc? HydraIRC?
<LjL> i don't know, mirc works anyway, and it's what i know
<LjL> anyway she just managed to query me
<Pici> !election is <reply> Politics is offtopic for #ubuntu, but we invite you to join #election to discuss the US Presidental election.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> Hows that sound?
<tritium> Sounds fine to me, Pici.
<nalioth> you want a factoid that'll only be good for 4 more hours?
<Pici> Why not?
<nalioth> well, there are more channels than #election 
<nalioth> and two, the factoid is not needed, imho
<Pici> I just picked the one that #freenode had in its topic.
<nalioth> i'd suggest you add /msg alis list *election* instead of picking one
<nalioth> if not deleting it altogether
<tritium> And just use standard offtopic?
<Pici> Hm?
<Pici> It uses $chan
<nalioth> yes, imho, that would be best
<tritium> I'm asking nalioth what he proposes if you delete !election
<nalioth> Pici: !o4o
<Pici> ah
<Pici> I'll just tell ubottu to forget it if you feel that strongly
<nalioth> i'm just one person
<nalioth> with one opinion
<nalioth> i don't think we need to touch on the election at all, officially
<Pici> You walk softly and carry a big stick...
<nalioth> tritium is here. ask him.
<Pici> :)
<tritium> I don't have a preference.
<Pici> ubottu: forget election
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> Use your fingers for the typing then :)
<nalioth> i usually do
<mneptok> i headbang the keyboard, and usually get desired output between the lines of the death metal lyrics
<tritium> What's up with all the /join/parts from FSCK_FSCK_FSCK?  Just a bad connectoin?
<tritium> connection*
<nalioth> no.  it's abuse.
 * genii sips his coffee
 * genii watches Flannel work in #ubuntu and takes notes
<Flannel> genii: auto_bleh++
<genii> Flannel: I'm just observing :)
<Flannel> genii: You can also watch... or, I guess not, the same guy continue to spam me in a query
<Flannel> Hes just hitting up and hitting enter.  Rather boring.  If you're going to be at obnoxious, at least be creative.
<mneptok> amen.
<Flannel> Eh, at what point does excess flood kick in anyway?
<mneptok> Flannel: Depends (tm)
 * mneptok cracks himself up
<genii> Hm
<genii> Is there even some flood monitor in PM??
<mneptok> no
<Flannel> Gah.
<genii> Hah, they are persisting in political talk in #kubuntu even after several gentle warnings. Good thing it's slow support-wise atm
<vorian> i'll peak my head in
<genii> It's slowed down now and mostly back on-topic
<vorian> good deal
<Flannel> it'd be +b *!*@unaffiliated/thedoc  right?
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> tritium beat me to it
<tritium> Ah, sorry.  :)
<Flannel> Nah, save me from having to manually message chanserv, etc.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, deaddummy said: ubot3, ubuntu 8.10 is newest Ubuntu distribution !
<genii> Ok, going /away since this nick is on quassel .... gnite
<jdong> NO WAI!
<jdong> actually 9.04 is but anyway.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell QAWAYO about away
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> Seriously.  Why is it so interesting to people to shout something before they leave?
<Madpilot> people like getting the last word in.
<Myrtti> morning
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti 
 * Flannel is apparently trogdor.
<Myrtti> a what?
<Flannel> Myrtti: trogdor: http://www.homestarrunner.com/trogdor.html
<Flannel> Oh, thats a game.
<Flannel> Let me find the video
<Flannel> Myrtti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEy8CZqN3c
<Flannel> I believe its all clean.  But I haven't watched it in... forever, so... be aware.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Myrtti gets more coffee, cries a bit and watch the video after surviving the blues
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Flannel> Alright, I'm off.  Have fun
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> jussi01: sorry no I do not know
<MARY> Enter text here...
<MARY> MM
<Gary> gnomefreak: lol, I just flicked to what I thought was #Defocus and saw you join, and voiced you, oopsy
<Gary> t'was #freenode, d'oh
<gnomefreak> :)
<Gary> I feel such a dork
<gnomefreak> eh it isnt that bad, no worries
<elkbuntu> have there been many problems given today's political milestone?
 * gnomefreak was better off not remembering about yesterdays election :(
<elkbuntu> sorry
<gnomefreak> its ok i was wondering how it turned out so i was gonna remember sooner or later
<elkbuntu> oh. i hope it turned out the way you wanted.
<elkbuntu> i know it did for me. i will not verbalise why.
<elkbuntu> mainly because reading it afterwards would give me nightmares.
<gnomefreak> no i was hoping for mickey mouse to win but eh
<elkbuntu> nah, should have been donald duck, then the finns would have been banned from seeing footage of the US president
<elkbuntu> (it was finland he was banned from, yes?)
<gnomefreak> not sure
 * Myrtti wants a huggle
<Myrtti> he wasn't banned in Finland
<Myrtti> it.
<elkbuntu> sweden
<elkbuntu> ?
<elkbuntu> it was somewhere in that region, i can never remember where though
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> it's an urban legend
<elkbuntu> ah
<Myrtti> cities of Helsinki and Kemi cut down their spending, canceling their subscription of the magazine at dentists etc.
<elkbuntu> i did always wonder why people who skinny dip in holes in ice would be worried about a pantless duck.
<elkbuntu> or is the skinny dipping another urban myth?
<Myrtti> no
<elkbuntu> ok cool. if it was, i was going to ask if IRC and Linux were urban myths too,
<Myrtti> don't forget ssh
<elkbuntu> true
<elkbuntu> but if IRC and Linux were gone, i couldnt give a damn about ssh :P
<Myrtti> [11:56] <+elkbuntu> have there been many problems given today's political milestone?
<Myrtti> [11:57]  * gnomefreak was better off not remembering about yesterdays election :(
<Myrtti> [11:59] <+elkbuntu> sorry
<Myrtti> dämnit
<Myrtti> http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/finland.asp
<Myrtti> that was what I meant to paste
<elkbuntu> snopes takes all the fun out of life though :(
<jussi01> !no scanners is <reply> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<ikonia> ubuntu appears to be a bit annoying today
<ikonia> lots of smart comments
<LjL> the floodbots are broken
<elkbuntu> :(
<LjL> the floodbots are fixed
<elkbuntu> possibly a bad time to go breaking them. can they be rolled back to a non-b0rked edition?
<elkbuntu> yay!!
<LjL> i didn't break them now, i just noticed they're broken now
<Pici> Floodbots are dead, long live the Floodbots
<LjL> there were instances when they'd mute people but never unmute them
<elkbuntu> why the freaking hell can i *still* not get wireless on my eee, despite it allegedly being fixed in adam's kernel?
<LjL> siccness is about to go
<elkbuntu> LjL, please
<ikonia> he's been walking a tightrope
<LjL> elkbuntu: adam's kernel is array.org's?
<Pici> Has he? I just got here.
<elkbuntu> LjL, yep
<LjL> elkbuntu: but you've got a 701 yes?
<elkbuntu> Pici, he doesnt even use ubuntu
<elkbuntu> LjL, yep
<elkbuntu> but it allegedly fixed it for 701 too, no?
<LjL> elkbuntu: works on my 901, except for the known issue that you cannot turn it off without crashing
<LjL> elkbuntu: try -proposed perhaps, i'm using it
<jussi01> elkbuntu: can you tell me how things are with 3g prepaid connections over there? do they exist? how much etc?
<elkbuntu> LjL, it's only livecd atm
<LjL> ah
<LjL> elkbuntu: live cd of what, ubuntu eee?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, they exist only on 12-24mth contracts
<elkbuntu> LjL, no. vanilla intrepid
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: works for me with plain 8.04.1 + BenC's test-kernel.
<jussi01> damn - so yu cant get a prepaid data ?
<LjL> elkbuntu: but vanilla intrepid is not the array.org kernel
<LjL> Nafallo: now what's benc's test kernel?
<elkbuntu> LjL, i know. but it's not like the array.org kernel appeared yesterday
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: UNR broke horrible on 8.10 last time I tried :-)
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, unr?
<elkbuntu> i dont have time to maintain a TLA dictionary anymore, sorry.
<LjL> elkbuntu: but the array.org kernel is made of hacks. talk to synrg in #eeepc, he'll explain the situation much better than i can
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<elkbuntu> LjL, hacks are better than no wifi :(
<Nafallo> LjL: http://blog.phunnypharm.org/2008/08/ubuntu-kernel-next.html
<LjL> elkbuntu: not in the long term
<LjL> elkbuntu: other than 3g, you don't, like, have a railways site with comprehensive timetables like everybody else?
<elkbuntu> LjL, cityrail.info countrylink.info
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, way too much effort for an eee
<elkbuntu> and, i leave for work in 8 hrs, so bed time for me.
<LjL> elkbuntu: i had missed cityrail. still meh, i'm used to typing start station, end station and departure time, not browsing through a list of lines... you are lagging behind technology :(
<LjL> our railways site is wonderful, shows where every train is in realtime. they're all so much delayed that one wonders *why* they want you to see that in realtime.
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: I disagree. but it's running damn well on that one :-)
 * Nafallo ponders trying to steal kernels from intrepid-security pinned instead.
<jussi01> stdin: lokai is trolling a bit, you think?
<stdin> personally, I'm sick of people coming in and saying "OMG KDE4 IS THE SUXORZ!!!!1" 
<stdin> I'd say, if they are asking for support, then ok. if they are just complaining, then they're being a little trollish
<ikonia> stdin I'm sick that also
<LjL> bazhang: what, there is *yet another* DE around?
<bazhang> LjL, hehe
<bazhang> he is definitely t--rolling
<bazhang> LjL, cant figure out how to not have key press repeat on lxde though.
<LjL> bazhang: well, i'm seeing screenshots, and the launcher is identical to the eeepc. and i have a key repeat problem on the eeepc. so, there's your explanation - they copied all of it ;)
<bazhang> LjL, yup that's it :)
<bazhang> just installed on my eeepc as well
<LjL> bazhang: anyway trolling or not he's most probably right, kde 4 on my nvidia card works terrible too, with or without kwin effects, and i'm pretty sure that's a bug somewhere (possibly in the nvidia code), not merely the computer not being good enough
<LjL> i'm using the netbook remix interface on mine
<jussi01> yeah, nvidia code has a few issues with kde4 although my 9500gt is going alright :D
<LjL> jussi01: i get very slow scrolling/resizing and garbage showing up briefly when opening a menu
<ikonia> @bansearch askdksdl
<ubottu> No matches found for askdksdl!n=user@h63n7c1o1097.bredband.skanova.com in any channel
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, same here with the garbage, the slow resizing and stuff only sometimes. but yeah, its useable
<jussi01> it is nvidia.ko fault though...
<LjL> although i don't get it, with effects disabled wouldn't it just be using pretty standard graphics calls
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> Hi Myrtti!
<ikonia> Myrtti: perk up
<Myrtti> meh.
<bazhang> <Linux_> does anyone know how come i cant get on hack this site's IRC server?
<ikonia> nice
 * genii sips his coffee
 * genii hands Myrtti a nice apple cider
<nalioth> no apfelschnapps?
<genii> nalioth: I may have some peach schnapps someplace.... 
 * nalioth prefers a shot of southern comfort in a tumbler of apple juice
<jussi01> LjL: having fun in #k ? :D
<LjL> jussi01: i really wouldn't call it fun
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> @bansearch lokai
<ubottu> No matches found for lokai!n=vsudilov@opti6.mpe-garching.mpg.de in any channel
 * ikonia is fed up of people thinking the server release is a minimal install
<ikonia> when did a server become a "minimal" install
<ikonia> "I don't want X so I installed the server"
<Pici> Since minimal isn't advertized that much on the download page?
<ikonia> even so 
<ikonia> server is not a minimal install in any book
<nalioth> ikonia: there are two "servers" in folks' mind, and most of them are thinking of the non-live install disc 'server option', not the actual ubuntu-server distro
<ikonia> yup, just gets tiresome to hear "I don't want X so I installed an enterprise big iron server"
<nemo> Hey guys, I have to know. Seriously, did you guys make a rule specifically banning the three *letters* "WTF" from #ubuntu ?
<nemo> 'cause, well, doesn't that seem stupid? heck. WTF is about as family friendly a way to express a WTF as I can think of
<jrib> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> yep
<bazhang> all #buntu channels
<nemo> riiight. and what mental convolutions did folks jump through to arrive at that?
<jrib> nemo: just try to avoid.  Some people are offended
<nemo> that's idiotic - one of the main points of the accronym is to avoid the profanity
<jrib> ^dt
<jrib> it
<bazhang> think it dont type it
<nemo> getting reprimanded for deliberately trying to use inoffensive language to express extreme anger - rather annoying
<jrib> nemo: for *you*.  Others feel differently about it.  Remember, people in #ubuntu come from very many different cultures
<nemo> thinking it doesn't convey it
<jrib> nemo: think of it as being informed, not reprimanded
<bazhang> then take a time out until the rage passes.
<nemo> I'm at a loss to think of a culture that would both know what it means and think that that combination of letters is offensive
<jrib> how is spelling it out any different than the acronym?  They have the same meaning
<nemo> jrib: spelling it out is using the precise word that some consider offensive
<jrib> characters -> eyes -> brain -> meaning
<nemo> it is like saying  f-word
<nemo> or f!@#
<nemo> jrib: the whole point is to protect "innocents"
<nemo> if any "family" member knows what WTF means they are, defacto, not innocent
<jrib> nemo: same "yogurt" instead of "wtf", that will work
<nemo> right. if the word actually conveyed the same meaning, it'd get banned too
<nemo> oh well. question answered. you're all idiots. thanks for clarification :)
<jrib> idiot
<bazhang> @bansearch nemo
<ubottu> No matches found for nemo!i=nemo@c-76-21-160-106.hsd1.md.comcast.net in any channel
<Pici> Think it, don't type it.
<ikonia> why do you have to express the meaning "what the fuck"
<ikonia> why not say "this is confusing", or "this is frustrating"
<ikonia> why do you have to convey that message
<bazhang> irc rage?
<rNhxYA_r> ikonia: how the fuck should i know
<ikonia> ljl is in disguise again
<Gary> I'm an idiot, woot
<bazhang> !ohmy | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rNhxYA_r> i'm not in disguise it's just by bouncer
<rNhxYA_r> i rebooted a couple times, it got confused
<ikonia> rNhxYA_r: thats what all ban evaders say
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> heheh
<ikonia> @bansearch rNhxYA_r
<ubottu> No matches found for rnhxya_r!n=ljl@213-140-17-103.ip.fastwebnet.it in any channel
<ikonia> awwww
<bazhang> hahahaha
<bazhang> nothing yet
<Gary> rNhxYA_r: have you seent he /topic, no idlign here pls
<jrib> you know, I'm waiting for the day a ban evader realizes he just needs to change his ident to 'ljl'
<rNhxYA_r> see, i'm innocent like some child who doesn't know "wtf"
<bazhang> *yet*
<rNhxYA_r> jrib, right, give them ideas
<Gary> LjL, innocent? mwhahaaaa
<rNhxYA_r> also, i'd never heard you commenting "idiot" after someone left before, i'm worried :P
<jussi01> I couldnt... not to ljl
<Gary> jussi01: I could...
<jrib> rNhxYA_r: well you can only say it outloud so many times before your fingers take over
<jussi01> @mark rNhxYA_r because he needs to be in the BT :D
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary>  /CKICK rNhxYA_r No Idling here pls
<jussi01> ok, where is she?
<jussi01> just slow
<LjL> jrib: but this way your appellation of saint jrib will eventually be revoked?
<LjL> why does my wifi card not want to work in AP mode :<
<jussi01> LjL: because it hates you
<LjL> it's mutual
<ikonia> is /csak a common alias for anyone
<Pici> No, what does that do?
<ikonia> no idea, got a guy in pm who was sending people ctcp version requests
<ikonia> while asking him why he was doing it he did /csak ugy 
<ikonia> by mistake
<ikonia> wondering what he's up to / trying to do 
<ikonia> he's been sat idle in #ubuntu for a while and two people have nudged me to say he was sending out version requests
<ikonia> I think he's playing "dumb"
<LjL> ikonia: who is this guy, is he banned?
<ikonia> not banned, talking to him in pm
<ikonia> interware
<ikonia> claimed he was just "bored"
<ikonia> he seems genuine, but the /csak clip makes me think he's playing dumb
<LjL> ikonia: sending random people ctcp versions is rarely genuine
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> but young kid hitting buttons on xchat - for example
<ikonia> it is plausable
<Pici> Its one thing to do it to a bot... 
<Pici> (which he did)
<LjL> ikonia: is he hungarian?
<ikonia> he's agreed to stop
<ikonia> LjL: yup
<ikonia> LjL: or so he claims (broken english a bit)
<LjL> csak means "only"
<ikonia> ok, but the / in front of it ?
<ikonia> typo ?
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> Its in the same form as my chanserv commands. i.e.: /csban
<ikonia> Pici: thats what made me think
<ikonia> Pici: same for my kick command
<ikonia> could just be a typo though, eg: fat figners hitting / 
<LjL> could be, weird coincidence he's hungarian though
<LjL> i didn't check whether he was when i asked you - it was a conjecture only based on the word csak itself
<ikonia> he does seem genuine
<ikonia> and apologetic
<ikonia> and he's done nothign else wrong, not even spoke
<ikonia> just said he was bored
<Pici> Tell him its disruptive
<ikonia> he knows
<ikonia> he was fine
<LjL> so "csak ugy" means "la-la" according to a dictionary. tells, erm, a lot, i guess.
<ikonia> not to worry, I was just double checking as the /csak woke me up
<genii> Hmm. What to do with a nick like:  ubuntu_sucks_dic
<nalioth> genii: ask them to change it?
<genii> OK
<nalioth> ( in a PM, of course )
<genii> Woops too late
<genii> Looks like they are AFK or just lurking, etc
<Seeker`> woo for lurking
<genii> Heh
<LjL> perhaps it's time to prepare for closing -party?
<genii> Redirect them all to ##politics    ;)
<Seeker`> oi
<Flannel> That'd be against the CoC ;)
<LjL> i'd do it softly softly, i.e. just set +i
<LjL> but for starters, i'll remove references to it from topics
<nalioth> genii: that's not nice at all  :(
<genii> nalioth: Very true, yes
<Josesordo> this is the help channel?
<PriceChild> Josesordo: Change your ident please. You aren't the first and its definitely not witty.
<Josesordo> my nickname?
<PriceChild> -!- Josesordo [n=fuckyou@190.32.232.77] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Josesordo> ok
<LjL> but seriously, if you want to "crack" some zip file
<Pici> A hammer?
<LjL> is it *so* hard to type "apt-cache search zip crack"?
<genii> I gave him already the syntax for unzip with password
<Pici> He doesn't have the password
<genii> Ah
<genii> Makes one wonder of the origin of the file.... ;)
<LjL> 'course it does
<Pici> LjL: orgthingy is a bit of a troll if you aren't already aware.
<LjL> Pici: so am i
<LjL> if you aren't already aware
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<LjL> Pici: ah right, this time there *was* a reason why hedkandi was on my highlight list
<LjL> check bt
<LjL> if you haven't already
<LjL> that explains why they aren't "helpful" in -motu
<Pici> LjL: ah... him.
 * Pici bops Myrtti on the head with some celery
<Myrtti> thanks. I had a headache from crying, now with celery I'll get a straight on migraine.
<Pici> :(
 * nalioth drops the celery in a bloody mary and offers it to Myrtti 
 * LjL just has a strobing camera flash on his hands, uses on Myrtti
 * Myrtti hisses to the idea of eating raw celery
<nalioth> no, you don't eat it, you stir the drink with it  :)
<Myrtti> I stay within minimum 5 meters perimeter from raw celery in any form
<Myrtti> or something
<Pici> Your decision? or theirs?
<genii> I think this is the first time I've ever heard of a celery allergy
<Myrtti> I'm not allergic to celery
<Myrtti> I just get one hell of a migraine from it
<Pici> You coul'd just say you were and we'd believe it.
<nalioth> celery stalks are not my favorite food, either, but celery root is another story
<Myrtti> I love celery, if it's not raw. However, it's impossible to get in other forms
<genii> Celery salt is awesome
<Pici> Celery soda is *yech*
<genii> --> urza (n=root@156.12.35.97) has joined #ubuntu
<genii> <urza> hello niggers.
<Pici> genii: already removed.
<genii> OK
<PriceChild> nixternal: did he do it to you?
<nixternal> yup
<PriceChild> oh wait i just noticed it against me.
<Pici> The floodbots banned him
<nixternal> the floodbots did't prevent him from sending me that crap
<Pici> For some reason mib_bzm4b7 is /actioning joins and parts.
<PriceChild> nixternal: klined
<Pici> nixternal: indeed, but you can't do a dcc send to an entire channel after you've been banned.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: poke Wellark?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: pardon?
<Myrtti> about yesterdays NetworkManager stuff
<PriceChild> ah yeah I did, and he said thanks but was ill
<Myrtti> ah
<Mez> "Steve Gray is starting to think he smells cos he`s sitting in a pub with no customers AGAIN!!!! someone please come out i`ll give you free drinks."
<Mez> Think I may go out ;)
<Myrtti> I think I will *gasp* go to bed and sleep
<Pici> Heh. #defocus-uncensored
<Pici> Myrtti: I expect a smile tomorrow, feel better
<Myrtti>  I will, I just take byebyes badly
<Myrtti> a glass of orange juice, a cheddar-mince-rice filled crepe and off to bed.
<Myrtti> nomnomnom crepes
<Myrtti> bwurp.
<elkbuntu> Pici, you kid, surely
<Tm_T> Myrtti: might have startings tomorrow, so standby (;)
<Myrtti> ooooohhh
 * Myrtti huggles
<Tm_T> might, might be next week
 * Tm_T <3 huggles
<Myrtti> I just had a lovely week.
<Tm_T> good (:)
<Tm_T> you deserved it
<Myrtti> and now I think I'll really head to bed to get back the missed sleep
<Tm_T> good night littlesister
<Myrtti> nini brutha :-)
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (acm1pt)
<nalioth> lovely
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> Hm
<genii> @login
<nalioth> ALARM!
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> nalioth:  ?
<nalioth> oh, never mind  :P
<genii> Heh
<genii> nalioth: Apparently it doesn't like one of my work connection info or such
<genii-around> It shows my cloak and accepted my nickserv identify.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-06
<stdin> genii: try "@hostmask add" (as genii not genii-around)
<stdin> that should teach the bot your hostmask
<genii> stdin: They are currently on 2 different connections, will this matter?
<stdin> no as long as the hostmask (cloak) is the same
<genii> OK
<genii> @hostmask add
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Hm
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> see if @whoami works
<stdin> ignore @login for now
<genii-around> @qhoami
<genii-around> bleh
<genii-around> @whoami
<genii-around> Nope
<stdin> ahh, I see what is is...
<genii> That genii-around is the primary?
<stdin> genii: do '@hostmask add genii *!*@unaffiliated/genii'
<stdin> it was using the full mask
<genii> stdin: With the primary name ( -around) or with this one?
<stdin> that one ^
<stdin> as "genii" is who you are to the bot
<stdin> it couldn't care less about what nickserv thinks
<genii> @hostmask add genii *!*@unaffiliated/genii
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Hm
<stdin> now @whoami again
<genii-around> @whoami
<ubottu> genii
<stdin> there you go, as long as you get your cloak it'll know who you are
<genii-around> Cool
 * genii-around feeds stdin a hot beverage of his choice
 * stdin looks at the clock and chooses hot chocolate
<genii-around> :)
<mneptok> @whoibe
<stdin> sorry, ubottu does not understand lol-speak ;)
<mneptok> @whatiamiswhatiam
<mneptok> apparently not an Edie Brickell fan, either
<ubottu> favro called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, sar4j said: songbird is an open-source customizable music player based on mozilla. - http://getsongbird.com/
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii sips
<mneptok> callin' out, in transit. callin' out, in transit.
<mneptok> RADIO FREE EUROPE!
<genii> mneptok: Will I need a shortwave radio for that?
<mneptok> genii: nope, just REM's first album :)
<genii> Ah, OK :)
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA57Pafq_NU
 * genii rocks out
<genii> I'm waiting now for some new arrival in #ubuntu to run one of the sample forkbombs
<Flannel> which samples?
<genii> [23:02:18] <Atomic_UE> curious....could someone explain to me what this command actually does?    :(){ :|:& };:
<genii> There may have been another one given a bit later
 * genii puts on more coffee
<mneptok> __mikem: what's up?
<__mikem> Can you please actually inforce the no politics rules in #ubuntu-offtopic in a bi-partison manner. riotkittie gets to talk about politics till the cows come how
<__mikem> but god forbid I bring up my conservative views, suddenly everybody decides to enforce the rules
<mneptok> __mikem: i hardly think it's a matter of what views you hold.
<__mikem> mneptok: it sure seems like it. the point is riotkittie trolls me and he gets away with it
<Flannel> __mikem: Generally its only a matter of whos watching
<mneptok> __mikem: you can see a conspiracy anywhere if you decide you're looking for one.
<__mikem> mneptok: well even if its just a matter of who is watching, I am getting the short end of the stick
<__mikem> consistently
<__mikem> mneptok: thanks :)
<mneptok> when i'm the voice of reason, something is very, very wrong.
<jrib> well it's usually the case that something is very, very wrong
<mneptok> my underpants agree
<genii-around> Bah
<genii-around> What is the last thing received from my other nick?
<mneptok> 23:14  * genii puts on more coffee
<genii-around> Bah
<genii-around> jussi01: Quassel kicked me
 * genii sips
<Flannel> Hi hunk_, how can we help you?
<hunk_> nothing , thanks only look :)
<hunk_> (sorry for my bad eng)
<Flannel> hunk_: Please don't idle here.
<hunk_> ahhh
<hunk_> 0k
<hunk_> bye :)
<Flannel> Bye
 * genii sips
<genii-around> Goodnite all
<jussi01> Morning all
<ikonia> morning
 * Myrtti contemplates coffee
<Myrtti> 12hrs of sleep...
<ikonia> nice
<Myrtti> was lacking some
<Myrtti> not used to having someone sleeping with, and snore.
<ikonia> I am at the moment
<ikonia> oh dear
<Myrtti> now I have to get used to sleeping alone again :-<
<ikonia> but no snoring
<Myrtti> mmm
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind it...
 * jussi01 had like 14 h last night :D
<elkbuntu> i hate you both :(
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I'm back to 5 tomorrow, if signs are right
<ubottu> In ubottu, netyire said: !ubottubot is smart
 * PriceChild goes travelling for a few days
<Myrtti> ooooh, musclespasm
<elkbuntu> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/11/6/128704411750447087.jpg
<elkbuntu> actually http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=2502755
<Myrtti> bwurp
<Myrtti> lovely breakfast.
<Myrtti> crêpes with chili filled with mince-rice-barley-cheddar mixture
<Myrtti> breakfast dessert: french roast coffee and vanilla ice cream with cranberries and caramel sauce.
<Dave2> A bowl of oatibix is almost as nice. I'm sure. Or something.
<ikonia> heads up on bruteforce back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> @bansearch sexygirl
<ubottu> No matches found for sexygirl!n=kiosk@125.164.213.225 in any channel
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> @bansearch kiosk
<ubottu> No matches found for kiosk!n=kiosk@125.164.214.87 in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*kiosk*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*kiosk*!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> I'm sure kiosk ident has been banned
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> kiosk_!n=kiosk@125.164.202.58
<elkbuntu> amazingly similar
<Myrtti> kiosk!n=kiosk@125.164.213.225
<Myrtti> that has been kicked
<Myrtti> 2008-09-19T09:59:00 *** kiosk (kiosk!n=kiosk@125.164.213.225) has left #ubuntu (requested by Flannel: "you should know better") 
<ikonia> @backsearch drtroll
<ikonia> @bansearch drtroll
<ubottu> No matches found for drtroll!i=drtroll@a.unixpunk.de in any channel
<ikonia> I've seen that host before
<ikonia> Myrtti kiosk looks familer too hence the search
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> @bancsearch *!*@59.183.113.110
<ikonia> @bacsearch *!*@59.183.113.110
<ikonia> @bansearch *!*@59.183.113.110
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183.113.110 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 06 2008 11:57:32 (ID: 6504)
<ikonia> @bansearch fcuk
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183.113.110 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 06 2008 11:57:32 (ID: 6504)
<ikonia> @bansearch dd
<ubottu> No matches found for dd!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch Chooth
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183.113.110 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 06 2008 11:57:32 (ID: 6504)
<ikonia> @bansearch shreedha
<ubottu> No matches found for shreedha!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> check it out, dbo's active, not seen him for an age
<Myrtti> stdin: why is ubottu answering twice to @now
<Myrtti> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 06 2008, 13:07:16 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 4 days
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 06 2008, 13:07:16 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 4 days
<Pici> Pelo should know better...
<ikonia> what's with pelos attitude ?
<Mez> ikonia: fail...
<ikonia> ?
<Mez> the bancsearch's
<ikonia> Mez: yes, they did
<ikonia> as did my fingers
<jrib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/ has some good info now.  Worth checking out to troubleshoot X issues
<ikonia> jussi01: you still on track for next week 
<ikonia> he's ranting in vbox now
<Pici> jrib: thanks, I updated the fixres factoid with the new layout for the xorg wiki pages
<Pici> x
<Pici> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LjL> i'm getting lots of highlights
<ikonia> where ?
<LjL> mostly sudobash in #ubuntu, but some other joiners highlighted me on join
<LjL> then pivot.net but i guess that doesn't mean much
<ikonia> LjL: I can't see you r name being mentioned in #ubuntu at all
<LjL> ikonia: err no of course it isn't
<Pici> ikonia: LjL has an enourmous list of things to be hilighted on.
<ikonia> duhhh
<ikonia> sorry, being dumb
<LjL> sudobash is definitely there
<Pici> Hes behaving though, for the moment.
<ikonia> is he known ?
<LjL> as long as he doesn't start threatening to DoS someone
<Pici> Or give horribly bad advice.
<stdin> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 06 2008, 14:02:20 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 4 days
<stdin> Myrtti: fixed
<Myrtti> thx
<Myrtti> what was the cause?
<stdin> a missing '.' :p
<Pici> stdin: What was causing it? ... took the words out of my...mouth? Fingers?
<stdin> it would only repeat if you're identified to the bot
<stdin> the part that checks if you're identified basically always came back as false, it called the command, then supybot itself called the command
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> lolz
<ikonia> jack's in !
<Myrtti> hide! hide!
<Mez> Run to the hills!
<Pici> The Hills are Alive!
<Myrtti> WITH THE SOUND OF MUUUUUSIIIIC
<Pici> AAIIEEE
<Pici> :)
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening
<genii> Myrtti: Moin   ;)
<Myrtti> genii: moin
<ubottu> In ubottu, jeff008 said: it is the same
<ikonia> @bansearch *!*@81.178.210.42
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@81.178.210.42 in any channel
<jussi01> ikonia: yep, Ill be there - still figuring out whether to stop in birmingham for a few hours, but we will see.
<ikonia> just checking
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> ikonia: Im still bitchin about spurs on the weekend...
<ikonia> can't be helped
<ikonia> I'm dissapointed too
<jussi01> yep
<ikonia> that was almost too well scripted
<jussi01> hehehe
<jussi01> Im packing atm, I leave in the morning
<ikonia> and it's the 12th your turning up on 
<ikonia> or the 10th
<ikonia> until the 12
<ikonia> (not got my notes
<Myrtti> intresting. My wireless just died
<Myrtti> but I can still access my home server
<ikonia> magic
<Dave2> perhapos you have invisible wires
<Myrtti> this is about as funny as...
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> no, can't think of anything
<genii> Mybe it's just the DNS that died
<Myrtti> genii: how little you think of me
<Myrtti> "iwlist wlan0 scanning" doesn't return my routers access points.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<ikonia> is your router invisible so scan won't show it
 * Pici rolls Myrtti's eyes back to her
<ikonia> does iwconfig show the card connected ?
<Myrtti> no it's not invisible
 * ikonia throws that theory out the window
<Myrtti> and iwconfig of course shows it, otherwise it wouldn'tbe able to scan, would it?
<Myrtti> or in other words:
<Myrtti> THIS THING WORKED 10 MINUTES AGO AND SOMETHING WENT WRONG!!!!11
<ikonia> Myrtti I meant does it have the ESSID associated and show a connected status
<genii> Myrtti: I think the world of you :) 
 * Myrtti smiles
<Myrtti> good old reboot did the trick
<genii> Anyone gonna boot the #ubuntu troll ?
<Myrtti> which one
<genii> Or warn at least
<genii> <l3tr4ngl3ur> kan c kon me quicked
<genii> Sorry the whole message. Quassel idiosyncrasy for copy, etc
<genii> He speaks English fine, just being an ass :)
<genii> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
 * Myrtti takes few steps back from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Myrtti> have people always been that unpatient and ... dense?
<Pici> yahoo msn!
<ikonia> I'm using google skype
<ikonia> with my spacebook
<Pici> "What browser are you using?" "I'm using the google, so naturally Internet Explorer"
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHH
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> the idiocy... I can feel my brain mushing up and dripping down from my ear
<genii> Yup
<genii> Momma said there'd be days like this
<ikonia> genii: thats a line from a song ?
<genii> ikonia: Maybe 
<ikonia> which song? 
<ikonia> I know it
<ikonia> but can't think
<genii> "Momma Said" - The Shirelles
<ikonia> maybe, not what I was thinking though
<ikonia> lenny kravitz, momma said, thats what I was thinking
<genii> Morrison had one with similar lyrics as well
 * genii hums "Momma Told me Not to Come" by 3 Dog Night instead
<genii> ;)
<Myrtti> I'll strangle that noksious over ethernet soon
<Pici> I don't remember seeing an RFC for that one
<ikonia> he's not go long left
<Myrtti> "I have a problem"
<Myrtti> "OH REALLY?!"
<Myrtti> "LET ME TELL YOU THE WAYS OF PROBLEMS, MY FRIEND!"
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> ;_____;
<Myrtti> aaaarrggghhghghghghg
<genii> He likely installed it from some tarball
<Pici> Where?
<genii> noksious (sp?) and his Empathy issue
<Myrtti> I hope he doesn't come back.
<Myrtti> I'm sorry, but I do.
<genii> Bizarre.    <Anatoliy> Go all in ass, fat creature!
<bazhang> one goon?
<genii> Is it a full moon today?
<bazhang> haha
<genii> bazhang: Yes, exactly
<Myrtti> he is gone soon
<jussi01> hrm, What welse might I have forgotten for my trip...
<jussi01> what else*
<genii> jussi01: mp3 player ?
<jussi01> genii: check!
<genii> extra Ubuntu CDs to hand out and promote? ;)
<jussi01> hrm, got none atm...
 * genii sips
<jussi01> I know there is something Ive forgotten...
<genii> Just remember your passport
<jussi01> got that :D
<jussi01> thankfully I live only like 5k from the airport
<Myrtti> 5km's, dear.
<jussi01> Myrtti: shut up
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> and come on skype
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti grunts, gets a microphone
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 
<jussi01> PriceChild: you around?
<genii> Can I suggest a factoid change for !spanish    ?
<Pici> suggest away
<genii> To mention #ubuntu-ve (Venezuela) #ubuntu-mx (Mexico) #ubuntu-cu (Cuba) #ubuntu-br (Brazil)
<Pici> Brazil is not spanish though
<genii> Fair enough, but you get the idea :)
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> Pici: !es can stay since it's Spain's tld which is correct for the factoid context
<Pici> But es is also espanol
<genii> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
 * genii sips
<genii> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> There is also puerto rico , dominican republic, belize, costa rica, guatemala,argentina, bolivia, and other countries which speak spanish
<genii> At least a couple of those have channels here
<genii> Pici: Maybe at least something which refrences the complete channel list as the !en does
<LjL> no please
<LjL> several of the spanish channels, i think, have agreed to use #ubuntu-es for support
<LjL> i suspect a few of them wouldn't even *want* to use their loco channel for support, they want it as a loco channel period
<genii> LjL: Ah, OK. This I was not aware of
<LjL> it's not like there are hundreds of spanish-speaking supporters, there's few enough of them in *one* channel
<LjL> if someone is looking for mexicans or the mexican loco team, then by all means use !mx but if they're looking for support, -es is the preferred place
<genii> LjL: A few times I've had indignant Spanish-speakers people from south american countries point out to me they were *not* from spain when the !es is used  :)
<genii> Since then I attempted to point them to their local channel where possible, but if these are only being ised as loco channels and not support then status quo I suppose
<LjL> genii: should have asked them where exactly does it say in the factoid that the channel is only for spaniards
<LjL> genii: and i'd personally much rather have language-specific support channels separate from loco channels
<genii> LjL: I think the confusion comes from the TLD for spain being also .es 
<LjL> genii: but that'd require a complete overhaul of things and a lot of problems
<LjL> genii: yes, as a matter of fact #ubuntu-es *is*, nominally, the Spanish loco's team channel
<LjL> genii: but ironically they have #ubuntu-es-loco for actual loco stuff
<LjL> genii: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination the part where it talks about loco channels
<Myrtti> -fi is for finnish support
<LjL> Myrtti, it's easy with finnish because finland is the only country that speaks finnish
<Myrtti> -fi-tiimit is for the active people in the loco for ... hold on
<Myrtti> thought broke
<Myrtti> scheduling events etc.
<LjL> yes, the loco channel
<genii> Interesting
<Myrtti> -fi-offtopic for idle chatter etc
<LjL> problem is, at least one of the problems - if several countries speak the same language, which loco channel provides support?
<LjL> even if loco channels and support channels were more clearly separated systematically, that problem would remain
<Myrtti> es for support
<Myrtti> es_ES for the Spanish loco ;-)
<Myrtti> j/k
<LjL> genii: that document was mostly written by me and basically it codifies what was already there. i thought it might give an idea how delicate this can be
<LjL> Myrtti, or #ubuntu-spanish for support. that's what #ubuntu-arabic has done (still, i don't just *love* that, because you have to use cumbersome english names)
<LjL> but still, who *manages* the support channel, no matter what it's called?
<LjL> and just scattering support among N different loco channels is, well, a terrible solution. imnsho.
 * genii sips his coffee and ruminates on the dilemma
<Myrtti> rhum?
<Myrtti> where?
<genii> Hehe
<genii> Myrtti: I thought you were the cider crowd ;)
<Myrtti> rhum with lime juice is nom
<jussi01> Nini everyone, Im off travelling, so probably wont check in for a few days
<Myrtti> tata dearie
<Myrtti> take care
<jussi01> thanks, I will
<genii> jussi01: Safe travels
<jussi01> thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, winterelf said: ubottu : if there is any
<LjL> mneptok: anyway, a general linux compatibility db would be cool for sure, but also very ambitious a project. i was thinking more in terms of just ubuntu, because if you're confined to ubuntu, you can do something like pop up a window after two weeks the user's been running Ubuntu and ask "so, now if you've got time for a survey, we'd like you to rate your hardware compatibility so it other users can draw from that"
<LjL> again wikis are nice but you need to actually know about them, know how to use them and remember to go write something about your hardware on them
<LjL> what percentage of users does that?
<Flannel> Well, we have the hardware ... compatability program whatever in admin, right?  or whereever it is now.
<Flannel> Cant we just add to that a comments section?
<LjL> Flannel: yes, it's very limited though
<LjL> there are comments already
 * Flannel has no idea if there already is a comments section.
<Flannel> LjL: So, cant we just expand that to get actual feedback? and then grep those feedbacks?
<LjL> yes, expanding that program is what i'm thinking about
<LjL> i think it ideally needs to be as comprehensive as the !hardware wiki in scope
<LjL> of course that's not easy to achieve (and may actually be counter-productive if done wrongly, since a user will never want to answer 256 questions about their hardware... i wonder how many answer that half-a-dozen there is)
<Flannel> LjL: I agree, except we can get their hardware information from lspci, etc.  So, I mean, you could even have it prompt them (with radio buttons for canned responses): "How well does your video driver work?"  "How do you like your sound?"
<LjL> indeed
<Seeker`> but thats subjective
<LjL> although care needs to be taken to avoid nagscreens
<Flannel> LjL: its voluntary, if we make the program work better for us (more info), and then start a campaign to get people to do it...
<LjL> Seeker`: many subjective ratings make up a survey, surveys are useful
<Seeker`> "my video card works great" and "issues with applications x,y,z, no compiz" could come from the same computer
<LjL> nothing wrong with that
<Flannel> Seeker`: You can have radio buttons for people to not have to type lots (since for a good deal of them, I imagine it'd be "I haven't noticed" or "I dont know") and then they can comment more if they have specifics
<Flannel> Seeker`: Whats wrong with that?  It works except with those apps and compiz
<Flannel> LjL: I say ditch the nag screen, the "how can we get people to do the test" is a social problem and as such, shouldn't have a technological solution
<Seeker`> Flannel: I mean if you have something other than "works" or "doesn't work", you'll probably get a spectrum of answers
<Flannel> Seeker`: And whats wrong with that?
<mneptok> LjL: there's also System>Admin>Hardware Testing
<Flannel> mneptok: I thinkthats what we're talking about
<mneptok> LjL: that funnels stuff to Marc here in this office.
<LjL> mneptok, that is the utility i referred to in my question - and the one we're basically talking about now
<Flannel> LjL: A good deal of people would be willing to take 30 minutes to fill out a survey to help Ubuntu (and really, thats what they're doing, giving back)
<Seeker`> Flannel: so if you rate how well it works from 1 to 5, i could forsee getting 20% of responses for each answer
<LjL> mneptok: but there's two things missing from it: 1) having its output accessible in an easily browsable hardware list 2) making it much more comprehensive because computers don't just have a keyboard, mouse and screen
<Flannel> Seeker`: Not a spectrum of responses, but word ones.  Theyre somewhat orthogonal, and only there to save people from having to type "I don't know" 20 times.
<Flannel> That is, not "Rate your hardware from 1 to 5"
<LjL> mneptok: in other words, again, imagine the !hardware page, but populated *not* with stuff manually input in a wiki, but with responses that users have been requested by a nice, user-friendly little program
<mneptok> LjL: if you get me a proposal of how it could be made more efficient or provide better output, i'll get that to the right people
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, jspiro said: ubottu, no, ask is If you have a question, just ask.  For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Ubuntu version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, or if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask: always ask the whole channel. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer, ask later or at www.ubu
<Flannel> jspiro: How can we help you?
<LjL> mneptok: well a very concrete proposal (although i think there is something like this, i miss the URL right now, but it didn't look like being very working) is, just make the gathered data available to everyone on a site in percentage form.
<jspiro> Flannel:  I submitted a huge change request regarding !ask to the bot.  I am curious to know if it will be approved.  But now that you mention it, I will retire to #ubuntu-irc instead.
<LjL> mneptok: i type in "sound blaster super-ear-destroyer", and it tells me that 70% of users who have that card reported it working
<Flannel> ....
<ubottu> In ubottu, zsquareplusc said: !no, upgrade is For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, jspiro said: ubottu, example is Please give us full details.  For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Ubuntu version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___."
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, jspiro said: ubottu: no, details is <reply> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., my computer did: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * genii sips a coffee
 * mneptok flips a donkey
<Flannel> LjL: We're supposed to ask.
<Flannel> Or, someone is.
<LjL> Flannel: are you talking about ubotu?
<Flannel> LjL: indeed
<LjL> Flannel: actually, i reminded seveas some time ago that he had let the nickname expire.
<Flannel> It was discussed at a meeting... the last one I think
<LjL> i wasn't at that meeting, most likely.
<Flannel> LjL: yeah, we're going ask, and if he refuses, its expired so we can just take it over.  But nicer to ask first, etc.
<genii> There's meetings?
<LjL> Flannel: it's not expired.
<Flannel> LjL: it was at the meeting
<LjL> Flannel: it's not now.
<Flannel> genii: We're supposed to have them, yeah.  We've dropped the ball recently.
<genii> Flannel: OK. No one told about this
<LjL> genii: rest assured you'll find it in the topic if a meeting is scheduled.
<genii> OK, good :)
<Flannel> yeah, it'll be hard to miss.  Mailing list too
<LjL> and on the ML for that matter
 * LjL reboots, out of disk space for a change
<genii> I'm not certain if I'm on the mailing list
<genii> Was this done auto by my LP ?
<LjL> subscription is open iirc
<genii> (I'm not a member of any groups there)
<Flannel> genii: no, ML and LP are separate
<genii> ML = ?
<Flannel> genii: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<Flannel> Mailing List
<genii> Ah, OK
<Flannel> Er,
<Flannel> yeah, thats the right list
<genii> Subscribed
<Flannel> How can we help you BIYJAMGe?
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> nevermind
<stdin> someone do "!test > stdin (see message from ubotu)" for me
<Myrtti> !test > stdin (blah)
<ubottu> stdin, please see my private message
<stdin> no, not that
<stdin> needs "(see message from ubotu)"
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> !test > stdin (see message from ubotu)
<stdin> well, I think I fixed it
<stdin> thanks Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> np
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-07
<genii> !coffee > stdin (see message from ubottu)
 * genii hides
 * stdin should ask jpds to change ubot5`'s supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar in here
<genii> Myrtti: Your pal noksious seems returned ....
<Myrtti> so I see
<Sean|Irssi> how come i keep getting fowared here?
<Sean|Irssi> hello?
<nalioth> Sean|Irssi: patience is a virtue
<nalioth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> @btlogin
<Sean|Irssi> did  i do something wrong or something?
<nalioth> let me look
<Sean|Irssi> ok
<nalioth> not sure what is going on
<Sean|Irssi> I'm having a horrible time with Irssi, it wont set the autojoin correctly so i think it's triggering some anti-clone script that you guys are running, cause sometimes it auto joins 2 or 3 sessions when i only want 1 
<Sean|Irssi> im trying to fix it :(
<nalioth> the op that banned you doesn't seem to be around atm
<nalioth> i'll notify them to look at the ban
<Sean|Irssi> ok ty :)
<nalioth> jrib: customer for ya ^^
<LjL> with yet a new nickname
<LjL> and he changed ident even right now
<mneptok> ATTENTION!
<mneptok> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE?!
 * nickrud waits, submissively to the shout for attention
<mneptok> our own tritium is an expectant father!
<mneptok> YAY TRITIUM!
<nickrud> gotta find a cigar
<tritium> Aww, thanks, mneptok, nickrud.  :)
<nickrud> tritium, congrats, sincerely
<tritium> Thank you very much.  I appreciate it!
<mneptok> really excellent news for you and Ann. :)
<tritium> You're very kind, mneptok.  Thank you.  :)
<mneptok> woowoo sends her best, as well.
<tritium> Please give her our thanks and warmest regards.
<mneptok> already been done :)
<tritium> :)
<mneptok> (anticipating needs is how i saty with her, doanchya know) ;)
<mneptok> *stay
<tritium> heh ;)
<nickrud> mneptok is wiser than he lets on, mostly ;)
<mneptok> ssshhhhhh!
<mneptok> i have a tarnished image to uphold!
<nickrud> that's ok, no one would believe it anyway
<tritium> :)
<nickrud> tritium, got a due date yet?
<mneptok> s/no\ one/no\ one\ in\ their\ right\ mind/
<tritium> nickrud: May 9
<nickrud> personally, I enjoy hearing about diet oddities, so if you feel like sharing ;)
<tritium> The only real craving she's had is for sour things: dishes with vinegar, etc.
<mneptok> Sour Patch Kids!
<nickrud> classic.
<mneptok> OM NOM NOM
<nickrud> falls into the pickles and ice cream category ;)
<tritium> Yes, those work well.  She also likes salt and vinegar chips.
<tritium> Lemon candies.
<tritium> nickrud: do you have kids?
<nickrud> no, sadly. Just sisters, cousins, friends who I had to humor
<tritium> Ah, those are good to have too.  :)
<nickrud> yeah, a poor second but hey, I didn't have to take the kid home :)
<tritium> :)
<mneptok> i was hoping that i'd be allowed to reproduce under the Obama administration, but i got an e-mail from his campaign saying, "there are some kinds of change America is just not ready for, Kurt. keep taking the inhibitors as prescribed."
<tritium> haha
<nickrud> some things can't be changed, for the sake of humanity
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> but how will my demonseed rise to the Throne Of Agony and usher in the infocalypse?
<nickrud> parthenogenesis
<mneptok> big black nemesis.
 * mneptok extrudes a nematode from his abdomen
<nickrud> whenever my friends call me insane, I come here for a reality check ;)
 * mneptok feigns innocence
<tritium> I need to get going for the night.  Have a great night!
<nickrud> you also tritium 
<tritium> Thank you.  :)
<mneptok> tritium: nighty! give Ann our best. :)
<mneptok> two red circles and a thick black spot.
<Flannel> EEGads
<mneptok> ?
<nickrud> ah, a new factoid for you you define mneptok -> sarcasm
<elky_work> so, i left my lights on this morning.
<elky_work> wasnt that clever of me.
<jdong> elky_work: ouch :(
<elky_work> <3 eeepc and wireless broadband
<jdong> lol :)
<elky_work> makes things like this far more bearable
<jdong> apt-get install jumpercable
<elky_work> thankfully i'm on the top floor of the parking lot, can get decent signa
<elky_work> i have a tolerable view here too.. lawn bowls greens and trees
<mneptok> elky_work: standard transmission?
<mneptok> elky_work: if so, pop-start it
<elkbuntu> mneptok, pop-start?
<elkbuntu> its a 99 nissan pulsar
<elkbuntu> auto
<mneptok> then no pop-start for you
<Flannel> You can pop start automatics
<Flannel> you just have to go a lot faster
<Myrtti> hello babes
<Mez> Flannel: "a lot faster" - bit of an under-exaggeration there?
<Myrtti> tritium: congratulations on version 2
<Myrtti> tritium: when is the process forking scheduled? I assume you'll renice your other processes
<Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth: have you recently checked people waiting to be cloaked with member cloak? atleast my boss seems to be waiting for his cloak at -irc
<elkbuntu> hmm, a cupcake and some apricot cheese probably does not count as dinner...
<elkbuntu> Fri Nov  7 20:45:06 EST 2008
<elkbuntu> i should probably get on that...
<elkbuntu> i'll munch on snowpea sprouts as well
<Myrtti> would Brie supplement it?
<elkbuntu> it would, but the only brie i have is in the fridge and off, and not in the blue way
<elkbuntu> blue cheese is foul anyway
<Myrtti> depends on how you're serving it
<Myrtti> I've got three different blues in my fridge
<Myrtti> two whites
<Myrtti> very mature cheddar, and some very mature normal cheese
<elkbuntu> considering i had gnocchi gamberi for lunch, i should probably be having something a bit more vegetably than cheese and sprouts
<ikonia> Mmmm gnocchi
<elkbuntu> pumpking gnocchi is bestest
<ikonia> I had pumkin cookies last night :)
<elkbuntu> -g
<elkbuntu> ooh, i has pumpkin scones here, they're probably stale by now though
<ikonia> my cookies where fresh and nice
<elkbuntu> i've never had pumpkin cookies.
<ikonia> well, they where two small cookies filled with cream (like oreos) between them
<ikonia> I improvised
<ikonia> so a batch of pumpkin cookie/cream cake/biscuit thigns
<elkbuntu> still, sounds nom
<ikonia> for a first go they turned out well
<wgrant> Does somebody here want to knock down http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15351/?
<Myrtti> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15354/ is a bit silly too, though I do understand it
<Myrtti> "what's wrong with http://ubuntu.fi ..."
<wgrant> Some LoCos have almost a direct translation of ubuntu.com, but others have it more LoCo-focused.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, the discs and most literature says .com. there needs to be an 'in your language' functionality to the main site
<Myrtti> wgrant: commented
<ikonia> done
<wgrant> Shall I 'Won't Implement' it, given that it has been discussed at length before?
<ikonia> for me - yes
<Myrtti> yes.
<wgrant> Done.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<elkbuntu> what the hell is siccness doing there? 
<wgrant> Where?
<elkbuntu> -offtopic
<wgrant> Oh gawd.
<elkbuntu> i believe he's re-banned from #ubuntu now too
<wgrant> Terrible.
<elkbuntu> @bansearch siccness
<ubottu> No matches found for siccness!n=j00bed@unaffiliated/siccness in any channel
<elkbuntu> of course not, he's remembered how to cloak himself again
<wgrant> Heh.
<Myrtti> @bansearch siccness!*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for siccness!*@* in any channel
<elkbuntu> he goes uncloaked whenever it serves a purpose
<elkbuntu> @bansearch *!*@*optusnet.com.au
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@*optusnet.com.au in any channel
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> ugh, he's not banned from #u at the moment. please tell me he's not been in there spreading bullpoo again
<wgrant> He will have been...
<elkbuntu> no doubt.
<elkbuntu> time for logs
<elkbuntu> this is not going to end happy
<wgrant> 19:07:03 < siccness> and you're right, Ubuntu isn't good enough for me
<wgrant> 19:07:18 < siccness> Ubuntu is half of what I deserve
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> And more of his usual.
<Myrtti> may I tell a little story of my life? http://aionmega.com/comics/?comic=0013
<Myrtti> ^ made me cry and laugh simultaneously.
<ikonia> where is this ?
<ikonia> just tell him to stop using it 
<wgrant> ikonia: He's been -au's resident troll for years!
<elkbuntu> ok, whoa..... xchat in ibex tab completes the equivalent of a /cs list <partial>
<ikonia> just remove him then
<ikonia> it's a pain in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't see the point of allowing it to continue if he's know, why should others constantly suffer (same stance I took on limcore)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, wgrant and i are too closely tied to him. if you could be so kind.
<Myrtti> should I?
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> of course @ elkbuntu  not Myrtti 
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, ikonia is probably better. he'll try crack on to you.
<Myrtti> I can tell him to f*** off.
<Myrtti> I've told that to a few people before
<wgrant> Heh.
<Myrtti> I'm getting quite proficient in it.
<wgrant> He'd deserve it. But probably not a good idea.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, not worth it, hon.
<elkbuntu> he'd enjoy it too much
<ikonia> he's not trolling in #ubuntu at this exact moment, so I'm not sure it's appropriate
<elkbuntu> ikonia, probably not
<ikonia> just keep an eye on him
<Myrtti> he was borderline trolling at -ot
<Myrtti> :-D
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you dont have -ot fu?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I'm going to mail the list about that
<wgrant> Given his history, I think killing him for that -ot stuff would be reasonable...
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, if you like, my dearest
<ikonia> we need more -ot grunt
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i've already asked.
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: the problem was that it was borderline trolling
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, from a known troll.
<wgrant> A known very long-term troll.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's moved back upstream because -au* got sick of his faeces.
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> I'm trying to coax him into his bad behaviour, feel free to dip in
<wgrant> elkbuntu: You issued the -au ban this time, I take it?
<elkbuntu> wgrant, yes. you saw why, i take it?
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Of course.
<wgrant> Again.
<wgrant> Launchpad needs an electrocution button even more than IRC...
<elkbuntu> he then PM'd me after that along the lines of 'lol it's only a joke. i didnt mean to offend you or what you believe in'. i took it as seriously as he can be taken. in other words, not.
<wgrant> Did he subsequently apply his usual random combinatorial algorithm to the world's nasty words?
<elkbuntu> wgrant, oddly no. i think he's over fighting us. the game is to see how long he can last before we boot him.
<elkbuntu> there's no other reason he would have said what he said.
<wgrant> Hmmmm.
<elkbuntu> he hasnt actually been back in #ubuntu. i dont think he's figured he's unbanned.
<elkbuntu> ikonia did it back on release day
<elkbuntu> eep, i've not had the past two days of logs, i forgot to enable logging when i installed intrepid
<elkbuntu> <3 bip
 * elkbuntu shells to her linode
<Myrtti> http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSTRE4A572J20081106
<ikonia> sorry was in a meeting
<ikonia> elkbuntu: ahhh so I'm guility - I removed him in my clean up
<ikonia> sorry
<elkbuntu> ikonia, thats ok, i removed him on release day to give him another chance to be a decent human
<elkbuntu> he failed.
<ikonia> good, I don't carry the guilt alone then
<elkbuntu> ikonia, elkbuntu.net/sicc-au.log
<ikonia> got i
<elkbuntu> how that is not trying to insult someone, i do not know
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we has movement
<elkbuntu> hook...
<elkbuntu> i'm betting he brings up TSM
<Myrtti> FSM?
<elkbuntu> Tivoli Storage Manager
<Myrtti> Flying Spaghetti Monster?
<elkbuntu> <siccness> well that really makes no sense
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> makes perfect sense. you wanna talk windows, you talk it in ##windows.
<elkbuntu> he's gone from #u now
<elkbuntu> hold on, how did he get back in -ot?
<elkbuntu> ah, my lag didnt kill the unban
<elkbuntu> i had to reconnect, didnt think it had worked.
<elkbuntu> or not?
<elkbuntu> wth?
<elkbuntu> ah, i banforwarded, but never kicked.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> that's why I asked you should I remove him
<Myrtti> thought you did that on purpos
<Myrtti> e
<elkbuntu> no, my crappy ISP lagged me out
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, tw, this was the parting gift in #ubuntu-au
<elkbuntu> <siccness> Wowzers, #ubuntu, #ubuntu-au-chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is fucked
<elkbuntu> <siccness> Get banned for nothing, this IRC network blows the fucking cock.
<wgrant> Fun fun.
<Myrtti> hello Catshit__. I can tell why you are here, you're wondering why you can't join #ubuntu
<Myrtti> let me tell you a secret.
<Myrtti> Catshit__: IT'S YOUR NICKNAME!
<Pici> ♥ Myrtti 
<Myrtti> oh dear sweet GOD
<Myrtti> I just bought salmiakki ice cream
<Myrtti> it's PITCH BLACK.
<Pici> Is that good? Bad? 
<Dave2> Watch out for grues...
<Pici> Dave2: I have my lantern...
<Catshit__> Myrtti oh lol wasn't wandering that .....this is just on autojoin lol
<Myrtti> Catshit__: why do you have this channel on autojoin?
<Pici> Catshit__: You have #ubuntu-ops on autojoin?
<ikonia> he's forawrded here
<ikonia> I did it ages ago for his nick
<Catshit__> nah ubuntu but no nick regristrated so came here ...
<ikonia> Catshit__: you where brought here because of your nick choice
<Pici> Catshit__: This isn't the channel that you get forwarded to for an unregistered nickname. 
<Myrtti> as I said, Catshit__, IT'S YOUR NICKNAME! please change it to something without the word shit.
<Catshit__> Sounds oodd because i always joined with this name ....
<Pici> @bansarch Catshit__
<ikonia> Catshit__: yes, but I saw you join a while ago, asked you to change your nick and you didn't respond so I removed you from teh channel and set a forward for you to be sent here so I could ask you when you next come online
<Pici> @bansearch Catshit__
<ubottu> Match: *!*@j8182.upc-j.chello.nl!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Sep 14 2008 09:46:39 (ID: 4417)
<Pici> Oh, look at that, a ban.
<ikonia> a bad ban on my part, meant to do the nick and didn't
<ikonia> Catshit__: so it looks like you really need to change your nick name to something less "rude" as Myrtti has suggested ?
<Catshit__> ikonia like i said am on autojoin so couldn't see your message back then changed the nick now
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> that really doesn't sound right
<Pici> Catshit__: But surely you see the request now?
<Catshit__> ????
<ikonia> ???
<Catlitter__> better ?
<ikonia> I don't see an issue with that
<Catlitter__> don't see a issue also ?
<Catlitter__> * scrap the ? 
<ikonia> as long as you keep that nick, you'll be fine in #ubuntu
<ikonia> if you join now you'll be allowed in 
<Catlitter__> but i like it here lol
<ikonia> well, we'd appriciate it if you joined #ubuntu rather than here
<LjL> and i'd like to be on a yacht but i can't
<ikonia> FYI: I've suck a ban on the nick catshit on his ip address in case he decides to change it in future
<ikonia> stange ubottu did not pick it up and put it in BT
<ikonia> ahhahh
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> LjL: quick draw mcgraw
<LjL> ikonia: and you didn't see just how quick i joined the other channels he's in
<ikonia> ha ha
 * genii-around puts on a pot of coffee
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening 
<Myrtti> moin
<Pici> Happy friday.
<LjL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Myrtti: moin :)
<genii> Seems fairly quiet on freenode today
<bazhang> oh noez
<bazhang> you jinxed it
<genii> bazhang: I take it back! ;)
<genii> Maybe I can do some IRC dance to appease the gods
<bazhang> genii, too late :)
<bazhang> haha
<jpds> stdin: re: ubot5`'s prefix thing: I thought I did...
<stdin> ubot5`: channel #ubuntu-bots supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<stdin> [16:46]<ubot5`> !
<stdin> I guess it reset somehow
<nalioth> better call Sarah Connor
<stdin> I probably mean -ops there...
<jpds> Oh, -bots - I thought "here" might... here.
<jpds> meant*
<stdin> it's the same when I use #ubuntu-ops anyway :)
<stdin> to clarify, yeah, I meant #ubuntu-ops not -bots
<jpds> What should I do to change it?
<stdin> "channel #ubuntu-ops supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar <new char>"
<jpds> All done.
<bazhang> Ximal, how may we help you
<Ximal> is there anyone here if i gave permission to scan my pc would be able to see if there is any type of trojan installed or possible spyware or rootkit .. because noone but myself has access to this system and unfortunately someone has gained access to my credit info and used it online
<Ximal> so far i'm lucky enough to only have 1 charge on my credit card :S
<bazhang> Ximal, #ubuntu for support
<bazhang> Ximal, and what you are proposing is deeply unwise in any channel
<Ximal> well i don't save ANY information on my system baz..
<Ximal> so there has to be a logger or a dat kit or root kit that i'm not seeing..
<bazhang> Ximal, this is not a support channel; /j #ubuntu
<Ximal> ok baz... sorry
<ikonia> @bansearch Ximal
<ubottu> No matches found for ximal!n=dark@69.247.132.191 in any channel
<ikonia> not fishing for ip's then
<genii> Geez. That guy can't stop talking about his magnificent leg hairs. First in k-offtopic and now in u-offtopic ....
<jdong> O-O
<robert___> ubotu :ubuntu
<Pici> robert___: How can you help you today?
<robert___> I've come to complain about an op
<Pici> robert___: What appears to be the problem?
<robert___> I have noticed the op LjL has an overall bad attitude towards people asking for help and rarely gives "good" advice
<Pici> Okay then.
 * nalioth blinks
<jdong> that LjL dude, what a jerk :)
<jdong> *ducks*
<LjL> he's right
<LjL> i'm getting worse and worse
<LjL> but then, i don't think i even know who he is
<LjL> ... i do know the hostname.
<Pici> I was just going to say that.
<LjL> well it hurts anyway because he's right
<genii> Hehe the hirsute leg fellow is finding it difficult to make friends 
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (mikutzu is flooding and won't join a french channel after typing in french.)
<mneptok> uh ... that ain't French. that's Romanian.
<Myrtti> hellooo
<mneptok> `\o
<Flannel> Hi alesan, how can we help you?
<alesan> #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<alesan> I am not sure why I arrived here :)
<Flannel> alesan: Indeed.  Do you know why you were forwarded here?
<alesan> Flannel, probably because I have 'root' in my identd
<Myrtti> mmmm no you don't
<Flannel> alesan: Nope, its because your part message suggests enabling the root account.
<alesan> I don't think it's correct to mess around with other people's security policies
<Flannel> alesan: So why are you suggesting that people mess around with their own?
<alesan> Flannel, it is explained in my website.
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> well, in this thing you're the minority
<Myrtti> and you're messing around with other people's security policies
<Flannel> alesan: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  And we ask you not to suggest it to others in ubuntu channels either.
<alesan> ubuntu is the only distro that disables the root account I do not think it's the minority
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu channels you are the minority
<Flannel> alesan: It doesn't matter what other distros do, when you're in ubuntu channels, we ask you obey the ubuntu channel guidelines.
<alesan> Flannel are you suggesting censorship ok. I thought the "ubuntu way" was something different (people hugging etc) but I will not join #ubuntu anymore if you request me to do so.
<alesan> surely I won't change my part message. this said, I understand your position, there is nothing personal
<Flannel> alesan: We're not suggesting censorship, we're asking you to follow the rules of the channel, which includes following the ... well, I'll just quote:
<alesan> I wish you a good day.
<Flannel> While we encourage everyone to offer Ubuntu support to other users, the channel operators will try to ensure that the advice given is sound and safe, and they will use their best judgment to ensure that the channel as a whole follows the recommendations of developers, official support staff and ultimately the Ubuntu Technical Board.
<alesan> I was not suggesting newbies to rm -rf /
<alesan> anyway
<mneptok> i recommed AGAINST enabling the root account
<alesan> that's ok
<Flannel> alesan: The "Ubuntu Way" is not to use the root account, to use sudo instead.  That's all we're asking you to honor.  Unless you intend to be around to offer everyone support for using the root account.
<Myrtti> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<alesan> ok I know your point. I will not join #ubuntu or if I do I will disable the part message.
<mneptok> alesan: the most popular desktop Unix-like operating system does not use the root account.
<alesan> noew I really have to go because I have found the info I needed :) on how to enable the remote X
<mneptok> alesan: which means that the vast majority of desktop Unix users do not use root.
<mneptok> alesan: i imagine OSX and Ubuntu combined have a greater number of users than all other Unix-like desktops put together. so root accounts in desktop Unix are not the norm.
<alesan> mneptok, the vast majority of people use windows, so should I use it too? I am not here to debate my position, I have said what I think on my website.
<mneptok> 16:22 < alesan> ubuntu is the only distro that disables the root account I do not think it's the minority
<alesan> guys thank you I understand your point, we have idfferent views here. as I said I promise I won;t use that message in #ubuntu
<mneptok> if you don't want to argue numbers, don't bring it up.
<Flannel> alesan: Sounds good.  Thank you for understanding.
<alesan> mneptok, suse redhat slackware gentoo all have a regular root account. this is what I was saying.
<alesan> bye
<mneptok> uhhh ... he never promised that
<mneptok> 16:25 < alesan> surely I won't change my part message.
<genii> In the same way the bot jumps on launchpad bug numbers or so, maybe it could be made to do the !danger when the not-to-be-said rm command, or !noroot on key "enable root"   or so ...
<genii> Or it could be I've just had caffeine clouded judgement and nt making sense also :)
<Flannel> genii: Easier to just have living people do it
<genii> Flannel: Yeah, probably
<popey> !automatix has a link to mjg59s blog, should !ultimatix also link to http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html  ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popey> seems like a good idea to me, and if I could remember how to tell the bot to do it I would :)
<Flannel> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<Flannel> You mean like that?
<popey> yes, exactly like that :)
<popey> hmm, ubotu5 doesn't have that url
<Flannel> ubotu5 doesn't seem to exist.
 * Flannel wonders whether to forward here or not.
<Seeker`> argh
<Flannel> What?
<Seeker`> mythtv being a pain
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-08
<jussio1> Hello everyone
<jussio1> quick popin, from Liverpool :D
<jussio1> no one around? 
<jussio1> :(
<jussio1> nin then
<jussio1> nini then
 * LjL waves at jussio1
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> yeah yeah yeah
<PriceChild> LjL: cloaks sorted?
<LjL> PriceChild: eh, what cloaks?
<PriceChild> -irc
<PriceChild> i have little backlog
<LjL> and i haven't the slightest idea at all
<PriceChild> nm, will sort it tomorrow
<tritium> Myrtti: Thanks!  Due date is May 9.
<mneptok> my fellow Americans: http://i35.tinypic.com/vh6tc6.jpg
<mneptok> :D
<ubot3> In ubot3, Shreedhar said: What is your email id ?
<jussi01> ikonia: around?
<jussi01> mrgh, Ill message you later.
<jpds> Hey jussi01 
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !rkhunter is Rootkit Hunter scans systems for known and unknown rootkits, backdoors, sniffers and exploits.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !puppycam is <reply> http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.45.swf?cid=317016
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !chkrootkit is The chkrootkit security scanner searches the local system for signs that it is infected with a 'rootkit'. Rootkits are set of programs and hacks designed to take control of a target machine by using known security flaws.
<ubottu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (TheSarge)
<Flannel> Myrtti: no kicks are needed at the moment.  Although TheSarge is rather belligerent.
<Myrtti> I know that without looking
<Flannel> but, not kickable, just hyper-defensive
<Myrtti> and know without looking that TheSarge is the one more against the unofficial netiquette of ot
<Myrtti> I trust magnetron.
<Flannel> I've been following along for a few hours.  Its... an interesting group
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> some people are just really slow huh
<ikonia> jussi01: I am now
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Fun.
<ikonia> doesn't it say he name of the person with the exploit normally ?
<elkbuntu> not sure, dont think so
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: !releases is  Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, emorris said: !download is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<stdin> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<stdin> !download ~= /Hardy/Intrepid/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<emorris> stdin: also, just noticed, that nl. link is wrong, it doesn't work
<stdin> oh, yeah
<stdin> !download ~= /nl\.releases/releases/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<stdin> the main server will do I suppose
<stdin> seems every mirror for the Netherlands fails
<emorris> what's wrong with http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download btw?
<stdin> emorris: ubuntu.com only offers Ubuntu CD's. what if I want Kubuntu or Edubuntu?
<emorris> stdin: ah, ok, got you
<Myrtti> SAY WHAT
<Myrtti> ASUS-tek wants me to add him on my Skype roster?!
<Myrtti> HELL NO
<snuxoll> someone mind muting Paddy_ERIE and grant931 in -offtopic for a few, they're fighting like little children
<snuxoll> ah, nevermind, they finally calmed down -_-
<Myrtti> oh dear god, now I have to explain to him WHY I don't want him to be able to see when I'm online or to have a chance to call me on skype
<Myrtti> dear lorg
<Myrtti> help me
<Myrtti> I don't think he understood me at all
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<MTecknology> Hey - could somebody pop into -offtopic? rafal is going on a troll session.
 * Myrtti checks
<MTecknology> sorry, guess it's over
<MTecknology> oops - just realized I'm idling where I shouldn't be
<LjL> [18:45:20] [Whois] novato001 is a user on channels: ##club-ubuntu-webteam #compiz-fusion #ubuntu #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-es-es
<Myrtti> noticed the same
<tritium> Hi Myrtti.
<Myrtti> hi tritium :-)
<tritium> Thanks for your note yesterday.  :)
<Myrtti> forking version 2.0 -news are always exciting :-)
<tritium> heh, yep.  We're quite excited.
<Myrtti> I congratulated sh/ already too :-)
<tritium> Oh, I hadn't heard about him yet.  That's great!
<Myrtti> http://www.sourcecode.de/content/fork-20
<tritium> :)
<Myrtti> it is a bit cryptic but I know a forking news when I see one ;-)
<tritium> Yeah, it took me a bit to get it.
<ScottK> Please look at X3 trolling in #ubuntu-devel
<LjL> hm, he was looking for developers or something earlier
<LjL> insisted a bit too much to do his "announcement" in #ubuntu even after i told him it was not the appropriate channel
<ScottK> Well it's clearly OT for #ubuntu-devel.
<LjL> ScottK: i'll keep a watch but i don't personally have op privileges in that channel
<nalioth> ScottK: nothing appears to be happening atm there
<ScottK> OK.
<nalioth> but as ljl says, we're watching
<ScottK> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69306/
<ScottK> I gather he's hit other channels too.
<LjL> he's +i i think, can't know which channels he's in
<LjL> [19:54:53] <tv7497> kennnn: thats sad mate  :( i  am a normal user so cant help you so much try #club-ubuntu or wait for some more time so that anyone of wizards among here may help you :)
<LjL> are we even remotely ok with ##club being suggested for support?
<LjL> (that was -ot)
 * ScottK wonders off.
<Gary> LjL: they did mention #ubuntu first.
<LjL> i know, still
<Gary> agreed
<Myrtti> eeeewww
<LjL> Myrtti: meh, women have so little sense of humor
<Myrtti> LjL: he was earlier on -women
<LjL> good thing konversation doesn't close tabs when you leave a channel anymore
<Myrtti> [19:20] ~~~Commie_Cary [n=cary@unaffiliated/commiecary/x-90615] has joined  #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [19:20] < Commie_Cary> WOMEN!
<Myrtti> [19:20] < Commie_Cary> on freenode
<Myrtti> [19:20] < Commie_Cary> :O
<Myrtti> [19:21] ~~~Commie_Cary [n=cary@unaffiliated/commiecary/x-90615] has left  #ubuntu-women ["Leaving"]
<LjL> well must say the nickname never inspired anything very good
<LjL> (and that's not saying anything against commies, just something about someone having that word in their nick)
<Gary> lol @ LjL (in #freenode )
<Myrtti> [21:10] ~~~Commie_Cary [n=cary@unaffiliated/commiecary/x-90615] has joined  #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [21:10] < Commie_Cary> how is there women on freenode!
<Myrtti> [21:12] < Myrtti> And I have to wonder how there are INTELLIGENT MEN on freenode
<Myrtti> [21:12] < Myrtti> no, wait...
<Gary> Myrtti: all the brainy men are gay
 * Gary hides
<Myrtti> Gary: or gentoo users
<Myrtti> either or, it seems
<LjL> no gentoo users are gay?
<Myrtti> I don't know, I don't know that many gentoo users
<Myrtti> might be both though
<LjL> i have some experience with their ops channel
<LjL> i'd say both :P
 * Myrtti rolls eyes
<Myrtti> then again...
<Myrtti> I'm considering LFS.
<Myrtti> what does that tell of me?
<LjL> i don't know, just for some reason when i see the acronym LFS i always associate it with FFS
<LjL> and not in the Fast File System meaning
<LjL> Gary: also the problem with what you said is, if you reverse the statement it's absolutely no longer true
<Gary> oh no, I know a lot of very thick gay males
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Gary> Oh, oops
 * Myrtti lols
<Gary> I did not mean, oh oopsy
<LjL> Gary: oh don't worry, only myrtti with her twisted brain thought about that. really.
<Myrtti> I need a slap on my face
 * Gary slaps Myrtti 
<LjL> Myrtti: i don't even have the trout, i'd need to fire up mirc
<Tm_T> Gary: glad I'm not a man
<Myrtti> @lart Myrtti
<nickrud> dang pidgin messed with my logut
<Myrtti> ewwww
<nickrud> just ran it long enough to be sure I was answering a question about it's config folder. Gunk
<nalioth> pigdin isn't an irc client
<nalioth> pigpen isn't an irc client
<nickrud> neither is irssi, for humans
<robotgeek> it must be okay since i am a robot
<Myrtti> nickrud: chicks dig irssi
<Myrtti> er, wait
<Myrtti> ^H^H
<nickrud> oh, I'm not swinging at that softball
<Myrtti> pidgin does have it's perks.
<Myrtti> I, though, fail to see most of them.
<Myrtti> ewwwww
<Myrtti> I just realised I had used my juice pint for milk before >___<
<nickrud> on a lighter note, anyone seen this before? http://z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/f/f/get_a_brain_morans.jpg
<Tm_T> Myrtti: awww <3
<Myrtti> Tm_T: hm?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: milk and juice
<Myrtti> ewww
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> ewww
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> you're sick.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> thanks, sister
<Myrtti> like, EWWWW
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15322/ this needs more ups
<Myrtti> Tm_T: http://identi.ca/notice/1032338 <-- I know that nick from somewhere, but can't figure out where
<Tm_T> dascreetch or something
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-09
<LjjjL> now that's efficiency, k-lined before i even could join here
<nalioth> klined?
<LjjjL> nalioth: rose28ans, did "hello"s on join... did on my own join at least. might have been k-lined by that friendly robotic staffer, perhaps.
<nalioth> LjjjL: do we know you?
<LjjjL> nalioth: you certainly know me less than i know myself
<LjjjL> so no
 * Myrtti contemplates sleeping
<LjjjL> Myrtti: i'd rather suggest a coffee
<LjjjL> don't we know that "malv" nickname who just joined -ot? i mean in a bad way
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, gunna cloak up or what? :P
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: i'll do it just because you asked in a direct way
<ubottu> In ubottu, linoj said: is there any way to get in if all i know is the root password, or at least how to see what account names are on the box?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell WPPWAH about away
<bazhang> * [KyPoHja] (n=chatzill@12-202-128-42.client.mchsi.com): New Now Know How
<bazhang> spamming via PM
<bazhang> [holymoo] (n=biteme@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net): holy moo this ident OK?
<nalioth> bazhang: actions speak louder than words
<jdong> jdong's 2nd law of IRC: A person whose nick contains 'moo' has a higher risk of being trouble for the ops :)
<bazhang> nalioth, thought he was banned with that; not sure why it was removed
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch holymoo
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net by jussi01 in #kubuntu-kde4 on Aug 21 2008 07:16:44 (ID: 3764)
<bazhang> am wondering that since that channel no longer exists if he will be banned from #kubuntu; seem to recall he idled in here many many times (holymoo)
<jdong> 01:32 -!- OltreIrc`1517 
<jdong>           [n=F_ysCRiP@host202-29-dynamic.1-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has 
<jdong>           joined #ubuntu-devel
<jdong> 01:32 < OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y 
<jdong>                        sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<jdong> 01:32 < OltreIrc`1517> !list
<jdong> is that some kind of bot?
<Flannel> Or an IRC script thing
<jdong> the ASCII art banner thing looked odd enough
<jdong> silly underground digital age culture :)
<nickrud> what's the first law of irc?
<jdong> nickrud: the worst stuff always goes in the wrong channel?
<nickrud> oh, that's a corollary of the first rule of life ;(
<jdong> yeah, and not too distant relative of the first rule of internal memos
<ubottu> army12bc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> holymoo was removed from #ubuntu; now in #kubuntu
<bazhang> holymoo> sezitas: what problem are you having specifically? i've gotten banned by retards in #ubuntu again so can't follow up there if you are checking in both
<bazhang> whoever has rights in #kubuntu should look at courtjesterg
<bazhang> would be nice for a second opinion on this
<bazhang> banning holymoo in #ubuntu means he will continue in #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> bazhang, if he's spreading bullpoo, he can go moo elsewhere.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, thanks; no one with rights in #kubuntu was around--didnt want him to start ranting there about the retards in #ubuntu again
<bazhang> Corwin (n=kvirc@pool-98-119-20-141.lsanca.fios.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu so a ban on that would be what syntax (already left)
<bazhang> holymoo has been banned from #ubuntu ; eyes on him in #kubuntu
<holymoo> *scroll*
<holymoo> lol
<holymoo> bazhang: touchy aren't we?
<bazhang> holymoo, how may we help you
<holymoo> i could go on and on if you like
<holymoo> why the frown little guy?
<holymoo> c'mon share
<holymoo> we all wanna hear it
<holymoo> penis too short?
<holymoo> ego too small?
<bazhang> you were asked to abide by the code of conduct and remain ontopic holymoo 
<holymoo> just retarded?
<bazhang> and you failed to do so.
<holymoo> blah blah blah
<holymoo> i did not
<holymoo> and you know it
<holymoo> but you did catch on to the insult
<holymoo> that was very good
<bazhang> you are now banned in #ubuntu
<holymoo> lol 
<holymoo> REALLY?
<holymoo> congratulations sherlock
<holymoo> so
<holymoo> how much abuse did you suffer as a child?
<holymoo> lets explore
<holymoo> i mean there are quite a few assholes in here
<holymoo> but you are particularly touchy
<holymoo> lets explore that tiny little mind of yours
<bazhang> holymoo, you would be best served to stop now.
<holymoo> how many years of psychoanlysis have you gone through?
<holymoo> or what?
<holymoo> you are going to ban me from here too?
<holymoo> HAHAHA!
<holymoo> I FUCKING DARE YOU.
<holymoo> *cough*
<holymoo> go on i'm waiting.
<holymoo> what?
<holymoo> whats the indecision?
<holymoo> ahhh iseee
<holymoo> the retard understands if he gives me what i want i win
<holymoo> fucking idiot, you lost in the channel
<holymoo> you loose here too.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, PriceChild how much longer are we going to be skirting around him?
<bazhang> wow sorry to be disconnected like that
<bazhang> guessing holymoo did not leave of his own volition
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> he did actually
<elkbuntu> after daring you to ban him, then when you didnt respond, leaving assuming he was in the right.
<bazhang> thanks elkbuntu ; actually was not leaving but disconnected
<elkbuntu> no, s/leaving/he left/
<bazhang> hehe I mean I was disconnected :)
<Flannel> bazhang: Only after complementing you on how not-uptight you were in here.
<bazhang> Flannel, that is hard to believe :)
<bazhang> though now I understand why he was banned in #kubuntu-kde4 for so long
<Flannel> bazhang: Nah, he was *attempting* to say you lose, but instead mentioned how loose you were.
<bazhang> with him and Negroid (spammer), that was some vitriol in a short span of time
<bazhang> Flannel, aha, that is funny
<ikonia> chatcoppa is a troll, 
<bazhang> seems like it
<bazhang> heh
<elkbuntu> that was a rather quick rejoin for an innocent
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'm watching
<Myrtti> moin
<ikonia> hey hey
<El_gato_xD> hi
<El_gato_xD> ikonia, please
<elkbuntu> El_gato_xD, we cannot help with #ubuntu-es issues.
<El_gato_xD> can you permite me in ubuntu
<El_gato_xD> #ubuntu
<El_gato_xD> no #ubuntu-es
<El_gato_xD> ikonia: sorry for the other day
<ikonia> ??
<El_gato_xD> Virus
<ikonia> I don't know you
<El_gato_xD> I am virus
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> you
<El_gato_xD> ye
<ikonia> you will not be unbanned
<El_gato_xD> sorry
<El_gato_xD> please
<ikonia> you said sorry last time and kept going
<ikonia> you where given multiple chances and you kept going
<ikonia> you will not be unbanned at this time
<El_gato_xD> but becose I was testing a channel
<El_gato_xD> but now I pass
<Myrtti> says who?
<El_gato_xD> sorry for my english
<ikonia> I asked you to "stop testing"
<El_gato_xD> now I never testing
<ikonia> El_gato_xD: you should have stopped when asked, 
<ikonia> and you where rude and offensive
<El_gato_xD> ikonia: ok, permite me, and if I said the minimal stupid, you ban me for a life
<ikonia> no
<El_gato_xD> please
<Myrtti> are we going somewhere with this discussion?
<ikonia> Myrtti: for me no 
<Myrtti> I thought so too
<El_gato_xD> ikonia: you are not bad person
<Myrtti> El_gato_xD: is there anything else? your question has been answered for now. ikonia, what you recon, when is a proper time for this case to be reopened?
<ikonia> Myrtti: no
<ikonia> Myrtti: I would say at least a month
<El_gato_xD> ikonia: a month banned?
<Flannel> El_gato_xD: At least
<Myrtti> sorry
<bazhang> at least
<Myrtti> was there something else?
<Myrtti> and no, whining, begging and threatening will not make this discussion go any further
<Myrtti> nor bargainmaking
<El_gato_xD> for december?
<El_gato_xD> or for 2009?
<elkbuntu> are you trying to upgrade it to a year ban?
<Myrtti> atleast until December 9th, 2009
<Myrtti> if I understood correctly
<El_gato_xD> ok
<El_gato_xD> I go to install tor
<El_gato_xD> other ip
<Myrtti> right
<ikonia> ok bye
<El_gato_xD> bye
<elkbuntu> and i go to inform freenode that you're going to ban-evade. oh right, christel and other staffers are already here.
<bazhang> tor?
<El_gato_xD> hhahahHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!
<bazhang> as in ban-evading?
<ikonia> he's never getting back in 
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> just for the record
<elkbuntu> nalioth, please shut down tor. please?
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> he was inviting people to a channel called #virus then he had a bot waiting in #virus to spam/flood/attack them as they entered
<elkbuntu> oh yuck
<bazhang> nice.
<Myrtti> isn't tor already banned in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, yes.
<bazhang> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> lovely
<elkbuntu> not from here though.
<Myrtti> not from -ot either
<ikonia> he was reported to freenode (nal) about the bot thing
<elkbuntu> tomaw, still awake?
<tomaw> It's 10:23 AM, so yes.
<tomaw> I'll keep an eye on -es for as long as I am around
<elkbuntu> can you just scan over the above exchange, it's about our spanish friend from #freenode -- he possibly was not so innocent
<tomaw> aye
<elkbuntu> can you like ban tor forever, kthxbai :P
<Myrtti> there's some odd bans on -ot
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<bazhang> * zer0o (n=wtf@85-18-66-16.ip.fastwebnet.it) has joined #kubuntu  this ident OK?
<ikonia> could be his name
<ikonia> "walter thomas froo"
<bazhang> haha
<elkbuntu> wtf as a string is only relevent when someone knows what it stands for. i dont have any issue with it, generally.
<elkbuntu> but, i know Myrtti hates it.
<Myrtti> no, I have huge issues with rtfm and jfgi
<Myrtti> wtf has to have a context to be understood
<Myrtti> in an ident it doesn't have context
<elkbuntu> precisely.
<Myrtti> (and if you people knew how much I really curse in real life, you'd be shocked)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i wouldnt be. anyone who has met me knows i have a sailor's vocab.
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> cursing in IRC on the other hand grinds my teeth
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> I don't know when this change was introduced to my brain
<elkbuntu> i cannot stand cursing in text either, hon.
<bazhang> I get my cursing done in Taipei traffic
<bazhang> all the taxi drivers...
<Myrtti> I should reinstall my systems and I really CBA...
<Tm_T> CBA ?
<Myrtti> can't/couldn't be arsed
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> why reinstall?
<Myrtti> I've got a fresh new hard drive for my laptop (one reinstall), LaTeX on my home server is borked beyond repair (reinstall) and I'm fairly sure my desktop wouldn't update painlessly
<Tm_T> ah
<Myrtti> and
<Myrtti> I want to start using apt-p2p
<Myrtti> the article in dpotd was nice
<Myrtti> bah, need to reboot
<jussi01> Morning Alll!
<bazhang> Hi!!!11
<jussi01> @now london
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/London: November 09 2008, 10:49:20 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 1 day
<Myrtti> OH SHUT UP
 * jussi01 is now in Manchester
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<jussi01> ':D
<elkbuntu> so when are you coming to sydney :P
<elkbuntu> i'm going to need to know with enough time to organise around work
<Tm_T> Scorpions - Coming Home
<jussi01> elkbuntu: not certain yet - Ill arrive in melbourne on thursday
<Myrtti> BASTARDS
<Myrtti> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=247
<elkbuntu> ?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2960456269/
<Myrtti> BASTARDS
<elkbuntu> hahaha
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> you know what's the best part
<elkbuntu> no?
<Myrtti> They didn't have wifi in Lugradio Live, so I didn't use my laptop, so I didn't need to recharge it, so I didn't need that adapter.
<Myrtti> BASTARDS
<elkbuntu> heh
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti again.
 * Myrtti grumbles loudly
<Tm_T> *sigh*
<Tm_T> jussi01: like to make one favour for me?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: skirting around who? holymoo?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, yeah.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I've never heard of him in my life :/
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: does he use another nick?
<Myrtti> I've kicked him from here gazillion times
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, the guy who loved having 'fuckyou' as the ident. aka holycow, aka lots of other stuff.
<PriceChild> ahh holycow
<elkbuntu> yes.
<elkbuntu> the serial pest who does nothing but bait ops wherever he goes.
<PriceChild> has he been an issue in other channels?
<Tm_T> indeed he has
<Tm_T> whops, I had short fuse in #k
<PriceChild> Tm_T: which?
<elkbuntu> although, #kubuntu* is counted as 'ubuntu namespace', unfortunately
<Tm_T> 1402.47 -!- shreedhar [n=shreedha@59.183.115.53] has left #kubuntu [requested by Tm_T: "no, that is NOT fun"]
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, that nick is familiar for the wrong reasons.
<Tm_T> indeed, I believe so
<Tm_T> like to have his latest comments?
<elkbuntu> sure
<Tm_T> 1319.57 -!- shreedhar [n=shreedha@59.183.115.53] has joined #kubuntu
<Tm_T> 1319.58 -!- shreedhar is "Shreedhar Manek"
<Tm_T> 1336.50 < shreedhar> Wanna **** with me
<Tm_T> 1337.32 < shreedhar> What
<Tm_T> 1339.04 < shreedhar> Wanna **** with me
<Tm_T> 1343.51 < shreedhar> **** Off
<Tm_T> 1345.19 < shreedhar> See your girlfriend nude
<Tm_T> 1400.41 < shreedhar> By F***ing your sister
<Tm_T> 1400.53  * Dr_Willis wonders when the ops will Kick shreedhar
<Tm_T> 1401.51 < shreedhar> When Dr. Willis F***s his mother
<elkbuntu> riiiight. usual level of intelligence then, i see.
<Tm_T> indeed
<elkbuntu> there is no fuse short enough for that crap, imho.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I agree, but I did remove him before I realised this magnitude
<ikonia> Tm_T: know user
<ikonia> Tm_T: check fcuk in BT
<ikonia> @ntlogin fcuk
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @bansearch fcuk
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183.113.110 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 06 2008 11:57:32 (ID: 6504)
<ikonia> same guy
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> i've added a feature to the italian floodbots on request
<LjL> see if you want it on ours too
<LjL> when someone joins with a "Guest" nickname or changes nick to "Guest"something, the bot privmsgs them and asks to please change nickname, explaining that the nickname they've choosen was taken and they can use "/nick blah" to change it
<ikonia> interesting idea
<LjL> when they do change it, it says "ok, now you're advised to register your chosen nick on freenode, here are the instructions -"
<ikonia> LjL: spanish translation please
<ikonia> Los gatos no hablan, y menos cuando no estan en casa.
<LjL> ikonia: cats don't speak, even less so when they aren't home
<LjL> whatever that's supposed to mean
<ikonia> how odd
<ikonia> eyes on ubuntu - a user (the one who just sent me that in pm) is claiming he's ban evading using tor in #ubuntu
<ikonia> as tor is banned I doubt it, but eyeballs open
<LjL> if it's a proverb i can't understand what it's trying to say
<ikonia> I have no idea
<LjL> ikonia: join -proxy-users then
<ikonia> he's not in there
<ikonia> he claims he's already in #ubuntu (he's not)
<LjL> ikonia: he might be. not *all* tor exit nodes are detected by freenode.
<ikonia> I don't think he is
<ikonia> he doesn't know anything thats been said in there
<ikonia> Hmmm he's using the nick spider48014 and El_gato_xD
<ikonia> just a heads up
<ikonia> sparrow-jack1 in #ubuntu ?
 * LjL points and laughs at ikonia
<bazhang> why is mahen2 not kicked from -ot
<bazhang> ah he is gone now
<Myrtti> stupid Elisa
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> after all those repeats he just quits
<Myrtti> http://dy.fi/dbz
<Myrtti> damnit
<bazhang> whoa 520,000 users?
<PriceChild> bazhang: where?/
<bazhang> what is the population of Finland?
<bazhang> PriceChild, Elisa isp in .fi
<Myrtti> bazhang: a little over 5 500 000
<Myrtti> atleast my mobile works
<bazhang> that is like 10%?
 * Myrtti grumbles and nods
<bazhang> holy cow
<Myrtti> note: that's how many clients were disconnected
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> so many more actual users
<Myrtti> latest statistics tell 83% of the population uses Internet
<Myrtti> 75% uses at home
<Myrtti> that's 3.2 million
<Myrtti> I'm so annoyed
<Myrtti> Elisa is most probably the largest ISP here
<bazhang> unbelievable
<Myrtti> one server goes down, the whole country gets disconnected.
<Myrtti> wonderful
<Myrtti> I see now why the state bought Elisa shares from the Icelandic company before it went belly under
<bazhang> ouch
<Myrtti> well, anyway
<Myrtti> the reason was national service securing
<ikonia> LjL: what have I done to warrent a laughing at
<nalioth> what's the command to build a deb from a .dsc file and source.gz ?
<ikonia> nalioth: isn't there a script for it
<nalioth> ikonia: it's dpkg-[something] file.dsc
<nalioth> or i'm totally off course
<jdong> nalioth: pbuilder build file.dsc
<jdong> nalioth: or extract it with dpkg-source -x file.dsc
<jdong> nalioth: cd into the directory and run "debuild" or "dpkg-buildpackage" with no arguments
<jdong> you're probably thinking of the latter command
<nalioth> grazi
<jdong> sure thing :)
<nalioth> jdong: after running dpkg-build* where would the deb be?
<jdong> nalioth: in the parent directory with the .dsc file
<nalioth> thanks again
 * nalioth grumbles about packages and dependencies
<nalioth> trying to get apt-p2p on my system
<nalioth> (and no, i don't want to upgrade to intrepid for it)
<Tm_T> err, what is this...
<Tm_T> 2037.14 < boogaa:#ubuntu> then when resterated linux will be booted and instaleld
<Tm_T> 2037.14 -!- Tm_T [i=tm_travo@ubuntu/member/kde.developer/jkekkonen] has left #ubuntu ["For Queen and Country!"]
<Tm_T> bug in irssi ?
<PriceChild> Tm_T: i don't get it?
<Tm_T> when I parted from #ubuntu, I got those lines to my server window
<Tm_T> only later one should have been there
<PriceChild> closing the window before parting the channel, just a timing issue?
<Tm_T> perhaps
<Tm_T> never occured before though
<Flannel> ikonia: 1550, actually.
<ikonia> noted
<Flannel> Not that it matters, of course.
<ikonia> got to get my facts right
<LjL> ikonia: you were warned by floodbot
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> worth mocking
<jrib> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jrib> anyone see the alternate cd on the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download page?
<Flannel> jrib: yeah, checkbox...
<Flannel> er...
<Flannel> where'd it go
<Flannel> jrib: I guess you have the link on the right side
<Flannel> There *used* to be an actual link
<Flannel> er, checkbox
<jrib> ah yes
<Flannel> like a week ago
<jrib> I was looking for the checkbox too
<mneptok> jrib: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<jrib> !alternate =~ s/8.04.1/8.10/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<Flannel> there was a checkbox, and I wsa pleasantly surprised, since it all worked without javascript
<jrib> !alternate =~ s/8.04.1/8.10/
<Flannel> jrib: I always just go straight to the mirrors (releases.ubuntu.com)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> ikonia: stop replying to him please
<ikonia> I'm "trying" to be official so he knows where he stands, I'm not communicating in pm with him
<Curtis> ikonia why did you kick me out?
<ikonia> Curtis: because you are persistantly offtopic
<ikonia> how is hacking ps2 and illegal games anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> as well you know
<Curtis> i was asked to not speak about it then later when i am not talking in #ubuntu you kicked me out
<ikonia> yes because you have had MANY warnings
<ikonia> you know the rules
<ikonia> yet you flaunt them
<ikonia> enough
<Curtis> oh shut up seriously you are not my father
<ikonia> and now the disscussion end
<Curtis> ikonia, do you plan on having kids?
<LjL> that's not relevant to this discussion.
<LjL> also, if you wanted ikonia to shut up about the reasons he kicked you, then you shouldn't have asked in the first place.
<LjL> please tone down immediately.
<Curtis> i just want to know if he is going to ever want kids that all
<ikonia> Curtis: is there anything more related to the ban I can help you with or explain for you
<Curtis> yes there is
<Curtis> brb
<ikonia> LjL: danke
<Myrtti> what on earth is that about
<Myrtti> that's like... absurd
<ikonia> he's a know troll
<ikonia> Myrtti: what's absurd ?
<LjL> ikonia: i have this vague suspicion the "yes there is" would refer to his ability to evade the ban, so let's see how long it takes before he's in ##unavailable
<Myrtti> [23:00] < Curtis> i just want to know if he is going to ever want kids that all
<Myrtti> ^ HUH
<ikonia> LjL: I disagree, based on past ubunt behaviour - it's normally time to do log faking
<ikonia> hence why I refuse to talk to him in a pm 
<LjL> Myrtti: probably related to <Curtis> oh shut up seriously you are not my father
<ikonia> he's probably busy typing
<Myrtti> LjL: well, yes, but still doesn't make sense
<ikonia> although if you check Ban tracker you'll find he does have other IPS for when he's ban evading
<LjL> Myrtti: of course it doesn't make sense, what were you expecting
<ikonia> LjL: you are quick ! I'll give you that
<ikonia> just refreshed BT 
<Myrtti> LjL: considering my current mood, I'd expect the universe to make more sense... no wait, that's just wrong, I mean.
<Myrtti> nevermind
<LjL> Myrtti: ok
<ikonia> Myrtti: cheer up
<Myrtti> just realised I am feeling so absurdely out of my mind that I'm not really surprised
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Curtis
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ikonia: oh, I am, very much so cheered up
<ikonia> ahhh the windows staff have arrived
<ikonia> hello HentaiXP 
<HentaiXP> yo
<Myrtti> "I'm having a bad feeling about this"
<Myrtti> said Leia
<ikonia> Myrtti: I thought that was han
<ikonia> HentaiXP: what's up
<Myrtti> was it?
<Myrtti> oh, it's been years.
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes
<HentaiXP> hmm he didn't come?
<LjL> HentaiXP: and went away already
<Myrtti> the special edition is so horrible to watch I've not refreshed my memory in years
<HentaiXP> ok
<LjL> (no, he actually went away on his own feet, for now)
<LjL> said "brb" though
<HentaiXP> ikonia: came to see if curits was here
<ikonia> well, been and gone
<jussi01> Hello all!
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> jussi01: all set !
<jussi01> heya ikonia
<ikonia> hey
<jussi01> ikonia: Im still looking at options - I may drive down, depends how nice my boss is. 
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> just let me know
<HentaiXP> I'll take my leave back to windows
<ikonia> HentaiXP: laters
<jussi01> sure, Ill give you a call sometime tomorrow afternoon. 
<ikonia> jussi01: do you have any special food/drink requirments ?
<jussi01> ikonia: err... no. Im not alergic or vegetarian or anything :D
<ikonia> just checking
<jussi01> @bansearch freqk
<ubottu> Match: *!*@modemcable021.130-37-24.mc.videotron.ca!#ubuntu-ops by jrib in #ubuntu on Oct 01 2008 13:38:00 (ID: 5060)
<jrib> !register > Spirits-Sight
<Flannel> Do we have a stance on ubuntu tweak specifically?
<jussi01> Flannel: what?
<Flannel> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Flannel> Has anyone taken a look at it?
 * jrib looks
<LjL> Flannel: vaguely looks like it could even be something useful
<LjL> whether or not we should yell against it would mostly depend how badly it does stuff
<LjL> i'll give it an install
<jrib> at first glance, just looks like a frontend to apt and gconf
<Flannel> LjL: but also until we have a chance to evaluate, we shouln't condone it
<jrib> downloads gedit tar.gz for some reason :/
<Flannel> Parts of the code seem oddly familiar (automatix), but... that doesn't mean too much
<LjL> Flannel: you mean that you've looked at the code and there's actually snippets from automatix?
<LjL> Flannel: at any rate, there's definitely no valid reason to recommend installing it just in order to get virtualbox installed. that's pure nonsense.
<LjL> jrib: what?
<Flannel> LjL: Well, I have no idea if theyre word for word, I could do a diff... but they are familiar to me, and the only other python code Ive looked at is (auto|ulta)matix and supybot.  And supybot doesn't deal with packages ;)
<jrib> LjL: there's a file that downloads a tar.gz of gedit if it's run directly.  It's probably left in there from debugging
<jrib> ThirdSoft.py has about a dozen repos in there
<ikonia> Flannel: I advise against it personally
<Flannel> Yeah, I've definately seen this before (or at least, nontrivial parts of it)
 * Flannel fires up diff
<LjL> jrib: well they look mostly like ad-hoc repos for single applications each
<ikonia> earliy versions caused real issues
<LjL> still, i'd say it's almost completely redundant
<ikonia> they seem to be better now, but I don't like the concept
<LjL> it duplicates some GNOME options, add a couple (not even very many) switches for stuff available from gconf, acts as an APT front-end, and lets you enable that dozen 3rd party repos
<LjL> doesn't thrill me
<LjL> the cache cleaner is mildly interesting
<LjL> at least they warn "it's a possible security risk" and to "be careful" when enabling third party repos
<Myrtti> there.
<Myrtti> new fresh xubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> methinks we'll get the third attempt shortly
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> indeed, indeed
<LjL> !staff | exploits ongoing in #ubuntu and #gentoo
<ubottu> exploits ongoing in #ubuntu and #gentoo: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> take bets that [00:04:52] [Whois] Ljungmann is n=m8@millenniumfalcon.bergsoe.dtu.dk (m8) is next?
<tomaw> looks unlikely
<nalioth> gah, i hate weekends
<tomaw> I like weekends
<nalioth> gah, i hate weekends ( too many kiddiez with free time and not allowed outside )
<Flannel> nalioth: Why aren't they allowed outside?
<LjL> hi quassel251, can we help?
<Myrtti> looks like it's genii
<Myrtti> or stdin
<stdin> I don't use quassel
<Flannel> Myrtti: Is there any way to get Xubuntu to not have crazy huge font sizes?
 * Flannel tried Xubuntu, felt claustrophobic.
<Myrtti> Flannel: crazy huge in where?
<LjL> Myrtti: neither of whom are finnish to my knowledge :P
<Myrtti> LjL: but that is jussi's server if I'm not totally mistaken
<Myrtti> or something very very nearby
<Flannel> Myrtti: Um, fonts... text editor maybe?  I don't remember.  It was just... arbitrarily large font sizes for some things.  Felt like I was using 800x600 when I had a resolution of 1280x1024
<nalioth> Flannel: don't get me started
<Flannel> nalioth: Perhaps we ought to start a "Go outside and terrorize your neighborhood instead" campaign
<LjL> Myrtti: you're right
<Myrtti> Flannel: atleast in xfce4-terminal the font is ridiculously huge, you're right on that
<Flannel> Myrtti: Mightve been mousepad too
<Flannel> but, I dont really remember.  It made my skin crawl so I stopped trying out Xubuntu
<Myrtti> so it seems
<Myrtti> sure there is a way to make the fonts smaller.
<LjL> nalioth: are you aware that ubot3 joined #ubuntu-offtopic (at least) ten minutes ago?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-02
 * elky notes -irc
<ubottu> twb called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> EbolaVirus called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> EbolaVirus called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> EbolaVirus called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<malt> am I forgivven for the past?
<malt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000175.html
<malt> back in 2007
<malt> just thought I stop by and say sup
<ubottu> EbolaVirus called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> EbolaVirus called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<malt> can my nick please be unbanned malt
<malt> it is nick ban, cause of the proxy's in the past
<malt> you can read all this info and find out why
<malt> in 2007
<malt> back in 2007 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000175.html
<malt> and I was unbanned by Hobbze
<malt> and I don't see him here now
<malt> back in 2006-2007
<ubottu> Macrophage called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Macrophage called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (adriano_ferraz)
<elky> malt, let me talk it over with the others. we're all in different timezones so this may take a day or so. after this long, one more day won't really make any difference.
<elky> there's no need for you wait/spectate here, please come back in 24hrs.
<Amaranth> man that email brings up bad memories
<vorian> that was before I was born!
<Jordan_U> It's possible that HURD in #ubuntu purposely made two user's machines unbootable
<Jordan_U> He told them to run: echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic && echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.28-16-generic in a root shell
<Jordan_U> I can almost see how someone who was really confused might think that would add those as kernel parameters rather than overwriting the users kernel images but it's likely it was malicious
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: considering that isn't actually a valid parameter I'd say it's likely
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: and he specifically told them to wipe out both kernels
<Amaranth> although we have the failsafe stuff now vmlinuz.old or so so after failing to boot it would use those next time
<wgrant> Not automatically.
<Jordan_U> Though we could do it automatically with grub2 and recordfail
<Amaranth> forwarded him here to explain himself
<Amaranth> Jordan_U, wgrant: I thought we already did grub2 and recordfail to use these
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, Right now recordfail just keeps the menu from being hidden / timing out
<rob86> hello ive been banned, i dont know why
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: rob86 = selinux = hurd
<rob86> agreed
<Amaranth> rob86: You've been giving people seemingly obviously incorrect instructions that kill their systems
<rob86> theyve been saying that i do this with pms
<rob86> and if you check the logs ive been helpful throught the channel
<rob86> so i guess the fastest way would be to ask freenode for logs
<Amaranth> rob86: I've been looking at the logs I have, I have to admit nothing jumps out at me other than the accusations
<Amaranth> but my logs don't go very far back either
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu (LoCoBoi187)
<rob86> well, freenode _i think_ can provide logs for pms... im not sure though... otherwise i dont know what to tell you other than i didnt pm these people
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rob86> and theyre saying weird stuff like echo > (pipe) vmlinuz
<Amaranth> rob86: They don't seem to be saying they did it in a PM
<rob86> they pmed me
<Amaranth> but I find it hard to believe two different people would have something against you and plan together to get you in trouble
<rob86> at least one did, the one with the name starting with a k
<rob86> maybe their ips match?
<Jordan_U> I don't see anything in the logs for #ubuntu
<Amaranth> if the ban tracker would ever load...
<Jordan_U> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/01/%23ubuntu.txt and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/02/%23ubuntu.txt
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> rob86: why do you keep changing nicks?
<Amaranth> rob86: and why did you start telling people to get hurd support elsewhere when they started talking about you when you knew that was a nick you used
<rob86> because they had pm me before hand
<rob86> pardon
<rob86> k person did
<rob86> are something did not
<rob86> i wasnt taking it seriuosly... until the whole channel started believing them
<rob86> i keep changing nicks because i dont like giving away my privacy, same reason my proxy resolves to venezuela
<rob86> 2 days ago i was banned
<Amaranth> I'm going back a couple days in the logs checking all the nicks I've seen you as
<rob86> as derek_smart
<rob86> i was trolling
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<rob86> mayhaps they got upset
<rob86> but since ive been unbanned
<rob86> i havent trolled
<Amaranth> Ok, that's reason enough for me to believe them...
<rob86> be that as it may...
<Amaranth> At this point I have no way of knowing if you told them to do this or not considering you may have been using several different nicks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Amaranth> And you've admitted you're using proxies
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rob86> sigh
<rob86> proxies doesnt warrant a ban but youre the admin
<rob86> at this point im really not looking good
<rob86> so yea
<Amaranth> We've had issues with you in the past and we've got two people saying the same thing, you have to know how this looks
<rob86> yes but i also (for what its worth) been contributing to the channel today
<rob86> i realize you dont want to read it, i wouldnt either
<Amaranth> I've just read it
<Amaranth> yesterday you apparently said about 4 lines
<rob86> today ive been in the channel for like the past 2 hours or so
<Amaranth> today perhaps the log bot just hasn't updated to the part where you are helping or you were using yet another nick
<Amaranth>  <hurd> OzFalcon: ubuntu is not pitched towards users with older hardware
<Amaranth> You have been saying things that aren't true though
<rob86> ive been using sls_pwnes sls_or_bust selinux, among others
<mneptok> rob86: i see you in my logs as derek_smart both compliaing about people udersizing swap and making too much swap. within hours. and it all looks trollish and deliberately designed to cause dissention.
<Amaranth> btw the two people complaining are not the same unless they are using proxies and know two languages
<rob86> mneptok: i already had that convo with another op, he or she decided that it was disruptive, but my sources confirm that swap needs to be big enough for proper hibernation
<Amaranth> rob86: That was me, btw
<rob86> Amaranth: that 'older hw' quote is taken out of context, he was trying to set it up in an ancient computer that truly had no business running gnome and the like
<mneptok> rob86: so then why was your last discussion about swap size along the lines of "Ubuntu is not Windows, stop telling people to waste disk space. it's against the CoC." ?
<rob86> mneptok: that was genuine trolling, i was contradicting myself to cause uproar
<rob86> mneptok: i realized that it didnt matter if what i said helped or not because of their previous ideas about swap and how it works
<mneptok> rob86: and that's a pretty good reason to be banned.
<rob86> mneptok: never the less ive ammended myself since then
<mneptok> this was 2 days ago.
<rob86> mneptok: true, but i thought that thats a separate incident. i guess one problem is enough to make me look suspicious
<Amaranth> fool me once...
<rob86> mneptok: well im not presenting this as if ive completely rediscovered myself, its more like im taking it seriously now
<mneptok> you admit to trolling. you admit to deliberately trying to cause dissention. now 2 people are claiming you're giving them bad advice.
<rob86> mneptok: yes, i admit to trolling. i wont admit to something i didnt do
<mneptok> you haven't set yourself up to be seen as the innocent party here.
<rob86> mneptok: agreed, all i can say is what i did and why, im not trying to make anyone feel sorry or anything
<rob86> mneptok: the fact is that i didnt pm them with echo this and that
<rob86> and if you
<rob86> see what the k person was saying
<rob86> she or he knew the syntax
<rob86> >> appends > substitutes
<rob86> they were discussing in the channel "maybe he meant to help you by appending it?"
<rob86> and she responded, no, he gave only one '>'
<rob86> seems to me that a person that knows the syntax wouldnt do it
<rob86> so thats not consistent with what shes saying
<Amaranth> maybe they're both you trying to stir things up again
<mneptok> knwoing some syntax but being willing to believe someone else knows it better, and hence following their advice, is not outside the realm of possibility. and given past behavior, i personally am more likely to err on the side of caution as far as your behavior is concerned.
<Amaranth> that's the only conspiracy theory that sounds believable to me
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Amaranth> perhaps they know > vs >> but didn't know what vmlinuz was
<rob86> i think that the fairest thing would be to go by hard facts and the only thing closer to that is the log, but thats just my opinion
<rob86> Amaranth: considering that bash syntax is comparably obscure, i highly doubt it
<Amaranth> The log is two (as far as I can tell) completely different people saying you gave them a command that screwed up their computer
<rob86> mneptok: thats a reasonable response and i have nothing to say to that, tbh, im aware i dont look good
<rob86> mneptok: but theres not log backing up their claims
<rob86> Amaranth: sure but those are claims
<Amaranth> rob86: I knew > vs >> for years before I knew exactly what vmlinuz was
<rob86> Amaranth: corner case :)
<Amaranth> rob86: Your word against theirs, basically
<Amaranth> Their word is more believable because there are two of them and you've got a history
<rob86> true.
<Amaranth> I think I'm going to have to discuss this with other ops
<Amaranth> I think the ban should stay but perhaps they can convince me otherwise as I'm not really sure what to do
<mneptok> rob86: karma is a bitch.
<rob86> yep sure is :)
<jussi01> rob86: Im going to ask you to come back in 24H or so, we can think about this and make a decision, ok?
<rob86> alright
<jussi01> Jordan_U: anything else you need?
<Jordan_U> jussi01, On a totally unrelated note it would be nice if someone could add the !grub15 factoid I suggested
<jussi01> LjL-Temp: youve been around for a few days, was there something you were after or just forgot you were here?
<jussi01> Jordan_U: I saw that yesterday, not particularly enthralled by adding a factoid for that specific problem. feel free to convince me otherwise tho
<jussi01> crap
<jussi01> fdoving: could you identify please?
<jussi01> wgrant: youll have to wait a sec. something not right here :/
<mneptok> wgrant: 'sup?
<jussi01> mneptok: I invited him here. all good ;)
 * wgrant is currently a little busy panicng about an LP branch that needs to make the release, anyway.
<mneptok> wgrant: leave now, before jussi01_ has time to put on his mankini and ask if you have airfare money for a visit.
<wgrant> mneptok: I've already met him once!
 * mneptok fell for that. twice.
<wgrant> He must have been playing nice then to trick me into seeing him again :(
<wgrant> jussi01_, your plan is foiled.
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> Lads and ladies, please welcome wgrant as the newest #ubuntu op. He gives much needed coverage in the australian timezone :)
<jussi01> wgrant: please /cycle
<wgrant> Hm. Not working?
<wgrant> jussi01_: Who else is there in apac TZs?
<elky> me.
<elky> oh, and bazhang
<wgrant> Ah, right. I remember when bazhang started.
<jussi01> wgrant: fixed.
<wgrant> Forgot he was over this way, though.
<wgrant> jussi01_: Thanks.
<wgrant> Er, other one.
<elky> hobbsee got sick of being harassed by trolls and so forth.
<wgrant> I'm not surprised.
<vox> need to remove bans from ubuntu
<vox> bunch of bots that've been dcc-ing #freenode are about to start in there by the looks
<wgrant> Uhoh.
<vox> looks like they've been klined
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (bot444)
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (bot444)
 * wgrant needs to get aliases set up; sorry.
<jussi01> wgrant: irssi?
<wgrant> jussi01: Indeed.
<jussi01> wgrant: if so, grab the autobleh script.
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (bot444)
<wgrant> jussi01: That looks awesome. Thanks.
<jussi01> !ops | ubuntu banlist is full AGAIN!!!
<ubottu> ubuntu banlist is full AGAIN!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ubuntu banlist is full AGAIN!!!)
<jussi01> Check them now. please.
<Amaranth> oh, that's why
<jussi01> and someone please checkout the FB bans.
<Amaranth> I've only got one ban I know of and it needs to stay
<DBO> that bots mask does not seem to be changing
<DBO> why is the ban failing?
<jussi01> DBO: banlist is full.
<DBO> go us...
<jussi01> DBO: is there a reaon you dont reside in here?
<jussi01> reason
<DBO> long story short, I work on GNOME Do, Docky, sekrit Canonical thingies, and school :P
<DBO> I offered to turn in my op powers a long time ago, but they said I should keep them just to be handy when nobody else is around
<jussi01> oh. right.
<DBO> so uh, about that ban list being full, sounds like a problem that really should be dealt with
<jussi01> DBO: Im attempting to deal with it. could ou please check all your bans?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> I've probably accumulated a few by now
<wgrant> jussi01: The repo for that script seems to not be particularly working.
<jussi01> DBO: anything dynamic shouldnt have a long life.
<jussi01> wgrant: I have a copy here, can mail it soon if you want.
<DBO> yeah I know the rules
<wgrant> jussi01: Thanks, when you have time.
<jussi01> wgrant: just pm your address
<DBO> I was here when Seveas was in charge!
<DBO> :P
<jussi01> Lads and ladies, I want to see those bans being cleaned. please make sure they get done!
<jussi01> wgrant: sent
<DBO> who is in charge these days anywho?
<wgrant> jussi01: Thanks.
<jussi01> DBO: the IRC Council. elections are just about to be held, so at the moment its just Pici and myself. We should have 3 more people in the near future.
<DBO> ah fun
<DBO> the Council of IRC Knights
<wgrant> Odd. I've met both the IRC Council members, and almost nobody else.
<DBO> they wear fancy cloak :D
<elky> DBO, actually no fancy cloak. if we did, then the trolls would want their own too. @ubuntu/troll/fujisan for example
 * wgrant always jumps at that name.
<elky> examples should make a point :P
<DBO> elky, I was thinking more along the lines of Jedi cloak...
<DBO> its a Council... Jedi... I watch too much star wars...
<jussi01> Remember, you can search on the bantracker for yourself in the following way: oper:jussi01
<wgrant> How does this legendary bantracker thing work?
<jussi01> wgrant: it works off the irc team, so you wont have access yet.
<jussi01> itll be opened for all soon enough.
<jussi01> just it dies with just the irc team using it now, so we are rewriting it.
<jussi01> oh yeah, wgrant, feel like some more fun? we always need more people to help out with bot/bt devel.... join us in #ubuntu-bots-devel if you care to :D
<wgrant> jussi01: Ah, I see.
<wgrant> jussi01: I've been meaning to fix ubottu's Launchpad plugin for months (it makes us in the LP dev world very sad)
 * jussi01 waits for wgrant to join the channel... :D
<wgrant> (the bugs text interface is pretty inefficient, and keeps timing out. the API is much better)
<jussi01> wgrant: is there a bug report for this?
<wgrant> jussi01: I don't quite know.
<MenZa> Speaking of, jussi01 - when are nominations going to be public?
<jussi01> when the CC gets my mail and releases the nominations.
 * jussi01 is planning to sent it today. 
<MenZa> Excellent.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307326/
<ubottu> SilentDis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> samuels, why are you harrassing females in #ubuntu?
<samuels> hi, what was the kick msg? it didn't show up on my screen
<samuels> elky: danielle is a friend of mine in real life, i didn't know she'd take it that way. we're at college together
<elky> samuels, #ubuntu is a public place. Like a public library, if you would. Would you say that to her there?
<samuels> depends what she was wearing
<elky> samuels, it doesn't matter what she is wearing. it does not give you the right to be crude like that
<samuels> it wasn't crude, it was lyrics from a song by salt n' peppa
<samuels> it's called 'shoop shoop'
<samuels> ;)
<elky> i dont care who may have spoken the words previous.
<samuels> although i admit the music video is a bit crude ha ha!
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> samuels, read that link please.
<samuels> ok i read it
<samuels> do you mean read the link or the page that comes up after i click it? ;)
<elky> up to you, but until you can demonstrate that you understand and accept the contents of the page, then you're not getting back in to #ubuntu.
<samuels> ok
<samuels> in the meantime i think i'll have a beer
<samuels> this is a nice chan in itself
<samuels> what do you drink? would you like one?
<elky> this is not somewhere to hang out.
<topyli> samuels, fyi, this really isn't a social channel
<samuels> topyli: i feel like you and elky are my friends and i want to spend time with both of you here and talk about things that touch me
<elky> well if you're not going to take the chance i'm giving you to redeem yourself, i'll change the ban to an actual ban, rather than a forwarding one.
<samuels> but if you do that can i still come to this chan?
<samuels> i prefer this chan anyway
<elky> no.
<samuels> ok well
<samuels> ill just be quiet then so i can stay here
<samuels> i want to get to know of the ppl here though
<samuels> hey vox what's up
<samuels> welcome ryanakca
<jussi01> samuels: this isnt a place to idle, please see our channel topic
<samuels> jussi01: where are you from? new zealand guy here
<jussi01> samuels: you are welcome to chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic, but you need to follow the guidelines in the link given to you.
<samuels> ok
<samuels> anyway bbs
<Myrtti> the bantracker gives me wrong answers
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> tried to search for only unremoved bans/mutes that have the nick Myrtti somewhere, and it spits out everything
<Myrtti> removed bans and kicks
<Flannel> Myrtti: The buttons don't work, change the GET string manually and it will
<Flannel> er, tick boxes
<Myrtti> great
<jussi01> tick boxes are evil.
<Flannel> Myrtti: see query
<ikonia> I think I've got more active than BT is showing me
<Myrtti> righty-o
<Myrtti> party on, people.
<ikonia> ??
<samuels> ?
<jussi01> samuels: do you have something further to discuss with the operators? As you were told earlier, this is not a social channel.
<samuels> jussi01: your a social channel
<samuels> LOL
<jussi01> samuels: if you do not have any further business with the operators, Id ask you to /part please.
<elky> samuels, you've come back to apologise for your behaviour and to demonstrate that you have read the guidelines?
<samuels> elky: yes
<samuels> elky: im sorry for my behaviour and ive demonstrated i read the guidelines
<elky> well, you did not demonstrate yet.
<samuels> hmm ok
<samuels> ask me a question
<samuels> and let's see if i get it right
<elky> why were you banned, and why was iit against the guidelines
<samuels> ok
<samuels> i was banned because what i did was inappropriate
<samuels> and it's against teh guidelines because guidelines embodies a good moral code that we should all follow
<samuels> it includes things like not to sexually harrass women etc
<samuels> and i sexually ahrrased a woman
<samuels> and they deserve to be treated with respect
<samuels> ok?
<samuels> because women are people to
<samuels> and they have feelings just like anyone else
<elky> sorry, my mother decided that Right Now was a good time to ring
<samuels> oh ok
<samuels> your mother is a woman to
<samuels> and she deserves respect
<samuels> so i can understand y u would talk to her now cos your just showing her that same respect
<samuels> that i should show women
<elky> and i just had to tell her i was too busy to talk to her
<samuels> hahah really? why? cos you're talking to me (a retard) on irc?!
<elky> because i couldnt type to tell you otherwise.
<samuels> haha ok
<samuels> well anyway, it's all about women and respect etc
<elky> it's not all about any particular group, but yes, it is about respect.
<elky> but your ban was about how you degraded danielle.
<elky> samuels?
<elky> samuels, i'm not going to progress any further if you dont respond.
<elky> samuels, please respond.
<ubottu> pronoy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> Flannel, does this mean you are around enough for me to be able to duck to the shops, and there be someone here to talk to samuels when he decides to start responding?
<Flannel> elky: I'm home now, I was away from internet all day long.  So, yes?
<elky> well, he's gone now, he'll probably come back and be in #ubuntu. i just wanted someone to be able to tell him he was back in on probation, but, oh well. i'm guessing it's not going to happen again
<ubottu> syn-ack called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> psinetic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Menisk)
<Flannel> I'm getting slow apparently.
 * jussi01 hands Flannel a coffee
<elky> it's the grey hairs. they're weighing you down.
<Flannel> I don't drink coffee, but thanks.
 * ikonia wakes
 * MenZa hands ikonia a swift coffee
<ikonia> all good
 * jussi01 prods at ikonia
<jussi01> its alive?
<ikonia> yes, I've just responded to you
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (yoshi765)
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (Viccenzo)
<MenZa> Might have been a bit overkill on the trigger, jussi01 - sorry
 * MenZa just returned from lunch and sat down
<jussi01> MenZa: all good. I didnt ban, so if it was accidental he is free to come back. if it was spam, its stopped.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> In hindsight, it looks like he just didn't know how to connect. :\
<jussi01> Ill pm
<MenZa> excellent
<jussi01> was an accident. seems ok, bit new to irc, thats all. Told him he is welcome to join again.
<MenZa> jussi01: good good :)
<TheFunkbomb> Someone want to kick born2live out of #ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> nevermind.  taken care of
<TheFunkbomb> hey, why am I still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> be with you in 2 minutes
<TheFunkbomb> k
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I think I see the problem - -hang on please.
<ikonia> ahh ok, I see what's happened,
<TheFunkbomb> uh oh
<ikonia> you where in offtopic talking about building a computer for a friend in austrialia, you started talking about why you where bothering as you had no chance of having sex with her, you where asked to stop and started quoted your now famous lines of "stop breaking balls" and kept arguing, Amaranth set a ban forward on you when you left to here
<ikonia> any of that ring any bells ?
<TheFunkbomb> oh yeah lol
<TheFunkbomb> thanks!
<Tm_T> ...
<ikonia> no problem, do you wish to discuss having it removed ?
<TheFunkbomb> nah, I don't really see the point
<TheFunkbomb> I've been down that road
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove it for you, I just need you to stop arguing and telling people to stop busting balls
<ikonia> gughhh
<ikonia> too slow
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> just pm'd him - he's not interested in having the ban removed and quotes it as one of the reasons he doesn't use freenode (yet he's on here ?) I'll change it to a flat ban for a while then,
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> ikonia: you might like to add mention about his attitude
<bazhang> bullgard4 keeps joining and quitting here
<ikonia> it's in BT - he's a know problem with the attitude
<ikonia> bazhang: he won't disscuss the ban
<bazhang> just wondered if you wanted to handle it
<bazhang> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> MenZa: (I think) was trying to talk to him about it
<MenZa> Hm?
<ikonia> MenZa: was it you who was trying to ping bullgard to join here ?
<MenZa> I wasn't sure if the issue was resolved, so I never did
<Pici> Match: bullgard4!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Oct 11 2009
<ikonia> I put the ban on him for another does of offtopic questions
<ikonia> he tried to ban dodge by using bullgard5 and bullgard
<ikonia> so I left the ban in place as I wanted to talk to him as ban dodging is not normally his style
<ikonia> but he refuses to talk when he joins the channel
<MenZa> PM?
<MenZa> He's currently online.
<ikonia> just tried another
<ikonia> MenZa: already left messages in pm
<MenZa> not much to do but leave it in place until he does respond then, is there?
<ikonia> I'll keep trying him in pm when I see him active
<ikonia> he's trying to ask Ubuntu questions in #debian ????
<MenZa> He could have ignored you
<ikonia> (or has been I should say)
<MenZa> lol
<ikonia> I think he knows he's done "bad" and is trying to look for alterntative support
<ikonia> (I'm not trying to be patronising with the word bad - just couldn't think of a better way of saying it)
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> ubot2: support
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> ubot2: !support
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> -classroom really needs +m >_<
<MenZa> yay
<bazhang> seriously
<MenZa> And -classroom-chat needs moderation
<bazhang> funnybeard in -chat
<bazhang> idleone is right
<bazhang> <FunnyBeard> QUESTION: When will woman become open source?
<Tm_T> just wanted to say this: I see full moon
<Tm_T> beware (;
<jpds> MenZa: Ohai, ubot2 is muted here.
<Pici> It was a ful moon last night.
<MenZa> Ahhh.
<MenZa> ic.
<MenZa> bazhang: Certainly, but "shut your mouth" isn't really the way to go about it.
<Pici> Anyone have any reason why we should still have #ubuntu-release-party open?
<jpds> Pici: Every day is a party.
<topyli> !mark IndyGunFreak has an anti-obama quit message. request to change message to a non-political one has been sent through memoserv
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> grr
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> !mark #ubuntu-offtopic IndyGunFreak has an anti-obama quit message. request to change message to a non-political one has been sent through memoserv
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> topyli: its @mark
<topyli> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic IndyGunFreak has an anti-obama quit message. request to change message to a non-political one has been sent through memoserv
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> thanks Pici :)
<bazhang>   /msg ubottu @mark
<Pici> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<topyli> i did query for help, but ubottu never told me the prefix. of course, i now realize i could have done it in the query :\
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> oye, there were a lot more people in -unregged than I thought.
<nalioth> they'll get out when they come back to their 'puters
<ezzieyguywuf> floodbot is having troubles testing me for dcc vulnerabilities. can one of you ops please do so for me?
<ezzieyguywuf> nvm i'm in
<Pici> ezzieyguywuf: It actually just removed your b...
<nalioth> any objections to closing #ubuntu-release-party ( and options for redirection, if any )?
<Pici> nalioth: No objections here.  I'm not sure where to forward it to though.
<nalioth> it doesn't need forwarding
<Pici> Its half-offtopic, half-people asking for support
<nalioth> but i am open to options with a good reason  :)
<nalioth> ok, +i today, +m next week (or the cruel CHANSERV CLEAR)
<Pici> Maybe just point it to #ubuntu since jono was advertizing it a bit, so that people don't get confused and ask why its invite only.
<ikonia> I'd rather not redirect it
<ikonia> if people joining a channel for "fun" and get redirected and continue that fun it's going to be a pain in #ubuntu
<nalioth> yep
<Pici> I'd normally agree, but I think we'll be getting people in #ubuntu asking why the party is invite only.
<ikonia> double edged sword
<nalioth> because the party's over, of course
<nalioth> it's not a year-round thing
<ikonia> is it possible to just close the channel
<ikonia> eg: "sorry - channel no longer exists" type closure ?
<ikonia> not sure of the modes
<Pici> Then just set invite only.
<nalioth> ikonia: no, as anyone who joins it would create it anew
<ikonia> Pici: but then that puts weight behind what you where saying, whicih I agree with also
<ikonia> nalioth: ahh, I did wonder
<Pici> What was it doing before?
<ikonia> good question
<nalioth> we could redirect it to -offtopic
<nalioth> but i am not fond of any redirection
<nalioth> jono needs to provide more info (as in "the party won't last")
<ikonia> jono pushed some pretty agressive and in my view ill thought through marketing
<ikonia> it was recovered well though
<ikonia> nalioth: where/what was it doing before the party was open ?
<nalioth> ikonia: i have no idea
<ikonia> I thought you as the all knowing may know.
<topyli> my wto eurocents: the channel should only exist for a limited time. say week before and week after a release. otherwise it will just be a fork of -offtopic
<topyli> and Pici, and yes they will buy me pints not because they have to (to get me to fix something) but because actually want to :)
<topyli> grrr. i'm channel hopping too quickly
<Pici> What the heck is going on in #u ?
<MenZa> Looks like an elementary school argument.
<Pici> hrm, looks like I lost my mute alias
<MenZa> Well, it looks like they stopped.
<MenZa> Sometimes flexing your muscles is effective enough.
 * MenZa flexes his muscles at ikonia
 * gord flexes his cat at MenZa 
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> poor kitten :(
<jussi01_> nalioth: forward it to -ot.
<Tm_T> do we have bot(s) reacting on dcc actions in channel?
<Pici> Tm_T: Yes.
<Tm_T> good
<Pici> Tm_T: The floodbots will ban the person who attempted the explout and banforward any affected users to #ubuntu-read-topic (athough we *REALLY* need to change that for #kubuntu because its really confusing for users)
<Tm_T> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> no...
<Pici> tsimpson: yay! thanks!
<tsimpson> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, slawek__ said: better is Ubuntu or KUbuntu?
<ikonia> for the record bucky is still trying to flood me in pm
<Flannel> ikonia: awww, you've got a secret admirer.
<ikonia> he's been doing it since he got banned
<ikonia> he signs in and pipes the output of ls -R to my pm
<tsimpson> I need to clear ~170 exempts from #k, so don't scream at me because of the flood :)
<Pici> tsimpson: one at a time? or in groups of 4?
<tsimpson> Pici: depends if I can format the data properly
<tsimpson> but I'm attempting to do it 4 at a time
<ikonia> http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/bucky_spam.jpg
<Pici> tsimpson: If you have them all in a file, you can use: http://nullcortex.com/upload/unban.sh to group them into /mode commands of 4 masks each
<tsimpson> Pici: thanks :)
<ikonia> bucky still spamming me like a crazed rabbit
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Hahha bucky again.
<ikonia> yup
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: He's a known irritant, but I suspect you knew that.
<ikonia> I would have never guessed
<Pici> ikonia usually gets stuck with those known irritants...
<ikonia> he must be under the impression that I can only have 1 window open at once,
<ikonia> he is persistant, I'll give him that
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Looks like he disconnected.
<KB1JWQ> I PM'd him, got no response.
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> just noticed the flood had stopped
<ikonia> lucky me
<mc44> mesula in -offtopic is xcdfgkjhgcv, fyi
<ikonia> gone
<mc44> :)
 * mc44 snuggles ikonia
<topyli> nicely spotted
<ikonia> kudos
<Seeker`> mesula is clearly out to cause trouble
<Seeker`> hi mesula
<mesula> Seeker`: Rubbish.
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<mesula> Seeker`: I can't believe you'd say that about me!
<Seeker`> I can
<Seeker`> you repeatedly evade bans
<mesula> Seeker`: Did you time your IRC client to say that the microsecond I join?
<ikonia> mesula: you're persistant ban issues are no longer up for discussion
<mesula> (21:06:23) Seeker`: mesula is clearly out to cause trouble
<mesula> I joined at that precise microsecond.
<ikonia> mesula: please leave - at this time there is no window for discussion
<mesula> Seeker`: WTF I never ban evade.
<ikonia> mesula: please leave - this is not up for discussion at this time
<Seeker`> -03:40:53- turberry: I will be getting back into the channel.
<Seeker`> -03:41:01- turberry: I have over 100 IPs.
<mesula> Seeker`: WTF I'm never up that late.
<Seeker`> that isn't UK time
<mesula> My bed time is 12:00 at the latest.
<mesula> Seeker`: Ah...
<mesula> Seeker`: I guess I'm not the evil genius you presume me to be.
<ikonia> mesula: please leave now - this is not up for discussion at this time
<ikonia> no point discussing it with him at this time - he gets too much of a kick out of discussing it
<Amaranth> We knew he was there a long time ago
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> better eyes than me
<Amaranth> iirc no one wanted to ban him because they didn't want him to bug them for the next month
<Amaranth> pretty sure that was the one
<Amaranth> and he wasn't saying anything
<topyli> i was just in pm with him, we talked about his desktop theming (he pm'd me because "somebody kicked him for no reason")
<ikonia> I'll take him pester me in pm , I'll just ignore it
<ikonia> topyli: don't feed him
<topyli> by then i knew what's going on and i said ban evading often fails
<MenZa> topyli: Did you speak to IndyGunFreak?
<topyli> heh no :)
<MenZa> well, he's around now :)
<Amaranth> Oh, that reminds me
<topyli> ohh i forgot about his little thing
<MenZa> I didn't
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> silly topyli
<topyli> ok ok i'm talking now :)
<Amaranth> I forwarded rob86/derek_smart/hurd/selinux here yesterday after two users said he told them to run "echo I915_3D_STACK=1 > /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic" or such and killed their systems
<MenZa> Users like that annoy me the most
<ikonia> Amaranth: he's in ##linux now as crude
<Amaranth> He says he didn't and we don't have any logs of it but two separate people say it happened
<ikonia> Amaranth: he's been a problem as other nicks
<Amaranth> And he has known to cause problems
<Amaranth> Right
<mneptok> his karma ran over his dogma
<MenZa> topyli: if($compliance = FALSE) { banforward(#ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-ops); }
<MenZa> sorry. I just feel like writing everything in php syntax now.
<MenZa> :(
<topyli> aye
<MenZa> topyli: may I have the honours?
<MenZa> aw.
<topyli> oh, late
<MenZa> Hello, IndyGunFreak.
<IndyGunFreak> where cna i complain about an OP?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: Here, actually.
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, right here
<MenZa> Right here.
<topyli> heh
<MenZa> ^5, Flannel, topyli
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: piss off
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: Please don't take that tone.
<IndyGunFreak> if i wnated to talk to you, i would
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, no
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: It won't do you, or anyone else any good.
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: why donh't you just put me on ignore, ?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak, topyli: enough.
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, operators never ignore anyone
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: What's your complaint?
<IndyGunFreak> i see signatures that are FAR FAR worse, than mine.
<IndyGunFreak> yet you repeatedly bother e about mine
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: What's your complaint?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i probably can't discuss the matter in a civil manner
<topyli> for the record, i asked IndyGunFreak to change his quit message
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: and for the record, why do you care what y exit says, its not offensive, its not swearing
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: I encourage you to do so.  If you don't think you can at the moment, I encourage you to come back when you feel that you can.
<MenZa> "If Barack Obama is the Answer, Then It was a Stupid Question" - just clarifying.
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: the rules for sending messages to a channel include all messages, including /part and /quit messages
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: then enforce it fairly
<IndyGunFreak> i don't have a problem w/ the rule
<IndyGunFreak> i have a problem w/ the fact it is unfairly enforce
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: we are human, sometimes we miss something and would appreciate it if you (or others) brought it to out attention
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: well, topyli gets his/her/its rocks off going after me
<IndyGunFreak> and like i said, enforce it fairly, and i'd have no problem at all complying
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' cause problems for anyone, in any of the channels,
<IndyGunFreak> ever
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: we do try, but there is only a limited number of us available at any time
<IndyGunFreak> BS
<tsimpson> we can't see everything
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, i don't remember going after you
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: im' not asking you to see everything
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: please, odn't talk to me
<tsimpson> we are all volunteers, and have real lives too
<tsimpson> we can't watch all the time
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: right, you can only catch who you want to
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: no, that's not my point
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: If we're going to settle this dispute, please try to be civil.
<tsimpson> sometimes there is just no one watching
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: i'm beig as civil as possible
<IndyGunFreak> i've not been rude yet, i've stated the fact
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: Do you honestly not believe that there are only a limited number of us at a time?
<tsimpson> we do try to watch, but it's just not possible to watch all the channels all of the time
<IndyGunFreak> whatever
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: you can repeat it all you want, it doesn't make it true
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, please tell us where i have harrassed you, or "gone after you". so far i have asked you to change your quit message
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: i've politely asked you not to talk to me
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: ok, first it is true, doesn't matter if you believe it or not, still a fact
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: and as i said, whatever
<Flannel> topyli: He feels you're going after only him, instead of everyone.
<tsimpson> second, I've tried to help you here, talking to you
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not blind, i'm in the channels quite a bit
<tsimpson> but you seem uninterested
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: If you don't feel like you can talk to topyli, perhaps it would be better to do this when you've calmed down a bit.
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: If you see other instances that we haven't caught, please bring them to our attention
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: whatever..
<tsimpson> the bottom line is, the channel has rules and you don't want to respect that. we would love to discuss this and resolve the issue but you're not making it easy
<tsimpson> so, why should we help you?
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: i probably chose the wrong time to come here and discuss this to be truthful.. should've waited a while
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, find the number of complaints about me bothering anyone,
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: ok, if you want to come back tomorrow, we can start again when everyone is calm, sound good?
<IndyGunFreak> tsimpson: no
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: Then what is it you want to happen?
<tsimpson> tomorrow is just a suggestion, when would you like to come back?
<tsimpson> fine, just make it a normal ban
<tsimpson> he can come back when he wants to talk
<topyli> aye
<MenZa> leave it where it is, I'm sure he'll calm down
<MenZa> I've not seeing him be a problem before, so I'm holding out hope he will so we can resolve this.
<tsimpson> I'm just saying to remove the forward, I can just see him getting more worked up when he auto-joins here when trying to join -ot
<topyli> better without the autojoin
<MenZa> hmm, I suppose
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<topyli> i can't really see what got him so worked up in the first place. i asked him to change the quit message
<ikonia> I guess a political joke seems light compared to some of the stuff in offtopic
<ikonia> and he seems to feel you've got it in for him
<ikonia> 1+1=5
<elky> topyli, he goes like that whenever someone asks him to do stuff
<topyli> oh
<elky> i once caught him in -ot in the immediate wake of a school shooting, comparing gun types with another person.
<topyli> oh i have asked him to change a quit message before, in may
<topyli> clearly i'm harrassing him
<IndyGunFreak> If you wish to know what a man is, place him in authority.
<IndyGunFreak> how's that for a message, so id on't have to endure anymore harassment
<Flannel> Howdy IndyGunFreak, how can we help you today?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm here to get clearance fronm the gestapo
<IndyGunFreak> is anyone offended, have their feelings hurt, i'llf ind another quote if you don't like it
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: Have a nice day.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm asking a questionj, am i being ignored now?
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: ?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: I'm not going to have a discussion if you're angry from the get-go.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not angry, i'm askign permission
<IndyGunFreak> i'm over anger
<IndyGunFreak> you've misinterpreted anger for disgust
 * Pricey waves
<IndyGunFreak> well you all were wanting to chat earlier, can i at least get some guidance?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: That message is fine.
<Pricey> Flannel: Mind if I take this one?
<Flannel> Pricey: Go right ahead.
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: bring topyli in ehre and tell hi that
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, hold on, i am here. just a minute
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i'ms ure he'll find something wrong with it
<Amaranth> I don't particularly like that message, honestly
<IndyGunFreak> well how does it break the rules?
<Amaranth> It's political trolling
<IndyGunFreak> there's a lot of things i don't like, i was taught to deal with them
<IndyGunFreak> no its not..
<IndyGunFreak> its a statement
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: If it said "I don't like Obama" or something I'd be fine with it
<IndyGunFreak> whats the difference?
<IndyGunFreak> its still a statement
<Amaranth> But if you said that message in the channel normally I'd immediately call !stop because that discussion is already offtrack
<IndyGunFreak> its just a part message, i never discuss politics in channels
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: But you're saying it in the channel by having it as a part message
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: i've saw plenty of statements that were way worse than mine, and nobody gets warned
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: Show them to me and they will
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: I've had a few other people rather upset at me for making them change their part message
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: thats my point... i'm nto an op, i've not been reported by anyone, yet i'm always targeted.. so is it just bad luck on my part?
<Amaranth> Someone saw you
<IndyGunFreak> and someone ignores others
<Amaranth> Bad analogy, I know, but if someone gets away with stealing and you don't would you say it's not fair because someone else got away with it?
<IndyGunFreak> THATS a bad analogy
<Amaranth> It's a similar situation but with a very different event
<IndyGunFreak> if you spend all yoru time standing over my shoulder to watch me steal, its a given that others will get away with it
<Amaranth> I don't spend any more time watching you than anyone else
<IndyGunFreak> i wasn't aying you directly
<Amaranth> Sure but I'm the one saying you need to change it
<IndyGunFreak> i'm gonna change it...
<IndyGunFreak> thats why i'm getting clearance before i do
<Amaranth> It's easy to know what is allowed
<IndyGunFreak> cuz if topyli ever PMs me again, i'll complain again
<IndyGunFreak> so something like, "Prayer - How to do nothing and feel good about it" would not be allowed right?
<Amaranth> Would someone call !ops or !guidelines or anything similar if you said the same thing in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Amaranth> Right, that would not be allowed
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, ok.
<IndyGunFreak> maybe ops just open their eyes when im chatting or something
<IndyGunFreak> parting/leaving, etc
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, i might, and you may. however, think about this: you do have to observe channel rules, and you should listen when asked to do so
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: i do observe channel rules
<IndyGunFreak> i don't bother anyone
<IndyGunFreak> i don't swear, i'm hardly even rude
<topyli> and no, religious trolling is no better than political trolling
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: then i wish you would enforce that as heavy handed on others as you do on me
<IndyGunFreak> but of course..  you won't
<topyli> i do
<IndyGunFreak> whatever
<IndyGunFreak> dont *pee* on my back and tell me its raining
<Amaranth> This isn't helping...
<IndyGunFreak> all i wanna know is if the quote I posted above is acceptable...
<topyli> however, your quit message didn't need a "heavy hand". but you should listen when people ask you to live by the rules of the pub
<IndyGunFreak> and i'll change it.
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: It isn't
<IndyGunFreak> so if topyli bothers me anymore, then he would be harassing me, correct?
<Amaranth> Not if topyli is talking to you as an op about op-related things
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, i asked you to change your quit message. i will do so again if it's not nice
<Seeker`> depends on whether you are doing anything wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Seeker`: thats the thing, i don't bother people in the channels, and haven't ever.
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: can you read?... i asked if the one i posted was offensive
<IndyGunFreak> if it is, i'll find another
<topyli> you have bothered people on the channel, with quit messages
<IndyGunFreak> till everyone says its oK.. so i dont have to deal w/ you anymore
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: whatever.. you only see what you want to see..
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: I've told you twice it is offensive and so has topyli
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: you were told that it isn't acceptable
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: i never heard a word form you until today, adn i'm referring to the one i posted here
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, you do have to deal with me, as long as i'm opping the channel and you are in there. sorry
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: Right, I've told you twice the prayer one is not acceptable
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: thats not mine.. thats someonje elses.. i'ms ure topyli will slap him on the back and say what a great part message that is
<Seeker`> if an op sees it, they will say something to them about it
<Amaranth> If you see it tell an op
<IndyGunFreak> my job isn't to be your eyes.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm just a communmity member here that tries to help
<MenZa> so are we.
<Amaranth> Then you are not allowed to complain when we miss them
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: i am when i'm harassed
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: Ok, this discussion has gone on long enough and isn't making any progress
<Amaranth> Simply question: Are you going to change the message?
<IndyGunFreak> bu tlike i said, thats water under the bridge... i'll change it, then i expect unless i'm breaking a rule,f or topyli to never bother me again
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, you are not harrassed. you are asked to change your quit message
<MenZa> As I see it, this discussion is not going to go any further, and it's raising a number of issues.
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: whatever...
<Seeker`> I'm confused as to how topyli could be harassing IndyGunFreak if he has never done anything wrong
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: Playing the victim and being a jerk is not helping
<MenZa> Specifically, you being unwilling to comply, refusing to take a sober tone with us (we're here to help), and talking down to us.
<IndyGunFreak> Seeker`: then there's no reasonm to comment further
<MenZa> It's not helping you, and it's not making our job easier.
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: i've complied, all i said, is the quote i posted(when I came back), acceptable.. and folks are talking about my former quote.. that one will change
<MenZa> We're people. We're not infallible. We don't have magic filters which will tell us when a quit message which violates the guidelines are posted.
<IndyGunFreak> thats a done issue
<Amaranth> At this point even if you change the message I don't think the ban should be removed, you seem to have other issues.
<topyli> for the record: i have never kicked or banned IndyGunFreak before in my life. i have asked him to change his quit message twice: today and 3rd of may this year
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: i don't bohter anyone.
<IndyGunFreak> topyli: you keeping score or something?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't really care abou tgoint back to offtopic.. i rarely chat there anyways
<topyli> IndyGunFreak, fortunately it's automated :)
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: And THAT'S exactly what I'm talking about. If you can't take a sober tone, please don't speak at all.
<tsimpson> I don't think this is getting anywhere
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: my tone is sober.. with everyone but topyli
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: that's an issue
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: don't accuse someone of harassing you and then make snide comments when they try to point out that they haven't been
<Amaranth> IndyGunFreak: It needs to be so with everyone.
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: topyli is an op, and I suggest you speak to him like you would to any other.
<MenZa> Be that in #ubuntu, -offtopic, or in here.
<IndyGunFreak> Seeker`: its easy to pul one or two things out, thats all i'll say
<topyli> well, i'm not lifting the ban today. we can talk about it later when a rational discussion is established
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: regardless of if they are an op or not, in all our channels the Code of Conduct must be respected, part of that code is being respectful
<tsimpson> if you have a dislike for an op, ask for mediation
<IndyGunFreak> none of you are listening.. at all.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not here to discuss me getitng banned
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: I think you should come back when you can speak to topyli - and the rest of us - in a proper manner. If you don't like this solution, see !appeals. This discussion is not going anywhere.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm asking a simple... question...
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: i am calm, i just want a single, simple, answer
<MenZa> You've had it answered, and you're still going on. And your attitude is totally unacceptable.
<IndyGunFreak> would this... be offensive..  If you wish to know what a man is, place him in authority.
<IndyGunFreak> Author: Yugoslav Proverb
<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: your (new) quit message seems fine. but that's not the entire issue any more
<Seeker`> -00:30:43- :IndyGunFreak : so something like, "Prayer - How to do nothing and feel good about it" would not be allowed right?
<IndyGunFreak> Seeker`: no, thats somebody elses
<Seeker`> -00:30:55- :Amaranth+: Right, that would not be allowed
<IndyGunFreak> i don't ant that one
<Seeker`> thats the only one ive seen you ask about
<IndyGunFreak> like i said... i just want o make sure theres an understanding
<tsimpson> if you're not here to discus the ban, and just want to know if the message is ok. then it's fine
<tsimpson> if you don't want to discus anything else, we seem to be done
<IndyGunFreak> what are you takling about tsimpson ?
<IndyGunFreak> i came here, to ask 1, simple question
<MenZa> you asked the question. you had a reply. and you're now asking for the fourth time.
<MenZa> Yes, that proverb would be an acceptable quit message.
<MenZa> Anything else?
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: thank you, thast all i wnated
<tsimpson> [22:42:04]<tsimpson> IndyGunFreak: your (new) quit message seems fine. but that's not the entire issue any more
<MenZa> For the love of $deity.
<tsimpson> well, I did answer his question...
<MenZa> tsimpson: yeah, three times.
<MenZa> anyway, I'm hoping he'll be in a better mood when he decides to come back.
<MenZa> so that we may resolve this properly.
<topyli> "inflating a simple request to enormous proprotions HOWTO" in the works
 * MenZa giggles.
<topyli> this will end okay i'm sure. i have to say that, because i'm going to bed and i never go to bed worried!
 * MenZa snuggles topyli 
<MenZa> night <3
<topyli> night :)
<Seeker`> sandsmark: how can we help you?
<sandsmark> Seeker`: I was just looking if wizzo was here
<sandsmark> (and thought it was rude to just join and part :-)
<Seeker`> they aren't here
<Flannel> Howdy Pilif12p, how can we help you today?
<Pilif12p> I was just gonna ask if floodbot is open source.
<Pilif12p> but i got my answer in #ubuntu-irc
<MenZa> Pilif12p: Was that it? :)
<Pilif12p> Yep.
<MenZa> gord: what does one do about such people :(
<jpds> MenZa: Not a lot.
<MenZa> jpds: Kaplagrmlar.
<jpds> ut
<jpds> wut*
<MenZa> Exactly.
 * jpds steals MenZa's 10 beers.
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> I want beer now.
<MenZa> Damn you, jpds
<callan> hi I'm an op in #archlinux-offtopic. I just need to talk about some of the stuff that's happening between that channel and the ubuntu channel
<callan> I might be in and out since I'm at work right now but can you please not remove me for now while I explain myself
<callan> basically something like a month ago there was some silly troll thing which was supposedly organized in the arch offtopic channel
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-03
<callan> I asked what was happening, I was refused any information from you guys because I have to go through staffers even though this is an issue with ubuntu
<callan> then I leave and some idiot starts talking like I'm in on it and there's a conspiracy against "the council"
<callan> tomaw: I talk to you
<callan> you assure me nothing is wrong, you're dealing with it and the is not some big thing against the arch offtopic channel
<callan> despite there being now like 20 staffers in it idling
<callan> and now out of nowhere I get told you've sent phrakture a warning to keep the channel in line
<callan> this secrecy stuff is, frankly, retarded. if you're going to start sending me warnings about the channel how about you be a bit more transparent about what's happening
<callan> it's not some ubuntu trolling headquarters
<MenZa> 'you' being who, specifically?
<callan> ubuntu ops? staffers? hell if I know
<callan> I ask questions I get pushed around to other people
<MenZa> Bureaucracy, in all its glory, does have some disadvantages, callan.
<MenZa> Now, I've tried to distance myself from this 'issue' in the past, because frankly, I don't know much about it.
<callan> I wish I knew much about it
<callan> because I'd love to clear it up
<callan> I feel terrible archlinux is being branded as some some group of professional trolls and I want to change that
<MenZa> callan: So let me confirm; you're an op in #archlinux-offtopic, yeah?
<callan> yes
<MenZa> I also absolutely agree.
<callan> I'm glad you're actually talking to me, it was really insulting how I was treated last time for something so trivial
<MenZa> To be honest, it sounds like someone should sit down and talk this through intently - you and a number of other ops - and our IRC Council, depending on how your organisational structure is
<MenZa> just so we can clear this up completely
<callan> I'd love to
<MenZa> because it's, frankly, annoying me not knowing anything about it and constantly hearing about it
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> In that case, I suggest you send an e-mail to the IRC council mailing list and invite them to such a meeting.
<callan> is there somewhere I can read about the "irc council"?
<callan> and are you really constantly hearing about it? because I haven't heard a thing in about a month
<Seeker`> all I am aware of is that we occasionally get groups of trolls in #ubuntu, and one thing these users have in common is that they are all in #archlinux-offtopic
<MenZa> keep in mind though; the IRC Council is up for elections currently, so there may be a delay in response.
<MenZa> but I most definitely think that'd be the way to go about solving this issue.
<MenZa> (again, not knowing much about it)
<MenZa> The e-mail is irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Certainly, callan - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<MenZa> callan: to sum up, the IRC Council is the body which organises the #ubuntu* namespace.
<callan> Seeker`: it is a coincidence I believe, I am often active and I've never seen any organization in the channel and even warned against it
<callan> MenZa: thankyou very much
<callan> really
<elky> callan, the issue tends to be that the archlinux-offtopic channel gets turned in to a organisation base by these trolls. they can at times be seen coordinating in there.
<elky> they use it to boast about what they managed to do, who they managed to tick off, give running commentary of who they're currently harrassing -- that sort of thing
<callan> I guess I can agree with you there. I've seen that
<elky> and when ops sit back and watch it, it's sort of taken as tacit approval, by both the trolls, and us.
<callan> I've got no problem banning people who are continually acting up
<callan> but I've never really seen any proper logs of it happening either
<elky> but youve seen the scheming...
<callan> once or twice I've seen the boasting but I'm not completely convinced the channel is some base of operations like is being made out
<callan> would staffers prefer I left it so they can keep track of this stuff or that I just ban people straight out
<elky> we dont want it to be either, but whilever they're allowed to encourage each other and boast about their spoils there, then it's hard to see that it isnt.
<callan> as far as I am concerned I don't care what the people do as long as they don't do it in the channel
<elky> you would have to ask staffers directly. we're just namespace ops
<callan> but maybe staffers want to fix the root of the problem?
<callan> ok
 * MenZa points out that trolling is against the Freenode guidelines, and think it's any self-respecting op's duty to enforce those in their channel.
<MenZa> We ask our users to respect the freenode rules, in addition to our own governance documents.
<callan> agreed
<MenZa> So it's really quite simple then, isn't it? :)
<callan> I guess in the best case scenario that channel shouldn't even exist because it's pretty seedy
<callan> but if we kick them out of there they go back to the main channel
<callan> and ever since the offtopic channel became proper it's done wonders for the main channel
<elky> we sometimes say the same about our own offtopic channel, but believe it or not, kicking them out of there is just as easy as kicking them out of the main channel.
<MenZa> We keep a strict rule of not allowing anything but support in #ubuntu. -offtopic is for (just about) everything else.
<elky> letting someone stab you as a compromise for not cutting your throat is a bit silly.
<MenZa> elky loves her analogies.
<elky> because they're *good* :P
<MenZa> I never said they weren't :P
<callan> ok this has definitely been helpful. I'll keep stricter and I'll try and organize some sort of meeting
<callan> anything else I need to know?
<MenZa> (you can ask elky - she sits on the council)
<elky> i think that's all i have to say for now. i'm at work and behind on things because i was off sick last week
<callan> elky: would it be better to just send an email then?
<elky> cant hurt to.
<MenZa> niko: you alright there?
<callan> alright I might as well get out of here then before I get awkwardly asked and then removed
<callan> thanks for your help
<niko> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> heh
 * niko looks at hole with all cables
<Flannel> Howdy Anacranom, how can we help you today
<Anacranom> sorry, was just looking to see if iWolf was in here, he's giving bad/incorrect info...
<wgrant> Anacranom: What in particular?
<Anacranom> let me know if i was the one incorrect since the change to 9.10 i am not yet fully familiar with
<wgrant> Are you talking about the root thing?
<Anacranom> he told me "No" thath gksudo gedit... was not right way to edit the xorg.conf,,, that you needed root
<Anacranom> and it went on from there untill i let the,,, well always let the last word go to... lol
<Anacranom> wasn't trying to cause probs, just wanted to see if he was a new op or if i was wrong?
<elky> Anacranom, he was wrong.
<wgrant> Anacranom: You said 'or nano', without sudo. Perhaps he misinterpreted that.
<wgrant> Other than that, his assertions about needing root were correct, if slightly unclear.
<Anacranom> ok, because i can own up to it when i am, and can correct myself and give appologies,,, but I would always like to know the correct
<Anacranom> maybe
<elky> gksudo gedit is correct though, dont fret that.
<Anacranom> well i said "or nano" as i noticed while i was typing the other guy suggested nano..
<Anacranom> well anyway,, TY for your time
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu (yoshi765)
<KB1JWQ> Guest13970 is nick changing and trolling a bit each time.
<KB1JWQ> Fun to trace the lastlog on him.
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> I'm watching.
<KB1JWQ> wgrant: Ah, I leave it in your capable hands then. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Heh, he's gotten worse, wgrant
<ubottu> Docteh called the ops in #ubuntu (tux11 is rambling according to KB1JWQ)
<tsimpson> hmm, the wiki has died
<KB1JWQ> That's not good.
<tsimpson> help.ubuntu.com is still up, most of the docs should be there
<tsimpson> !search wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Found: timevault, laptop, themes, uvf, developer, samba, hal, uuid, grub2, artteam
<tsimpson> !search help.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Found: frostwire, tty, xampp, moblock, binarydriver, burners, usplash, themes, keyboard, font
<tsimpson> there must be more than that...
<tsimpson> ah, it only returns 10 results
<Flannel> tsimpson: help.ubuntu.com is where help docs go, wiki.ubuntu.com is where team stuff happens
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jordan_U said: !grub15 is Getting grub error 15 after updating to grub2? This means that grub legacy is still installed to your mbr, to fix this follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2011
<jussi01> !search grub
<ubottu> Found: recoveringgrub, grub, boot, lilo, bootfloppy, fixgrub, grub2, grubrepair, fixmbr, grub floppy
<jussi01> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jussi01> !no, grub2 is <reply>GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !grub2 > jordan_u
<jussi01> hiya Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Hi
<jussi01> Jordan_U: something we can help with?
<Jordan_U> Just wanted to discuss whether having a specific !grub15 is a good idea
<jussi01> !scope | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<Jordan_U> I origionally wanted to add it before I added that section to the wiki page
<Jordan_U> I guess it makes less sense now that I have
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Jordan_U: youve gone about it correctly, by adding it to the wiki
<Jordan_U> I agree with you now that I think about it, so thank you.
<KB1JWQ> FYI, Avash has been booted for trolling a number of channels earlier.
<KB1JWQ> Seems on topic in #ubuntu, but figured I'd throw that out there.
<ikonia> eyes are open
<ikonia> avash has been a problem in #ubuntu before
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (minike (Spammer))
<jussi01> [13:46:46] <Riddell> that'll be the archive open
<jussi01> Thoughts on whether we should now re-open #ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> sparr would insist on it!  :)
<elky> you're going to have a hard time if you dont.
<jussi01> hrm, I disagree. still think we should be waiting on alpha 1. but meh...
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> maybe I change my mind...
<jussi01> [13:50:33] <Riddell> there's only three alphas this time, and two betas
<elky> jussi01, if you dont, we'll just direct every person who asks for +1 to PM you directl.
<topyli> i think the idea is to release a working system, so the beta period is long
<bazhang> #jussi+1
<topyli> #jussi+01
<bazhang> hehe
 * jussi01 declines to join...
<jpds> Lucid is open NOW.
<bazhang> :0
<jpds> See -devel.
<jussi01> jpds: thanks for repeating...
<elky> jpds, read up, dear
<jpds> jussi01: You are welcome.
 * jpds finishes his coffee.
<jussi01> oh dear. we are going to have a lot of openweek# in -classroom this week.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<topyli> oh and a session on behavioral irc research
<Amaranth> People keep joining #ubuntu-classroom-chat and asking #ubuntu-like questions
<pleia2> Amaranth: I've just been explaining things to them
<pleia2> it happens :)
<jrib> topyli: hrmm, what's that about?
<topyli> jrib, i just mangled the topic of jussi's irc talk on thursday
<ubottu> charlie-tca called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<tsimpson> @channel #ubuntu+1 plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease lucid
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * jpds adds lucid to ubot2 and ubot4.
<jpds> OK, this could be an issue
<tsimpson> I just copied the karmic.list and karmic-backports.list and run sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' lucid*
<tsimpson> *using archive.u.c rather than a local mirror
<jpds> Yeah, that's what I did, but now I'm out of diskspace, re: -irc.
<tsimpson> ah
<Amaranth> oh, are we opening it now?
<Amaranth> it seems the toolchain is done, lucid is open for normal uploads
<tsimpson> Amaranth: the archive is open, but it's pretty much just karmic atm
<Amaranth> tsimpson: I hope to get a rather major change to compiz uploaded to lucid this week so changes are starting to happen :)
<tsimpson> I know, but it's not exactly "usable" now is it ;)
 * MenZa pokes Amaranth 
<tsimpson> voyager1: how can we help you?
<voyager1> no problem
<tsimpson> if you don't have an issue we'd request you part this channel, so we know who needs help
<tsimpson> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> fyi: crude - aka derek_smart appears to be a regular in #archlinux-offtopic now, shock horror, stop the presses
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Matilda said: ubottu: Is this better?? my problem is that ubuntu9.04 doesn't play sound and that i don't find my hard drive space (how much I can save in the computer)
 * genii-around slurps a coffee
<ikonia> is #ubuntu+1 open yet ?
<ikonia> I thought it was, it appears not to be
<ikonia> any thoughts on clearing u-r-p yet?
<mneptok> IIRC, it was cleared a few days back.
<ikonia> lots in it now
<Pici> its +if #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> when it gets smaller we'll kick the rest of the people out
<mneptok> Pici: why not now?
<jpds> Err, dudes.
<jpds> -bugs.
<Pici> ugh
 * Pici checks the bantracker
<jpds> Just saying.
<Pici> jpds: thanks for the heads up
<Pici> mneptok: Because we had discussed earlier that we'd do it later ;)
<mneptok> ack
<Pici> Also, its never a good sign when I go to search on a name on the bantracker and theres already an autocomplete for it.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<nalioth> mneptok: not cleared, just closed
<Pici> Actually, I can't seem to find a ban for limcore in -bugs, although there are ones for #u and #u-offtopic
<ikonia> he's not banned from -bug
 * genii-around ponders this tetrahedral head apparel
<Flannel> genii-around: It's important to always have 1d4 at your disposal
<genii-around> Geez, AD&D
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-04
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (TooGreatBindy)
<Jordan_U> freelolo in #ubuntu is spamming
<nalioth> Jordan_U: i believe he's gone.  was there anything else?
<Jordan_U> nalioth: no
 * mneptok jumps up and down on jussio1 
<jussio1> stupid core...
 * jussio1 grumbles...
<jussio1> I hate windows
<wgrant> jussio1: That's what it's there for.
<eviljussi01> mneptok: were you after me?
<mneptok> eviljussi01: working on the UOW stuff
<mneptok> should have something for yu to look at in ~30m or so (i hope)
<eviljussi01> mneptok: ok. Im heading into my thesis seminar in about 30 mins, so Ill see you on the other side...
 * eviljussi01 takes a deep breath
<dholbach> good morning
<eviljussi01> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi eviljussi01
<mneptok> dholbach: moin!
<dholbach> hi mneptok
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> hrm.
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (vk4akp)
<bazhang> avash is a known entity
<MenZa> Troll ring, or just stupidity influx?
<bazhang> troll
<MenZa> figured
<jpds> Dear Freenode, please fix the netsplits.
<MenZa> Love, an annoyed user.
<elky> this is getting really. really. really old.
<elky> wow... been a whole 6 minutes...
 * elky taps the wooden table
 * jussio1 sighs..
<elky> apparently some people missed the memo, so this is just a reminder. dholbach is here representing the CC for a while, just to get a real-time look at things are going on the front-line and keep in touch with what we as ops face on a daily basis.
<jussio1> fdoving: could you please identify?
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno12)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno12  & CaReS)
<niko> you should look at #ubuntu
<Slart> hmm.. a small situation in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Blizzerand called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Slart> if anyone has the ban-hammer nearby
<bazhang> yikes. this started right after I joined
 * elky looks at -ot and panics
<elky> please. no. do not combine those forces.
 * jpds gives elky a copy of the HHGttG.
<elky> it's the office bible. i'm supposed to read it some time in the past 18mths
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jpds> Err.
<bazhang> ah usuario
<jpds> They seem to all have come from Barbados.
<jussio1> tsimpson: can I please get an invite to #kubuntu-ops-monitor ;)
<jussio1> jpds: barbaDOS?
<bazhang> he speaks English fine
<jpds> jussio1: The bot in #ubuntu.
<jpds> bots*
<bazhang> he got told the -es channel many many times, plus he speaks english perfectly well eeE = usuario
<tsimpson> jussio1: you could just /cs invite #kubuntu-ops-monitor, but I set a +I for you
<jussio1> mneptok: I havent seen something from you yet? could you send it please?
<mneptok> jussio1: i ended up going to bed. on a weekly call now. i'll finish my part of the presentation today. where shall i e-mail it?
<gnomefreak> can someone please open +1
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: when UDS starts
<jussio1> mneptok: jussi01 at ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its open for syncs and merges atm so i figured its a good idea
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: yeah but it's not got anything interesting yet
<gnomefreak> its just toolchain for most part
<Amaranth> toolchain, kernel, a few automatic syncs
<Amaranth> and the changes that went into SRUs for karmic
<Amaranth> actually maybe no syncs yet, just the SRU changes
<gnomefreak> right
<Pici> Mamarok: You snipped off the 'ircguidelines' part of the topic in #k
<Mamarok> did I? It showed correctly, maybe the topic is too long now
<Pici> Somehow you added just enough to get rid of '/IrcGuidelines'
<Mamarok> seems so, correcting now
<Mamarok> thx for spotting it
<Pici> gnomefreak is causing all the netsplits
<gnomefreak> having issues here
<gnomefreak> ok one more time
<Pici> gnomefreak: Whats the issue you're having?
<gnomefreak> its fixed. my irssi/config was messed up
<gnomefreak> its fixed now
<gnomefreak> i removed a line i shouldnt have trying to fill in my #3 slot since +1 closed but my curser was way too far down
<Amaranth> Pici: maybe (better to discuss here)
<Pici> Amaranth: Agreed.
<Amaranth> Pici: ubuntu tweak seems to do useful non-destructive things but the package stuff is just... fail
<Amaranth> It's pulling stuff in from 3rd party PPAs :/
<Amaranth> now, I can think of some ways to do that sanely assuming the person handling the packaging is competent but I bet he doesn't check that (or even know how to check that)
<Amaranth> so long as nothing in one PPA depends on something in another you can even use ppa-purge to handle it
<Pici> looking at the source now.
<Pici> oh dear./
<Flannel> Pici: what?
<Amaranth> please no --assume-yes
<Pici> cmd = ['/usr/sbin/synaptic', '--hide-main-window', '--non-interactive','--parent-window-id', '%s' % (window_id),'--update-at-startup'] then subprocess.call(cmd)
<Pici> Certainly an interesting way to update after making sources.list changes.
<Flannel> GUIs are the way of the future!
<Amaranth> Pici: eh? he probably copy/pasted that from update-manager
<Amaranth> wait, so ubuntu-tweak runs as root then?
<Pici> Well, I didn't paste that exactly since it was on multiple lines.
<Pici> Theres something there for checking if uid or gid (forget which, I'm looking at a different file now) is 0 and if not it prepends the command with gksu
<Amaranth> oh, cool
<Amaranth> that part looks fine then
<LjL> hey, the #u topic should probably amended to remove -r-p which is not there anymore
<Pici> sorry jussio1
<jussio1> hehe
<ikonia> collegues, what are you thoughts on muting #ubuntu-classroom-chat when the clasroom is not in use ? latley it appears to be another version of #u-offtopic ?
<nalioth> wfm
<ikonia> if you think it's not too agreesive, I'll mail the council to get thoughts
<ikonia> didn't know if it seemed a bit too harsh, just don't see the point of allowing random chatter in there with little moderation
<Flannel> I don't think anyone would have a problem with it on the off-hours.
<ikonia> I shall suggest
<Pricey> I don't see the point in preventing chatter there when there's nothing else going on.
<Pricey> They could go to #ubuntu-classroom-chat-other
<ikonia> Pricey: I thought that was what offtopic was for ?
<nalioth> Pricey: because there's no ops watching?
<ikonia> nalioth: a few dubious conversations of late
<ikonia> or tickling the limit
<Pricey> If there are issues then deal with it I guess.
<ikonia> nothing major, but with a lack of moderation around, it just seemed like a potential move
<ikonia> thought I'd sound you people out
<Pricey> Shutting down a channel doesn't solve the real issue though imo.
<ikonia> redirect to offtopic themn ?
<nalioth> i think +mz would be fine during non-scheduled sessions
<nhandler> I would also suggest talking with Jorge and/or Amber. IIRC, they had a discussion about what should happen in those channels when a session is not going on
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-05
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (son_of_steel)
<pleia2> we don't want to close them down during off times, people have been asking questions about session changes and start times
<pleia2> it's only a week, we just nudge them to #ubuntu for support and give UOW direction as needed :)
<nalioth> pleia2: we're not talking about the times between open week sessions (at least i don't think we are)
<pleia2> ok, well even then it's not frequently off-topic, we like keeping it open so people can pop in and do sessions as needed
<pleia2> sometimes people also use it to take more complicated issues from #ubuntu into a quieter place
<pleia2> the classroom project is supportive of this usage :)
<nalioth> pleia2: we're nto talkinabout -classroom, either ( i'm getting confused )
<nalioth> we're talking about -classroom-chat
<pleia2> nalioth: some impromptu sessions use -chat too, I'd really rather not have it locked down
<ubottu> NiteSnow called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Avash1)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mistahjc said: ubottu: no windows is homo
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Flannel> lag!
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> sorted
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi!
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi MenZa, hi bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<MenZa> wie geht's dieser freuen Morgen?
<dholbach> gut gut :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<MenZa> excellent
<MenZa> and my German's a bit rusty, pardon that
 * MenZa checks today's OW schedule
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<raebodep> Hi, I'm muted on #ubuntu for no reason
<MenZa> raebodep: The floodbot did that - as Jordan_U mentioned. Perhaps bazhang can fix this little mishap?
<bazhang> raebodep, try now
<raebodep> Thank you
<bazhang> you're welcome :)
<ikonia> raebodep: do you need help in here ?
<raebodep> Yes
<ikonia> what's the problem ?
<raebodep> Your bots are freaking out
<ikonia> no they are not
<raebodep> Yes they are
<ikonia> you're mute problem has been solved
<raebodep> They are annoying
<ikonia> raebodep: they are performiung their function correctly
<ikonia> for the record raebodep appears to be attempting to troll #ubuntu so I'd take that with a pinch of salt
<Tm_T> hrrr
<mneptok> hold his nick up to a mirror
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> ooh is it that bear guy again ?
<bazhang> bearshare?
<ikonia> yes
<Tm_T> n=avoid@ (;)
<bazhang> ah pedobear
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: hi thanks for joining.
<jacquesdupontd> so tell me i know what i did bad i'm really sorry but must admit i've bigger problems but i shouldn't have done it and i'm here cause i need this channel as it needs me sometimes that's the principe
<ikonia> just a quick one, I've no doubt that your comment was a light hearted joke, however making reference to drugs eg: the more you take/less you take the better/worse it is - than to ubuntu
<ikonia> I'd appriciated it if you could leave that sort of refernce out of the channel
<ikonia> is that acceptable ?
<jacquesdupontd> just lemme apologize that was just for the joke i can't see the point about helping and at the same time make people feel that ubuntu is open mind and that we can help and have fun at the same time, my point of view is that if we want (and i want it since 5 years, i've made like 100 installations personals computer of guys and also many girls that are now thanking me everyday) but i'm sure you understand me it's not abo
<jacquesdupontd> ut asking age sex and city on the help/support chat but i think the goal is to help people, that's what i'm doing and i agree sometimes i make joke in the same time but i always try to be on the subject
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: I suggest you check out the channel guidelines, 1.) it's a very busy support channel - making joke lines just adds to then noise 2.) not all people will take your comments as a joke and could see it as rude or in appropriate, so it's best not to do it 3.) people come to the channel for support, give them support, if you want to have fun with them, join #ubuntu-offtopic with them or another offtopic channel
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, you know for sure everybody has his point of view on drugs and we were not talking about that at all, i took a bad example but i could have said my favorite grand ma sentence : salt, you always can put more, but you're never able to take some off
<jacquesdupontd> it means the same thing
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: that would have made it slightly better and less open to offense, however it still wouldn't have been required
<ikonia> the only problem I had was you referencing drugs as a bench mark, if you can drop that sort of comment, there is no problem at all
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, you know we're not gonna discuss during hours about that, i think we are both adult, i completely understand that you do your work for the ubuntu support irc chat to be safe and for it's rules to be followed but thanks i've already read rules a long time ago but sometimes i really can't see the point and i couldn't imagine that you would tell me something about it, anyway i understand i apologize and now i would
<jacquesdupontd>  prefer to take my time to help people than defending myself on this fact.
<jacquesdupontd> but before i leave i have to ask you something
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: if you have read the rules - you know them, just because you disagree with them doesn't mean you can ignore them
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: please ask.
<jacquesdupontd> i don't disagree at all, sorry ubuntu irc chat is not taking my complete lifetime and i'm doing a lot of thing and i made a mistake, i thank you to take time to explain me it and think i just apologize
<jacquesdupontd> my question
<ikonia> that's not a problem at all, I appriciate it, every one makes mistakes
<jacquesdupontd> that's what i wanted to say, but i understand now that the word drug first is not seen tne same at all in different countries and culture
<ikonia> thats fine, that was the point I was making
<jacquesdupontd> i'm not seeing it this way, i'm an electronic producer and i dj all over the world wich doesn't mean at all that i take drugs but means that this subject is like talking about cofee or wine for me and we don't even talk about it anyway i totally agree with you
<jacquesdupontd> but now about the #offtopic never worked
<ikonia> I'm not sure how anything you've just said has any relevance, please just follow the rules of the channel.
<jacquesdupontd> cause when you have a discussion that can be interesting with someone it's really boring to tell the guy come to offtopic with me, the place to talk and make jokes with only UBUNTU Community
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: ubuntu is not for dicussion or jokes, it's for #ubuntu support and disscussion, if you're on those two topics, there is no problem
 * MenZa swaps ikonia's #ubuntu and ubuntu around
<ikonia> thank you
<jacquesdupontd> i'm used to make joke as they come and i'm used on irc that everybody can join sometimes for 1 sentence. The subject (wich can be something else than a joke and can be on computers) just come like that and i can't see the point of joining the offtopic to tell 1 thing that you wanted to say then leave the chat and then come back on the #ubuntu support channel. Understand me, you can't know how i thank this channel to exi
<jacquesdupontd> st cause it had helped me for years but i've helped people a lot too and i'm opening a debat : my point of view is that ubuntu has to play on the fact that we are not geek are bots like ms people can be.
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: - no one is asking you to act like geeks or bots, but making drug references/jokes is not acceptabe - that's how it is
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: the channel is VERY busy, so it needs to stick to support discussion only, those are the rules for the channel, and they have kept it running sucessfully
<jacquesdupontd> totally agree but been caught for much more less sometimes it's applying rules for applying rules and not for what has been made the rule for. But this is another subject that is working with everything and we won't resolve it today.
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> it's applying the rules, because they are the rules and your comment was inappropriate
<ikonia> however - I must leave now and can't really continue this discussion.
<ikonia> as I've said - please follow the rules of the channel, there will be no problems, be human and friendly but keep away from the drugs references please.
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, since karmic came out i'm on the channel and helping people and mostly of the type in /query windows so it doesn't flood the channel. I was sure after karmic would get out there would be a lot of people, didn't knew this karmic would be so different/buggy and now i've set it perfectly i want to tell them that's it's not a bad version
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: that comment has no relevence to the discusison
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: support is also supposed to be provided in the channel so others can benifit from it
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, btw i don't do drug since 4 years but we don't care at all
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: I'm not interested in your drug commitments
<ikonia> I'm interested in you keeping the drug references out of #ubuntu - that's all I ask
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, seems nothing i'll say will be ok, then thx for remembering me the rules cya later.
<ikonia> you've said you'll stop the drug references, that's great, that's all I asked
<ikonia> if you've nothing else you're welcome to leave #ubuntu-ops and return to #ubuntu
<bazhang> floodbots seem to be slow responding
<DJones> Hi, Just wondering are the floodbots down at the minute? A couple of times in teh last few minutes people have pasted into the channel and floodbots haven't done anything
<bazhang> DJones, seem to be
<DJones> ok, thanks, just thought it was worth bringing to attention in case it hadn't been noticed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, server_new said: ubottu: uwhat is ubuntu repository configuration
<jrib> if anyone is bored, construct a nice mask to catch http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?query=yoshi&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on&floods=on
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (yoshi765)
<jrib> no one took up my offer huh
<jrib> for now I'm forwarding n=nds@ here
<jpds> "Sorry, bantracker is not available for anonymous users
<jpds> Join #ubuntu-ops on irc.freenode.net to descuss bans
<jpds> The bantracker should really use OpenID.
<jrib> jpds: his ips used to have some similarities but they're pretty random now anyway
<elky> jpds, i'm sure tsimpson would welcome your patches :P
<MenZa> jpds: and use Launchpad, too? :P
<bazhang> oh right, Avash_
<MenZa> what's our policy on nicknames like that? o_o
<bazhang> none afaik
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> oh well, it was the lart abuse that got me
<MenZa> just like yesterday
<bazhang> or got him rather :)
<MenZa> heh
<jussio1> @now
<jpds> elky: heh.
<jpds> jussio1: I think you have to specify $TZ.
<jussio1> jpds: yup
<jussio1> @now helsinki
<jussio1> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussio1> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: November 05 2009, 15:11:31
<jussio1> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 05 2009, 13:11:39
<jussio1> nope, just need to be logged in...
<jussio1> :/
<jussio1> tsimpson: how about fixing that if youve a min...
<jpds> Pici: Haha.
<apparle> I am unable to connect to ubuntu through webchat.freenode.net
<Pici> apparle: I'm looking into it, one moment.
<ikonia> errr why can't I join ops-monitor ?
<Pici> apparle: Can you part #ubuntu-proxy-users and then try to join #ubuntu again?
<Pici> It should be working now.
<Pici> ikonia: Your hostmask changed.
<ikonia> shouldn't have, I'm on the same box
<ikonia> ughhh my cloak hasn't been changed back yet
<ikonia> that's why
<ikonia> hang on, thank you Pici
<Pici> ikonia: you're now a pdpc supporter, not unaffiliated.
<Pici> ikonia: try again.
<ikonia> I know, I asked for it to be changed back
<ikonia> one moment, lets get it put back
<Pici> ikonia: I added an invite exception for pdpc/*/ikonia for now
<ikonia> thank you
<apparle> Pici: thanks
<mneptok> jussio1: ready to rock?
<jussio1> yup
<jussio1> mneptok: follow script, you intro, then me, then you?
<mneptok> yes please
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> ubottu: join #ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> about to call ops in -classroom. please ignore.
<ubottu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom ()
 * topyli ignores
<tsimpson> I hate thee supybot
<nalioth> tsimpson: you killed ubottu!  :P
<topyli> :-o
<tsimpson> well it's being naughty
<ikonia> interesting session
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-classroom, mneptok said: !mneptok is a hoopty frood who knows where his towel is.
<tsimpson> how come ubottu and ubot2 are in -classroom?
<ikonia> 6nice session jussio1 and mneptok
<Pici> jussio1, mneptok: I unforunately *just* got back to my desk, but I read through most of the backlog in -classroom.  Good session guys, and thanks :)
 * mneptok high-fives jussio1 
<tsimpson> !also does a few other tasks, if she notices a bug number in the form "bug 2" then she will tell the channel what the bug
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<ubottu> also does a few other tasks, if she notices a bug number in the form "bug 2" then she will tell the channel what the bug is and give a URL for it. She also will tell information about packages in the following way:
<tsimpson> jussio1: ^ ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<maco> win 20
<jussio1> tsimpson: yeah, I know... oops
<tonyyarusso> Karmic is outsmarting me - bah.
<jussio1> tonyyarusso: fail :P
<tonyyarusso> jussio1: inrite?  Usability should mean that if I knew how to do something in Jaunty, I shouldn't *lose* that ability in future versions...
<tonyyarusso> +o
<jussio1> tonyyarusso: whats bothering you?
<tonyyarusso> jussio1: In Karmic, I can play sounds on the machine, and sound recorder can record from line-in, but I can't figure out how to pass-through from line-in to output, such that it plays the input through it's output.
<tonyyarusso> The sound dialogue is too dumbed down to do anything anymore, and I'm not sure where those options got moved to.
<maco__> im not sure "but thats teh hacky way weve always done it" counts, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> maco: Hacky?  There was a checkbox specifically for this function!
<maco> i dont actually know what youre talking about
<maco> just saying that "thats how we've always done it" isnt a decent usability argument
<tonyyarusso> maco: I have a radio plugged into my computer's line-in, and speakers plugged into the line-out.  I want to play the radio and hear it.
<maco> pavucontrol?
<tonyyarusso> maco: Agreed - the argument is "There was a way we've always done it, and now there appears to be no way, same or not"
<tonyyarusso> In the process of installing that now to look.
<tonyyarusso> If yes, that should be installed by default.
<tonyyarusso> I also don't have any terminal beeps anymore, so I don't know when I get highlights in irssi.
<jussio1> tonyyarusso: Use KDE :P
<maco> oh the hardware beep was disabled
<maco> you should have an option somewhere for a software beep though
<maco> or visual bell, for the hearing impaired
<tonyyarusso> "should", yes.  I haven't found it yet though.
<maco> used to be in system -> prefrences -> sound, back when i used gnome
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I'm aware.
<tonyyarusso> System > Prefs > Sound doesn't have ANY of the options it used to anymore.  It's basically just a little level slider.  Useless.
<tonyyarusso> I can't find what I need in any of padevchooser paman paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter  either.
<tonyyarusso> There.  Installing gnome-alsamixer got me what I need.  wth.
<tonyyarusso> Still no beeps though
<tonyyarusso> Well, if y'all wonder why I don't answer ops calls for the next six months, this will be why...  Grr.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: the alert sounds should be going through one of alsa, libcanberra, gstreamer, or esd
<Amaranth> all route to pulseaudio
<Amaranth> (depends on the app)
<Amaranth> pulseaudio's volume slider is supposed to control every volume slider in alsamixer
<Amaranth> but that feature may have gotten disabled due to crappy drivers that overdrive at 0 dB
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: are you not getting _any_ alert sounds or just none from your IRC client?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: try this: pactl load-module module-x11-bell sample=bell.ogg
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Not getting any as far as I can tell, but I'm not sure what else should cause them.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: ran that command; now what?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: now do you get a beep? :)
<tonyyarusso> No.
<Amaranth> well crap
<Amaranth> hmm, I don't anymore either
<tonyyarusso> I've found at least 5 people with the same issue, but no answers.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: say my nick
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth:
 * Amaranth curses a lot
<Amaranth> this worked at beta time
<tonyyarusso> By "worked" do you mean you had Gnome alert sounds or pcspkr?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: do you have a "Beep" slider in alsamixer?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: alert sounds
<Pici> pcspkr is blacklisted
<Amaranth> and the alert sound that replaces the beep, specifically
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Yeah - it was muted by default, but I unmuted and raised it all the way up already
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: yeah mine is completely broken too :/
<tonyyarusso> Pici: I'm aware.  The issue is that its replacement doesn't work.
<telnetamaranth> Amaranth: test
<tonyyarusso> WTF
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Turn off Compiz.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: I know, the pactl workaround worked as of the 21st of October
<Pici> compiz has its own bell thing, I remember seeing an option in ccsm, doesnt it?
<Amaranth> compiz still tells X to trigger a system beep while metacity uses libcanberra
<Amaranth> so you need pulseaudio to override the X beep with bell.ogg
<Pici> I just have ssh access here, so I can't really test anything.
<Amaranth> Pici: it does but it is enabled by default
<Pici> Amaranth: Is it?
<Amaranth> Pici: audible bell is, yes
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: actually switching to metacity didn't help me...
<tonyyarusso> huh
<tonyyarusso> did here
<tonyyarusso> via the Sys>prefs>appearance thing
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: any idea what changed after beta?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: no idea
<Amaranth> hmm, it seems the xchat-gnome sound notification plugin won't stay loaded
<Amaranth> even if I give it a full path to the bell.ogg it fails to do anything useful
<Amaranth> so pulseaudio broke, yay
<tonyyarusso> I was really hoping Karmic would be the release where PA wasn't broken finally...
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: is this a compiz bug, a pulseaudio bug, or something else?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: pulseaudio and compiz, technically
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: a fix in either one will fix the problem
<tonyyarusso> ok
<Amaranth> for pulseaudio it's actually a bug fix, for compiz it's a new feature :)
<Amaranth> bug 301174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301174 in metacity "Use proper sound event instead of system beep" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301174
<Amaranth> please don't file another :)
<tonyyarusso> too late :(
<Amaranth> dupe it :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm confused as to how people managed to close the bug requesting that pcspkr be disabled without bothering to make sure things worked with its replacement.  Bad release management there.
<Pici> pcspkr has been blacklisted for at least two releases now iirc.
<Flannel> openweek6?  Someone's gotta get the point across to the people using webchat that they need to pick nicks.
<czajkowski> hey has anyone had any dealings with a  tusker before ?
<ikonia> nick rings a bell
<czajkowski> he's been trolling the last hour in the openweek classroom chat on the ubuntu women
<czajkowski> pulled him aside and had a we chat as pleia2 was giving her talk and no maco is
<Flannel> He's not in the BT
<ikonia> let me check that IP - as I'm aware of someone else bragging about #u-w in the last hour
<Flannel> that I can see
<elky> ikonia, if that's sss, then grrr.
<ikonia> I hope not
<elky> i will grrr him in to next century if it is.
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> well I just siad I'd pop in here and let folks know he's about anyways
<ikonia> doesn't look like it is, IP's not the right country - not that that is fact, but it's an early sign
<guntbert> hi, please can someone have a look at ranix in #ubuntu - maybe he is only a bit over ambitious - but he could be on the edge to trolling/dubious advice too
<ikonia> sure
<guntbert> thx
<ikonia> I'll speak to him in PM now
<elky> which him? both hims?
<ikonia> ranix
<ikonia> leave sx3 alone
<ikonia> leaving
<ikonia> interesting got a grumpy reponse to use a bot to talk to ranix in pm - I'll try to get him to join here as he doesn't seen keen on a pm
<Flannel> Use a bot to talk to him in pm?
<ikonia> yes???? didn't seem happy that I'd pm'd him first without asking, told me to use the bot or ask questions in the channel
<ikonia> now ignoring me
<ikonia> ahhh ranix thank you for joining
<ranix> happy to be here
<ikonia> just a quick request to see if you could tone down the agression towards some of the comments you're giving to users in #ubuntu recently
<ranix> OK
<ikonia> telling people not to use guis, google first, use debian not ubuntu, etc etc, a little more friendly/helpful would work a little better
<ikonia> is that possible ?
<ikonia> ranix: I've just read your comments in #debian-offtopic and it's now clear you've been trying to troll the channel
<ikonia> ranix: if there is nothing else to discuss please leave the channel as this channel has a non-idle policy
<ranix> ah sorry, I was working
<ikonia> how sad, #debian-offtopic appears to cheer on / almost make a joke out of ranix trolling other channels.
<Flannel> Howdy kjoer
<kjoer> hi
<kjoer> eh
<kjoer> quit msg i take it
<Flannel> Indeed.
<kjoer> sorry :/
<kjoer> its random, some of em are indeed a bit nasty
<tonyyarusso> Might want to redo that database then
<kjoer> disabled them
<mneptok> even better
<tonyyarusso> That works too.
<mneptok> random /quit messages are like letting your enemies write a list of things to say on a first date
<kjoer> hehe
<Flannel> mneptok: You mean we're not supposed to do that?
<mneptok> "Boy, those pills sure helped clear up that discharge."
<mneptok> "Wait ... where are you going?"
<Flannel> kjoer: You should be able to rejoin #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic now
<kjoer> ok, thanks, sorry for the inconvenience, wont happen again
<tomaw> I don't suppose there's a spanish speaking soul around is there?
<tomaw> nm, the annoyance quit
<tsimpson> you'd probably find a couple in -irc if you ever need one again
<ikonia> #ubuntu-es maybe ? they have been helpful in the past
<Flannel> Wow.  A netsplit of two people?
<ikonia> big hit !
<MenZa> DOUBLEKILL.
<niko> pratchett i guess
<eclipse75> ikonia = ignorant bitch :) now i am done
 * nalioth blinks
<Flannel> done is certainly one word for it
<tsimpson> well, that was.. something
<Flannel> Howdy eclipse75
<eclipse75> oh, and ##slackware is better. also the distro is more stable now im done
<tsimpson> is there something we can help you with eclipse75, without insulting people?
<eclipse75> that was directed towards ikonia
<eclipse75> :D
<eclipse75> nah just towards ikonia
<nalioth> eclipse75: you can PM ikonia as you wish
<tsimpson> I guess not
 * nalioth has had enough of that childishness for a bit
<ikonia> I'll on phone 2 mins
<tsimpson> the forward from #ubuntu should be set to a normal ban
<ikonia> on phone sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-06
<MenZa> For the record, I poked AS in a query not to do that... whatever 'that' is.
<ubottu> prower called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> attitude problems in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I can't tell if lizzy would get better support in another channel
<MenZa> I can't see what the whole issue is about
<Flannel> She needs help connecting to some database? or something? and is trying to figure out if she needs a tunnel (ssh tunnel?)
 * MenZa shrugs
<ubottu> Loafers called the ops in #ubuntu (manish)
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (mirc-drifter)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mirc-drifter)
<DBO> final version of my hilarious conversation with prower, hes a terrible troll and I was BORED
<DBO> http://paste2.org/p/501579
<MenZa> THankyaverymach.
<MenZa> @ Flannel
<elkbuntu> speaking people!
<elky> oh deary
<DBO> we cant speak!
<DBO> clones
<DBO> elkbuntu lacks the +v
<DBO> shes the fake
<elky> pwnt.
<DBO> haha
<nalioth> yes, fake.
<DBO> nalioth, I kindly request you review my actions in the log I pasted
<DBO> if you find I was out of line I request further you remove my status as operator :)
<MenZa> Flannel: he's back
<Flannel> mirc-drifter: how can we help you?
<nalioth> DBO: did you want something special for that waste of my eyesight?
<DBO> no, I was just keeping my word
<DBO> i figured I would get a smart ass response :P
<MenZa> nalioth: Actually, I found it quite entertaining. And DBO *is* only acting as he said in the /query.
<MenZa> As much as it is baiting, and trolling a troll, I do believe he was put in his place.
<Flannel> mirc-drifter: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<nalioth> mirc-drifter: welcome to #ubuntu-ops, can we be of service?  If not, please respect our /topic.
<nalioth> hi LjL
<LjL> hi nal
<LjL> shall i wait in the queue?
<nalioth> LjL: the queue to be shown the door? whyever would you want to be in that one?  :)
<LjL> good point :P
<MenZa> hehehe
<LjL> ok, i just wanted to inform you what "papait" in #ubuntu-offtopic has been abusive to me in private, in case it happens with someone else
<LjL> basically, just after joining -ot and larting me, i started getting NOTICEs from him
<LjL> 16 of them to be exact
<LjL> which looked like [02:22:42] [Notice] -papait- you are a nice JOKER
<nalioth> LjL: ok, thanks for the info
<LjL> it might be a very old acquaintance i banned ages ago, who used to behave like that, i'm not really sure
<LjL> bye
<LjL> so i *should* know him?
<LjL> "avash" didn't quite ring a bell, aside from being in the logs a couple of times...
<LjL> but i haven't looked in the old logs.
<LjL> oh, meh, i just didn't look hard enough in the new ones. i'll just grab the popcorn then
<ubottu> aperson called the ops in #ubuntu (xfire8)
<ubottu> Ashfire908 called the ops in #ubuntu (mysoogal)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> prower seems to still be at it
<wgrant> Oh, prower is known?
<bazhang> check the paste from DBO above wgrant
<DBO> is he?
<wgrant> bazhang: I read that earlier, but didn't make the connection. Oops.
<DBO> where is he?
<wgrant> #u
<bazhang> #ubuntu DBO
<DBO> okay
<DBO> I will watch him
<DBO> thank you
<TrueSongMedia> Hey guys... I can't join #ubuntu and the test in #ubuntu-read-topic fails
<TrueSongMedia> any ideas?
<elky> i have an idea. wait more than 2 minutes.
<mneptok> jinx!
<TrueSongMedia> So what's the deal with the #ubuntu-read-topic junk?
<mneptok> TrueSongMedia: you were disconnected when someone ran a know exploit.
<TrueSongMedia> What happened?
<mneptok> *known
<TrueSongMedia> Ahh
<TrueSongMedia> fun :/
<mneptok> hence, you are asked to correct the problem before using #ubuntu again
<TrueSongMedia> makes sense
<TrueSongMedia> Did you report the person to the network?
<elky> TrueSongMedia, so you'll correct the problem and come back to us on port 8001 or whatever?
<TrueSongMedia> Oh, it's already fixed. I'm in #ubuntu now. I was just curious why it was needed :)
<TrueSongMedia> But did you report the exploiter to an 0p3r so he/she/it can be banned?
<elky> yes.
<TrueSongMedia> Cool :)
<TrueSongMedia> Well, not cool that it's needed, but cool that it's taken care of
<DBO> nalioth, you here?
<DBO> hey do we have any freenode staffers here?
<prower> So, #ubuntu-ops are in the business of "trolling trolls" now, are they? Interesting stuff. Does the IRC council provide special training on that, or are you just naturally a bunch of assholes to begin with?
<tsimpson> erm, what are you on about exactly?
<prower> MenZa: Glad I could provide you with some "entertainment."
<prower> tsimpson: Why don't you ask your nazi friend DBO, who apparently is getting his screen capturing software ready to catch my "crazy," being the immature little fuck that he is
<DBO> hes nuts
<DBO> I love him
<DBO> can we keep him?
<tsimpson> you know what, I don't think I'm going to get anywhere with you prower, so I'll point you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<tsimpson> if you have an issue with an op(s), there are instructions tere
<tsimpson> *there
<prower> tsimpson: You know what? DBO said there was a process too. And that process was him making fun of me behind my back.
<prower> tsimpson: Fuck your process.
<tsimpson> use it or don't
<tsimpson> resolve this or don't
<DBO> hes not banned tsimpson, just so you know
<DBO> hes just been swearing at me in PM for about 30 minutes
<prower> You're all just as fucking bad as ikonia, a bunch of immature little shits with more power than you deserve. You go ahead and "keep" what you're got DBO, you fucking twat. Hope you had fun.
<tsimpson> prower: you clearly aren't in a mood to discuss anything
<DBO> I got logs if you wanna read, they are hilarious
<MenZa> I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
<DBO> its funny
 * tsimpson just gives up and waits for his alien overloads to arrive
<Tm_T> love is in the air
<DBO> that man is the single handedly craziest person I ever met
<MenZa> I'm... inclined to agree
 * MenZa shakes head disbelievingly
<MenZa> See, the thing is DBO, you must have made an impact on him
<MenZa> He went through, checked the links, found the IRC logs to -ops (I assume), and he's most likely still reading along.
<DBO> well his original anger was I didn't ban the girl who screamed retards in #ubuntu and instead just told her to tone it down
<DBO> yeah I figured he would see it
<DBO> didn't *care*
<DBO> i only have to put up with him for so long before hes just wasting my time and I deserve some fun out of it :P
<MenZa> All I'm saying is that you must've made an impact on him that way round
<DBO> well his anger level is actually only slightly elevated from when I first started talking to him
<DBO> hes been wound up all night
 * MenZa nods
 * wgrant sighs.
<ubottu> prower called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> And that, ladies and gentlemen
<MenZa> Is the action of a desperate man.
<DBO> well thats that
<MenZa> Trolls: 0, Ubuntu: 1
 * MenZa shakes DBO's hand.
<DBO> good game
<MenZa> Well played, good sir.
 * tsimpson stares at jussi01___ in #k and blinks several times
<prower> Ahh, well that was fun, I must say. :> Thanks a load.
<prower> Flannel: You can feel free to keep that ban as long as you'd like, I've had my fun with DBO and I have several other users sitting in channel. No one better than an Ubuntu op as a trolling victim -- haven't found a better target yet!
<Flannel> prower: If there's nothing else we can do for you at the moment, please don't idle here.  Thanks.
<prower> Flannel: Oh no, DBO provided all the entertainment that we needed and your ban hasn't even gotten rid of me. Besides, I'm not idling, I'm having a chat.
<tsimpson> prower: you have been told what to do if you have an issue with an operator, it's up to you to choose to do that or not
<prower> tsimpson: Ahh, I don't have any real issue with any operator. :> Made a good act of it though, no?
<tsimpson> if you have no issue, then you have no business here
<prower> tsimpson: Hmm...well, what issues are covered here?
<tsimpson> This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only
<tsimpson> from /topic
<prower> tsimpson: Ahh, that must have scrolled by too quickly for me, sorry. I was too busy laughing myself shitless at DBO. I do have an actual question along those lines, however.
<elky> prower, this is not a place to spectate or obtain entertainment from.
<prower> elky: Well it was a place that DBO thought he could get entertainment from me, it's a shame for him that he was the one being strung along but I can't account for his gullibility. :>
<elky> prower, you do not appear to have any need to be in this channel.
<prower> tsimpson: In either case, my question -- why aren't the IRC team members also a part of the council? I think that they ought to have more of a say in the process, there seems to be a disconnect between the two.
<tsimpson> prower: members of the IRC Council are members of the IRC operators team
<prower> tsimpson: Ahh, okay -- so it's the reverse of how I was picturing it then, the IRC council members have an administrative roll as well?
<tsimpson> if you want to talk to the council the details are in the link I gave you earlier
<prower> tsimpson: I don't have any need to speak to the council, as I said I don't have any issue with any particular operator.
<tsimpson> the IRC Council are the group responsible for the IRC operators team
<prower> tsimpson: I see...and there's a "pool" of people that the council would consider as potential operators I suppose, or does it work differently than that?
<prower> (No, I don't want to be one, if that's what you're thinking :P For one I'd never have a chance, for another you guys fall for it way, way too easily, I wouldn't want to be associated with you to be honest)
<tsimpson> the council pick operators as the need arises from the active members in the channel(s)
<elky> prower, operators are selected from active, helpful people who contribute on IRC politely and who show a capacity to mediate situations.
<prower> elky: Well that certainly makes sense, you want people who are level-headed and involved in the community to manage said community. Same way that a lot of the message boards I've moderated on have worked. :>
<prower> tsimpson: I'd imagine that sometimes results in bad choices though? Accidentally of course...some people who are active and then get a +o probably don't always use it the way they should
<prower> tsimpson: But there's not really a better way to select people, when you think about it
<tsimpson> not often
<prower> MenZa: Congrats by the way, you weren't fooled for even half of a second. :>
<elky> prower, i'm failing to understand what you're trying to achieve here.
<prower> tsimpson: Oh, I wouldn't think so...I've been coming here for years, can't remember a time in recent memory where an op that was brought on had to be removed for those reasons
<elky> prower, then you're not as in touch as you think you are.
<prower> elky: Well I'm not an "insider" as you would say, so obviously I'm not privy to every detail of what happens on the administrative side, graned
<prower> elky: In either case I'm not trying to achieve anything, I'm asking questions about the IRC council because I'm genuinely curious. :> Already "achieved" what I wanted with DBO.
<prower> (Thanks DBO)
<elky> prower, so what exactly are you aiming to achieve here now.
<Amaranth> elky: He wants to screw with you too
<prower> elky: I believe I just stated that
<prower> Amaranth: No, if I was screwing with somebody it'd be much more obvious, and he wouldn't fall for it :> Too smart for that
<prower> I'm just curious about how people got to be ops in the first place, that's all, the association with Canonical, etc.
<tsimpson> there is detail about the council at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<tsimpson> ooh, too late
 * MenZa raises eyebrow
<elky> oh a PM. one that does not prompt a reply, so none shall be given.
<elky> more baiting PMs that do not actually require responses.
 * MenZa knows them
<elky> and a threat to ban evade. tasty.
<elky> <prower> I will be coming back to #ubuntu though, you can't throw the banhammer down when you don't know which account is which, no? :> Have a good one!
<wgrant> They never seem to realise the consequences of that...
 * tsimpson still waits for the alien overlords to arrive
<elky> wgrant, well that's their sense of self-importance and misplaced admiration for their own genius.
 * MenZa is reminded of the old my-dad-can-beat-up-your-dad, sips.
<DBO> hes been using the same IP for over a year, he also uses the name orochi, his name is John Walsh, email address prower2000@gmail.com, ip 72.139.80.239
<DBO> that should about cover any identifying information
<elky> ah, that email address is familiar.
<DBO> you really think he would use a proxy
<MenZa> DBO is a professional stalker.
<DBO> eh it only took a couple googles and some email headers
<MenZa> which is what professional stalkers do these days
<elky> also goes by blue fox and uses both hotmail and yahoo addresses for prower2000
<MenZa> *eyeballs*
<DBO> yep
<elky> DBO, is he also blind melon or something like that?
<DBO> maybe
<DBO> also is prower2000@crosswinds.net
<elky> if so, he definately knows about the IRC Council.
<DBO> elky, his name was attached tosomething like blind|melon
<elky> the logs of this channel should have traces of him from late july through to early august.
<MenZa> interesting
 * jussi01 sighs...
<DBO> you okay jussi01?
<jussi01> DBO: just one of those days. what can go wrong will go wrong :(
<DBO> anything we can help you with?
<elky> jussi01, welcome to my week!
<DBO> look, I found his pubkey! :P http://wwwkeys.ch.pgp.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xEBC12E8E
<jussi01> nah, Ive got to kick some kubuntu dev's butts though.... who ever didnt put the windows usb creator, or a tleast a link to it, on the karmic cd should be shot.
<tsimpson> ok, can we stop doing that now?
<DBO> from http://wwwkeys.ch.pgp.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=index&search=crosswinds
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> sorry
<tsimpson> jussi01: it's on the netbook CD, where it belongs ;)
<jussi01> tsimpson: it needs to be at least linked from the normal cd.
 * MenZa hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> Guys, I just read backlog. Can you please remember this is a public channel, and while he may have been angry and sounding a bit nuts, we still have a duty to be professional and not "troll" the trolls. Please be careful what you say and do, we are the ubuntu ops, lets behave like ops.
<MenZa> jussi01: in hindsight, that was slightly stupid. I apologise for my part in it, even though I *did* not feel that it was unfair in anyway
<MenZa> from a more principled point of view though, that wasn't exactly the correct conduct
<MenZa> if anything, it was unfair to the rest of the community, but not to him
<MenZa> that's my only regret.
<tsimpson> we have a responsibility to be examples to other users, and we can't expect others to follow the CoC and guidelines if we don't ourselfs
<MenZa> and that's the part I'm not too happy about having bordered
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> boxxy again?!
<bazhang> in PM
<MenZa> [2009-11-06 08:33:33 UTC]  <boxxy> GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTERSPACE
<MenZa> in a query
 * MenZa lawds.
 * MenZa invokes soft-ignore.
<bazhang> now in #freenode
<bazhang> unresponsive in PM (outside of profanity). sorry can't hang around longer, work calls.
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimpson> I want proof of that ;)
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<jpds> morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi jpds
<jussi01> socks4anon: is there something we can help you with?
<jussi01> hallo dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi jussi01
<jussi01> socks4anon: Ok, Im going to remove you from the channel as you are non responsive, however you are welcome to drop back when you are active to discuss your issue.
<jpds> jussi01: is idle : 0 days 7 hours 52 mins 20 secs
<jussi01> jpds: huh?
<jpds> jussi01: If you /whois him. ;)
<jussi01> mhm. Im just trying to get why you told me this. ?
<MenZa> w7 60
<MenZa> woop
<MenZa> +s
<Pici> Well those were some interesting hilights
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no ping is <reply> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you ask me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Pici> argh
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> lol
<topyli> hmmm iirc they don't call that planet the size of ubottu's brain a planet anymore :(
<ikonia> that's no mooon........
<Tm_T> hi all, jussi01 asked me to say that he won't have internet connection in whole weekend
<ubottu> In ubottu, Darkedge said: lego is something to play with :)
<Pici> !away > _Spider_
<Seeker`> 2/whowas mesula
<niko> oh, see http://packages.ubunut.com/
<tsimpson> hmm?
<tsimpson> I need someone with UbuntuIrcCouncil access, anyone about?
<Amaranth> Isn't there a trigger to ping the council?
<tsimpson> !search council
<ubottu> Found: mako, irccouncil, ircc
<bazhang> yeah by using their nicks
<tsimpson> ooh, I just remembered they have a channel now
<tsimpson> except it's very empty
<tsimpson> nalioth: are you about?
<nalioth> tsimpson: hi
<tsimpson> nalioth: mind if I /msg you?
<nalioth> tsimpson: any time
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-07
<mneptok> socks4anon: how can help you?
<mneptok> +we
<socks4anon> I am trying to figure out how to get more displays
<socks4anon> I have a 8800gt with 2 outputs that I am using with compiz but I want to add more outputs and have 2 pci nvidia cards laying around
<mneptok> that's an Ubuntu support question. #ubuntu-ops is not a support channel.
<socks4anon> can i use those and still use compiz?
<mneptok> please ask in #ubuntu
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<socks4anon> ummm
<socks4anon> @ubuntu :That channel doesn't exist
<socks4anon> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<socks4anon> I have it set to connect to #ubuntu
<socks4anon> my irc client that is
<mneptok> OK, hold on
<mneptok> for some reason you appear to banned in #ubuntu, and forwarded here
<mneptok> i don't see anything matching your nick or ident
<Amaranth> mneptok: That means it's an IP ban then, no?
<tsimpson> most likely
<mneptok> Amaranth: could well be, but i can;t tell if the cloak is there
<socks4anon> well crap cakes
<mneptok> socks4anon: would you mind sharing your IP/hostmask with us?
<Pricey> socks4anon: Please /whois, and give us the IP listed there if you'd like us to find more details on the ban.
<socks4anon> 94.75.222.181
<socks4anon> it's a vpn though that's not me
<socks4anon> i don't give me out
<mneptok> OK, that IP is used by a consistent troll.
<mneptok> it is not going to be unbanned.
<socks4anon> i don't troll ubuntu
<mneptok> you may either stop using that open gateway, or not use #ubuntu
<socks4anon> gah
<socks4anon> ok
<nalioth> socks4anon: it is unfortunate that one of the users of your VPN is a troll :(
<mneptok> i'm not saying you do. i'm saying that someone elese that uses that open gateway does.
<socks4anon> i see it's a common one. you got any others that are good?
<mneptok> why do you feel you need one in the first place?
<Amaranth> We don't promote open proxies and such
<Amaranth> You have a cloak so only freenode can see your IP anyway
<nalioth> freenode frowns on open proxies
<Amaranth> Just make sure you sign into nickserv before joining a channel and no one can see
<socks4anon> yeah i usually do
<socks4anon> i just like being anonymous i guess as much as i can anyway.
<socks4anon> ill try to figure out something else idk why it fowards me here though
<mneptok> socks4anon: because that IP is banned, and forwarded to this channel
<Amaranth> You could pay for VPN access somewhere that is strict about kicking off abusing users
<Amaranth> Or use tor
<Amaranth> We allow tor-gpg in #ubuntu, right?
<socks4anon> yeah... was thinking about just renting my own virtual server and creating my own proxy... tor is banned.... i tried it
<mneptok> Amaranth: IIRC, most TOR exit nodes are k: lined
<Amaranth> Hrm
<nalioth> socks4anon: tor-gpg is NOT banned
<Amaranth> There you go
<nalioth> socks4anon: regular tor is banned from freenode
<socks4anon> ill look into it.. i just have plain old tor
<Amaranth> tor-gpg will uniquely identify you on the network (so we can still ban and such) but it won't tell who you are
 * mneptok tootles off to feed pets and play LotR: Conquest
<socks4anon> i quit using tor anyway too slow
 * nalioth watches mneptok's guinea pigs eat him . .
<socks4anon> ill check into tor-gpg though
<Amaranth> socks4anon: Look at the bottom of http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml for details on how to set it up
<Amaranth> socks4anon: http://blog.aizatto.com/2006/09/02/connecting-to-freenode-with-tor-using-xchat/ may also be helpful if you use xchat
<socks4anon> ok ty
<nalioth> Amaranth: except we don't allow tor any more  :(
<Amaranth> nalioth: at all?
<nalioth> tor-gpg
<Amaranth> Right, he'll have to modify the instructions in the second link but it at least shows where to go in xchat to set it up
<socks4anon> yeah its a socks5 server np
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> aperson called the ops in #ubuntu (Stallman)
<bazhang> wow
<nalioth> wow?
<Pricey> 05:21:18 < Caesar> slangasek: I wanted your opinion on http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2892189&group_id=6663&atid=106663
<Pricey> 05:21:37 < ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x292a878> bug 2892189 not found
<Pricey> 05:26:37 < jdong> LOL
<Pricey> 05:29:14 < wgrant> SF.net changed their URLs and pages, so ubottu is confused nowadays.
<Pricey> Someone want a project?
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x292a878> bug 2892189 not found
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2892189 could not be found
<Pricey> be quiet
<wgrant> I think I saw a bug about it.
<wgrant> but exams, yay.
<ubottu> losha called the ops in #ubuntu (please take care or Ericanne)
<tsimpson> if someone wants to fix sourceforge, go ahead, I won't touch it ;)
<ubottu> BlouBlou called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntunetsucks is trolling)
<Flannel> What an interesting person
<DJones> Looks like a clonebot is in #ubuntu, username fixx...
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (fixx8ex3O is a bot it seems)
<ubottu> fixx8ex3O called the ops in #ubuntu (fixx8ex3O is a bot it seems)
<ubottu> pronoy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vox> anyone aorund?
<ubottu> fixx8ex3O called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vox> there we go
<elky> oh yay, fixx bots again
<ikonia> 6hello
<bazhang> hi
<ikonia> hello ther
<ikonia> there even
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (sTrGs4ol)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (kykrishna)
<guntbert> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<guntbert> doesn't mention karmic in any way - on purpose?
<elky> i was under the impression it was un-regressed
<gord> it was un-regressed
<elky> guntbert, yes. on purpose.
<gord> there are still some performance problems but the regression issue identified there was fixed
<guntbert> ok :-) I had expected to read something like "on karmic it is ok again" :-)
<guntbert> thx and bye
<elky> i suppose we can add that if it worries people that much
<gord> ahh i dunno, its only people who are upgrading that might be interested so give it a week or two and it'll not be of any use
 * MenZa has no Intel graphics problems on Karmic
<MenZa> Jaunty was terrible. Jaunty has fixed all that.
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> Jaunty was terrible. Karmic has fixed all that. *
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, inki said: ubottu: is this the forum where to ask questions, is there a good howto for xchat ?
<ikonia> what's the council email address, I forget
<ikonia> ubuntu-irc-council@u.com ?
<MenZa> irc-council@
<MenZa> lists.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ta
<MenZa> iirc
<nalioth> ikonia: is it not something that can be handled in #ubuntu-irc-council?
<ikonia> it's not for me
<ikonia> user just needed a hand with channel registration, thought it best to send it in an email so it was on record
<ikonia> I can point him at the channel if you want, just seemed more formal to mail you
<ikonia> would you rather I point him at mail or the channel ?
<nalioth> the chanel, preferably
<nalioth> i personally don't think the ML should be used for normal irc operations
<ikonia> ok - no problem
<ikonia> nalioth: all yours
<nalioth> grazi
<ikonia> thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> In ubottu, craig131 said: What is the meaning of life
<mneptok> 42
<niko> what is the question ?
<gord> "what is the most uttered number on the internet?"
 * mneptok gives niko today's Can't Read One Line Of Scrollback award ;)
 * niko should change his framebuffer to 100x100 :p
 * MenZa is 236x40
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-08
<gouki> Do I have to ask here to get locobot_1 removed or do I just kick it?
<gouki> From a channel, I mean.
<Seeker`> gouki: I suspect asking here would be best
<Seeker`> arand: how can we help you?
<gouki> Can someone please remove locobot_1 from #ubuntu-pt?
<Seeker`> I'm not sure who runs that bot
<Seeker`> may be worth brining it up in
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-irc too
<gouki> Seeker`, thank you,
<arand> The !installing factoid still mentions known bugs for ubiquity dapper, is that really relevant?
<Seeker`> feel free to suggest a replacement
<arand> The other items seem fairly relevant, so I figured just removing the dapper item would clear it up a bit...
<Seeker`> !installing
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Seeker`> someone else will take a look at it, not on the right client for it atm
<arand> All bugs referenced there seems to be fixed. First item seems to be closed via https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-advanced-partitioner, not sure about the powerpc thing though, but it does seem like a lot of irrelevant/ outdated info there
<Seeker`> yeah, I saw
<Seeker`> just a pain to correct it while accessing irc using PuTTY
<arand> Ok, just wanted to point it out.
<tsimpson> Dapper is still supported until 2011, so it should be there
<tsimpson> (on the server)
<tsimpson> but then again, ubiquity is the GUI installer, so maybe not
<tsimpson> !no installing is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<Seeker`> 3ty
<wgrant> tsimpson: Right, Dapper Ubiquity has been unsupported since June.
<ubottu> aperson called the ops in #ubuntu (Prikolistik)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (prikolistik #ubuntu)
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> I think -ot could do with some eyes
<bazhang> eyes on Hajuu
<Tm_T> uh oh
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest96712)
<vox> anyone alive?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Bodsda> Excuse me kind sirs/madam's could we please have some assistance with a spammer/troll in #ubuntu please
<Bodsda> nvm, already dealt with
<vox> just remove ^^
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<vox> Guest96712 [n=Wayne88h@109.192.7.78]
<vox> *removed
<Bodsda> Thank you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, grawity said: ubottu, cube =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<jrib> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<jrib> !cube =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<jrib> !cube =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<jrib> !cube
<jrib> ubottu i hate you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i hate you
<jrib> !-cube
<ubottu> cube is <alias> composite - added by LjL on 2007-11-21 16:47:34
<jrib> !composite =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<jrib> !composite =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<jrib> though don't most other factoids just have "!compiz" instead of /msg?
<jussio1> jrib: its preferable to have /msg than !
<jrib> jussio1: k
<jussio1> if we have space
<jussio1> reason being, if someone calls 2 factoids at the end, then we get more channel noise.
<sblunix> Hey guys
<sblunix> Just wondering if you were aware of user "dns"
<sblunix> Everytime someone logs into #ubuntu It sends:
<sblunix> -dns- Welcome to #ubuntu - You want BNC? For FREE? Yes! Visit and Click Text! : ( http://vpsnetwork.info )
<sblunix> I don't think it's an actual part of ubuntu...
<jrib> I queried dns and he agreed to stop
<jrib> now he's asking me how old I am...
<Seeker`> jrib: asl lol
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ILoveMyGlock)
<Tm_T> jussio1: hi
<MenZa> ILoveMyGlock, Grexo - connection, anyone?
<Seeker`> dunno who Grexo is
<MenZa> bantracker records, anyone?
<MenZa> i=grex23@sdf-eu.org
<ubottu> ILoveMyGlock called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (BlouBlou)
<MenZa> He's the only one connecting from *!*@sdf-eu.org, but would anyone care to suggest a better mask?
<Seeker`> grex*@host?
<MenZa> hmm, aye
<MenZa> fixed, Seeker`
<MenZa> cheers
<CosmiChaos> hello
<CosmiChaos>  Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos>  Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de-offtopic (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos> i would like to ask for unban please
<CosmiChaos> its month ago
<CosmiChaos> monthes
<MenZa> CosmiChaos: Bitte in #ubuntu-irc fragen; hier können wir nur mit die core-channels hilfen.
<CosmiChaos> MenZa, danke bye
<MenZa> :)
 * MenZa one-ups bazhang, instantly!
 * MenZa makes weird gestures.
<ikonia> cosmicchaos is a long time problem
<ikonia> he's been banned from a few ubuntu channels
<ikonia> I'm not surpised he was banned from -de
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (invitingdopeman)
<MenZa> We don't have !quickly.
<AxxxA> hi guys
<AxxxA> i really need help
<AxxxA> my friend saved over a file on his mac
<Flannel> AxxxA: This isn't #ubuntu
<AxxxA> how do i join it
<nalioth> AxxxA: please clean up your ident and join #ubuntu
<Flannel> You've been forwar... yeah
<Ravi_S> guys
<Ravi_S> how do i get to #ubuntu
<Flannel> Ravi_S: Not your nick, your ident.  Right now it's "thefuck"
<nalioth> *sigh*
<Ravi_S> flannel i can't change that right now
<Ravi_S> fuck it
<nalioth> kids today.
<Flannel> From what we got of his question, it was offtopic anyway....
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (Dougdoug4 abusing CAPS, was already warned)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Dougdoug4, enough)
<Flannel> Thanks LjL, there certainly aren't any of us taking part in the conversation.
<nickrud> am I seeing a forkbomb in #ubuntu?
<nickrud> ok, it is a forkbomb then. Thought I recognized it but ...
<Flannel> Yeah
<Pricey> I wonders what sort of person would realise that is a bash comment, and paste it into their terminal.
<Pricey> I also wonder.
<Pricey> and command, i'll be quiet now.
<Flannel> One wouldn't think it
 * nickrud has seen many strange things
<MenZa> nickrud: Have you ever seen a man eat his own head?!
<nickrud> what a dirty thought !
<nalioth> what a lovely person
<jrib> hi nigra
<jrib> bye nigra
<ikonia> not quite grasped it's the ident not the nick
<jrib> hahaah: welcome back
<jrib> sad
<ikonia> ahh, it's a trolling attempt then
<nalioth> not sure we want him in #ubuntu anyway, tbh
<ikonia> arand: how can we help ?
<elky> hahaah, your ident still has "fuck" in it.
<jrib> might want to change the real name too
<arand> Dougdoug4 is (what I would guess) trolling in #ubuntu again
<arand> Although, it seems like you're already on it?
<ikonia> arand: I'll look at it closer, thanks
 * jrib did not know dougdoug4 was known
<jrib> thanks arand
<ikonia> ha ha, made it into #ubuntu
<nickrud> I got a heads up, that's why I kept up with him
<ikonia> and flooded it with cunt
<jrib> heh, we should have forwarded the ip pre-emptively :)
<jrib> heh all that work for two lines of spam...
<Flannel> ikonia: Believe h...whatever was a mistab for you
<arand> thanks
<nickrud> ikonia, you sure you got the right nick>?
<ikonia> Flannel: no, my client lagged after the ban
<Flannel> happosade?
<ikonia> I've pm'd apologies to him
<ikonia> it got the right IP - but then picked the wrong nick
<Flannel> Right
<ikonia> I seem to be lagging quite bad
<Flannel> c112-106 is consistent
<jrib> floodbots...
<elky> * exodus_ms 8yo is now asking what that word is o_O
<Flannel> well, plus the latter stuff
<ikonia> he has a lot of ip's
<elky> they're gone now
<ikonia> elky: I know, feel bad for him
<elky> ikonia, optusnet is easy for new leases. that's how panarchy was such a pain
<elky> i'm somewhat suspecting this is thefeds btw
<jrib> should we go +r?
<Flannel> n=lol@c122-106-*.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<Flannel> so far that's consistent with all of them
<ikonia> elky: concur
<ikonia> I've not kicked him on purpose
<jrib> Flannel: yeah, put that up
<elky> could whoever broke the bantracker please un-break it?
<LjL> you banned what's probably a legitimate user who's in #ubuntu, naught101
<LjL> what about the ident/realname? they haven't changed so far
<ikonia> looking
<ikonia> the ident have changed
<ikonia> he was in here with "fuck" based idents
<ikonia> changed them to get around the ban
<LjL> well, not in th wave i have in my backscroll though
<Flannel> could just +e naught101, he's identified/registered
<elky> Flannel, yep
<LjL> another thing, do you think you could revior Dougdoug4? with the best will in the world, he's a known troll, and he's received *8* bot warnings in like 30 minutes. his UPPERCASE ranting seriously impaired #ubuntu conversation, in a continued way.
<LjL> consider also he previously connected as "MsgServer"... honestly.
<nickrud> he's gone, or at least by that nick
<Flannel> oh bother
<LjL> i know he's gone, but when i called !ops, after waiting *quite* some time, "nothing happened"
<jrib> heh
<ikonia> I went to remove him and he's gone a while ago
<Flannel> What'd I just do?
<MenZa> oh dear
<MenZa> read alert, captain
<nickrud> ? Seemed easily turned to me. Or he was
<Flannel> What's +l did I remove it and need to reset it? or was it never set?
 * Flannel goes to check
<LjL> Flannel: nothing
<LjL> it's just join limit
<LjL> was never set
<ikonia> Flannel: I removed your ban on lastlog ;)
<LjL> well, not true, it was set for a while by the floodbots, but that stopped long ago
<Flannel> ikonia: It was an e, but thanks
<ikonia> oh, I thought I saw +b
<ikonia> ahh you where right
<LjL> nickrud, you've joined when he was at his second entrance, you should review also what happened before you joined to get an opinion
<elky> are ubottu and ubot3 on the same infrastructure?
<tonyyarusso> elky: No.
<Flannel> jrib: Please verify my +e was the right mask :)
<nickrud> behavior improved then?
<MenZa> Odd for them to... die similtaneously then. o_O
 * Flannel is obviously having an odd hour.
<jrib> Flannel: looks good
<tonyyarusso> elky: ubottu runs the latest code, and ubot3 is at least older, but as I understand it also slightly non-standard.
<Flannel> Thankee
<LjL> that +e works, but if naught101 ever disconnects, anyone will be able to connect with that nickname and be exempt from bans
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: I think she meant the same physical box.
<LjL> because +e's work on unidentified people too
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> I think that's also a no though
<MenZa> Then why would they die similtaneously?
<MenZa> Exploit? o_O?
<Pricey> I think we should get rid of that +e
<MenZa> Or just... random coincidence?
<LjL> MenZa: or both were connected to the same freenode server, and that had trouble
<elky> MenZa, physical box/rack in DC/DC, whatever.
<Pricey> Flannel: exempts are very scary things, and in that case can be very easily exploited.
<LjL> (no, i don't actually have evidence of freenode server trouble. just saying)
<ikonia> night chaps, I'm exausted
<elky> Pricey, it's only temporary until the flooding dies down, which is probably the case by now.
<ikonia> elky: sorry - "night all"
<jrib> Pricey: I think it makes sense to take it down once the ip ban is removed
<LjL> why not make the *IP* exempt instead?
<Pricey> THe +b is useless if whoever it is sees that +e
<jrib> true
<LjL> it'd be very hard for an attacker to come into possession of that IP specifically; on the other hand, taking the nick can be easy
<Pricey> Which if they've any sense, will.
<LjL> Pricey: well, not 100% useless, unless they can DoS the real naught101 or they disconnect.
<elky> i'd say lift both the exempt and ban for now
<Flannel> elky: Apparently ##linux is still getting hammered?
<jrib> all better?
<elky> is it? i have more sense than to be there
<Flannel> I have no idea.  -ot is mentioning it
<jrib> Flannel: I switched the exemption to the ip in case you remove the ban later
<Flannel> jrib: Aye.  I saw it
<LjL> nickrud et al, http://pastebin.ca/1662702 gives an idea of all that dougdoug4 triggered tonight
<elky> LjL, i did what i could whilst on the phone organising surgery, sorry it wasn't enough
<LjL> elky: oh, that was better than nothing.
<LjL> i was however under the impression that ops were definitely looking
<LjL> consider that well before i called ! ops, someone else did adding "Dougdoug4 abusing CAPS, was already warned"
<krummlauf> hehehehehehehehe
<elky> oh really now?
<LjL> i think when things reach the point that people are frustrated at a troll like that, and think nobody is doing anything about it, they will leave the channel, and that cannot be good
<elky> krummlauf, can we help you with something?
<elky> krummlauf, this channel is not here for spectators. is there a specific issue you need us to help with? if not, kindly see the /topic
<LjL> oh i guess i'll come back when and if there's not very many spectators
<MenZa> Can someone confirm my banmask in -ot?
<sjefen6> Bomj is spamming adult contect
<sjefen6> *content
<nalioth> what do you want us to confirm it as, MenZa ?
<MenZa> As banning grex* (for ident) and forward to -ops
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Mask looks fine, but what's it for?
<tonyyarusso> sjefen6: where?
<sjefen6> in pm's
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: See above :P
<tonyyarusso> aaah
 * nalioth watches all the ops /cycle  :P
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: oh, and now that I look closer, mc44 is right
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-08
<ubottu> k-rad called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tonyyarusso> k-rad: What can we do for you?
<k-rad> it is in my opinion that the #ubuntu-offtopic channel sanctioned by ubuntu needs more active moderation in order for those with psychological impairment in there, leave negativity behind, and not give advice amongst community members that is total misinformation.  even MadPilot, an ubuntu op, get upset because i claimed i believed many of them needed psychological assistance.  there is something disrupting about two people watching the same movie and
<k-rad>  going back and forth for hours on end, with the words, zombie, zombie, zombie being repeated over and over.  i believe in a spirit of peace and helping each other out, not carrying grudges over a statement i wholeheartedly stand by
<tonyyarusso> Why yes, getting upset at you saying people need psychological assistance is perfectly reasonable.  And if you expected useful advice from a non-support channel, well...
<tonyyarusso> So what exactly is the real problem?
<k-rad> is it beyond the realm of possibility that despite them being upset, it being perfectly true ?
<tonyyarusso> You are not qualified to make that judgement.
<k-rad> i hold no credentials as a doctor, but i do believe i'm qualified enough to judge that the conversations that go on in there, is psychobabble
<tonyyarusso> Then find a different channel that better suits what you're looking for.
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention looking up "psychobabble".
<k-rad> while i may not be qualified to certify that statement, i do believe it to be perfectly true
<k-rad> the channel belongs to Ubuntu.  if your going to stand up and moderate it, why not make it a gathering place of fellowship
<k-rad> instead of knee jerk reactions
<IdleOne> k-rad: The thing is that in the spirit of Ubuntu it is not ok for you to say that someone needs psychological help because of a conversation about a movie, no matter how inane that conversation was.
<k-rad> it wasn't just because of the dialog of the movie
<tonyyarusso> From what I've heard / read so far, it seems like you're the one out of line with Ubuntu community guidelines.
<maco> k-rad: you honestly don't think it's insulting in any way to criticise a person's mental condition?
<k-rad> it is !o4o to suggest that people in a offtopic channel might need psychological assistance ?
<k-rad> i would been more than happy to lead them to sanity.
<maco> it's certainly quite *rude* -- and i think we have some guidelines about respectful
<IdleOne> I agree that sometimes the conversation in offtopic is "off the wall" to say the least and if it was bothering you that much you could of ignored it, started a new topic, left the channel but insulting people is not acceptable
<k-rad> i did not mention any nicks
<k-rad> i made a statment which i believed to be entirely factual
<IdleOne> ok so you addressed the entire channel
<IdleOne> even less ok
<IdleOne> Don't get me wrong I am not trying to defend the conversation about the movie. I saw it last night also but I ignored it and found something else to do.
<k-rad> i had no idea, that i was not allowed to join this channel.  you should put it on key
<maco> which channel?
<k-rad> i see his point now
<IdleOne> you are allowed to join this channel and speak your mind about something Ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> nobody said you can't
<k-rad> while i addressed the entire channel, i did not mean to say the entire channel needed psychological help, so that argument doesn't hold much weight
<maco> and the channel *does* need more ops -- but for the borderline trolls it attracts, not because you find the conversation boring
<IdleOne> you are the one who said you didn't mention names in defense of your statement
 * tonyyarusso is convinced this doesn't warrant any further time expenditure at this juncture, goes back to reading.
<k-rad> that would be correct.  to do so would be to engage in something back and forth which would have resulted in a war of some sort.
<IdleOne> exactly. How long do you think it would of taken the two parties to take offense to the comment seeing how they were the only ones really talking at the time
<k-rad> i had been in that channel for over the duration of the dialog between the two people watching that movie
<IdleOne> anyway, the code of conduct says to be respectful at all times. Not just when everything is going great but especially when things you don't like or agree with are happening
<IdleOne> So, the conversation about the movie was long and boring and at times maybe even crazy but that doesn't mean you can go around saying people are crazy.
<k-rad> and suggesting psychological help is an insult or rather at attempt to get through to people that the inanity that goes on in that channel, not just last night, but there's all sorts of stuff all the time, it seems illogical to me, and thats what strikes the chord
<k-rad> i never once said the word crazy
<IdleOne> i was paraphrasing
<k-rad> thank goodness #ubuntu-offtopic isn't an ubuntu product
<k-rad> thank you for your time
<k-rad> may i ask what todays offense was that i had done in #ubuntu-offtopic that got me banned ?
<tonyyarusso> k-rad: You highlighted your own misdeeds by bringing them up again here.  You should have been banned at the time 20 hours ago.
<tonyyarusso> Clearly the channel is a poor fit for you at this point in time.
<k-rad> the misdeeds part of that statement is up for refutal.  i have been seeing mental health professionals at least once for the last 15 years.  i'm no doctor, and i certainly did not insult any particular individual
<k-rad> at least once every month
<k-rad> btw, did you ban aubade ?
<IdleOne> k-rad: My mother has worked for OBGYN for 34 years that doesn't make her qualified in any way to diagnose anything medical related
<k-rad> i'd say delivering babies is in no way related to the workings of the human mind
<IdleOne> but when she does offer her opinion on any medical issue she does not insult the person she is talking to.
<k-rad> would you grep the logs and find the exact insult
<tonyyarusso> Wait, did we just devolve into a self-inflicted "it takes one to know one" argument?
<IdleOne> yes
<maco> tonyyarusso: yes
<IdleOne> my yes was also to tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Wow, special.  Allrighty.
<IdleOne> anyway, I got something I need to read.
<k-rad> is anyone here calling my sanity in question ?
<tonyyarusso> as do I.  Many, many things to read :(
<maco> IdleOne: seriously? that dude just went "watch me break the rules so they have the bot scold me"???
<IdleOne> I didn't see that
<IdleOne> oh he did
<IdleOne> well it's up to you if you want to remove him for it but now he has been warned and if he does it again...
<IdleOne> k-rad: Please see the topic
<k-rad> correction, that would be at least once a month the past 22 years.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (w1n5ton)
<Flannel> ikonia: Kindly fix your ISP
<Tm_T> Flannel: you mean his connection? fixing ISP is bit too much (:
<Tm_T> tsimpson: jussi: "So if you’re active on our IRC channels and you are available in the specified times (or at least part of them)" ...which specified times?
<topyli> tm_T: hrm. i don't think we have a timezone-specific wishlist this time. that must be a leftover from an old blurb
<jussi> Tm_T: , topyli is correct. it was an accidental leave in by tsimpson.
<topyli> copy/paste magic
<Tm_T> right, maybe worth mentioning (:
<Tm_T> hmm, bantracker insist keeping the nocturnus forward
<Tm_T> this seems to be enough to stop the loop
<Tm_T> ...or not
<jussi> hrm?
<jpds> Tm_T: I think he was just taking evasive maneuvers.
<jussi> mind, here it doesnt really matter to me. in purely practical terms, its not hurting any productivity here - at least not at the moment. in #ubuntu however, might be worth a thought.
<Tm_T> jussi: I know, that's why I'm not making any bans, just testing if that's enough if timed well
<jussi> Tm_T: fair enough :)
<Tm_T> sometimes remove done in the right moment is enough, but I don't know yet what it is
<knome> no
<knome> :P
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> I have never understood these in-out-in-out routines anyway
<topyli> i'm correcting the ops call
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<topyli> tm_T: thanks for pointing it out. good to know that some people actually read those announcements properly! :)
<Tm_T> np, I only skimmed it through at first but as I didn't find any mention about timezone, I had to comb it couple times to make sure I didn't miss anything
<ikonia> looks like my connection has been terrible recently
<ikonia> apologies
<Tm_T> np (:
<ikonia> howdy Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee waves
<jussi> any ops who are also members about =?
<jpds> Oh hi.
<IdleOne> jussi: mahen23 needs a ban from -ot. he has been talked to by topyli about his attitude and general no respect for !guidelines before
<jussi> jpds: could you pastebin the contents of the LP email you got when you were added to the irc members team?
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mahen23 does not understand the CoC)
<jpds> jussi: http://spooky.ubuntuwire.com/~jpds/irc.txt
<jussi> sigh...
<lhavelund> IdleOne: needs a ban?
<IdleOne> yes
<jussi> jpds: launchpad is very annoying. thanks
<IdleOne> imo he does
<lhavelund> IdleOne: I trust your judgment on that
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> joins the channel and posts a 2 month old TPB link then starts up with women not being good at coding. less then 36 hours ago topyli had a talk with him about the guidelines and CoC.
<jussi> heh, that looked like you banned doyle
<Seeker`> I would like to reiterate my request to have my access removed in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jussi> Seeker`: I was under the impression you could do it yourself, however I havent confirmed it. that said:
<jussi> [20:58:20] [ChanServ] Flags -votiA were set on Seeker in #ubuntu.
<jussi> [20:58:35] [ChanServ] Flags -votiA were set on Seeker in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Cubey` appears to be abusive - 5)
<Seeker`> jussi: thanks. I'll leave here now.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<nhandler> I'm doing some work on the freenode faq and other website pages. I was wondering if there were any common questions you find yourselves answering all of the time that could do with a nice entry in the faq that you could then link people to
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: Yes, "Why the hell is the group registration process still so horribly broken?  Hasn't it been like six years?"  ;)
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: It isn't broken, just slow. If people would volunteer to work on the GMS, the problem would go away.
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: Uh huh.  Maybe they should have written it in a language that people still program in.
<Pici> "Why is the GMS written in perl/php/fortran and not python?"
<nhandler> But that might be worth including
<Pici> nhandler: But seriously, perhaps something about +r or +b ~a
<nhandler> Pici: The extbans are mentioned on using_the_network, does it need more information?
<Pici> nhandler: I mean information for users who can't talk in a channel that they've never been in.
<Pici> Or similar.
<tonyyarusso> I love how staff's answer is always "but things will be great once we finish this vaporware!" instead of "oh hey, maybe we should deal with the current problem instead of just pointing to some pie-in-the-sky eventual someday solution".
<nhandler> Pici: Good idea. Just a generic 'Why can't I join/talk in #foo'.
<Pici> nhandler: Something like that.
<Pici> I'm thinking of questions I see in #freenode often.
<nhandler> Pici: Yep. Those are the types of things I want to add ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from serpentx)
<Pici> Hiya
<zkriesse> Hallo, have a question re: that email sent out for needed ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Ask away
<zkriesse> Can I apply to such a thing?
<zkriesse> I've got much experience in the #ubuntu channels, and I op a few channels of my own that are ubuntu teams
<zkriesse> #ubuntu-youth is one
<zkriesse> I know i'm not SUPER active in #ubuntu like i should be but i'm not in-active
<Pici> Sure, you can apply.
<zkriesse> Do i send in an email somewhere? Of just put testimonials for such an endeavor somewhere on my wiki page
<Pici> You can apply to the launchpad team(s).  Let me grab a link.
<zkriesse> K
<zkriesse> I seem to have lost the email darn it
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-offtopic-ops and https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops and the mail to the list is here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-November/001129.html
<zkriesse> thanks very much!
<Pici> You're welcome.
<zkriesse> What are you looking for in the application? IRC experience and such?
<Pici> zkriesse: Not necessarily, you'll need to be somewhat familiar with IRC, but the rest we can help with.  The email actually has a good set of bullet points for what we expect to see.
<zkriesse> Ok,
<zkriesse> I'm not on the mailing list for that email apparently...there's an archive somewhere correct?
<Pici> zkriesse: The third link I provided above.
<zkriesse> thank thee
 * zkriesse facepalms
<Pici> :)
<zkriesse> Ok! thanks!
 * zkriesse goes to write up his application
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-09
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> sweet, I do remember my Freenode password... hates being away from my own PC, I do.
<Madpilot> lack of highly customised XChat... another downer. Someone got the name/URL of Seveas' op-script, plz?
<Madpilot> found it, nevermind
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: See the light and switch to irssi, than I can give you op scripts :P
<Flannel> Madpilot: yes, come to candy mountain!
<Flannel> er, switch to irssi!
<Madpilot> <rude noise>
<Madpilot> I have xchat working satisfactorily now, thanks. And I found Seveas' chanserv.py, so I can even function as an op :)
 * mneptok uses irssi and has never bothered with op scripts
<Madpilot> I am full of sloth, chanserv.py makes life easier
<Flannel> Madpilot: You should try eating tapir instead
<Madpilot> hmm, endangered species. Om nom nom.
<tonyyarusso> I prefer spotted owl myself.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FillinG appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1504 users, 9 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1504 users, 9 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1504 users, 9 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1504 users, 9 overflows, 1513 limit))
<Jordan_U> What is happening with Floodbot1 in #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Ahh, maybe the floodbots not able to tell which should be active?
<ikonia> looking
<Hobbsee> jpds: we don't forward root@ to somewhere like #dont-irc-as-root?
<jpds> Hobbsee: Not that I know of.
<Hobbsee> strange
<Jordan_U> PHARKER in #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> GUGA is also trolling, and from the same ip.
<bazhang> mahen23 ban evading in -ot Unless that has been lifted
<bazhang> never mind, he was joining from office (an oversight, it seems)
<ikonia> bazhang: that won't happen again
<jpds> 15:57:53 < ~Quagmire> Hi, my name is Quagmire I'm not an idiot, but I play one on IRC.
<jpds> Well, at least they're honest.
<charlie-tca> I guess honesty is good?
<maco> holy crap, cosi has horrible wifi
<maco> my lag keeps going between 30 and 60 seconds
<maco> and i cant get a webpage any more complicated than google.com to load
<jrib> maco: probably the neighbor upstairs seeding torrents
<maco> :( rekonq doesnt appear to have any markers for Extended Validation certs
<oly562> can you please take off my ban on #ubuntu i need some help with a config. thanks
<oly562> hello?
<mneptok> oly562: i hear you, but due to the nature of our past interactions i'll choose to let someone else help you. others may feel the same.
<oly562> im asking for the ban to be removed, nothing more, nothing less
<oly562> i dont know how else to ask ?
<oly562> is there another way to ask the question?
<oly562> if so, let me know
<oly562> whats the room for the council by the way
<oly562> can you please take off my ban on #ubuntu i need some help with a config. thanks
<oly562> mneptok: the nature of the past interactions were rigged
<oly562> thats was weeks ago
<oly562> if not months
<oly562> come on, i dont have all day, i need this config done for a cust
<oly562> you gonna make a new ubuntu user suffer?
<oly562> get over your egos, and remove the ban, and let me ask my questions to help this new ubuntu user...
<oly562> iv told him they have decent support in #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> oly562: hi, I don't think your ban has anything to do with anyones ego
<oly562> im telling you there are op's who think they are god and should not be allowed access, sure they can be in there to help out, when they are in the mood...
<oly562> my ban was rigged
<oly562> put yourself in my shoes, you would respond the same
<Tm_T> that's no excuse
<oly562> piss someone off enough, and each and everyone of you would do the same
<oly562> thats a fact
<oly562> you sit there on your throne with ears shut, didn't you just hear what i need to do today?
<oly562> put your egos aside and remove the ban, so i can help this guy, he is totally new
<oly562> my gad
<Tm_T> there is no excuse for bad behaviour
<oly562> my ban was rigged, cant you see that?
<oly562> put yourself in my shoes, you would respond the same
<Tm_T> oly562: as long as you try to excuse your ban, I won't lift it
<oly562> say you have a issue, and some op is messing with you
<oly562> frustratrations are running high
<oly562> you need something done asap
<oly562> yet you get guff and bs
<oly562> so you ask a diff way
<oly562> then another and over time
<oly562> you dont trust the op anymore
<Pici> oly562: I believe  you were linked to the appeals process last time you were here.
<oly562> then, they boot you for having attitude which is a direct response to theirs?
<oly562> Pici: yes, i havent heard from anyone in over a week
<oly562> i doubt there is that many appeals on the table
<IdleOne> I will not remove the ban. see the appeals process.
<Pici> oly562: You mean you haven't received an email response?
<oly562> i find it very interesting how the same person banned me again, whom was the same person from the first appeals
<oly562> tell me their isnt bias
<oly562> no
<oly562> i havent received anything
<oly562> Pici: i have a cust with a desktop issue, i can not find the fix
<Pici> oly562: What address did you email? I didn't see anything come in.
<oly562> its prolly something simple
<oly562> lift the ban so i can ask the question, or help out here
<oly562> this is all i need from ubuntu rooms, a little help with no attitude
<Pici> I can't help you with that at this time.
<oly562> that seems to be a lot to ask for here
<oly562> send me the link to the process again Pici
<Pici> oly562: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<oly562> irc-council AT SPAMFREE lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<oly562> errr
<Pici> remove the SPAMFREE clearly.
<oly562> just past the link
<Pici> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<oly562> i dont know whose idea it was to put an important... oh ok thanks
<oly562> whats the council room called?
<mneptok> oly562: please read the appeals process
<Pici> oly562: I'd prefer you to use our email address at this time, since I think that I'm the only IRCC member active at the time.
<Pici> * at this time.
<IdleOne> oly562: Please see the Topic and the no idle policy. Thank you.
<oly562> right
<oly562> you again IdleOne
<oly562> Pici:  sorry what do you mean?
<oly562> irc-council right?
<oly562> i was on the phone with cust
<Pici> oly562: You asked what the council channel was.  I suggested that you contact us using our email address instead as I am the only IRCC member who is on IRC at this moment.
<oly562> oh
<oly562> whats your email
<oly562> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<oly562> right?
<Pici> Yes.
<oly562> so what should i say
<oly562> im just going to repeat all i have said before
<Pici> oly562: Explain the situation and why you think you should be unbanned.
<oly562> so who will be reading this email?
<oly562> cuz if its the biased ops who are reading it, its rather pointless
<oly562> rather than go through all this and that,, could you help me out for a second with a desktop gui issue?
<Pici> oly562: Only the IRC Council members.
<oly562> pm me or something
<oly562> ok
<Pici> I'm working at the moment myself, so I cannot.
<oly562> i think my greatest issue is, retyping something over and over, thats what really frustrates me
<oly562> people asking like they dont understand
<oly562> ya know what i mean?
<oly562> i dont have all day either to sit and type over and over the same info
<oly562> i clearly stated earlier
<oly562> whiich can be viewed with pastebins or in the logs publicly
<oly562> this is why it pisses me off with the ops. they ask questions that are very remidal, and i give like wise anders, yet i have to repeat it again, clearly was the first case with ikonia over 8 months ago, who which again, did simliar style of communicating
<oly562> thus another ban
<oly562> honestly i do not really care much
<oly562> ]its the principle
<oly562> that some people should have boot power
<oly562> this is my issue
<oly562> overall
<oly562> anyway
<oly562> i have things to do
<oly562> i dont like the process, its gay and not worth the time and effort for a simple question/config
<oly562> by
<Pici> @mark oly562
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lhavelund> nhandler: you around?
<lhavelund> Or, is another staffer around?
<nhandler> lhavelund: Need me?
<lhavelund> Nah, I poked marienz
<nhandler> :)
<IdleOne> Agri: How can we help you?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Don't you just love people like that ;) They make things nice an easy
<jpds> nhandler: Ask not what #ubuntu-ops can do for you, but what you can do for #ubuntu-ops.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-10
<jpds> "< rallias> does anyone know if there is a perl implementation of php?"
<jpds> MY EYES
<maco> O_o
<marienz> jpds: some guy was asking how to include() a perl script into his php script earlier (it *might*'ve been the other way around, it's a while back)
<marienz> he was very disappointed this didn't just work
<nhandler> marienz: There are ways you could sort of make that work, but it is usually cleaner (especially if they are both your scripts or both short) to just port one to the other
<marienz> well, yes
<IdleOne> nhandler: you mean users who join, don't say anything and ping out? I rather they not join. I hope for the day that #ubuntu-ops is no longer needed
<elky> I'll take that and raise you 'world peace'.
<h00k> I'll take that and raise you 'universal understanding'
<h00k> oho!
<h00k> I'm a gamblin' man.
<elky> s/world peace/global disarmament/
 * h00k rolls a 42
<Jordan_U> Is there a template I should use for my wiki page (as part of the operator application process)?
<h00k> Jordan_U: well, you probably saw "Operator Application process" here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<h00k> Jordan_U: a reference can be mine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyHook#IRC%20Op if that helps, or check some of the other operators wiki
<h00k> s
<Jordan_U> h00k: Thanks.
<h00k> Jordan_U: if that helps at all
<nhandler> Jordan_U: Basically, as long as the requested info is there and easy to find, the format isn't really that important
<h00k> More insight than I! woo.
<Madpilot> "chein" in #u - known trouble?
<Madpilot> chien, rather
<maco> ive been !fr'ing at chien for a while now...im thinking remove
<Madpilot> wasn't he on (and causing similar issues) a few nights ago?
<Madpilot> I haven't been doing much IRCing recently, and the nick seems familiar
<maco> not sure
<maco> someone was repeatedly using $foreign though
<Madpilot> right. nick and behaviour.
<Madpilot> right, clearly worded warning issued. From now on, it's a matter of enough rope.
<IdleOne> Madpilot: yes, know issue, asks questions in other languages after being told multiple times about speaking English.
<IdleOne> known*
<IdleOne> and given the proper channels to go to
<IdleOne> usually he does Spanish and French.
<aborticide> how come ubuntu's ftp doesn't have autocompletion features for navigating through folder hierchies?
<jussi> aborticide: this isnt #ubuntu - let me jsut check why you have been forwarded here (the operators channel)
<elky> ident?
<jussi> nah, this is something else
<elky> the cringeworthy nick?
<jussi> aborticide: you seem to have a strange few comments on the tracker, asking to be banned?
<jussi> aborticide: if you would like to join #ubuntu, it would be helpful to talk with us. :=)
<aborticide> can i be unbanned?
<jussi> aborticide: can you explain what happened before?
<jussi> aborticide: also please read the following docs
<jussi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jussi> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ikonia> what's up Jordan_U  ?
<Jordan_U> Multiple floodbots are active at once again in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> I see it
<ikonia> aborticide: you ok here ?
<ikonia> all, please check the topic
<ikonia> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> if you don't need anything from the operators at this time, or your busy with other things, please come back later when you are free and ready to talk
<Pici> ikonio
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> he's my italian brother
<ikonia> cousin of jewkonia
<ikonia> etc
<jpds> ikonia: Does he pay with Italian Express though?
<ikonia> all the time
<tsimpson|n800> the bot(s) may lag a little for a few mins, just fyi
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: Thanks for the heads up.
<IdleOne> ikoni a has family from every fate and nationality
<IdleOne> fate?
<IdleOne> faith*
<jrib> oh "mess" = "message"... makes sense... somewhere... I guess...
<IdleOne> heh
<tonyyarusso> fate:  Death by applesauch
<tonyyarusso> family member: cousin Leo
<mneptok> *sput* new shoes!
<tonyyarusso> oh hey, a mneptok.  I hear there hasn't been any progress on your blueprint to ship MariaDB with Ubuntu - what's the deal with that?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: there are packaging issues we'd rather get sorted for both Debian and U. then both will win.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Makes sense to me.  Will they be ready in time for a standard sync from Debian for the next Ubuntu LTS?  ;)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: hopefully. depends on the availability of Norbert Tretkowski.
<tonyyarusso> hmm, alrighty
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: y'alls need to show me lots of activity so I don't get convinced to try to migrate everything to postgres ;)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: we have Debian packages. they just don't play nicely with MySQL packages.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ah, that would be a pretty obvious issue.
<mneptok> http://askmonty.org/wiki/MariaDB:Download
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (frW appears to be abusive - 4)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-11
<ubottu> dasKreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nhandler> Yeah, that was against me for cleaning the ban list
<nhandler> Not much I can do, it will be a noisy evening
<niko> > feel free to !ops nhandler is spamming modes
 * nhandler slaps niko around a bit ;)
<niko> cs clear ?
<jrib> now let's see it in #ubuntu!
<niko> nhandler: you win, i disabled my trigger
<niko> your script seems to be broken
<niko> most of them are removed long time ago
 * elky looks at some of the unbans and blinks.
<nhandler> niko: No, just the bans without comments
<nhandler> jrib: I'm not looking forward to that
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> niko: Yep. The BT had a lot of stale data (/me hopes ubottu updates based on these unbans)
<niko> nhandler: you can't force it to do mode +b and remove/flag  them ?
<jrib> nhandler: if possible, you can save /some/ space by doing -bbbb unban1 unban2 unban3 unban4
<Pici> I have a bash script that will take a file with one ban per line and turn it into a bunch of /mode -bbbb statements
<elky> Although, I'm looking and going "suck that, logwatchers"
<elky> except it wont show up :(
<h00k> Pici: I tried to use that one day and I failed :)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (echo310infantry)
<h00k> why am I so laggy :|
<h00k> console-kit. :|
<IdleOne> chien is very close to being banned for good.
<niko> his isp uses dynamic ip
<IdleOne> I'll ban chien*!*@*
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from chien)
<tonyyarusso> Question for those folks who are also freenode staff or have been through the GRF process - do you get a chanserv notice or something when you get set as the founder of a channel?
<tonyyarusso> holy unbans batman
<tonyyarusso> ...  why were there bans on ops in the ops channel?  :S
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: We ban Amaranth every once in a while for yucks.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: and Myrtti, LjL, bazhang, ikonia, and jussi01?
<Amaranth> Please ping me before you do #ubuntu, I want to watch
<Flannel> that jussi01 is a troublemaker!
<Amaranth> nhandler: ^
<nhandler> A lot of the unbans/unquiets were simply due to some outdated stuff in the BT. I'm not going to do #ubuntu, +1, or -ot until tomorrow
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: I do not believe so. But you will get notified when the GRF gets processed
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: Ah, all righty.
<tonyyarusso> (All the paperwork should be done - just have to wait for toma*w to read his mail and we're good to go - yay!
<tonyyarusso> )
<Jordan_U> I'm not sure if root_ in #ubuntu is just confused, but he has two nicks (same ip) and so far has only said "THE_SEEKER_001".
<Madpilot> ikonia, p_________'s obscenity-laced exit flounce a while ago should probably have earned a ban, TBH.
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> is #ubuntu-installer
<ikonia> an official channel ?
<gord> i didn't think you could get #ubuntu namespace channels at all without some sort of authentication
<ikonia> it may be official and I just don't know about it
<ikonia> hence asking
<ikonia> you can get them, didn't think you could keep them
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> whats the !info flag for version specific packages
<charlie-tca>   !info <release> <package>
<ubottu> '<package>' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<charlie-tca> well, anyway, that is the right line
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> sorry should have said sooner, I was playing with ubottu in pm
<Pici> @help info
<ubottu> (info <package> [<release>]) -- Lookup information for <package>, optionally in <release>
<charlie-tca> sure, anybody could have done it that way...
 * charlie-tca didn't really know about that, though
<Pici> Its handy
<ubottu> In ubottu, karthick87 said: !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage!
<ikonia> ubottu: tell karthick87 please don't create pointless factoids
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> rubbish
<ActionParsnip> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> is tor supported in #ubuntu? It's not in the official repos...
<IdleOne> heya
<IdleOne> umm, I don't think it is
<ActionParsnip> me neither, worth an ask
<IdleOne> we have the factoid but it points to using tor to connect to freenode
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: there is a #tor you can point them to I guess
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (zaytsev appears to be abusive - 4)
<alabd> Good day all , my user is banned from months ago , when will it be freed
<ikonia> alabd: when we have confidence you can follow the channel rules
<evilmquin> nhandler: are you happy with doing this now?
<nhandler> evilmquin: Yep
 * popey notes alabd has been annoying people in ubuntu-users recently with his opening "praise be" type mails
<evilmquin> I'll +m the channel while I'm doing it - it's not going to be espeically usable for a couple of minutes anyway
<Seveas> what the fuck is evilmquin doing?
<Seveas> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> clearing old bans without comments
<IdleOne> also you know the language rules dude
<jrib> nhandler: IT IS HAPPENING
<nhandler> jrib: Yep
 * Pici dances
<Seveas> floodbots don't like it :)
<ikonia> well, the *!*@bzshells ban I placed has just been removed even though I commented it
<knome> o'rly
<Pici> Seveas: Actually that was because of something that happened elsewhere.
<Seveas> also, why muted?
<ikonia> stop people asking "what's going on" I guess
<Pici> Yes.
<ikonia> popey: thanks for the heads up on alabd
<Pici> Also I can't imagine getting anything done during that spam.
<Seveas> then why didn't you just explain it beforehand?
<Pici> He did announce it.
<Seveas> must have gotten lost in the noise...
<tsimpson|n800> Seveas: do you really think that would stop people from reacting?
<popey> "18:02:23 <@evilmquin> Things are going to get a bit noisy for a couple of minutes, folks - please bear with us
<popey> that is some _considerable_ distance from being an explanation IMO
<ikonia> wow, best put limcore and iraqi back on the list
 * ikonia is making notes
<Seveas> popey, like halfway around the world :)
<popey> perhaps changing the /topic might have been prudent?
<IdleOne> ikonia: looks like we are going to be busy for the next few days :/
<tsimpson|n800> ikonia: the bt database isn't perfect, we fully expect some bans to be put back
<popey> hindsight 20/20 vision etc
<ikonia> tsimpson|n800: it's not a problem, I caught them, they are back
<Pici> ikonia: Please be sure to comment on those bans.
<nhandler> popey: The whole thing only takes a minute or two
<popey> nhandler: irrelavent
<ikonia> Pici: I shall re-comment them
<Pici> popey: You're right, we should have made a better announcement about it.
<popey> nhandler: you know what was happening - over a thousand other irc clients did not.
<Seveas> also, time to leave that channel now I guess, trolls will have a feast :)
<tsimpson|n800> Pici: I suspect there are some bans set more than once (that the bot didn't see removed), some of those without comments...
<IdleOne> for two minutes people got a little confused but they got a show
<popey> anyway, it's all done now, thanks for the work you guys have done clearing that up, and good luck over the next few days :S
<ikonia> Seveas: which one ?
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: I have a feeling that may have happened as well.
<Seveas> ikonia, I saw syf for instance
<ikonia> ahh yes, I did have a comment on him also as I removed him once and you made me aware
<jrib> reason for +r still?
<evilmquin> one of the floodbots set that
<tsimpson|n800> the floodbots set it in certain situations
<ikonia> looks like flood I guess
<Pici> ikonia: no.
<ikonia> oh
<Seveas> and nzk
<Pici> see my note in -monitor
<jrib> weird, I have uncommented bans that weren't removed apparently
<tsimpson|n800> they don't count /mode messages anyway
<ikonia> jrib: swap you some of my commented ones that where ;)
<ikonia> Seveas: would you care to re-set them again as I had commented both of those and they have slipped through
<Pici> That person hasn't been around for years.
<Seveas> ikonia, I haven't been an op in a loooooooooong time :)
<Seveas> Pici, because they were banned, duh...
<ikonia> Pici: I assume you'd rather it was left off then
<Seveas> --> bjoich (~KURBA@84.237.142.20) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> <bjoich> penis
<Seveas> there's the first one ;)
<ikonia> tht was quick
<Seveas> anyway, have fun, I'll come back in a month or so
<ikonia> what a surprise bzshells too
<IdleOne> here we go :)
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: did you query for all bans without comments? or all un-removed bans w/o comments?
<tsimpson|n800> Pici: removed and where the comment count is 0 or 1 and the first comment doesn't look like an automatic comment
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: okay.
<Pici> evilmquin: Thanks for the help :)
<Pici> evilmquin: If you could please use this for your pre-removal announcement next time it would be great: "Things are going to get a bit noisey for a few minutes, as we cleaning out some stale modes.  Feel free to take a moment to get up and stretch. "
 * Pici goes for lunchies
<Pici> Also, for those who like graphs: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans.html
<pleia2> nice :)
<ikonia> I like graphs
<nhandler> -offtopic and +1 still need to get done, which is why you don't see the big fall for -ot
<evilmquin> Pici: would it be okay to go ahead and clear the bans on -offtopic and +1 ? (nhandler has made his escape)
<Pici> evilmquin: Sure, go ahead.
<evilmquin> should be a bit faster this time
<Pici> Allrighty.
<guntbert> hi, if http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#hebrew-arabic is right, then the factoid !arabic should be changed
<k-rad> is my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic permamantly
<k-rad> for 3 days i idled in here, and wahm, another ban
<k-rad> i'll wait till my question is answered, i realize no idling here, so if you'd like to kick me, fine, just please leave the output as to whether i am permbanned or not
<k-rad> in PM
<k-rad> i am mentally handicapped, but could use the fellowship of bright fish i'm sure you all have looked into it, and should be able to discern i'm no troublemaker
<niko> nhandler: i don't know what the status of the new bantracker of ubotu, but feel free to pm me if you have requests or anything like that
<k-rad> could i please speak to an ubuntu-op
<k-rad> about a private matter
<k-rad> in PM
<k-rad> i apologize if making it publicly known how i felt about others and what they needed to help themselves.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from brianBTB)
<k-rad> please prefix my nick and follow up to PM when you all are not busy.
<k-rad> i dont mind being kicked from here, just please get back with me
<k-rad> stumbleupons suicide bot, a blackbox, turned me into a figher.  i wish nothing but peace for all.
<k-rad> and some words of advice, if your overworked and unhappy, it would like to consider that you try and get time off.  irc has gotten the worst of me in the past as well.
<k-rad> and one last final public note.  those that were in question, and i spoke what i honestly believed, i did not want to pursue it any further, which is what many of the channel wanted me to do.  look like the bad guy.
<k-rad> i dropped it immediately not wanting to start a war.  Madpilot was intent on going to war with me.
<k-rad> or at least not drop it and let by gones be by gones
<k-rad> i'm not a malicous human being
<k-rad> no one in there, every really cared for me, but i have a long history of not being malicious
<k-rad> you will have found many folks in there the night i was blacklisted, who had repeatedly done the o4o thing, though not a word of chastisement
<k-rad> please consider my words, and please give it some reconsideration
<k-rad> when you take me away form the community i'm left when the only viable alternative to have, to be nothing much but an end user rather than a helper.
<avis> seeing as i was welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic for 3-4 days, and all of a sudden i am banned, again.  you've all heart where i am coming from.  it was my desire to the lack of responsiveness to wipe away my k-rad freenode login which is my very right
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (k-rad-: repeated ban-evasion, despite notification of banned status)
<tsimpson> k-rad: do you know that bypassing a ban in a channel is against freenode policy
<k-rad> do you realize i've been trying to settle this matter with #ubuntu-ops with not a single word to be spoken ?
<tsimpson> that isn't the point
<k-rad> and for the record, no one EVER told me i was banned.
<tsimpson> 2010-11-11T21:01:33 <rww> k-rad: You're banned from #ubuntu-offtopic by cloak. I recommend /parting the channel.
<k-rad> and for the record, i went 3-4 days in there, without being banned as k-rad, and i simply had nothing to say to anyone
<k-rad> thats exaclty what i ddi
<k-rad> i left
<tsimpson> and then you joined again
<k-rad> indeed i did.  i was unabanned for 3-4 days.  that was a indication to me that #ubuntu-offtopic were not heartless
<k-rad> under k-rad
<tsimpson> you were banned by your cloak, you then didn't identify to your account to regain access to the channel
<k-rad> recognized that much, so you do not penalize me for that
<tsimpson> if you tried to join while identified then you would have known the ban was still in effect
<k-rad> did you read about being unbanned as k-rad for 4 days, no question asked ?
<k-rad> please refer to my previous discussion here, as to my status in #ubuntu-offtopic which occurred before my rejoining (3-4 days unbanned, that seems to send a message that people are over it)
<k-rad> tsimpson, i won't rejoin the channel.  but i would like to know how long i am banned for.  that way i can remove it from my channel list, and not get deceived into thinking i was unbanned since for 3-4 days i idled there with nothing to say, or any blocks
<tsimpson> you were banned 3 days ago, the only reason you seem to be unbanned now is because you didn't identify to your account and get cloaked
<k-rad> i'm no longer using my pdpc account
<k-rad> i guarantee you, i've been in that channel for some time as k-rad.  within last 3 days.
<tsimpson> k-rad: bans stay until it is discussed (in here) and an operator in that channel is convinced that you understand and will abide by channel rules
<tsimpson> we generally never have automatically expiring bans
<k-rad> tsimpson, i ask you to read the dialog i had for the whole channel, before this war against me started up again
<tsimpson> I am not waging a war, I'm simply stating the fact as I can see them, if you want to be allowed access in -offtopic again, you need to wait for an operator of that channel to talk to you and make a decision
<k-rad> here is a example to the usual me in that channel, me trying to assist a drunk in there http://pastebin.com/wMtjF2vx
<k-rad> i believe those ops also reside on this channel, so hopefully someone will have noted, that i am seeking resolution to this issue.  i'm one of the nicest guys in the word
<k-rad> i'd like to idle here so i can speak to someone peacefully.  i'll be waiting for a PM.  should my presence here be unwelcome i am not against a kick, as no idlers are allowed.
<IdleOne> k-rad: Since you know that idling is not allowed, please don't
<IdleOne> k-rad: Since you know that idling is not allowed, please don't
<k-rad> no problem IdleOne might you try and find someone that could speak with me, and have them PM me as k-rad ?
<k-rad> thank so much
<k-rad> have a nice evening
<IdleOne> will do.
<k-rad> btw, i wish you'd have said k-rad please dont idle, against channel rules, someone will get back to you
<k-rad> enjoy your evening
<elky> Why is he now in #u-w?
<IdleOne> who knows
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1527 users, 3 overflows, 1530 limit))
<elky> Is he pulling others in there now?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-12
<elky> Pici, who the heck is this guy?
<Pici> elky: I think hes the person who seriously suggested that everyone in #ubuntu-offtopic needed psychological help.
<Pici> Not jokingly.
<Pici> ikonia: are you ircing in your sleep?
<ikonia> no, waiting to go to bed
<ikonia> waiting for something to finish
<ikonia> almost done
<ikonia> how can someone have read the man page to know what options they don't want, but not read the one they do want
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from commodore)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: anything founded by cjwatson is official, including that one.  it's a dev channel
<Hobbsee> ikonia: actually, pretty much anything that follows #ubuntu-*, and is made by a core dev, is definitely official (offshoots from #ubuntu-devel)
<Hobbsee> if that helps at all
<Pici> Hobbsee: That doesn't mean that the channel isn't defunct though.
<Hobbsee> or definitely wanted, and on-topic, anyway
<Hobbsee> Pici: that one tends to be, during the time when they're not actively debugging installers (ie, no alphas out at the moment)
 * h00k forwards niko to #fix-your-connection
<ikonia> not happy with petan advocating downloading binaries/libs from mozilla.org and dumping them over the top of the ubuntu packaged ones
<jrib> ikonia: but it worked now.  Never mind the fact in 2 weeks the user will be wondering why everything is bonkers!
<ikonia> annoying
<popey> whats the policy on people just barking google at users?
<Flannel> popey: it's not good
<Flannel> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<popey> ahh, better than the !jfgi i used
<popey> thanks
<bazhang> is Josh__ just being totally random? or is that me
<Pici> Does jdub still do Ubuntu stuff?
<ikonia> not seen him active in #ubuntu for a while, that doesn't mean no though
<popey> yes, he recently re-applied for ubuntu membership
<popey> i believe so his new blog could be syndicated on planet ubuntu
<ikonia> cool
<popey> don't think he actively 'contributes' (however you measure that) other than blogging / commenting / ranting on identi.ca
<ikonia> then how does that work ?
<popey> how does what work?
<ikonia> if he doesn't do anything (hard to measure) but gets membership
<popey> dunno if he got membership
<popey> i just know he asked
<ikonia> ah
<popey> given it had lapsed when he left the project
<popey> seems he does have it
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~jdub
<ikonia> I didnt know he'd left the project
<popey> depends how you define left
<ikonia> I suppose
<popey> he left canonical and at that point he kinda droped off the planet a bit
<ikonia> looks like he's back
<popey> http://ubuntuedge.wordpress.com/ is his new blog
<ikonia> interesting few posts I'm reading
<ikonia> ubuXubu is annoying me, he seems to think that having 18 dual boot computers in his basement is an excuse to say anything and make it fact
<aborticide> can i be unbanned in #ubuntu ?
<jrib> ikonia, jussi: ?
<ikonia> aborticide: you asked to actually be banned though
<ikonia> aborticide: I have no idea why, but you kept joining this channel and asking to banned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> aborticide: hello
<aborticide> hi
<aborticide> i was away in another window
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> so what was all this business joining this channel and asking if you could be banned from #ubuntu about ?
<aborticide> will you help me with a virtualbox problem?
<ikonia> can't here, this one isn't a support channel
<aborticide> ikonia: i figured it's pointless to fool myself into rejoining every couple of days asking for support since i am muted
<ikonia> plus I'm jugging a few things at the moment
<aborticide> k
<jrib> aborticide: why did you ask to be banned?
<ikonia> aborticide: at the time there was no ban/mute showing
<ikonia> hence the confusion at why you kept joining #ubuntu-ops asking to be banned
 * aborticide wonders if jrib is trying to incite a conflict here
<ikonia> you also stated in other channels that you'd do something to get yourself banned that would be "cool" or "funny"
<aborticide> yes there was
<jrib> aborticide: I'm not, I'm trying to understand why you are banned...
<aborticide> are you aware that i already asnwered that question?
<aborticide> i guess not, hehe
<jrib> nope
<aborticide> well why not?
<aborticide> obviously you are capable of reading
<ikonia> ok, calm down a little, the reason this is hard to understand is we couldn't see a ban/mute for you before
<ikonia> hence why you asking to be banned didn't make sense
<ikonia> plus it's a little odd that you then suggested in another channel you'd do something to get yourself banned
<ikonia> who set a mute on you in #ubuntu and why ?
<aborticide> i don't remember, maybe it was you
<ikonia> (we really couldn't see anything at the time of your asking)
<aborticide> oh it was bahzhang
<ikonia> it wasn't me,
<ikonia> ok - why
<aborticide> don't know
<aborticide> he was being a baby
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> so if I look at the logs now, there will be no reason for him to have set a mute on you
<ikonia> is that what you're saying ?
<aborticide> sure, if it was reasonable i would have just parted ways, seeing as i know i have no chance of appealing it
<aborticide> obviously there will be a reason, but it was a baby reason
<ikonia> errr you can appeal/resolve it, that's what I'm trying to do now
<ikonia> aborticide: ok, please explain the reason you got banned (it's quicker than me going through the logs)
<ikonia> sorry - muted
<aborticide> i don't remember, really
<ikonia> but you know it was a baby reason ?
<aborticide> you're the one who is helping me with the kernel, so clearly i'm not trying to waste your time
<aborticide> it was a minor conflict
<ikonia> I don't think your wasting me time - I've had very reasonable conversations with you in other channels, hence trying to resolve/understand what's gone on
<aborticide> i think he intended it to be like a 2minute ban, he wanted me to apologize for it and i didn't
<aborticide> so he just left it like that
<aborticide> of course i could just lie and fake it
<aborticide> that's like the easiest solution
<aborticide> but while i'm at i might just start sucking up to freenode staff in hopes of becomming an admin myself
<ikonia> aborticide: can you hang on for a minute I'm just trying to find some info (as I said, at the time we couldn't see any)
<aborticide> okay
<ikonia> drop the attitude, it's not helping, I'm trying to be reasonable and helpful, being silly about it isn't helpful
<ikonia> almost there, I may have found someething
<aborticide> we don't have to be robotic about it, i've been giving you straight and precise answers
<ikonia> I know, I'm not doubting you,
<aborticide> you're accusing me of having an attitude, i don't think i have an attitude
<ikonia> aborticide: what was the rant about sucking up to freenode staff about ?
<aborticide> the only way i could have less of an attitude is if i stopped being a person and started being a robot
<ikonia> I don't need to hear that sort of stuff, I'm just being polite and trying to resolve your issue for you
<aborticide> it wasn't a rant, i meant it just as it was written; if i wanted immunity in a certain channel i could become friends with the mods and then eventually become a mod, just like how sauvin does in freenode and then he can abuse the rules any way he pleases and not give a damn about anything
<ikonia> from what I'm seeing from the logs you where bascially put on a mute (couldn't find it the first time) because of the random noise you where making in channel and a few smart moth comments
<aborticide> yes i guess robotic individuals can't see the truth in something i saw unless its ultra technical
<ikonia> aborticide: how is any of that relevant to your situation ? I just want to help you get this resolved ASAP, making comments like that are uncalled for and don't help
<aborticide> i was using it to explain to you what my options are, since you asked me why
<aborticide> i didn't intend to beging ranting about it
<aborticide> just sayin', you know?
<ikonia> aborticide: ok, well, try not to, please, its that sort of thing that appears to have got you muted
<aborticide> if i start lieing about being sorry, in order to save time, then i might as well start trying to get immunity
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm just going to ask for a few simple things and I'll remove the ban if your comfortablw tiht hem, is that ok ?
<aborticide> i mean if i had said sorry to him, this problem wouldn't have gone on for like 5-6 days
<ikonia> sorry - bad typing,
<ikonia> if your comfortable with what I'll ask you to do
<ikonia> is that ok ?
<aborticide> he just wanted me to apologize to him but i said no way!
<aborticide> comfortable with what? you haven't said it yet
<ikonia> aborticide: stop, calm down and read what I'm typing to you
<aborticide> you said you are going to ask me for a few simple things, but they have not been said yet
<ikonia> aborticide: firstly, #ubuntu is a busy channel, the smart comments/clever jokes aren't needed, just try to stay with the topic of supporting Ubuntu, is that ok for a starter ?
<aborticide> i don't know, it depends on the situation, often a smart cocky comment can be a supernova of truth
<aborticide> i keep it balanced though
<aborticide> equal proportions of technical data so people dont' get distracted
<ikonia> then we can't continue
<ikonia> I need you to not do it
<ikonia> please.
<aborticide> some people have compulsive obsessive disorder when they jump on my ass
<aborticide> it's like if i started banning people because they don't capitalize their dots and the first letter of each sentence
<ikonia> aborticide: no-one will jump on you if you keep to the support topic without the smart comments/jokes ?
<ikonia> aborticide: is that do-able ?
<aborticide> of if i start banning people because they can't ask super precise questions
<aborticide> or*
<ikonia> aborticide: stop
<aborticide> i wasn't being unreasonable
<aborticide> okay lets try something new: show me where i was being unreasonable
<ikonia> aborticide: just answer with yes or no - that's all
<ikonia> aborticide: no-one will jump on you if you keep to the support topic without the smart comments/jokes ?
<ikonia> aborticide: is that do-able ?
<aborticide> i don't even know what jokes i made
<aborticide> i rarely even make jokes
<aborticide> just ask xahlee, he thinks i'm a total nutcase, and he's a nutcase shut-in already
<ikonia> aborticide: eg: when the person who couldn't speak English joined the channel and started speaking you commented "thats fasinacting, please tell me more"
<aborticide> ah that's because he kept doing it after he was told 6 times, i thought the moderates were joking around with him, so naturally followed their tone
<aborticide> is that really grounds to mute me on?
<ikonia> aborticide: he wasn't told at all, yours was the first line
<aborticide> cmon now
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm using it as an example only
<aborticide> i'm pretty sure he was told, can i see?
<ikonia> aborticide: the logs are public
<aborticide> i remember telling bazhang that it was told
<aborticide> i don't know where to find the logs, i'm not a regular, can you tell me please?
<aborticide> my statement wasn't a predatory statement out of the blue
<aborticide> that's how i remember it
<ikonia> well - it was
<aborticide> that's also why i did it, because if it was out of the blue i know i'd get the sword right away
<ikonia> the user said hello
<ikonia> it was out of the blue
<aborticide> i remember copying/pasting the previous times he was told when we were in ubuntu-ops even!
<ikonia> the user then spoke in a non-english language
<ikonia> you then made your comment
<aborticide> this is all new-news to me, can i see the logs pls?
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm not debating it, I'm stating what happened
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<aborticide> does that have logs from ubuntu-ops too?
<aborticide> what are LoCo channels?
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/30/%23ubuntu.html
<ikonia> there is the log
<ikonia> search for "froncy"
<aborticide> it seems it does, but i'm not sure what day it was on
<ikonia> aborticide: loco are local ubuntu groups
<aborticide> what day was the mute on?
<ikonia> aborticide: I've just given you the link to the exact day
<aborticide> oh
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/30/%23ubuntu.html
<aborticide> i swear it redirected me to the index page
<ikonia> probably a typo
<aborticide> let me investigate what happened
<aborticide> its weird because i usually copy/paste stuff
<aborticide> whatever
<ikonia> just search for froncy - this is just an example
<aborticide> first, observe that bazhang was picking a fight with me all along:
<aborticide> aborticide	zteam: don't try debugging ubuntu, just reinstall it is faster	10:10
<aborticide> sunit	yes	10:10
<aborticide> bazhang	aborticide, not helpful
<aborticide> bazhang: reinstalling alsa is quick and painless
<ikonia> aborticide: stop, I'm not going through the log line by line
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm agreeing to remove the ban if you can agree to the terms
<ikonia> you asked for an example, I've giving you one
<aborticide> okay i guess we can agree in a totally non-predictable weay
<ikonia> aborticide: based on the example I've given you, can you please keep the smart comments/joke efforts out of the support channel ?
<aborticide> see if i was medidating this behavior then i would be able to say , okay it will never ever happen again, but seeing as i just followed my logic common sense, this is an entire character attitude adjustment
<ikonia> aborticide: I can't be bothered any more, I'm really trying and you're just constantly arguing it
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm not removing the ban,
<aborticide> okay
<ikonia> aborticide: please come back another day when you can listen and resolve this
<aborticide> can you ban me from here too? i don't want to fall into this trap again
<ikonia> aborticide: no problem
<ikonia> aborticide: if you part the channel I'll see if I can get that done
<aborticide> oh that's weird, why do i have to part it?
<ikonia> aborticide: because I can't do it this second, so if you part, I'll request it be done
<aborticide> ah then i should make sure myself that this is guaranteed
<jrib> ...
<ikonia> if you feel you must
<aborticide> well sure
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<topyli> aborticide: you should part this channel anyway, since you aren't here to resolve any issue
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<aborticide> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> pointless and dissapointing, I've had some really interesting conversations with him in other channels
 * Pici blinks
<ikonia> http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums/
<ikonia> worth noting
<popey> and not spreading about
<popey> his server is getting a royal beating
<popey> you know thats Mike Basingers server where he's testing out the new theme?
<ikonia> no, I didn't know that
<ikonia> maybe he should setup some restrictions on it so it doesn't get spidered by google
<popey> well.. it wasn't spidered by google until it was mentioned in a publicly logged irc channel :)
<popey> he's only passed that url around via email AIUI
<ikonia> popey: someone just posted it in #ubuntu saying he found it in google
<ikonia> hence why I mentioned it here
<popey> ah ok
<popey> have let him know
<ikonia> ta
<guntbert> hi, if http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#hebrew-arabic is right, then the factoid !arabic should be changed
<Pici> Its a bit weird to send all people who speak arabic to the channel for the Israeli team.
<guntbert> Pici: I would agree, but either the mentioned page is wrong (which I cannot know) or the factoid
<Pici> guntbert: I'll follow up with the loco council.
<guntbert> Pici: ok, thx
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Djokera)
<topyli> i wonder what is the biggest arabic speaking loco
<bazhang> tsimpson, is that a correct banmask?
<tsimpson> bazhang: $a is an "extban"
<tsimpson> $a:<nickserv_account> bans by account
<bazhang> $a:oly562 tsimpson ah okay
<oly562> i will say this once,, those of you who are picking on me, i do not respect you as linux users, ubuntu community, or humans in general. you are hurting the ubuntu code that i will not be referring any user i come in contact with to #ubuntu ever again. i used to say it was a good room, that is until i found out ops booted people for asking questions of which they could not answer.  no big, i usually find out the answers to my quest
<oly562> time to do your job for you.....
<oly562> your busted:
<oly562> examples of biased ops:
<oly562> ops picking on a helpless user from another country:
<oly562> 1. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/09/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<bazhang> oly562, hi
<oly562> time to do your job for you.....
<oly562> your busted:
<oly562> examples of biased ops:
<oly562> ops picking on a helpless user from another country:
<oly562> 1. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/09/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<oly562> my gawd, cant you see there is an english barrier?
<oly562> Ikonia, and You
<oly562> 1. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/02/%23ubuntu-ops.txt conspiring...
<oly562> 2. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/02/%23ubuntu.txt watching me like a hawk, why? i know, ikonia spoke to you, also rww geting in the action towards me...
<oly562> Idleone explicit language and claims to be a saint.
<oly562> 1. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/02/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<tsimpson> *sigh*
<bazhang> <[daemon]> linxeh: yes - use openSUSE    * [[daemon]] (~mmichna@opensuse/member/mmichna): Marco Michna
<marienz> I wish people wearing a project cloak would be more careful :(
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-13
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (P1azma-Rooo1z appears to be abusive - 5)
<Flannel> nhandler: You have admirers!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (benderl83 appears to be abusive - 5)
<IdleOne> nothing like taking a log completely out of context
<Pici> yep.
<nhandler> Flannel: Just a troll using a variation of my name?
<Flannel> nhandler: Yeah
<nhandler> Flannel: Ah, that is getting rather annoying (they alternate between the various staffers)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (grex23: ban evasion)
<ubottu> grex23 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (rww: gtfo)
<elky> * No_one_at_all (no_one_at_@gateway/shell/shellium.org/x-cdibsakgmizwnksz) has left #ubuntu-women (""hypatia???!?"") may be k-rad
<maco> my vision has started shaking. im going to bed
<maco> elky:  can you deal with sprung's hideous attitude and language?
<sprung> I have not violated one rule of the #ubuntu guidelines or the rules
<sprung> i have examined both
<sprung> also, "tits up" is not obscene
<sprung> and maco was blatantly trolling me attempting to make me say things to get me banned.
<elky> I suggest you re-read the guidelines, specifically the part that tells you to read the code of conduct.
<sprung> i have several examples
<sprung> <maco> sprung: really? i thought you were just ranting about how much better #bash is than #mysql
<sprung> [03:00] <maco> sprung: really? i thought you were just ranting about how much better #bash is than #mysql
<sprung> thats a troll
<sprung> after i had been warned heavily by maco and others about guideline adherance he asks me that
<elky> sprung, maco was not the only one telling you to stop.
<sprung> no, maco was trolling me
<sprung> his intention was to get me banned for his personal amusement
<elky> maco was not trolling you. ops telling you to stop a behaviour that other participants have asked you to stop is not trolling.
<sprung> he was trolling me. he was telling me rules of the ubuntu guidelines that don't exist then trying to make me lash out and be abusive.
<sprung> he WAS trolling me, and he failed.
<sprung> then after everything was over,
<sprung> you quieted me.
<sprung> after it was all done, resolved and finished, you quieted me.
<sprung> i was talking about CHESS dude.
<elky> you have clearly failed to read the code of conduct. adherence to that is prerequisite of adherence to the guidelines
<sprung> chess trainers for linux for my 10 year old sister
<sprung> EVERYTHING was done and finished and resolved
<sprung> the argument was over
<sprung> the trolling was over
<sprung> the drama was over
<sprung> and WHAM you post-whatever quiet me.
<sprung> there's no lesson learned at all here
<elky> if you insist that, then the quiet will insist on staying. have a nice day.
<sprung> the entire drama was done and resolved long before you quieted me
<sprung> I'm logging it all, and hosting it.
<elky> we already do that
<elky> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sprung> that's fine
<sprung> i'm doing it too
<sprung> so that's it, with this ip and nickname i'm never allowed in the channel again
<sprung> if i could get a summation of the reasons why this is, please list them
<sprung> or just leave that blank because there aren't any reasons
<sprung> elky, great way to end the coversation, i ask you to list which rules I broke you have no answer
<elky> sprung, you've been quieted, not banned. you're welcome to sit in the channel and read what people say, providing you abide by the rest of the guidelines, code of conduct and general freenode etiquette that is not dependent on you talking in channels.
<sprung>  a quiet is a ban. it removes the usefulness of #ubuntu for me.
<elky> You've not been courteous. Youve not been respectful. You've not stopped when asked. You've used foul language.
<sprung> i can't ask questions.
<sprung> you indeed sir have banned me.
<elky> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sprung> in fact, i would rather you ban me than quiet me.
<sprung> that way i am not teased
<sprung> i need #ubuntu for support
<sprung> you deny me this over maco's pettiness
<sprung> PERMANENTLY.
<sprung> FOREVER.
<sprung> because he thinks tits up is obscene
<elky> it is.
<sprung> well im so very sorry i said it
<sprung> how can i beg of you for forgiveness and you maco
<sprung> certainly i won't say it again since this is what happens
<elky> you can explain why it is obscene so we know that you understand and aren't just saying it
<sprung> well in some cultures, tits means breasts however in my oh so very vulgar society it means things are messed up
<elky> also, for the record, that wasn't the only obscne thing you said
<sprung> what else
<topyli> sprung: free tip: appologies aren't the issue. you should be convincing the operators that you can behave in the future and it's safe to let you in the channel
<elky> well, in some cultures "tits up" means you're using imagery of a dead woman to invoke the notion of messed up
<sprung> well, seeing as if i don't do that i get to have to kiss the ring, i won't do it again
<elky> western culture for example where one may draw the line to ophelia
<sprung> oh i said asshole didnt i
<sprung> lol
<elky> the other obscenity involved sexual relations and mothers.
<sprung> well ok #mysql is a bunch of assholes
<sprung> but i wont use that word again ok?
<elky> assholes is pretty much the lease obscene of your obscenities
<sprung> what else did i say i cant think of any more i said
<sprung> im greping im not seeing it
<elky> <elky> the other obscenity involved sexual relations and mothers.
<sprung> where
<elky> grep for gangsta
<elky> er, sorry, gangster
<sprung> dude. for real?
<elky> <sprung> but yeah #mysql im sorry to say so but most of them are a bunch of assholes they think that everybody should have studied the official MySQL manual and been a developer before being an administrator and blah blah blah and im like Shut Yo Ass Up im a mufukin gangster
<elky> what's the word *before*
<elky> and yes, for real.
<sprung> ok you must be a mormon or something but i promise i won't say that again either
<elky> dude, i don't have to be mormon to take offence to you using that word and invoking the imagery of a dead woman to paraphrase "broken"
<sprung> elky, are you really taking offense that i just said mormon
<sprung> let me rephrase for you
<elky> no, and your lack of bothering to read things through means I'm really not confident about letting you speak in that channel
<sprung> ok you must be <someone who is inhumanly offensed> or something but i promise i won't say that again either
<sprung> elky, i'm trying to work with you
<elky> no, you're trying to intimidate me.
<sprung> elky, what do you want from me
<sprung> to let me back in the channel what do you want
<elky> you to actually take what other people say in to consideration without trying to mock them
<sprung> i need this channel
<elky> this is our sandpit, we make the rules and set the boundaries of behaviour. not you.
<sprung> you can understand why somebody who visits most channels on irc might find that a bit ridiculous.
<sprung> now that you see where i am coming from,
<elky> no. think of it as visiting someone's house. you act according to them.
<elky> you don't walk in like you own the place
<sprung> i will attempt to have a better effort to adhere to your rules, most specifically in the department of foul language.
<elky> topyli, thoughts?
<sprung> i have never been to any channel that is half as strict as this one
<elky> topyli, specifically the attitude
<elky> sprung, probably not half as populated either
<topyli> elky: i think it's difficult to resolve this now unless cooperation improves
<sprung> how am i not cooperating
<elky> sprung, you're still arguing against the rules
<topyli> sprung: you're turning a simple issue into a complex one
<elky> we might be strict, but it's our prerogative.
<sprung> no, i am not. i'm explaining my perspective
<sprung> having never been in a channel with such rules
<elky> and trying to invalidate ours.
<topyli> it's simply about your future behavior and whether or not you'll take the code of conduct seriously. instead, you're arguing about the past (which, i might add, is not something you can change by arguing)
<sprung> how am i trying to invalidate yours
<elky> sprung, by telling us off for being strict.
<sprung> i absolutely submit to your rules.
<sprung> is that enough?
<elky> We're strict. This is a good thing.
<elky> sprung, if I were convinced you're not saying it in the hope of it working like "open sesame", maybe it would be enough.
<sprung> yeah, what am i going to do, get unquieted say one bad thing and get quieted again or banned?
<sprung> you have made your message brutally clear
<sprung> you will do it and are watching me
<elky> topyli, convinced now?
<sprung> what's the point of delaying this further
<topyli> elky: worth trying i guess
<topyli> sprung: if you're allowed to use the channel again now, please respect the conditions on which you (and all others) are allowed there
<topyli> everything will be fine then
<sprung> yeah, i really don't have any more desire to ask my question i will ask somewhere else what chess games my sister will play on linux
<topyli> that sounds like a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sprung> you've been very helpful in helping me decide which channels to ask for help in in the future though, thanks for clearing that up and have a nice day
<topyli> comparing the relative merits of chess software, that is
<elky> -offtopic is subject to the same rules.
<topyli> absolutely, just a different topic
<sprung> elky, your ops skills are second to none, you truly have me terrified to ever use your channel again
<elky> lol
<elky> Benkinooby, do you need help with something?
<elky> We recommend against spectating the happenings here by being in here, you can get caught in crossfire. The logs are better for that
<elky> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<topyli> !idle | Benkinooby , also
<ubottu> Benkinooby , also: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Benkinooby> soory
<topyli> ooh i have leet skillz forming sentences with bot replies! :)
<elky> lol
<elky> Benkinooby, it's ok. you know now :)
<Hobbsee> i fail to see how such a saying could ever be on topic in a support channel anyway
<Hobbsee> surely "my x is broken and does y, z, a, b, & c" would be more logical, and appropriate
<elky> Hobbsee, but we can't refer to dead women then. won't you think of the poor misogynist impulses?
<Hobbsee> elky: 'lol'
<Hobbsee> elky: sure we can.  dead women.
<elky> Hobbsee, colour me mormon.
<elky> because there's no better way to apologise for obscene language than a bit of religious intolerance.
<bazhang> no_one_at_all is not k-rad, though is a known element, particularly in other non-Ubuntu channels
<bazhang> yikes
<ubottu> tapper called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> holy moly
<bazhang> spambot supremo in -ot
<elky> staff, can we have idoru in -ot plzkthx
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> topyli, still around?
<elky> pici, tsimpson, jussi, nhandler?
<jrib> sigh at #ubuntu-unregged....
<elky> yeah
<tsimpson> idoru.. hmm
<tsimpson> may be a good thing
<elky> well whichever of you is GC needs to ask I'd assume, since you lot owns the channel
<tsimpson> we are all GCs
<elky> oh, they upped the limit?
<tsimpson> (all the IRCC)
<elky> we couldn't do that a year ago
<tsimpson> I wasn't aware there was a limit, so they must have changed that
<elky> yeah we were limited to iirc 3
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (spambot)
<elky> thanks staff :)
<vbgunz> hey I keep gettting kicked from #kubuntu... this the first time this ever happened FloodBotK1 hits me up with this "Sorry, anonymous connections are not allowed. Type « /topic » for more information. Join #ubuntu-ops if you believe this to be a mistake."
<tsimpson> vbgunz: it seems your IP is listed an an open proxy
<vbgunz> tsimpson: really though, why and how could that happen?
<tsimpson> either you are using a proxy at that IP, or someone who had that IP before you ran an open proxy from it
<vbgunz> I don't know how long I had this IP for, I know my IP with my provider is dynamic but this is the first time in 5 years both on kubuntu and same ISP this has ever happened. how can I check whats going on, where do I start?
<tsimpson> vbgunz: probably the quickest solution would be to ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<tsimpson> vbgunz: if there is nothing else, you should /part this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-14
<bazhang> people who preface their 'support' questions with "Ubuntu is garbage.."
<ubottu> tucemiux called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Jordan_U> Lemonpart in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> And k-lined :)
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (wookiehangover)
<Flannel> meh.
<Tm_T> what's wookie?
<maco> ubuXubu and lea123... what?
<Flannel> maco: looks normal-ish
<maco> the "baby" had me wondering
<Flannel> she (assuming its a she) greeting him first, in a rather excited tone, so looks reasonable
<maco> oh i dont mean in a "he's bothering her" way... i just recall a week or so back, there was a pair of folks getting very PDA in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> so was cautious they may have returned
<Flannel> aye, although I believe those folks were actually the same folk
<ubottu> Doyle called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jayne> I'm drafting a blog posting. Do you all mind if I use ##ubuntu-ops as an example of a project that has a -ops channel for reaching channel ops?
<tsimpson> jayne: sure
<jayne> thanks.
<topyli> jayne: it's #ubuntu-ops though :)
<jayne> er. yeah.
<jayne> I did actually have it as single-# in my vi window :-)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sdsewe appears to be abusive - 5)
<jayne> new blog is up... thanks for letting me use you guys as an example
<ikonia> jayne: can I see ?
<jayne> ikonia: blog.freenode.net :-)
<ikonia> ah a freenode blog
<jayne> yeah
<ikonia> a nice read
<ikonia> I should point out that trying to reason with poutine in pm is getting massive abuse back
<ikonia> 7:20 <poutine> what kind of faggot name is matt darcy anyways
<ikonia> 17:20 <poutine> I will defame the fuck out of you
<ikonia> and other such delights
<ikonia> poutine now getting chum majik to join #ubuntu and question his ban
<ikonia> user majik now making threats to post transcripts (???) on freenode to expose the oppression of freenode
<ikonia> joined after poutine's ban, but seemed to know all about it, so I can only assume someone is feeding him information or he's poutine ban dodging
<ikonia> karthick87: hello
<karthick87> ikonia: hai
<ikonia> karthick87: how can we help you today ?
<karthick87> I like to contribute in this channel.What can i do for that..?
<ikonia> what do you mean contribute to thsi channel
<ikonia> karthick87: this channel is for resolving issues within the ubuntu core channel name space
<ikonia> karthick87: check the topic
<karthick87> Oh sorry
<ikonia> no need to apologise
<ikonia> karthick87: so is there anything you need from the operator team ?
<karthick87> ikonia: I wanna know abt ubottu bot.Can anyone say me..?
<ikonia> karthick87: what do you want to know ?
<karthick87> ikonia: how to add ubottu factoids database to my bot?
<ikonia> you need to create your own bot and manage your own factoids, it's just a supybot
<ikonia> !ubottu | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> karthick87: have a read of those links, they may help. Any questions about ubottu should be addressed in the ubuntu bots channel
<ikonia> (the channels are listed in links)
<karthick87> ikonia: i can found its database here http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi but no information on adding it
<ikonia> because your not meant to add it to your bot
<ikonia> that database is ubottu's and authorized bots
<karthick87> Oke thankyou
<ikonia> karthick87: anything else you need ?
<karthick87> nope
<ikonia> cool, then if you'd like to check the topic, you'll see there is a no-idle policy for this channel, but your welcome back if you need/want something
<karthick87> sure :)
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> karthick87: if there is nothing else, as I've said, there is a non-idle policy in this channel, so if you could leave, you'd be welcome back if you need anything from the team
<karthick87> ok bye..!
<ikonia> taybot: hi
<Pici> taybot: Is there anything we can help you with?
<ikonia> I wonder if it's a bot
<Pici> Dunno.
<Pici> We were mentioned on frenode's blog though.
<ikonia> yes, I saw
<popey> Pici: fyi taybot whois looks like an archlinux user
<elky> they're also gone
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-07
<EvilResistance> no flood bots in -server?
<Pici> no, its historically a much lower volume channel to need them.
<EvilResistance> i see.  i only ask because we hit micro-flood when someone pasted in -server
<EvilResistance> thanks
<pangolin> hyper-paranoid people are funny
<funkyHat> what. no we're not. what do you mean, I'm not paranoid?
<pangolin> :)
<Jordan_U> I'm not paranoid if the penguins are really out to get me.
<Jordan_U> That's why I use linux by the way, keep your friends close...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SushiDude said: ubottu, but is the firewall on?
<ubottu> In ubottu, meta-coder said: !you is I am a bot.
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ucenik*)
<Myrtti> idefix?
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (jasonmchristos is being a troll, please, someone, get rid of it)
<jasonmchristos> why was i baned
<ikonia> you where removed from the channel
<jasonmchristos> i stoped
<ikonia> becuase I asked you to stop what you where doing and you agreed, you then went the exact opposite approach
<ikonia> you went from telling people not to use 8.8.8.8 to telling everyone to use 8.8.8.8
<jasonmchristos> was sarcasm
<jasonmchristos> i said when thier isp provides it
<ikonia> I can only conclude either a.) you are trying to provoke people or b.) you don't understand what you are saying - so I've removed you from the channel
<jasonmchristos> no
<jasonmchristos> when you use the local isps ns its more protected
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: ok - so I ask you to stop what you're doing, and you start making sarcastic comments about it
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: not helpful and not what I asked you to do
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: please stop
<jasonmchristos> then resolving from an external network that doescensorship
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: if you want to use #ubuntu, join it and HELP people with sound reasoned advice
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: if you can't do that, don't use the channel
<jasonmchristos> its sound advice to say use your isp's nameserver
<jasonmchristos> its safer
<ikonia> it is - but if you follow what theadmin was doing, he was trying to resolv/debug a problem
<jasonmchristos> security wise
<jasonmchristos> besides censorship
<ikonia> so you spouting random stuff about racist content/sarcasm doesn't help
<jasonmchristos> ok sorry
<jasonmchristos> ill just go do something else
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: so - if you feel you can join in with a conversation usefully, please rejoin #ubuntu, if you don't, please leave
<jasonmchristos> next time i will try another approach
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: ok - that's great, please leave this channel now. If you feel like you can use #ubuntu properly, please re-join #ubuntu, if not, there are other channels
<topyli> jasonmchristos: if there's nothing else, please part this channel, as we don't allow idling. thanks
<Tm_T> nice lag, did the command 2 minutes ago
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Angelon appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (lakatosi appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1549 users, 3 overflows, 1552 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1598 users, 0 overflows, 1598 limit))
<Myrtti> yes yes I know you are confused
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1611 users, 1 overflows, 1612 limit))
<Myrtti> ohshuddup
<pangolin> poor bots getting yelled at for doing what they are meant to do :/
 * pangolin slaps all the floodbots
<pangolin> now they have a reason to cry
<Myrtti_webcgat> so apparently there is a worldwide Juniper routers decide to die-day
<Myrtti_webcgat> I can't access my shell
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti_webchat> hm
<popey> http://blog.phyber.com/level3-outage-likely-juniper-bug
<popey> indeed
 * genii-around makes a note to check the one in the office later
<Myrtti_webchat_> I'm not amused at all
<Myrtti> ahhh...
<genii-around> Darn. I start typing replies, get sidetracked, return and finish reply, then they have already departed by the time I finish and hit enter. :-/
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-08
<bandit5432> i have a question about questionst asked in #ubuntu
<bandit5432> can i ask for help about things that i can install on ubuntu or linux in general or can i only ask about ubuntu software?
<bandit5432> i did not feel that the responses i recieved from some of the ops after asking about installing kernel 3.1 where appreciated
<pangolin> you can ask questions about anything that is available in the Ubuntu repositories but keep in mind you may be redirected to a different channel if the helpers feel it would be better for you.
<pangolin> that said the 3.1 kernel is not in the ubuntu repos.
<bandit5432> yes but it was not a very nice conversation and i have helped people for the last 2 nights
<pangolin> how was it not nice?
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, responses where rude
<pangolin> I saw his responses and did not see any rudeness on his part
<pangolin> what exactly did you think was rude?
<bandit5432> [04:08] <tonyyarusso> bandit5432: Well, currently 3.1 does not exist in any supported version of Ubuntu, so it's pretty reasonable that nobody here can support it, frankly.
<tonyyarusso> I was explaining that you're unlikely to get help, particularly since you mentioned that this was your second day trying with no results.
<pangolin> I suppose you could read that as rude if you really wanted to but knowing tonyyarusso I can say he was not being rude.
<bandit5432> ok i take your work for it
<bandit5432> word'
<pangolin> bandit5432: We do appreciate you bringing your concerns to our attention though :)
<tonyyarusso> You certainly *can* ask about such things (we're not telling you it was "offtopic" for the channel) - it's just unlikely to be particularly efficient at getting you the answers you need.
<bandit5432> but the response of [04:11] <tonyyarusso> bandit5432: Not really.  It's generally understood that if you want to run bleeding-edge unsupported software you have to be able to support yourself.
<pangolin> again nothing rude there
<bandit5432> no but not helpful or supportive either
<pangolin> bandit5432: I am sorry that you feel he was being rude but if it isn't in the repos it is not supported in #ubuntu.
<bandit5432> is that in the guidlines ?
<pangolin> no
<pangolin> but the guidelines are just that, a guide.
<pangolin> not a comprehensive list of everything allowed.
<bandit5432> maybe that needs to be added to the channel announce
<pangolin> there is also a bit in the guidelines about common sense. I think the not in the repos thing is common sense.
<tonyyarusso> Again, you weren't being scolded for any kind of guidelines violation.  You were being told why you hadn't gotten any help yet.
<bandit5432> cool
<bandit5432> thanks for listening, thats what a lot of us want when we join and have issues or problems
<pangolin> We try and thank you.
<bandit5432> and you might want to think about adding the repo thing to the user quidelines so there is less confusion
<pangolin> tonyyarusso: Stop being so rude :P
 * pangolin runs off
<ubottu> phlak_user called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> niiiicce
<iceroot> maybe this can be placed in the topic of #ubuntu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/887380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #887380 Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349  this of course instead of the duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> iceroot: I don't really think a link to a bug is useful in the topic and it's not really a show stopper, certainly a factoid may be more useful
<iceroot> ikonia: sounds good
<Myrtti> as I suggested to topyli earlier, perhaps we should make a factlet out of the old #gaim topic
<ikonia> sounds a good option
<ubottu> In ubottu, jussi said: !unforget currentissues
<Myrtti> [11:10] < topyli> to quote the old #gaim topic: "If you're having trouble connecting to MSN, assume  the problem is with MSN not Gaim"
<jussi> what the heck?
<jussi> oh yes. my changed clock
<knome> clock? :P
<jussi> cloak even
<Myrtti> ie. most likely it's not a bug that Ubuntu can help at all.
<Myrtti> or even upstream projects
<Myrtti> "it's MSN, live and learn to use something else"
<topyli> upstream can help eventually, once they crack the msn changes
<Myrtti> topyli: in about 75% of the cases the problems exist only because MS has some glitch in their servers
<Myrtti> about 20% are because there's something wrong with the all over networking
<Myrtti> and 5% is actually something that upstream can help
<Myrtti> as usual, these numbers are courtesy of the trustworthy Stetson-Harrison method, ie. facts, statistics and lies
<topyli> yeah, and when msn has a problem of their own, patience is the only cure
<iceroot> heise.de is reporting about routing-errors in the uk and usa (dont have an english link)
<Myrtti> iceroot: the juniper issue still?
<iceroot> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> ah, figured as much.
<Myrtti> I can only assume it effected IRC networks as well yesterday
<iceroot> Myrtti: and the msn-fix is to use another server (see debdiff) so maybe its just because of the routing error
<Myrtti> tsk
<Myrtti> affected.
<Myrtti> so, I stand by my opinion of "it's not you, it's MSN" and "learn to use something else"
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> I know it's not helpful, but filing bugreports probably isn't either
<iceroot> can we do that on !iphone and !ipod too? :)
<topyli> Myrtti: so, "assume the problem is with msn, not your chat client. also see !jabber" :)
<topyli> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<topyli> !msn
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<knome> huh, that's a bad factoid :P
<Myrtti> !currentissues
<Myrtti> !unforget currentissues
<ubottu> I suddenly remember currentissues again, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<Myrtti> löl.
<Pici> lawl
<knome> RAWR
<Myrtti> that made me laugh
<Myrtti> oh man.
<Myrtti> aaaaaand over to our factoidmasters.
<Myrtti> give a huge round of applause! *clap*                      *clap*
 * knome accidentally burps during the uneasy silence
<topyli> i can't think of a good trigger for the broken-msn factoid
<knome> !broken-msn
<topyli> might make sense :)
<jussi> why not just use currentissues ?
<iceroot> "at the moment there are login-issues with msn. you cant do nothing then wait. In your waiting time have a look at free alternatvies like !jabber"
<Pici> ikonia: sorry, been up for too many hours at this point
<ikonia> no no, you're dead on to be factually correct
<mneptok> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lubeckSvJO1qi4xu8o1_400.jpg
<pangolin> mneptok: is on page 14 of 9999999999999999999999 of the internet :P
<mneptok> but us Ubuntu IRC ops could do well at this. we do it all day, anyway. -  http://failblog.org/2011/11/01/epic-fail-photos-family-fun-fail-3/
<mneptok> s/but/bet/
<pangolin> haha
<Pici> pangolin: thanks
<pangolin> sure thing
<pangolin> btw he is often, iffy.
<ubottu> EvilResistance called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bobweaver> I have a important question if you are on irc and see people hacking websites what to do ?
<bobweaver> cracking websites *
<Myrtti> is this happening on some Ubuntu channel now?
<bobweaver> No
<bobweaver> on a different network
<bobweaver> people where using this http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/18083/   with there bots
<bobweaver> ajax_create_folder.php   > to remote shell
<LjL> i suppose you could contact the website involved
<bobweaver> because I was there I dont want to be involed with anything like this.  it puts me as a accessory to crime I think not sure
 * bobweaver is noob 
<ikonia> ....this really isn't an ubuntu issue
<bobweaver> ikonia: where to get help please
<ikonia> LjL's advice is best
<bobweaver> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> but beyond that, nothing we can do
<bobweaver> I know I was just wondering about how to go about something like this. thanks for your time
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-09
<ubottu> ryaxnb_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<funkyHat> lolzandtrollz trouting again
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (PEC alumno__ Tempra spamming)
<Tm_T> I think #u needs some attention, any takers?
<ikonia> what's up
<Tm_T> someone asked how to upgrade (and in a way clearly identicating that the user should be given good instructions) and was simply given shell command without any explanation
<Tm_T> just an example what was going on there at quick glance
<ikonia> I'm watching it now
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> I'll get the bus then ->
<PolitikerNEU> Hi, is it possible to ban query spammers? (and - how do I report that?)
<Myrtti> depends on the casee
<Myrtti> and you just did
<Myrtti> who and what message
<PolitikerNEU> blackbad, [16:10] <blackbad> Where can I get pure magnesium, preferably cheap like scrap. I look at http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURE-Magnesium-Ingot-Cut-VERY-BEAUTIFUL-99-9-10-/200669825770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb8da8aea and it's \$8.00 per pound. I'm looking for one for the price of about \$2.00 per pound at http://www.metalprices.com/FreeSite/metals/mg/mg.asp - in fact I am afraid to click on the link - but at least it was
<PolitikerNEU> unrequested (and not belonging to #ubuntu, the only channel where he is)
<PolitikerNEU> ok, maybe I just overreacted, so ignore it
<Myrtti> I can't reproduce it :-(
<Myrtti> alright, pangolin did
<Flannel> I kicked him from -ot as well, just for good measure
<jtr__> please kick nick - Realplayer from #ubuntu - he's/she's/it's spamming , thank you in advance :)
<ikonia> lets look
<pangolin> already removed
<ikonia> and it's taken care of
<jtr__> thank you :)
<Myrtti> all right
<Myrtti> Younder is being a pain in #u. Jasmin may be trying to get help for hir Fedora
<Myrtti> I'm going to bed.
<Myrtti> have fun.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-10
<Tm_T> good morning
<Pici> :(
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Myrtti> point him to rant to -ot if he wants to rant
<elky> he only hijacked an support channel :P
<elky> s/an/a/
<Myrtti> yeah
<Tm_T> you know what I would love to do? some short sketches of these situations
<Tm_T> person storming to some office, yelling how things are wrong etc (:
<elky> people walking into an office using Word to scream belligerently and demand reasons why microsoft did the office ribbon menu
<Tm_T> that for example, yes
<elky> Tm_T, damn you, now i want to blog this
<Tm_T> good, plan succeeded
<elky> as in write out a screenplay kinda thing
<Tm_T> elky: you leave all film staff recruiting for me?
<jussi> Tm_T: only if you get Denzel Washington :D
<Tm_T> jussi: this Denzel Washington? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6wP_UfrJ1I
<jussi> Tm_T: rofl
<topyli> Tm_T: oh this would be so much better than my comics. you'd get the material from irc channels just like i do, but videos would be do so much better at showing the absurdity of these "discussions"
<Tm_T> yup
<elky> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_aLYgQSUEE9ML0f43LoSX1fADU_WcHpUsDr0VJ8yBZY/edit
<elky> Tm_T, topyli
<elky> I'm a pretty crappy screen writer
<topyli> you used google docs? google gives all your personal info to the government and reebok ads! latex has a great 'screenplay' document class
<topyli> elky: i think we need a ribbon fan there to counter the 'arguments' with equally meaningful ones :)
<topyli> and of course a linux user who chooses to join the discussion by talking about how evil microsoft is and how much linux rocks (except the sound system)
<topyli> oh and who suggests everyone should use latex
<Tm_T> don't use all the funnies to one sketch, let's make a whole series (:
<topyli> might as well develop a few characters who show up every time :)
<topyli> not necessarily a few, one or two
<Tm_T> topyli: the guy who says everyone should use latex appears every time, even when you're talking about web browsers
<topyli> absolutely
<elky> no, that'd be the emacs guy
<topyli> that could be the same guy quite naturally
<elky> anyway, bedtime for me
<topyli> nini. you'll wake up with great ideas now
<Tm_T> horrible nightmares of topyli insisting with the use of latex and emacs
<topyli> i use lyx, not worthy :)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (kuba_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (kuba_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (enigma456 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (enigma456 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Myrtti> oh man
<Jordan_U> I'm a bit busy at the moment, are there any other ops watching Younder in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> hohum
<Myrtti> if he continues, kick
<Tm_T> good night
<Myrtti> been warned already
<Myrtti> doesnt need more rope
<Jordan_U> I'm not sure what else robinetd's comment was supposted to be...
<LjL> ask him
<LjL> really you could have asked him "what is that?" in the first place
<LjL> assuming malice is what makes things escalate most of the time
<topyli> "go bug somebody else" is just not nice. around here you might get in trouble, no matter how "right" you are
<Jordan_U> Would asking now just risk escalating things again unneccisarily?
<topyli> iäll just go away now and let you be right
<LjL> topyli: well sorry but i can totally understand becoming harsh when you feel you're not treated justly
<LjL> and it's not like our own ops don't act like that
<LjL> so give me a fucking break
<Jordan_U> LjL: The language really isn't necessary.
<LjL> many things are done that aren't necessary
<LjL> i'm not above that
 * LjL hugs Jordan_U, leaves it up to him to find out why
<pangolin> it is over now, no sense in rehashing it but would be good to figure out what it means
<LjL> it's been resolved satisfactory in my opinion
<pangolin> also, agree with LjL about the way robin answered. So many worse things slide by in the channel.
<Jordan_U> pangolin: Replace two characters and it's a fork bomb. And replacing '(' with '{' is not an obscure change.
<LjL> Jordan_U: still, if he took care to avoid it being actually dangerous, what's the problem?
<pangolin> Jordan_U: I understand what you are saying and I think you did good by saying something but it read accusatory and I know robin is a handful at times but I have never seen him try to harm anyones system.
<LjL> he's annoying as hell
<pangolin> heh
<LjL> but that won't stop me from defending when i think he's not at fault :P
<pangolin> but not malicious imo
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-11
<LjL> next time he sends factoids gratuitously to people, though, i swear i'll send it on a trip to the moon >:
<Jordan_U> LjL: Because I see a lot of people try to give mallicious commands and fail. Like 90% of the people who try to get people to delete all their files but don't know that rm -r has protections for '/'. I agree that I was too accusitory though (which is why I apologised for it).
<LjL> Jordan_U: yep, it was entirely possible he just failed at being malicious, but that's why i said that asking him "what was that intended to do?" would have been better. but i'm seeing you realize that yourself, so big +1 to you and hug.
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 99% illuminated. || Moon phase: Full || Next full moon is on Friday 09 December
<elky> heh
<Pici> Tm_T: cryptopsy is a troll fyi.
<Tm_T> Pici: I did smell it, yes, but I'm waiting him to cross a line so I have reason to act (:
<Tm_T> but thanks for the headsup (:
<Pici> np
<Tm_T> now I know I don't need to make it too obvious
<elky> he's crossed plenty of lines previously, not really worth giving chances to
<Tm_T> I see
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from admiralshlorky)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (adminku appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (adminku appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<LjL> meh, i've got zero tolerance for smartfaces
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic KittyBunny Going o4o and being generally someone to keep a close eye on
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-12
<urlin2u> could we have a little control or talk with L1nuxRules they are just trolling on #ubuntu
<bazhang> fix my ereader
<bazhang> I'm using UBUNTU !
<elky> bazhang, my car won't start, how do I fix it? I'm using ubuntu!
<tonyyarusso> elky: Go to Applications -> Internet -> Firefox Web Browser.  In the search box in the upper right hand corner, type "Car won't start" and hit enter.
<elky> hehehe
<bazhang> elky, haha
<almoxarife> hello, would like to get voice back, thnks
<almoxarife> hello, would like to get voice back, thnks
<tonyyarusso> almoxarife: Could you elaborate?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<tonyyarusso> *sigh*
<almoxarife> tonyyarusso: I was under the impression there was some record kept as to why I was devoiced, and I was told to wait for a week, I believe the week is up
<tonyyarusso> ah, okay
<tonyyarusso> Now, if I can remember how to beat the bot into submission I'll look that up...
<almoxarife> thnks
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<elky> almoxarife, while he's looking, do be aware that resolution does happen faster if you're forthcoming with your recollection of the event.
<almoxarife> elky: I wasn't sure who was asking
<tonyyarusso> ubottu: Sometimes TODAAAAAAY would be nice...
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonyyarusso> @whoami
<tonyyarusso> %whoami
<tonyyarusso> whatever
<tonyyarusso> elky: You try?
<almoxarife> elky: as far as re-collection goes, I have none, I was very drunk, so I am at the mercy of what ever the logs say
<elky> so how do you know you were asked to come back in a week?
<almoxarife> what ever it is must not be good
<almoxarife> elky: that I do know, I came in here when I noticed I was devoice
<elky> <almoxarife> tonyyarusso: I was under the impression there was some record kept as to why I was devoiced, and I was told to wait for a week, I believe the week is up
<elky> who "told [you] to wait a for a week"
<almoxarife> elky: not sure now, a nick on this channel
<tonyyarusso> elky: You did :P
<elky> 2011-08-14T21:45:17 <almoxarife> I want to say a big no thanks to the aprox 1300 nicks who were here 2 nights ago my time, if this channel is about snoots parking their nicks with nothing to do but moderate to the little people then you need a life, I found my own answers no thanks to anyone here, and I say this as someone who does try to help people like me who are NOT linux gurus, UBUNTU is suppose to be for people like me, the n
<elky> ewbee geek, and YOU the guru sho
<almoxarife> elky: that seems very old,
<elky> 2011-11-01T10:03:45 <almoxarife> don't like unity? gnome? d0nt like either? fuck off, you just want to bitch
<almoxarife> elky: that current
<elky> so you've been an issue on several days, 11 days ago and 28 days ago
<elky> what should make us think you're going to behave if we let you talk there again?
<elky> especially, if as you say, this is all because you can't hold your booze
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> almoxarife, please refer to those guidelines and indicate whether you think you can ever behave accordingly
<almoxarife> elky: I just can't get myself to proselytize myself to a nick in an open forum, you do as you see fit, I was asked to return, and I did
<almoxarife> but a decision would be nice, come back ???? don't bother? as you see fit
<pangolin> read the guidelines and come back if you think you can follow them.
<almoxarife> pangolin: will do
<pangolin> have a good night.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (danielo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (danielo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-13
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> apwbdjp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * tonyyarusso is suddenly feeling less proud of his LPI cert :(
<tonyyarusso> Stupid users.
<bazhang> seems like smw et al can stay on topic for all of about 5 nanoseconds (L1nuxrules)
<PerfM> I've got a question
<bazhang> yes?
<PerfM> Do you guys like only ban my ip? Or are you guys smart enough to ban my nick too?
<PerfM> Cause I get the feeling you only ban my ip
<PerfM> which is kinda really lame
<bazhang> currently just a +q
<tonyyarusso> Actually we ban by biometrics, which we collected while you were sleeping.
<PerfM> but I mean, did I get unbanned from #ubuntu/-offtopic?
<PerfM> or am I currently evading ban?
 * tonyyarusso wonders if ubottu has stopped hating him yet
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> PerfM: Usually bans are done on the hostmask, whether that's an IP address, longer host-assigned string, or a cloak.  If a user has a habit of thwarting that then other things are added.
<PerfM> pangolin, do you wanna take the reigns on this one?
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: Is my bot syntax wrong or something?
<elky> you have to login before you can btlogin
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, the bantracker is super duper slow in loading, at least here
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I'm not even getting a link
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<tonyyarusso> elky: ^^ ??
<elky> you also have to be identified to freenode
<elky> or, you're not on the list, i dunno
<elky> not my bot
<tonyyarusso> I am identified to Freenode, and I am on the list, or at least was at last check...
<Jordan_U> It's not working for me either (in PM) even though it used to.
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<tonyyarusso> Lovely.
<bazhang> mine works, but it's an older one
<elky> then the bot needs a kick which is up to jussi or tsimpson
<pangolin> PerfM: I don't see a wagon to hitch my horse to.
<pangolin> PerfM: I do suggest that you follow our guidelines if you wish to stay in the ubuntu channels.
<elky> is totem pm-spamming anyone else to join a channel?
<Pici> not I
<Myrtti> almoxarife
<elky> muted not banned iirc
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> I set the mute
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (saravana appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (saravana appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (tim appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (tim appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-05
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, george_kamp said: ubottu: that is a bash script.  I can't get to Ubuntu.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (sosoman)
<ArchOpenBox> Hello a Monitor on Ubuntu banned me why? I was just trying to help individual with Nvidia graphics card?
<Myrtti> when was this, can you specify?
<ArchOpenBox> Nvidia drivers that are being supplied by Nvidia aren't working in Ubuntu and Nvidia has already stated there drivers aren't helping. Further more most people are told to revert back to 302.17 from the 304.37 driver
<ArchOpenBox> Myrtti: It was around 2 days ago trying to help when ikonia said to reinstall ubuntu. I just wanted to check if you could revert with reinstall.
<Myrtti> alright, looking at the bantracker
<Myrtti> (found you already)
<ArchOpenBox> Myrtti: The ubuntu website or forums dont state weather you can reload rc.d and boot reinstalled driver .
<bioterror> yeah, the arch users has 304.40 drivers and everything works without problems ;)
<ArchOpenBox> bioterror: Understandable different do to rc.d and xorg.conf file.
<ArchOpenBox> bioterror: usually read Nvidia and Arch Linux installs to see package detials see if there is work around without reinstall
<ArchOpenBox> bioterror: with Nvidia seperating package detials causing direct issue with ubuntu system. Which is in long run requiring reinstall.
<bioterror> my friend has some problems with his gt 610 atm. on ubuntu, I have none with my NVS 300. but background I go. myrtti is investigating ;)
<ArchOpenBox> Why not mentioned other in Nvidia forums is puzzling. Because so many Ubuntu users are loading the driver and seeing bluescreen or flickering if they get past installing driver and there is no Warning.
<bioterror> or video tearing :(
<Myrtti> ok, here's what I think
<ArchOpenBox> Myrtti: Who do I need to talk to? to lift ban?
<Myrtti> I'm going to remove the ban, and try to keep the support as support rather than comparing different distros with each other.
<Myrtti> s/try to keep/remind you to try to keep/
<Myrtti> I'm not entirely sure what happened when you were banned
<Myrtti> but I suspect there might have been some misunderstanding/miscommunication involved
<Myrtti> does that sound ok?
<ArchOpenBox> Myrtti: Thats ok! I will just inform person helping next time of the messages on the Nvidia forum.. Thank you :)
<Myrtti> ok, here's some hints how to do it when you do: summarise first what the forums say, then give a link.
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: I'm srry if I made you mad. I was just trying to figure out what is causing the issue of rc.d config not rebooting and allowing driver to work
<Myrtti> and please do it in the channel, to profit others with same problems who might be lurking
<Myrtti> ban has been lifted
<Myrtti> have fun and thanks for flying Ubuntu and freenode
<ArchOpenBox> yes, understand just was searching. Next time I'll just make the search first and post it there.
<ArchOpenBox> Thank you again! :)
<Myrtti> ArchOpenBox: was there anything else you needed help with?
<ikonia> hello ArchOpenBox
<ikonia> apologies for missing you
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: srry just got back from breakfast
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: Good Morning
<ikonia> I assume Myrtti has sorted you out now ?
<Tm_T> indeed
<ArchOpenBox> hopefully! I understand just get mad when here so many users going back to Windows because we have poor video support and Nvidia seems to be releasing terrible drivers.
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: no-one is going back to nvidia
<ikonia> and the reason you got banned was because you where giving users wrong/bad information
<ikonia> you where miss-leading people that a.) the nvidia bug he hit wouldn't have happened in arch b.) it would be easier to remove the nvidia drivers from nvida.com in arch - neither are true
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: hey, I was going to with my next statement tell you I couldn't promise use anything
<ikonia> it paints a false picture of the landscape, which is unacceptable
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: no you where not,
<ikonia> and to be honest, you just made up that the problems would not happen with arch
<ikonia> which is unacceptable
<ikonia> if you know there is a fix in place within a different distro, suggesting it is fine (and a great help) but just making things up, is unacceptable
<ikonia> does that make sense to you ?
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: No, That ways not what I was trying to state. I think you misunderstand I look up packages on Arch Linux to see were the problem is. Nvidia with 304.37 driver doesn't work, but there was a solution on there forums that stated that ubuntu users were using 302.17, but the rc.d was not reload so driver was not loading thats all
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: I'm sorry that's just lies
<ikonia> a.) you stated "you would not have these problems on arch"
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: I get u the link hold
<ArchOpenBox> on
<ArchOpenBox> give me one second
<ikonia> b.) you failed to read that the user wasn't using the ubuntu packaged drivers, he was using the direct download from nvidia.com
<ikonia> to quote from the channel log
<ikonia> 2012-11-03T20:40:54 <ArchOpenBox> Kishi: by the way I dont like playing with drives they have a funny way of not fully removing from ubuntu. If this were Arch Linux it would be a thousand times easier. Cant promise anything.
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: read that part! what I dont understand which is my confusion is it not possible to reinstall earlier version of driver after it crashes.
<ikonia> they don't have a "funny way" of not removing from ubuntu, the nvidia.com installer works the same on ubuntu as it does on arch
<ArchOpenBox> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/232
<ikonia> and it would not be "easier" on arch as they are same "drivers"
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: I'm aware of the problem/fixes, you're not listening to what I'm saying
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: I'm telling you the reason you got banned was because you where giving the user miss-information
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: ok go ahead im listening
<ikonia> please re-read what I've just said
<ArchOpenBox> ok
<ArchOpenBox> OK, I see I put that down. Did not mean to imply using Arch Linux would be easier just that the config files were different. ops my bad. srry.
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: the config files are not different
<ikonia> and the problem you are trying to fix is to do with bumblebee - the user wasn't using bumblebee
<ikonia> so again, do you see how you where just missleading him with information that was incorrect and not useful to him
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: yes, I should not of jumped in srry.
<ikonia> it's fine to jump in if you have something you KNOW is worth while
<ikonia> but you just made something random up about archlinux and gave him information about a totally different problem, nothing to do with his issue
<ikonia> which is dangerous as it can do more harm than good
<ikonia> make sense now ?
<ArchOpenBox> understood! Should have left it alone.
<ikonia> that's fine, I appreciate your intention, but the execution wasn't really useful
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: I agree there!
<ArchOpenBox> Well got to shower and eat long day ahead of me! :) Take care
<ikonia> thanks, please remember to /part this channel
<ArchOpenBox> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1731 users, 6 overflows, 1736 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1738 users, 6 overflows, 1744 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1739 users, 6 overflows, 1745 limit))
<Pici> Fuchs: poke
<Fuchs> Pici: mh?
<Pici> Fuchs: bots.  There are still a bunch in #ubuntu-unregged
<Pici> @109.98.144.165
<Fuchs> should be solved now
<Pici> thankyee
<Fuchs> You're welcome
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-06
<Pici> anyone else get a dcc chat from noone4?
<Pici> I see it hit one of the floodbots earlier
<Pici> and just myself now
<IdleOne> I banned them earlier
<IdleOne> they back in the channel?
<Pici> nope
<IdleOne> they've been doing that for a couple days now
<IdleOne> Krenair: They aren't in #ubuntu at the moment, do you share any other ubuntu channels with them?
<Krenair> Nope, don't think so.
<IdleOne> there isn't much we can do, you can join #freenode and let staff (they are voiced) know about it.
<Krenair> I'm not too bothered, I just noticed that the user had previously been kicked from #ubuntu over DCCing other people
<Krenair> Thanks anyway IdleOne
<IdleOne> Krenair: sure thing.
<physically_fit> so have you decided on my ban inthe offtpic channel? ikonia said you can decide too, so?
<physically_fit> so so?
<chu> So, do you realise why you were banned?
<physically_fit> yeah
<chu> Why was that?
<physically_fit> because i ask the same question on 2 channels
<physically_fit> and because ikonia hates me
<chu> Do you not see the issue with that?
<IdleOne> yeah, the ban is not going to be removed at this time.
<physically_fit> i've been banned for a week, that's more than enouhg
<physically_fit> why not IdleOne
<IdleOne> there is no time limit on bans and you are not the one who gets to decide how long is enough.
<IdleOne> why isn't the ban going to be removed?
<chu> Because the ban was to serve a point, and apparently it has not been achieved yet. You may need a little longer to sit and think about it.
<physically_fit> you guys havent talk about my ban at all, i bet
<IdleOne> in my opinion you don't understand why you got banned and you proved that by trying to blame others for your behaviour.
<physically_fit> that was a joke, i am playful
<IdleOne> wasn't funny.
<physically_fit> it was funny to me
<IdleOne> come back in another week and maybe we can see how it goes then.
<physically_fit> i'll think about it
<IdleOne> sounds good. Have a good day/night.
<physically_fit> nite nite
<IdleOne> sorry to jump in there chu, didn't want to step on your toes.
<Tm_T> nice
<chu> IdleOne: No, that's fine.
<chu> I was reading the bt at the time.
<chu> It appears he has been warned (read: banned) numerous times for that same thing.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> gone already
<Tm_T> aaand sorted, I hope
<Pici> blah blah, no interactive bots
<Pici> gotta go, you got this
<bazhang> ok
<Pici> I opened up irssi right as the hilight from #freenode hit
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> dunno why I opened up irssi at all since I need to go, but I guess I have and IRC addiction.
<bazhang> got power yet?
<Pici> yesterday morning, finally.
<elky> or you just love us all so much
<bazhang> thank goodness
<bazhang> elky, hehe yeah
<Pici> elky: ;)
<elky> this does not resemble going, either.
<Pici> I was hoping no one would say anything.
<elky> go vote or whatever
<Pici> anyway, *woosh*
<Pici> I just did actually.
<elky> :D
<Pici> but other things to do, offline.
<bazhang> hi
<willdabeast> hi
<bazhang> this about the karma bot?
<willdabeast> it is :)
<bazhang> thought you were dissuaded from that
<willdabeast> it's not even for my benefit, more for helping out people who take up to 10 minutes to talk to me about fixing issues. I feel they deserve something if it is possible.
<bazhang> helping is a reward in itself
<willdabeast> but I guess the problem is that #ubuntu is a public channel?
<willdabeast> yeah but I mean in terms of the rewards you receive by helping on launchpad.
<willdabeast> seems like they would deserve the same
<bazhang> the chances or people trying to game the system, and disrupt the channel seems very high
<willdabeast> do you think it would be possible though? I mean if it was a registered channel through launchpad perhaps?
<willdabeast> nvm I am slowly realizing how impossible it would be hehe
<bazhang> a large channel would be rendered unusable imo
<willdabeast> yea true
<bazhang> ie, !votemeup!
<willdabeast> yeah
<bazhang> nice that you appreciate the help though
<willdabeast> well thanks for talkin to me about it haha, I was just tryin to help out
<bazhang> :)
<elky> bazhang, or friends joining and giving each other kudos for nothing every 10 seconds :(
<bazhang> no way that would be abused!
<elky> willdabeast, if you want to thank them, have them make a wiki page and put a testimonial on it for them
<bazhang> elky, they could just send in bots to pump up the bot votes even
<willdabeast> haha
<elky> bazhang, i'm plotting all the ways i could get to one bieberillion karma points as we speak :P
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> biebillion* sorry
<willdabeast> bieberfeverillion?
<elky> the term comes from when a newspaper in i think syracuse noted that the snowfall they'd just had was more than bieber's height
<elky> so bieber became a unit of measurement
<willdabeast> dear god...
<elky> http://www.shakesville.com/2010/12/newsflash-it-snows-lot-in-upstate-new.html
<elky> ^that
<willdabeast> haha wow
<elky> ok, im going to go back to avoiding the blogosphere again because election.
<willdabeast> I actually just made my first reddit post a couple weeks ago, got to the top 3 in /r/funny, kinda proud of myself. Till I realize the people reddit consists of.
<elky> esp. since the the east coast polls will close soon :-/
<elky> yeah, reddit isn't the awesomest place, but there's some hilarious anti-anti-culture stuff
<willdabeast> indeed
<willdabeast> http://www.reddit.com/tb/11c0z8
<elky> watching the archangelle hoards is hilarious
<willdabeast> archangelle hoards?
<elky> http://metareddit.com/r/SRSGreatestHits
<elky> this is offtopic for here really
<willdabeast> haha yep
<willdabeast> alright I gotta go, good talk :) cheers
<elky> ciao
<tada1> hello
<tada1> I got banned at #ubuntu, why?
<tada1> the name was Soelen
<tada1> I got an answer, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-07
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, govinda said: ubottu:  oh no you is bery intelligent
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, govinda said: ubottu: govinda think you is intelligent
<wertyhj> i am read-only in ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> That is how you will stay, you have had more than enough warning about being off topic and constant nonsense in #ubuntu.
<wertyhj> I visit that channel once in a year
<wertyhj> this is a support channel, so I would like to have support, and not power-trip racist moderators
<IdleOne> How was I being racist?
<chu> Not a particularly good way of pleading your case.
<wertyhj> people with .com or .net hostnames can do whichever they want
<IdleOne> not true
<wertyhj> point just one time I used that channel without a support issue
<IdleOne> anyway, thank you for proving with your usual trolling that you are Lint. You will not be unmuted.
<IdleOne> if you don't like my decision you are welcome to appeal.
<IdleOne> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<wertyhj> of course I will
<chu> I have a feeling "power-trip racist moderators" was a dig at bazhang for some reason. I just seem to recall bazhang mentioning that he can't have an actual conversation with Lint because he just degrades into calling bazhang racist or something.
<IdleOne> he calls anyone who doesn't do what he expects that
<chu> Ahh, I see. Fortunately I've not had the displeasure of having to deal with him.
<IdleOne> I'm surprised he isn't banned
<bazhang> <Michalegaozixu> whats offtopic?im a bewbie
 * elky chortles at that typo
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Tm_T> good morning
<knome> g'day Tm_T
<bkerensa> ZzZzz
<k1l_> hi, just to inform you. Megalas is a user who got a ban in our german #ubuntu-de and is ban evading every time. freenode guys know about him too.
<bazhang> thanks
<k1l_> anyway. if qou got questions you can find me/us in #ubuntu-de-op or #ubuntu-irc :) bb
<Pici> thanks for the heads up
<bazhang> <Megalas> cfhowlett: What`s a volunteer?
<IdleOne> !patience > meghal
<bazhang> <meghal> u just send me the ubuntu disk at my home address
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> megalas is PM'ing me for some reason
<bazhang> and the fbots
<bazhang> jparkton has some questionable commentary
<bazhang> ban worthy?
<bazhang> <jparkton> Oh wait this is Ubuntu my bad
<bazhang> <jparkton> yall suck ass im out
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [jparkton] (~jparkton@216.201.66.239): realname   questionable, inappropriate and offtopic commentary
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> realname questionable?
<bazhang> that was the output from /wii   his real name is realname
<Pici> oh.  I thought you were saying that his realname was questionable.  Rather than questionable belonging to the second half of the mark
<bazhang> yep sorry
<bazhang> jrib is moving to Oregon?
<jrib> :x
<bazhang> s/oregon/colorado/
<bazhang> * [Goauld] (~dude@46-126-175-104.dynamic.hispeed.ch): fnordistus
<bazhang> <Goauld> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<bazhang> mernilio?
<AlanBell> Temba, his arms wide
<Pici> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<IdleOne> that factoid is incorrect
<IdleOne> "Shaka, when the walls fell." means that he understood
<IdleOne> please to correct
<AlanBell> Sokath, his eyes uncovered/opened
<bazhang> why do people exclude UNITY from gnome3...
<AlanBell> Kiteo, his eyes closed
<bazhang> presumably they mean gnome-shell
<AlanBell> I should stop now
<Myrtti> oh man.
<mneptok> AlanBell: Shaka, when the walls fell.
<IdleOne> properly used ^
<mneptok> IdleOne: "shaka" is failure. "Sokath" is understanding.
 * IdleOne hugs the mneptok 
<IdleOne> is not
<IdleOne> and gimme back my hug
<AlanBell> is too
<IdleOne> naught
<mneptok> IdleOne: http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Tamarian_language
<IdleOne> wiki's are never wrong
<IdleOne> :)
<AlanBell> The river Temarc in winter | IdleOne
<IdleOne> that's right. I am rigid and set in my ways
<mneptok> Kiteo, his eyes closed.
<bazhang>  "Shaka, when the walls fell" - failure
<bazhang> "Sokath, his eyes uncovered/opened" - understanding/realization
<bazhang> "The river Temarc in winter"  = +q
<Myrtti> you guise need to check your medication levels.
<IdleOne> I doubled it last week
<mneptok> it is very, very refreshing to give a presentation to an audioence that you don't really have to care about impressing.
<mneptok> my neighbor convinced me to speak at his Kiwanis club, and i just did a talk on FLOSS concepts. some slides required lengthy explanation. so i slipped this into the middel of the deck, just to be sure ...
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/Screenshot.jpg
<knome> mneptok, ideally, don't you have to care to impress any and every audience?
<mneptok> knome: so when Mark asks you to do a keynote, i can ask you to wear bicycle racing pants and a halter top?
<mneptok> viperhoot: 'sup
<viperhoot> mneptok: o/
<knome> mneptok, is that the only way you think i can impress the keynote audience?
<knome> or, s/i/somebody/
<mneptok> knome: no, i'm saying that if you do not care about impressing people ....
<knome> mneptok, i was saying that you always should care
<knome> oh, right. you said you didn't need to care
<mneptok> knome: there's a rheostat there, though.
<knome> well, i don't think i agree :)
<Myrtti> viperhoot: whazzup?
<knome> the deployment is wrong if you don't need/want to impress ;)
<mneptok> knome: i suspect you would spend more time preparing to bried the National Security Council than you would Mr. Palmer's kindergarten. so there's a scale there.
<mneptok> *breif
<mneptok> bleh.
<knome> mneptok, well sure. nonetheless, if you have no motivation/need to impress, why do a presentation?
<mneptok> viperhoot: do you need something from the ops team?
<viperhoot> Myrtti: nothing really, just I have a question, a friend of ubuntu-qa has op privileges, he puts a welcome message on his channel, but this message disappears when he closed sessión
<mneptok> knome: "Hi, neighbor. Will you help me out and come speak to my Kiwanis group? I have to schedule speakers for November."
<viperhoot> is there a way to get the message to stay permanently?
<tsimpson> viperhoot: how did they set the message?
<knome> mneptok, either pick a topic that you want to impress the audience with or don't do a presentation.
<mneptok> viperhoot: if the channel is registered, a topic lock can be set with services. but this is better asked in #freenode.
<knome> mneptok, if somebody is doing presentations just because they used to, but nobody has anything that they really want to talk about anymore, something's wrong with the setting.
<viperhoot> kaziweb: how you set the message on #ubuntu-qa ?
<viperhoot> mneptok: thank you, i will ask in #freenode ;)
<kaziweb> viperhoot, I know that. But I need to fix it permanently. I hv set it for two times but it get removed automatically.
<mneptok> knome: i think you're WAY overthinking this.
<knome> mneptok, not really:)
<knome> mneptok, it's a no-brainer
<mneptok> knome: there are audiences where i care less about formality and impressions than others. WFM.
<knome> :)
<mneptok> knome: a local Kiwanis breakfast meeting does not get the same output as POTUS.
<knome> heh
<mneptok> knome: this is called "crafting your message and approach for the audience."
<mneptok> today was "i can add a snarky slide" day.
<knome> snarky slides are fine
<bazhang> he has gnome classic and is saying that Unity is too big?
<bazhang> uh what?
<bazhang> why do people think #ubuntu is #helpforeverythingincludingthekitchensink
<bioterror> I love clearing the drains of kitchen sink
<bazhang> coll2 is using RH 5.6 yet asks in #ubuntu
<bazhang> hah
<bioterror> I used RH 5.2 back in the 1998
<bioterror> so I think he talks about RHEL?
<bazhang> he asked in #freenode , I told him #rhel and he said "they're all the same"
<bazhang> yep rhel 5.6
<Pici> I remember 5.2
<Pici> It was the first linux I used
<bioterror> Pici, same here
<bazhang> scary
<bioterror> I dont want to remember it
<bioterror> it was horrible
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> the only thing I remember is being horribly confused by `find`
<bioterror> if you wanted to install something "new", you had to find all the dependencies yourself
<AlanBell> dependency chasing for hours and hours
<Pici> yep, no real package management
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [MelRay] (~quassel@c-76-30-29-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net): Mel Herndon     offtopic, asking for MINT support, rude part
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<physically_fit> is everything ok?
<physically_fit> why no one talks to me? am i devoiced in #ubuntu or something?
<physically_fit> :'(
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is for actual support questions
<IdleOne> not opinion polling
<IdleOne> if there is nothing else, please part this channel.
<physically_fit> i want to hang out with my ubuntu friends to talk about other subjects
<physically_fit> i don't know where else to go
<IdleOne> you can try #defocus, freenode's social channel.
<physically_fit> they talk dirty there
<physically_fit> i want something a bit moderated and nerdy
<IdleOne> try /msg alis help
<IdleOne> #freenode can help you further if you need help with alis
<physically_fit> thanks, i'll try that. bye-bye.
<physically_fit> say bye to me
<IdleOne> bye
<IdleOne> want a hug also?
<physically_fit> yeah
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now.
<physically_fit> jesus ok ok ok. bye bye  u_u
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-08
<jpds> woot-0854 seems to be acting random.
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno_)
<bkerensa> Myrtti: oh you got that?
<elky> they advertise their twitter handles now?
<elky> that's new
<Myrtti> you got one, I got one
<bkerensa> elky: indeed odd
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from talpur)
<IdleOne> kaziweb: Anything we can help you with?
<kaziweb> IdleOne, it's solved. Thanks.
<Tm_T> hai
<IdleOne> Great, please read the channel topic and not idle in this channel.
<kaziweb> IdleOne, Oh! I'm sorry.
<bazhang> annoying...
<bazhang> wait til he hits ZZZZZZZZZ
<bazhang> * [EEEEEEEEEEE] (~Lando_Cal@unaffiliated/lando-spacepimp): Lando
<bazhang> no wonder
<Pici> name sounds familiar
<bazhang> severe troll
<bazhang> <thelinux> fuga: I have send you  a PM, you can type for ID and password if you need help with your problem.
<bazhang> is he asking for the info to teamview into fuqa's system?
<guntbert> Hi, !partner  needs some rewording (1st sentence)
<guntbert> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<physically_fit> ikonia, they told me to come back the next week
<ikonia> who did ?
<ikonia> no-one told you to come back next week in any of the conversations I had with you in this channel
<physically_fit> i said the reason why you banned me and then i said "because ikonia hates me" but i was joking, so they think i am worse than before
<ikonia> the exact info you where given is there is no time limit on your ban we need to get confidence you can follow the channels guidelines
<physically_fit> so they think i didnt learn the lesson
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> that's why you got banned
<ikonia> I'd given you multiple warnings
<physically_fit> i don't want to wait a month
<ikonia> no-one said a month
<ikonia> and you said didn't care as you didn't come here often
<physically_fit> reverse psychology, i think
<ikonia> then you shouldn't play stupid games
<physically_fit> suddenly i want to come here more often
<physically_fit> i forget the rules
<ikonia> please, lets not play more silly games
<ikonia> you know the rules
<ikonia> you've had them explained to you many times.
<ikonia> if you've not grasped them by now you'll never learn them.
<physically_fit> ikonia, you don't know me, you can't judge me that bad
<ikonia> I just did
<ikonia> because you tried to play silly games that you forgot the rules
<ikonia> if you do'nt know them after being banned multiple times for it and having them explained, you never will
<physically_fit> i really forget them, because i don't come here often.
<physically_fit> i haven't been banned many times
<ikonia> I'm aware of 3
<physically_fit> all made by you then, i don't remember anything
<physically_fit> ikonia you treat me with love
<ikonia> you seemed to remember one instance when I queried you about it, to the point where you told me it was a year ago
<physically_fit> i like you
<ikonia> ok, I'm not playing any silly games with you
<ikonia> good by
<ikonia> you have access to #ubuntu - lets leave it ther
<ikonia> there
<physically_fit> but it's true
<ikonia> bye
<physically_fit> i am different
<bazhang> physically_fit, please, thats enough.
<physically_fit> i like you and pastor bazhang too
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-09
<lhavelund> !away > SeoZ-work[AWAY]
<Tm_T> !language > Erealz
<guntbert> hi it looks like my remark about !partner didn't get any attention yesterday, the first sentence is weird in my eyes
<genii-around> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<genii-around> guntbert:  ?
<guntbert> genii-around: "repositories provide packages a location" - is that english?
<genii-around> Yes, the repository is a location for packages
<genii-around> Although it is somewhat awkwardly worded there, I agree
<guntbert> what about omitting "packages" ?
<genii-around> I'm for it.
<guntbert> like "Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications."
<IdleOne> it would read a little easier
<IdleOne> +1
<guntbert> !partner =~ /packages//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !partner =~ /packages//
<genii-around> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Flannel> I imagine it made grammatical sense at one point, and then someone updated it without proofreading.
<guntbert> genii-around: better, now I can understand it without reading ten times :)
<guntbert> thx for your time - have a nice one :)
<Tm_T> !language > domedagen
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Sorry, I considered that enough.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I was looking down when he posted that. Good call.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-10
<bazhang> <DemonWitch> or are their devs retarded?
<bazhang> not the best way to ask for support
<bazhang> he seems intent on causing issues/arguing, than getting support
<ikonia> of course, and it won't last
<ikonia> physically_fit: just to be clear before you start
<ikonia> physically_fit: any more of your silly games will result in a ban in this channel again
<ikonia> clear ?
<physically_fit> yes
<ikonia> great
<physically_fit> u_u
<physically_fit> why my ban in ubuntu now? if i had a +q only?
<ikonia> physically_fit: because you tried to get past the +q
<physically_fit> it's not my fault my ISP changed my ip
<ikonia> so I changed it to a more effective ban
<ikonia> no problem, not your fault, so I've updated it
<physically_fit> can you ban me in english?
<physically_fit> the channel i mean
<ikonia> ##english is nothing to do with this channel
<physically_fit> i didn't know you visit that channel until yesterday
<ikonia> I've been in that channel for well over two years, but that has nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> what do you actually want ?
<physically_fit> everytime i say something things get worse
<physically_fit> so i am stuck
<physically_fit> i want my bans in ubuntu and offtopic removed
<ikonia> please clarify what you want, I'm busy and not really in a position to waste time unless you actually have something new to say
<ikonia> physically_fit: ok, the bans aren't going to be removed at this time, as you've been told a few times in the last week, so please stop asking
<physically_fit> my ban in ubuntu really hurt me
<ikonia> then you should have considered that before messing around
<physically_fit> you said to me in english i was muted then i typed your name there to show you i was not anymore
<physically_fit> typed your name in ubuntu and you banned me
<ikonia> physically_fit: correct, so I have fixed that
<ikonia> no, I resovled the mute that you had evaded (unintentionally)
<physically_fit> it says i am banned, i can't enter
<ikonia> correct
<physically_fit> i only had a +q
<ikonia> now you have +b
<physically_fit> it's unfair because i don't deserve a ban in ubuntu
<physically_fit> it's enough punishment to be muted there
<ikonia> look, I'm not arguing it with you, I've explained the situation,
<ikonia> you constantly make a problem and try to mess around, enough is enough, you can stay out for a while until we (the team) have confidence you'll participate in the channels normally
<physically_fit> how can they have confidence if i they won't see me in ubuntu or offtopic
<ikonia> by your attitude when we next speak to you and how you use other channels in line with their guidelines
<physically_fit> i can't come here all the time asking you to remove my ban
<ikonia> I don't want you to
<ikonia> infact you've been asked not to do that
<ikonia> physically_fit: so are we done here for the moment ?
<physically_fit> no
<ikonia> what else is unclear ?
<physically_fit> my ban in ubuntu, i had a +q that you changed to +b
<ikonia> yeah, I've explained that
<physically_fit> i didn't do anything there to be banned
<ikonia> I've explained that, and i've explained that's not going to change at this time
<physically_fit> i have noo problems with any other op except with you
<physically_fit> so you are the problem, not me
<ikonia> you do,
<ikonia> and to be honest, it's not about "one op" it's you persistantly not following the rules
<physically_fit> you are chasing me everywhere, even banning me when i am not online
<ikonia> ok, well, you're welcome to think that, but the fact remains you don't follow the rules and mess around, until that stops, you are at a stalemate
<physically_fit> you are BSing me
<ikonia> in what way ?
<physically_fit> "let's see if your behavior changes in the future"
<physically_fit> i am not able to enter any channel
<ikonia> I've told you
<ikonia> we are going around in circles
<ikonia> if you are unable to grasp this simple concept I'm afraid we'll never be able to allow you back in
<physically_fit> this is a personal thing. admit it
<ikonia> no
<physically_fit> yes
<ikonia> you're welcome to think that, but the facts remain
<physically_fit> i've never NEVER beeing banned in this server by another op except you
<bazhang> thats not correct
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<ikonia> the reason you have been banned have been explained to you
<bazhang> lets move on physically_fit
<physically_fit> bazhang, who else banned me?
<ikonia> if it where "personal" I'd not be able to give you the reasons
<bazhang> physically_fit, me
<ikonia> and I've given you the reasons in detail multiple times
<physically_fit> when bazhang? maybe for a day or something?
<bazhang> physically_fit, no.
<physically_fit> bazhang, you put me on +q in ubuntu two days ago
<ikonia> physically_fit: lets deal with facts
<ikonia> physically_fit: you have had multiple bans and had them removed for not following the rules
<ikonia> physically_fit: you've had the rules explained to you
<bazhang> physically_fit, no time limit on bans or quiets
<ikonia> you've continued to break those rules and mess around
<ikonia> you are now banned again
<ikonia> those are the facts
<ikonia> physically_fit: everything clear now ?
<physically_fit> the witch hunt? yeah
<ikonia> great.
<ikonia> please leave the channel then
<physically_fit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcunREYzNY
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with this channel
<ikonia> physically_fit: remember what I said at the start about silly games
<IdleOne> !guidelines > scottyg_
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ubuntu-fan001 said: ubottu, so there is different in grub2 in version 12.04 and 12.10
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-11
<bazhang> <scottyg_> your mom doesnt fail me lost asylum...you chicken raping sodomite:)
<bazhang> no way thats acceptable
<bazhang> <LostAsylum> u could atleast turn off your away ban me ill proxy douche
<bazhang> looks like a ban evasion threat
<bazhang> (from PM)
<ikonia> just ignore it
<Jordan_U> So, do we actually believe MonolithImmortal that their capslock is stuck on?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the fact that his nick has upper/lock chars means he's typed it into xchat
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Or xchat was pre-configured to login, or that he used shift when he was typing the nick.
<ikonia> it would beMONOLITHIMMORTAL if caps was locked on
<ikonia> Jordan_U: possible but doubtful
<bazhang> its quassel
<theadmin> Hello, I was wondering if someone could fix the !puregnome factoid (or rather the page it links to) to work for 11.10 and up (currently 11.04 only) or maybe introduce something like !pureunity?
<theadmin> I'd do the first myself but I have no idea about default packages
<AlanBell> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<theadmin> Right, 11.10, nothing for 12.x
<theadmin> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> yeah, just reading it
<AlanBell> automated removal should work just the same
<AlanBell> I guess the huge list was made by doing an install of kubuntu-desktop on a clean ubuntu install and seeing what it was going to install
<theadmin> Something's odd here then -- I used a default Kubuntu install and now I get "Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed"
<theadmin> Probably because I removed some of the default apps, idk
<AlanBell> anyhow, the factoid isn't wrong, the documentation page needs updating
<theadmin> Oh well, I can use tasksel
<theadmin> Thanks anyway
<AlanBell> looks like IdleOne was the last person to update the list
<IdleOne> !no puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> ubottu: pureubuntu is <alias> puregnome
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<IdleOne> !pureubuntu > theadmin
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu (lachlan)
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu Yakut offtopic, jokes and unwilling to stop.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, |nazist| said: !ubu ntu is running slow
<h00k> I'm not comfortable with the nazist nickname
<ikonia> I think it's someone I kicked earlier
<Tm_T> h00k: you can ask them to change nick (:
<h00k> using webchat
<h00k> Tm_T: they left |
<h00k> :) *
<h00k> also, yeah. I was going to.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-04
<bazhang> <Linus> ubuntu is dead  <Linus> rip ubuntu   not the best support for #ubuntu
<bazhang> looks like everything he has "advised" is just random/wrong
<genii> Taking a poll or opinions about systemd earlier
<bazhang> telling people to google it for irssi
<bazhang> and just plain offtopic now
<bazhang> <Linus> babinloston If you have that many machines that need to be public facing. You are in the wrong channel 2) You are useless
<IdleOne> If he comes back, he has been warned and linked to the guidelines. feel free to act accordingly.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [Linus] (~LFS@31.6.59.205): LFS1  giving consistently wrong/unhelpful "advice", rude to multiple users, repeatedly offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu SMWim (~SMWim@118-93-81-115.dsl.dyn.ihug.co.nz)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> chu: oh good lord. look at the tracker for this fellow
<genii> Anyone who speaks Russian? Zaq_ in #u
<k1l> i told him already several times that he needs to go to -ru. even in pm
<k1l> i dont know if he speaks that bad english or if that is on purpose
<Pici> It doesn't really help that #ubuntu-ru is +r
<k1l> i told him to register and login, too
<genii> bazhang: Is there someone in #freenode who can speak to him in his own tongue?
<bazhang> genii, he can speak english well enough it seems
<genii> Hm.
<genii> I almost want to join #ubuntu-ru to see if he re-appears there :)
<bazhang> Registered : Nov 04 10:34:37 2013 (7 hours, 21 minutes, 6 seconds ago)
<bazhang> he was in the channel, so he knows how to get there, and is already registered for quite a while now
<bazhang> and he's in...
<genii> Who the heck heats up the power button of their computer for 10-15 minutes to see if that helps to turn it back on?
<LjL> O.O
<bazhang> how is that even on topic?
<LjL> that's worse than when i put a LED inside the telephone socket with my bare hands to see if it was live :(
<genii> It's not, and they were already referred to ##hardwaqre earlier
<Pici> LjL: thats not a bad idea though
<bazhang> monkeydust said ti was ok "if you're sweet"
<LjL> Pici: well, i concluded it was live
<bazhang> <mirak> I can't change my screen refresh rate to 24hz on 13.04 and 13.10
<bazhang> that seems really low
<genii> Yes indeed
<bazhang> 50hz I've heard of
<Unit193> Ask if he means color depth, and if it's an older intel.
<bazhang> ah the 32bit color question
<Unit193> Well, my guess is it's "stuck" in 16, and flash isn't working for him/her or something.  I had that, simple xorg.conf fixed it.
<genii> Fine, mirak is on his own.
<bazhang> whoa that got unpleasant fast
<genii> I'm just going to avoid speaking to him now and let someone else figure it out.
<genii> ( figure out his problem)
<bazhang> I always step away at this point
<genii> I believe he thinks I'm attacking, whereas I'm just trying to understand his issue, which doesn't seem to be correctly explained
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
<genii> AlanBell: Hah! Before they got offended I was preparing the read-edid commands you just did.
<AlanBell> yeah, I am not going to tell them that they are wrong, I will let their monitor tell them
<genii> Possibly they are using some converter which blocks/obfuscates the edid codes
<bazhang> * [Masturbator] (~ubuntu@p4FFBE296.dip0.t-ipconnect.de): Masturbator  <--- that nick seems not appropriate
<genii> Hm "Masturbator (~ubuntu@p4FFBE296.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu"
<genii> Yes
<AlanBell> I think they are just confused about movies that are 24 frames per second, which isn't really the same as monitor refresh rates (and content that is 1080P is 60Hz)
<Pici> If they say something, then ask them to change it.  If they're just idling, then theres really no point in making a scene about it.
<genii> Pici: They entered and left immediately after. Don't seem to be in any other channels either.
<bazhang> and he wont give the info, just more attacks
<LjL> actually, 1080P content is usually 24, 25 or 30 fps (though it doesn't have to)
<LjL> although i'm not entirely sure why one would use such a framerate on a *computer*
<genii> Whoah! Mass exit in # there
<genii> #u , rather
<Myrtti> buhbye irccloud
<Myrtti> https://twitter.com/irccloud
<genii> Looks like, yeah
<Pici> looks planned
<Myrtti> indeed
<LjL> i plan to bring the internet down
<LjL> shut down your computers in good order
<LjL> remember to only pull the plug when it says it's safe to turn off your computer
 * genii gets ready to flip the switch on the power bar
<LjL> or alternatively, if you're using an Amiga, just do it and hope nobody added write caching to the filesystem while you weren't looking
<LjL> except genii because he's considered a war criminal by Amigas
<genii> LjL: Geez, that was ... how long ago now?
<LjL> Amigas don't forget
<LjL> my Amiga is also from "long ago"
<genii> Talk about holding a grudge! ;)
<genii> If any more ever come in I'll make sure to check in with you first.
<LjL> like that will bring back all the innocent who died
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Obscene_CNN trolling with forkbomb and rickroll youtube video
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-05
<genii> heh "ipods are not cool man" :)
<bazhang> <jono> folks, this might be off-topic, but I am having a fund-raise (I work as the Ubuntu Community Manager) - Creative Commons music to support WaterAid -http://www.gofundme.com/rockforwater
<bazhang> BAN HIM!!11111
 * Tm_T shakes their head
<Tm_T> "might"?
<Tm_T> why he is mentioning his position in Ubuntu project if the fundraising isn't related to Ubuntu?
<bazhang> qwerty__, hi
<qwerty__> hello
<bazhang> qwerty__, did you need some assistance?
<qwerty__> im debating on whether or not i should negotiate my ban, because there really is no excuse for being a jackass
<bazhang> in which channel
<qwerty__> #ubuntu
<qwerty__> bazhang, do you know if its temporary?
<bazhang> qwerty__, do you know the channel guidelines?
<qwerty__> where can i read them?
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> please take a moment to review them
<qwerty__> bazhang, i broke rule 11 i was being annoying
<bazhang> qwerty__, will you abide by them in future?
<qwerty__> yes i will
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> qwerty__, could you try to join now?
<qwerty__> sorry for being a burden.
<bazhang> thanks for stopping here to resolve this
<qwerty__> thanks for pardoning me
<bazhang> hardly a pardon, but OK :)
<qwerty__> thanks man ill be seeing you around
<Tm_T> bazhang: that was rather nice
<bazhang> Tm_T, the qwerty one? thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> louis__ spamming in #ubuntu
<icesword> hello
<icesword> peoples
<icesword> plz remove my ban in ubuntu
<icesword> thank you
<icesword> it's already a long time
<icesword> i have configured my fault
<icesword> now i want to ask for help in there
<ikonia> icesword: as I recall this is not a problem with your ISP, but your attitude towards using the channel
<icesword> hello hello
<icesword> ikonia, yeah
<icesword> plz remove my ban
<ikonia> icesword: you've had quite a lot of chances already, it's hard to accept you have changed,
<icesword> yeah
<icesword> plz remove my ban
<ikonia> plus you're failure to interact with the channel is not out of "not knowing how to" but choosing to be a problem, so I don't think the channel really warrents you doing that again
<icesword> i ve been banned for one month
<icesword> there's only 12 months in a year
<ikonia> yes, I appreciate you have been banned for a month, but that doesn't really change your previous behaviour
<icesword> i ll be careful and respectful this time
<ikonia> you've said this before
<icesword> time to remove it
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> I'd rather you used other channels
<icesword> i wanna aks a question in ubuntu
<ikonia> I know that, but you should have not abused it so many times in such a short period of time
<ikonia> we removed the right of you to use the channel because you abused it too often,
<icesword> ikoni
<icesword> why are you in debian
<ikonia> a result of that is you can no longer use the channel, and based on your previous behaviour I don't believe you can be trusted to use it again at this time.
<icesword> spy
<knome> this is leading nowhere
<ikonia> no, I follow debian development and occasionally need help with some things, but that really doesn't have anything to do with this discussion
<ikonia> so I'd suggest finding other support resources, such as the forum, however if you use it like you use the irc channel you may end up banned there too
<ikonia> just be aware of that
<IdleOne> there is also askubuntu.com
<icesword> ....shlt
<ikonia> ok, so again swearing proves my point, so we are now done here
<ikonia> lets not waste any more time.
<ikonia> icesword: if you could please /part this channel now you've had it clearly confirmed that the ban won't be lifted and why
<icesword> ikonia
<icesword> why not just move it
<ikonia> icesword: sorry, no more discussion, it's been made clear to you why. Please leave now and best of luck finding new support resources.
<ikonia> @mark icesword #ubuntu-ops after leaving the channel pm'd abuse to me - leave mute and do not unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Discordian93 said: ubottu: that page is of no help, my problem isn't listed
<IdleOne> @mark ucz15 aka uczen16 trying to ban evade by changing nick and ident
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu uczen16 apparently there are multiple users connecting from the same school IP. ucz15 claims to not be the same user as uczen16. ucz15 claims to have informed his professor/admins about the disruptive user.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <Aut0Exec> perish: then no support for you sir   <--- in re: the contribute form on ubuntu.com
<Pici> bazhang: did you talk to him?
<bazhang> Pici, just saw it 20 seconds ago, so no
<Pici> lampp :(
<ikonia> I have no idea why people do this.....
<hggdh> AlanBell: available? :-)
<AlanBell> hggdh: hi
<genii> Hm, #u :  "<Tr_OLL> I'm a troll."
<DJones> That teksavvy.com host seems familiar
<ikonia> it's an ISP, lots of them
<genii> They're a large Canadian ISP
<genii> The place I volunteer at we buy wholesale connections from them, actually.
<DJones> Just looked at BT, there's a few entries, although probably a lot less than Sky or British Telecom
<h00k> LjL: I'm confused at maseman.
<LjL> h00k: claimed to be a 10yo Swiss boy currently in the US before
<LjL> i should probably stop acting like an ass with him
<LjL> but it's hard to disengage frenocha mode
<h00k> LjL: got kicked from somewhere,
<h00k> lolo
<LjL> h00k: yeah but it was partly someone else's fault, he was saying something not completely okay in #ubuntu, someone insulted him in German using the word scheiße, and after that, he kept complaining that someone "scheißed" him, so i had to kick him from -ot too, i think, because i couldn't seem to get him to understand that i wasn't condoning the insults he got
<h00k> as a verb, nice
<LjL> maybe it's something young german speakers say
<LjL> should ask Fuchs
<LjL> maybe he knows some young people
<LjL> wait he's not here, i don't have to provoke him
<h00k> with my limited German culture including a month there, I haven't heard this as a common term, but you never know with them youngsters
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-06
<IdleOne> How do i search factoids?
<Unit193> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Unit193> !search foober
<ubottu> Found:
<IdleOne> !search ads
<ubottu> Found: fh[tab]-#ubuntu-offtopic, synergy-#ubuntuforums, metalink, koffice*, badsig, dsl, putty, fhqwhgads-#ubuntu-offtopic, cds, adsl and 3 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ads
<IdleOne> Unit193: what is the trigger for the one that tells how to remove the adware?
<jbroome> is it a link to ubuntu.com? :)
<Unit193> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<IdleOne> you're no help, go back to your staff duties :P
<jbroome> oh yeah, that's a helpful one
<IdleOne> thank you
<jbroome> k. i'm going to +q random people for NO reason at all.
<jbroome> abusing my power makes things on me GROW
<jbroome> i may have been around #defocus too much today
<Unit193> No more love for you!
<Unit193> :P
<IdleOne> I have been demoded :(
<IdleOne> ubottu: noads is <alias> adlens
<ubottu> I know nothing about noads is <alias> adlen yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> what?
<IdleOne> I think I have forgotten everything I ever knew
<jbroome> Bwhahah
<Unit193> IdleOne: Both of them?
<IdleOne> both of what?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1756 users, 0 overflows, 1756 limit))
<Myrtti> indian ip address so that nickname isn't intentional most probably
<Myrtti> oh well
<bazhang> <hangermeet_84f> (bsrdjwdzq3ch says)
<bazhang> is that comic chat?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-07
<cprofitt> hello all
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1835 users, 1 overflows, 1836 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1849 users, 1 overflows, 1850 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1851 users, 1 overflows, 1852 limit))
<LjL> i always liked it when i say something using my own words and then someone throws a couple of factoids about it in case they're clearer
<IdleOne> LjL: perhaps your words are too complex
<LjL> IdleOne: i deliberate it unfathomable for my terminology to be apperceived as disproportionately entangled
<IdleOne> yup yup, yo.
<k1l_> if the use of factoids is not wanted/intended, why do we have them in the first place?
<LjL> i think i've answered that too many times in the past week, i'll go Brainstorm-mode and say i've acted enough
<IdleOne> k1l_: please join #kubuntu for a moment and do some translating for me
<Pici> IdleOne: still need translating ;) ?
<IdleOne> Pici: nope :)
<k1l_> IdleOne: what translating?
<IdleOne> k1l_: the user cleared it up for me
<IdleOne> thank you anyway
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (denpolsengmam)
<IdleOne> just banned them in #k for similar behaviour
<Pricey> msg'ing
<IdleOne> thank you Pricey
<Pricey> and gone
<k1l_> several accounts form same domain. a case for staff
<Pricey>  /quit I mean, I assume
<Pricey> k1l_: Hmm?
<Pici> They're all unidentified.
<IdleOne> looks like one user from the same school?
<DJones> Pici: You're getting too efficient, I just added a comment to my ban, went to remove it seeing you'd set a wider ban and you'd already got rid of it
<LjL> Pici was born efficient
<LjL> actually, as soon as Pici was in the cradle, he looked at the other infants' bracelets, and started being all like, why on earth is this even a primary key? besides, index on THIS number, that'll make the left join MUCH more efficient, especially on those conjoined twins over there
<Pici> ;)
<bazhang> almost seems if reisio is commenting more than helping
<bazhang> s/if/as though/
<k1l_> bazhang: yes, i saw this several times
<bazhang> ok thanks k1l_ , thought it was just me seeing this
<LjL> no, he's like that, between him and monkeydust and sometimes actionparsnip, my eyes have often risked ending right onto the floor
<LjL> i'm pretty sure nAn00k wants to be banned
<k1l> i would say the talking in #u is not appropriate.
<genii> We'll see if he behaves now, i guess.
<genii> @comment 58096 Warned about being offtopic, booted but let back in, seemed apologetic.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<glad> hi guys i'm new here and i've no sound on edubuntu 13.04 any help pls
<LjL> glad: try #ubuntu or #edubuntu - this is the operators channel
<LjL> genii: you brought the person into -ot, you hammer sense into them now!
<genii> LjL: Between someone at work wanting me every couple minutes and phone calls, I'm doing the best I can
<LjL> genii: it's not enough
<LjL> 110% please
<genii> I think (s)he is running out of steam a bit now
<genii> I get the feeling they're basically hyper but not an intentional troll
<LjL> yeah but
<LjL> we can only tolerate certain levels of caffeine
<genii> LjL: Hah!
<genii> Well, I have to leave in about 7-10 minutes. I wonder if they'll act up the moment I go :)
<ubottu> FiremanEd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <zerowaitstate> Shuttleworth wantz ur filez     doesnt look like support to me
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-08
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu xstefen rage quit name calling after not being able to explain what he's doing clearly
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> we really need a !carkeys factoid: #ubuntu is not the streetlamp to find that answer. Please try in the channel appropriate to your distro
<DJones> Heh
<DJones> Maybe !oracle is We know Ubuntu is accepted as the centre of the Linux community, however we're only able to support Ubuntu issues here, please ask in the channel appropriate for your distro.  (Using Oracle in the "a priest or priestess acting as a medium through whom advice or prophecy was sought from the gods in classical antiquity" usage)
<DJones> I'm sure that would go down well :)
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-09
<IdleOne> what is alexbst chief complaint in #ubuntu? I think I missed the beginning of his rant
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu vanillah trolling with bsd and gentoo remarks
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, maujhsn said: ubottu this is scary your sounding HUMAN!
<genii> Hm.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-10
<daftykins> racist messages being PM'd in #ubuntu - user: "rapeseed"
<Unit193> He's gone.
<daftykins> yes, yes i see
<CarlFK> I could use some help in #ubunto..
<CarlFK> ok, it got easy ;/
<hitsujiTMO> 2 guys stiring up trouble in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic apachez and the_TORmentor
<PedoTeddy> Hi I can't seem to speak in #ubuntu
<PedoTeddy> == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<k1l_> did you get banned or muted the last days?
<PedoTeddy> not to my knowledge
<k1l_> PedoTeddy: can you rejoin the channel #ubuntu please?
<PedoTeddy> ok thanks it works
<k1l_> alright
<ikonia> "Pedo Teddy".....really
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-03
<genii> bazhang: Are you trolling again? ;)
<bazhang> again would indicate I stopped! so no
<genii> I just got here so missed it except for snippets in #f from the offended user
<rww> genii: it's ##chat, not #ubuntu-* :)
<genii> Aaah
<HFSPLUS> rww jesus caused 9 11 good bye
<HFSPLUS> actually you ban me
<HFSPLUS> bye
<rww> < HFSPLUS> | rww im done in the *buntu channels anyways
<HFSPLUS> i am
<HFSPLUS> just ban for one last time
<rww> so clearly you are not here, so clearly i don't have to ban you
<HFSPLUS> but remember if you dont repent you will go to eternal torment like most of the world
<HFSPLUS> fuck it good bye trolling is FINALLY OLD GET IT TROLLING IS NOW OLD FOR ME!
<rww> i'll believe it when i see it
<HFSPLUS> I MUST NOW PREACH THE WORD OF GOD FULL TIME TO TRY SAVE PEOPLE FROM ETERNAL TORMENT
<rww> somehow i don't think i'm gonna see it
<HFSPLUS> WISDOM CRIES OUT BUT MEN DONT WANT TO LISTEN(PROVERBS 1:20-20)
<HFSPLUS> GOOD BYE
<HFSPLUS> YOU WILL
<HFSPLUS> STARTING NOW
<HFSPLUS> I AM DONE
<HFSPLUS> RETIRING FROM TROLLING
<HFSPLUS> YOU WILL SEE STARTING NOW
<HFSPLUS> JESUS SAID TO PREACH AND BAPTIZE AND MAKE DISIPLES OF ALL NATION, IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO SAVE A SOUL FROM HELL, BUT MOST DONT WANT TO LISTEN AND WILL GO TO HELL WHEN THEY DIE
<HFSPLUS> GOOD BYE
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops HFSPLUS retired for trolling 4evah
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> from *
<genii> Makes it sound like you killed him ;)
<h00k> woah, he's retiring
<Pici> what?
<h00k> backscroll up here with HFSPLUS.
<Pici> oh, we'll see.
<ubottu> Riddell called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-04
<Unit193> HFSPLUS!~John@c-24-218-246-10.hsd1.ma.comcast.net is the new hostmask.
<valorie> lovely person, that
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-05
<rww> !ops-#ubuntu-server croOoOoak is a solo hooy spambot
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> oh for god's sake
<rww> !ops-#ubuntu-server | croOoOoak is a solo hooy spambot
<ubottu> croOoOoak is a solo hooy spambot: Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T, pmatulis, Corey, IdleOne, ikonia, funkyhat, Myrtti, ocean, genii, phunyguy!
<rww> ubottu: forget ops-#ubuntu-server croOoOoak
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-server croOoOoak yet, rww
<rww> why am i not surprised
<Flannel> rww: yeah, that's stuck.  Last time this happened I looked at the code and there's no path that'll let you delete it.
<rww> sounds like a bug
<Flannel> Eh, its a design decision.
<funkyHat> Design decision and bug are not mutually exclusive ;D
<bazhang> <DeepGaze> i have heard murmours that ubuntu might become alongside a pay for use version
<bazhang> ubuntu genuine advantage
<ikonia> "I heard rumours" = "I made something up"
<bazhang> yep
<k1l> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Pici> ugh
 * Pici dislikes his advice being ignored
<bazhang> any time I see questions from new users with the word metasploit, I guess it means "teach me to do it"
<k1l> should we link !bootrepair to this side? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<k1l> !bootrepair is Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu like when you can't boot Ubuntu after installing Windows or another Linux distribution, or when you can't boot Windows after installing Ubuntu, or when GRUB is not displayed anymore, some upgrade breaks GRUB, etc. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l
<k1l> can someone scratch that doubled "bootrepair is" ?
<Pici> Thats a very long factoid
<k1l> !bootrepair is Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubottu> But bootrepair already means something else!
<k1l> i am not really familiar with the factoid commands
<Pici> !no bootrepair is <reply> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<k1l> thanks. was just searching for the factoids command foo
 * jussi prods at Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-06
<Pici> ikonia: Baluse just posted whatever that is into #python too
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> so just spam then
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-07
<Ben64> ciclopee is spamming in PM
<Ben64> Nov 06 2014 20:53:37 <ciclopee>	show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<Ben64> k bye
<elky> i'm sure they appreciate the signal boost
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> *!*@86.123.250.229 was for dragos last night, I believe.
<somsip> Can someone come to #ubuntu and please sort christian_ out. It's not an emergency, but he's trolling to a annoying degree and flouting the rules, playing the fool, etc.
<Flannel> somsip: Working it already.
<Flannel> Thanks though :)
<somsip> Thank you
<christian_> miss me yet
<christian_> wait wrong one, i have a question
<DJones> o/lastlog 86.123.250.229
<christian_> wut
<ObrienDave> possible PM spam bot in #ubuntu    ciclopee
<bazhang> <Leonidasxxx> debian is a beta of ubuntu
<bazhang> he's not even taking a moment to read the links
<bazhang> what a surprise
<bazhang> NORTON GHOST??? seriously?
<bazhang> from hiren's no less
<bazhang> why not just start recommending automatix again
<k1l> taking the repos off for EOL releases is a good way to show the users they are not safe anymore.
<bazhang> whats the point. they insist on a straight rough and ready single leap, no matter the distance or consequences
<bazhang> he's asking what kernel headers to install
<bazhang> k1l, I seriously doubt he changed the mirrors
<k1l> me too
<bazhang> he was given that link multiple times, and 'what link?'
<rww> who are we talking about
<rww> (and where)
<bazhang> inerkick #u
<bazhang> <Paradisee> trying to stream on twitch
<bazhang> ffmpeg?
<bazhang> popey, is that in a PPA? screenstudio
<popey> i got it from upstream i think. lemme see
<popey> yes, i have it from his ppa
<popey> ppa:soylent-tv/screenstudio
<bazhang> nice, thanks
<popey> np
<k1l> Baluse again with his nsfw links
<ikonia> can him
<k1l> yes i did. and a accountban, too
<ikonia> so I see
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-08
<k1l> guess what: inerkick is back again with his update issue with 12.10
<bazhang> super
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> What is the problem?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> cannot send to #ubuntu
<HFSPLUS> am i still banned from ubuntu rooms even though i retired?
<HFSPLUS> from trolling
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> All of the agreements morphed.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> This is what the webe's do.
<HFSPLUS> rww, surprised? i havent trolled any *buntu channels in a week
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, surprised i havent said noo waa in a week ethier
<HFSPLUS> ha, i retired from trolling and spreading the gospel of christ
<HFSPLUS> now someone tell me if i enter an ubuntu channel am i banned? if i get banned in an ubuntu channel i wont waste my time
<HFSPLUS> i know i will test the waters now
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, i see i am still permabanned from ubuntu rooms
<phunyguy> was there any doubt?
<HFSPLUS> yes
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: let me take a look
<HFSPLUS> rww	@mark #ubuntu-ops HFSPLUS retired for trolling 4evah
<HFSPLUS> look at the logs
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, so am i banned yes or no
<HFSPLUS> just tell me so i wont waste time
<HFSPLUS> and leave
<phunyguy> I quieted you before you said anything hurtful.
<phunyguy> that's all
<phunyguy> HFSPLUS: ^
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, so if i enter anothor room will you quiet me?
<HFSPLUS> yes or no so i wont waste time
<HFSPLUS> i wouldnt have said anything bad
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: what error are you getting in the channel?  I am trying to find an entry for you
<phunyguy> HFSPLUS: your behavior in other channels we are in (aside from ubuntu) is less than ideal.  You are not retired from trolling.  So just stop.
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, whatever man
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, may i recommend
<HFSPLUS> thi
<HFSPLUS> s
<HFSPLUS> and saying, “The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand; repent and believe in the gospel mark 1:15
<phunyguy> thought so.
<HFSPLUS> repent and believe in jesus christ and you will have eternal life
<HFSPLUS> dude
<popey> please can we remove this lunatic?
<HFSPLUS> i just dont care about trolling anymore
<HFSPLUS> popey, and saying, “The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand; repent and believe in the gospel.”
<phunyguy> I am not an op here
<phunyguy> or I would :(
<HFSPLUS> i dont care anymore
<HFSPLUS> there is nothing more important than repenting and beleiving in jesus christ
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: #ubuntu channels are not a place for religious soapboxing.  Please take it elsewhere (although I'm not sure where).
<HFSPLUS> this life is temporary
<HFSPLUS> eternal fire or eternal life
<HFSPLUS> jesus says most go to hell and few to heaven
<popey> cool story bro
<HFSPLUS> there is an afterlife and you will be screaming when you die and find yourself in hell
<HFSPLUS> go ahead laugh, thats what they did to jesus christ
<phunyguy> lol
<HFSPLUS> "Then they will go forth and look On the corpses of the men Who have transgressed against Me. For their worm will not die And their fire will not be quenched; And they will be an abhorrence to all mankind. isaiah 66:24
<HFSPLUS> i actually shocked myself last week and deleted windows 8 and installed ubuntu
<HFSPLUS> i cant believe
<HFSPLUS> it
<HFSPLUS> EXT4 Is the best filesystem ever created, period.
<valorie> me either
<valorie> linux soapboxing is no more welcome here than religious soapboxing
<HFSPLUS> ban me idgaf the gospel of christ is the most important thing ever
<valorie> thank you
<IdleOne> j4s0nmchr1st0s: what channel are you getting that message in?
<phunyguy> nooo waaaaa
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> IdleOne: You cannot send messages to #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> you are not in #ubuntu
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> IdleOne: That explains it.
<IdleOne> it would
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> would?
<IdleOne> s/would/does/
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> :)
<IdleOne> now you can keep an eye on him
<IdleOne> I'm glad I could help
<phunyguy> oh it's the 12.10 guy from the other day, no?
<IdleOne> might be
<IdleOne> they all look the same
<phunyguy> he just asked about a quantal repo
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Imk0tter trolling)
<phunyguy> handled ^
<phunyguy> (btw)
<ikonia> hello cristian_c
<ikonia> you seemed to find this channel very fast
<ikonia> 3 seconds after being muted
<ikonia> so what's the issue ?
<cristian_c> muted, I've not seen this, I thought kicked
<ikonia> you where kicked
<ikonia> you still found this channel 3 seconds after being kicked
<cristian_c> ikonia, I don't think I can't be helped by users by ben64 fault
<ikonia> thats pretty good, it's almost as if you know what to do when you've been kicked
<ikonia> cristian_c: you've been repeating the same question over and over for days, you've been helped multiple times
<ikonia> you've just called a member of the channel who does nothing but good help - a "known troll"
<cristian_c> I've gone offtopic, but I've told to the user to not trust to ben64, a guy I know very well
<ikonia> he is not a "known troll" you've just made something up about a long term helper to rubbish his claims that you've been doing this over and over again for days
<cristian_c> ikonia, I've been kicked in #ubuntu channel , if i remember, and in other channels too
<ikonia> yeah, thats not good then
<ikonia> if you are getting kicked from channels - perhaps adjust your attitude and stop calling people trying to help you "known trolls"
<cristian_c> ikonia, I can show what I 've asked in these twi days
<cristian_c> *two
<ikonia> I can see the logs already
<ikonia> the channel is publicly logged
<cristian_c> ikonia, i'm absolutely sure he is a troll
<ikonia> you're totally wrong then
<cristian_c> ikonia, I alwaysignore him, so I can solve the problem
<ikonia> you are welcome to ignore him
<ikonia> he gives excellent advice, that is your loss
<ikonia> however the problem kicks in when you are making things up about him and telling others to wrongly ignore him
<ikonia> and calling him names such as a known troll
<cristian_c> ikonia, I always ignor him, I've adviced only the user
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> you called him a "known troll" which is lies, and told the user to ignore him
<cristian_c> ikonia, I think mine it's a googd advice to prevent users from be damaged from him
<ikonia> then you should not be using this channel
<cristian_c> ikonia, I know this user very well
<ikonia> the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> the user in question has been in the channel a long time and provides nothing but excellent help to users
<ikonia> you on the other hand have been unable to follow simple advice nad have been repeating the same question for days
<cristian_c> ikonia, I know him and I've seen him in the channel, he bothers users with trolling behaviour, he is not useful for the channel
<cristian_c> I can show it
<ikonia> I'm well aware of his contribution
<ikonia> hence why it is unacceptable to behave as you are doing
<cristian_c> I don't want tell lies
<ikonia> if you find that sort of contribution to the channel "unhelpful" I suggest you use another channel
<cristian_c> ikonia, I don't follow no asdvices from him, because I know he is a troll, sorry but I must defend me from these users
<cristian_c> *troll users
<ikonia> then you are not welcome in the channel
<ikonia> please find another channel if you are unable to not pass comment
<cristian_c> ikonia, not this channel that user
<cristian_c> *,
<ikonia> yes, I understand
<ikonia> and if you can't use #ubuntu without keeping your opinion out of the channel, you cannot use the channel
<cristian_c> ikonia, ok, but I can show what I've posted in the channel in these two days
<ikonia> I'm well aware
<ikonia> I have the logs
<ikonia> as I've said earlier
<cristian_c> ikonia, I've only give a advice to a user for the intervention of ben64, I usually ignore him, from months
<ikonia> and you are wrong to do so
<ikonia> as I've said 3 times now
<ikonia> I don't really want to go over this again
<ikonia> here are your options
<ikonia> 1.) use #ubuntu and not pass comment on users such as ben64 to anyone at all
<ikonia> 2.) find another channel to use
<cristian_c> ikonia, I can't agree sincerely, because I directly experienced his behavior
<ikonia> ok, then we are done
<ikonia> please find another channel to use for your linux/ubuntu support issues
<cristian_c> ikonia, sorry, I don't understand exactly the option
<cristian_c> if you want I exit from #ubuntu channel
<cristian_c> or not
<ikonia> yes please.
<cristian_c> ok, i think i can do domething to ask other operators or admin
<cristian_c> *something
<ikonia> sure
<cristian_c> I exit from the channel as you 've asked
<ikonia> thank you
<cristian_c> #ubuntu
<cristian_c> done, so the next step
<ikonia> errr you where not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I removed you earlier
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> i've detached the tab
<ikonia> great
<IdleOne> next step is to part this channel #ubuntu-ops and go on about your business in some other linux help forum
<cristian_c> now, I've to understand what guidelines i've to read to ask other operators or admin
<cristian_c> IdleOne, why?
<IdleOne> because you won't be allowed access to #ubuntu for help
<cristian_c> IdleOne, ikonia has said I must not stay in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> and I agree with him
<cristian_c> IdleOne, ok
<cristian_c> I've to ask to other operators and admin
<IdleOne> I am an operator
<cristian_c> what is the correct procedure to denfend me
<cristian_c> ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: I'll repeat your options
<ikonia> a.) use #ubuntu and do NOT comment to anyone about your opinions of people including ben64
<ikonia> b.) find another channel to use
<cristian_c> ikonia, so, I've asked to you to understand the option and you've said that I must exit from #ubuntu
<cristian_c> ikonia, ok, it seems two different options
<ikonia> cristian_c: read the options again
<ikonia> choose a.) or b.)
<ikonia> there are two options
<ikonia> I've just detailed them for you
<ikonia> pick one
<cristian_c> ikonia, ok, one excludes the other
<ikonia> they are two seperate choices
<ikonia> pick one
<ikonia> they are not up for discussion
<cristian_c> ikonia, I thought I have to exit #ubuntu in both the cases
<ikonia> cristian_c: pick one
<cristian_c> ikonia, ok
<cristian_c> ikonia, ok, a is well for me, I can just ignore him and I can make opinions about him and other users in the channel
<cristian_c> *can't make
<ikonia> cristian_c: pick one
<ikonia> they are not up for dicussion, this is the last time I will ask
<cristian_c> ikonia, as I said, a) is well for me
<cristian_c> ikonia, I've answered to this question already
<ikonia> ok - so be aware, if you make comments about users (including ben64) to other users - you will be removed from the channel and not allowed back in
<ikonia> clear ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, yes, as established
<ikonia> right
<cristian_c> I think the statement is clear for me
<ikonia> I've removed the ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you can join #ubuntu now
<cristian_c> now, can I exit form this channel?
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> yes, please exit from this channel
<cristian_c> one moment, please
<rww> jpds: (since you're not in #ubuntu-ops-team): I'm nagging people about ban reviewing, please check your list of #ubuntu bans in BanTracker and remove as appropriate, thanks :)
<bazhang> sloantothebone> in cyberspace no one can hear you scream
<bazhang> augh
<OerHeks> Hi, i am in #ubuntu and got spam message from sinkes in PM
<k1l> OerHeks: thanks, i removed that user.
<OerHeks> k1l, show gratis (solo hooy) --> http:// etc
<OerHeks> Thank you, have a nice day :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-09
<rww> full moon tonight, in case anyone was wondering why it's a nuthouse in #ubuntu
<Unit193> The Moon is Waning Gibbous (94% of Full)
<valorie> I was gonna say, that was the other night
<valorie> could be the nutjobs are a Bit Slow
<rww> if you think about it, they're 94% nutjob
<rww> which is still pretty bad
<valorie> I've never been able to understand people trolling "for fun"
<valorie> I get being grumpy, drunk, high and being silly enough to be on IRC
<valorie> but trolling as fun?
<elky> they're the people who got pushed into the mud for fun in school, and they've found a way to be the bully without needing actual guts or brawn
<rww> can confirm, am ex-troll
<elky> ex?
<valorie> I suppose
<bazhang> <j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ubuntu includes so many ciphers.
<valorie> such a l33t nick
<bazhang> he's been a HUGE issue in the past
<chu> He's now in #u-o :(
<chu> help
<bazhang> onak as well?
<chu> (not really, unless you want to come back bazhang :D)
<bazhang> chu I'd ban half the channel on enter
<chu> That's fine, we'd still get you :p Worth it
<bazhang> talk about prescient!
<bazhang> <alexxaa> I'll read it all later
<bazhang> hilarious
<rww> their ident is "mint", this seems relevant
<bazhang> 7th times the charm
<bazhang> hybrid iso even allow cat to usb iirc
<k1l> so its basically "anything to usb"
<bazhang> tried it, and the current version of Ubuntu prompted me: do you wish to upgrade using this"
<bazhang> no clue if peppermint iso is hybrid
<bazhang> oh is this the guy trying with zorin os, who wanted the ubuntu hashes to match their iso?
<rww> yes, hybrid allows cat
<rww> i usually use dd, but it's the same thing
<bazhang> he's not blaming lubuntu, but he has a lubuntu issue. ok then
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-02
<andystar> What was that about? Someone banned me from Ubuntu.
<Pici> bazhang: ^ ?
<bazhang> andystar, yes hello
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<andystar> bazhang, I didn't appreciate you and daftykins seeming to gang up on me about talking about ubottu or not talking about ubottu, when that is a regular tool to use in the ubuntu channel.
<andystar> bazhang, The use of all caps seemed to escalate the issue to an unnecessary level, too.
<bazhang> andystar, its not a debate for #ubuntu
<andystar> bazhang, Who said there was a debate?
<andystar> "We value discussion, data and decisiveness"
<andystar> So, can I still ask my question in ubuntu?
<andystar> Will I just be temporarily banned from ubuntu?
<hggdh> it depends on you, mostly
<andystar> Can I still ask my question about Ubuntu?
<bazhang> andystar, did you see what was said above or no
<andystar> I logged out after hggdh's remark.  It didn't make any sense.
<bazhang> whats your question about ubuntu andystar
<bazhang> andystar, you need to respond in a timely fashion
<andystar> I have been trying to make kxstudio work with xubuntu for several weeks.  I am afraid that when I reinstall, I will lose some of my work.
<andystar> I am sorry I type so slowly.  I don't know what to say, sometimes.
<bazhang> andystar, are you going to remain ontopic, no more debates about bot usage in #ubuntu as its strictly a support channel
<andystar> bazhang, I need to take a break for a while.  I am a bit upset about what happened earlier.
<bazhang> ok andystar , the ban stands, come back when you can discuss in a more suitable frame of mind
<andystar> bazhang, I don't think there should be much to discuss.
<bazhang> andystar, I asked above about you agreeing or not on the debating bot usage in #ubuntu
<andystar> bezhang, I respect daftykins a lot about his computer knowledge.  I didn't realize I was debating him.  I just wanted to reply to what he was saying.
<andystar> bazhang, Does the way I am chatting with you now seem respectful?
<hggdh> andystar: yes, it is respectful. Pretty much like we replying to you. What we cannot undesrstand is you refusing to answer a direct question.
<hggdh> which, frankly, makes me consider that you should have a time to cool off
<andystar> I think I have answered it, by the lack of yes or no.
<andystar> I cannot promise that everything will always be perfectly on topic, even when I intend it to be so.
<hggdh> andystar: as you wish. I vote for the ban staying for a while.
<hggdh> andystar: now, since we seem to be done here, please /part
<andystar> I thought the discussion with daftykins was over, when bazhang stepped in.   I was just offended at the all caps.
<k1l> hi andystar since the other ops are partially afk i will jump in to spped this a bit up.
<andystar> Thanks.
<andystar> I just want to be heard.
<andystar> I don't want to bother anybody.
<k1l> andystar: after debating with daftykins about 20mins in #ubuntu about ubottu and the usage in the channel the op asked you to stop that: "andystar, take the chat to the offtopic room NOT here"
<k1l> that was a reasonable and was not meant as offence.
<andystar> I didn't see how much time had passed.  Now I am seeing that a lot more time is passing.
<k1l> than in here you were asked if you can act according to the guidelines in future in #ubuntu, which you did not answer that you are able to. so right now the ban will stand. please come back the next days when you had a re-read of the guidelines and thought about you can accept that as the behaviour we would like to have in #ubuntu
<andystar> I just want to feel welcome if I am going to be involved with the ubuntu community.
<andystar> I can act with the guidelines of the ubuntu channel.
<andystar> I just didn't know what they were.
<k1l> if you need support in the meantime you could try askubuntu, ubuntuforums, mailinglists or the discourse thingy :)
<k1l> !guidelines | andystar
<ubottu> andystar: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> @mark andystar told to come back the next days to resolve the ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<andystar> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<andystar> Hi.
<andystar> Was there anything else said after I logged out?
<andystar> I would like to fix my installation of Ubuntu, rather than reinstalling.
<andystar> I tried deleting one of the folders of the .config directory, and purging cadence and reinstalling, but the sound still does not work.
<andystar> hggdh, Is there anyone still online?
<andystar> hggdh, I have read the guidelines.  It appears that I did not break any rules.
<andystar> It appears that bazhang broke the code of conduct, by using all caps in the irc.  I don't think it was appropriate for him to ban me, shortly after that.
<andystar> !op
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> andystar called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<CarlFK> andystar: I suggest you find a friend that you trust to read   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/02/%23ubuntu-ops.html and help you understand what you should do.
<andystar> CarlFK, About what?
<CarlFK> andystar: please /part this channel.
<andystar> I am waiting for my response.
<andystar> CarlFK, I am not sure how asking for a friend to read through the logs helps me to be unbanned.
<valorie> CarlFK: what a lovely suggestion to andystar
<CarlFK> valorie:  thanks.
<andystar> Hello?
<andystar> Can I get back into Ubuntu?
<andystar> Why can't I get into Ubuntu?
<andystar> Can I be unbanned yet?
<Pici> andystar: let me take a look, one moment
<hggdh> andystar: what was writtten in all caps?
<andystar> hggdh, It was just one word.
<andystar> hggdh, It was the word "not."
<Pici> andystar: okay, we're going to remove the ban. just a moment
<Pici> andystar: you should be able to join #ubuntu now, please keep our guidelines in mind and have a good afternoon.
<hggdh> darn! Something went south on my weechat config
<Pici> hggdh: I removed the ban before you did
<hggdh> ah
<andystar> Thanks.
<andystar> As I said before, I just want to feel welcome, so if I have questions about Linux or Ubuntu, I can have someone to talk about Linux with.
<hggdh> andystar: now, please /part. This is no-idling channel.
<andystar> I hope I can talk about the issue later, here if possible.
<andystar> I still feel a little bit traumatized by what happened.
<andystar> I have never been banned before, not for anything.
<andystar> Thanks anyways.
<Pici> Unit193: mind taking a look at  #ubuntu at this time, when you get a second
<k1l> its the GeyikTR. com spam crew again
<Pici> Unit193: particularly the " unknown pattern, or pattern already active" part
<k1l> the bot is handling it quite well
<Pici> yeah, it just shouldn't have announced an error like that in channel
<Pici> otherwise, its doing great
<Unit193> Ah yeah, that's something else.
<k1l> ah, didnt scroll that much in the backlog
<Unit193> Also netsplits.
<k1l> https://imgflip.com/i/tiu6h
<k1l> ;p
<Unit193> Pici: Actually, that shouldn't be happening.  Hrm.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-03
<k1l_> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pici> k1l_: did you pm bereiyx ?
<k1l_> Pici: no
<weva> hello guys, I just received continuous harassment from this user: http://is.gd/ScukAb, http://is.gd/LL0VEr
<weva> now ignored, but wanted to report
<k1l_> yes, please tell #freenode so the admins can get hold of him
<weva> k1l_ haha, I already did, the way they got hold of him was to tell me to use /ignore,  not taking any further action as "they cannot enforce morality"
<genii> Just updated the #kubuntu !ops call to reflect current operators active there
<valorie> \o/
<bazhang> @random okbro HURD emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!!111
<bazhang> sack this bot immediately!
<valorie> emacs = foreign OS
<bazhang> superb os and irc cleint, sucky no editor
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my apologies to all those of the emacs religion
<bazhang> and by that we mean CHU
<bazhang> I wonder if he has gesundheit on highlight
<valorie> bless you
<genii> bazhang: Almost certainly "lisp" anyhow
<bazhang> genii, he could get that corrected with some dental surgery!
<genii> < rolls eyes>
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-04
<ubottu> wafflejock called the ops in #ubuntu (spam jaguarlord)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, KrysTaLiZed said: !8ball is sh0lla's husband in Wisconsin?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cfhowlett said: !debian } virgosun, debian is not supported here.
<bazhang> pikapi has been warned multiple times about the excessive chattiness
<k1l> well, quiting and joining all the time doesnt make it better to communicate with him
<bazhang> <pikapi> TJ-, so i will just format the whole drive as NTFS and install ubuntu on it?
<bazhang> seems to be a bit trolly as well
<k1l> iirc he is talking about a live usb setup.
<bazhang> his reason was that ntfs is faster than ext4
<Pici> err
<bazhang> he also has this greetery type behavior/with certain nicks
<Pici> hihihih
<Pici> hi this is pici too
<bazhang> I will refrain from single word ALL CAPS
<bazhang> so as to prevent excess trauma
<hggdh> you WILL?
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> I will take this to the HAGUE!11
<bazhang> feelers hurt here!
<hggdh> I AM sorry. I think.
<hggdh> nah, not really ;-)
<bazhang> @random waaaahmbulance emacs HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> phew
<hggdh> see, still all caps
<Pici> oh deary
<Pici> <?greyfriend> i just installed 7.10, i go to install apache, and the repo... is gone?
<genii> Yes, I've been trying not to laugh
<Pici> I had to do a double take
<hggdh> 7.10? Not a typo?
<Pici> not a typo
<hggdh> sigh.
<Pici> seems he wants to recreate an old environment, I've given him a bunch of warnings about it
<hggdh> well, he could try to reset the repositories to old-releases.u.c
<Pici> yeah, thats what I suggested
<k1l> uh, osx is now the same as ubuntu, too.
<Pici> sure
<k1l> i wonder where all the hate comes from if all seems to be based on ubuntu ;p
<genii> I thought it was bases on BSD
<k1l> 2015-10-24:03:47:24<           RudzZ > raspberian OS exactly
<genii> Hm
<k1l> sometimes dafty is not only a bad grumpy one.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-05
<jpds> k1l: How can you have that giant whitespace taking up your screen's real estate?
<phunyguy> ^
<daftykins> hi folks, just a heads up that "pikapi" is one of those 'pretend volunteer' trolls that wastes peoples time with inappropriate 'advice' and direct googlings.
<daftykins> nothing actionable i'm sure for now, but worth making a note of
<Unit193> User is in a live system too (Don't think anyone is around right now, either.)
<daftykins> yeah usually pretty dead :)
<daftykins> there we go, first of many terrible pieces of advice
<daftykins> ok i'm gonna part for now
<not_phunyguy> someone mind keeping an eye on pikapi in #u-ot? I cannot pay enough attention right now.
<not_phunyguy> nevermind.  They /quit
 * phunyguy grumbles
<phunyguy> anyone else care to step in?
<FartZombie> !ops please unban me
<ubottu> FartZombie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FartZombie> I must carry out the apocalypse
<phunyguy> hello FartZombie, which channel?
<teward> Is someone watching #ubuntu and L0LFunny?  I think they're reaching the line of "disruptive"
<Pici> we're always watching
<teward> cool, wanted to check is all :)
<teward> thanks
<bazhang>  [sruli] (~sruli@82.152.117.29)
<bazhang> is sruli the new pikapi
<Unit193> Using Pidgin, not a live ISO.
<bazhang> seemingly giving advice, but mostly offtopic running commentary
<k1l_> india vs england. but both are very chattery
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-06
<ubottu> lotus|xenial called the ops in #ubuntu (pikaaaa this guy is troling here for days)
<k1l> lettuce45 ~fruitsbea@zdv-wireless-47-240.zdv.uni-mainz.de is the bierbierbier guy. iirc its martinphone
<k1l> see ban 69587
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Vader abuse)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-07
<bazhang> <zacwalls> jrv_, Also installs spyware like software to use mic and camera without user consent...
<bazhang> chrome does that?
<bazhang> news to me
<Flannel> bazhang: The "ok google" thing that was in it for a bit, I presume is what he's talking about.
<bazhang> Flannel, cheers, not heard of it til just now
<gav> Excuse me
<gav> I was +q in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<gav> This is silly and pointless.
<gav> I'd like to request that I be banned or the quiet removed. Making me sit there forever without being heard is cruel and unusual
<Unit193> I see why, you spammed thus were muted.  You clearly knew it was annoying too, as you "apologized" "in advance" for it.  In that case, let me recommend you a new command, /part #ubuntu-offtopic
<gav> We all know that isn't likely to happen
<Unit193> We all know you aren't likely to part?  But yet you'd like a ban as a mute is "cruel"?  Anyway, why did you feel it necessary to spam in the first place?
<Unit193> gav: Will you please stop spamming?
<gav> Now I will, yes
<gav> Thank you, and good evening
<Unit193> Troll.
<valorie> this is called in small children "acting out"
<valorie> you would think people would grow out of this sort of silliness by puberty
<ubottu> Mikaela called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Unit193> XenuLives in #ubuntu.
<Flannel> I'm pretty sure that's not where Xenu lives.
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (xenulives)
<valorie> I don't see what happenedwith xenulives -- klined I would hope?
<Unit193> Removed, rejoined, didn't make much of a mess so was left alone.
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I'll write a ban for #u-w then
<Unit193> Likely will just change IPs, fwiw.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I've not had time to do it, so probably won't
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-08
<bazhang> <jackcom> break into computer. ikonia
<bazhang> I read that as 'break into ikonia 's computer'
<bazhang> @random doit dontdoit HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<ikonia> bazhang: he'd be welcome to
<bazhang> ikonia, talk about worst ideas of all time, thats like trying to defeat sauron with a decoder ring from a cracker jack box
<ikonia> he may get lucky
<bazhang> sounds like a clint eastwood challenge
<bazhang> 'do ya feel lucky'
<ikonia> his level of research made me feel easy about the challange
<bazhang> haha
<iceman_> hi i have a problem
<iceman_> it keep telling me that im banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> lets have a look why iceman_ can you give me a minute or two please
<iceman_> ok
<ikonia> iceman_: found the ban, won't keep you a minute
<iceman_> ?
<iceman_> can i join #ubuntu again?
<ikonia> not yet, hang on please
<iceman_> ok
<ikonia> so it appears a person caled Dragos has been a problem in the ubuntu channels from your domain
<ikonia> and as a result he got your domain black listed
<ikonia> which appears to be you
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> so I don't think you can be unbanned from ubuntu
<iceman_> why?
<ikonia> because you've been a problem in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic multiple times before
<iceman_> what happened?
<ikonia> so it's easier to not let you use the channels
<ikonia> rather than baby sit you
<iceman_> ok my brother will not have permition to my laptop anymore :(
<ikonia> it's not your brother
<ikonia> it's you
<ikonia> so please find other channels
<ikonia> bye
<iceman_> i need to share my laptop with my brother and i think he spammed these ircs
<ikonia> no, he didn't
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> we're done here, bye
<iceman_> how do you know?
<iceman_> i never used irc before
<iceman_> hi
<bazhang> iceman_, the ban stays
<iceman_> why?
<bazhang> iceman_, its your responsibility to control your hw
<iceman_> what do i need to do to remove the ban?
<ikonia> nothing
<bazhang> nothing
<ikonia> find other channels,
<iceman_> ;(
<bazhang> the ban stays iceman_ please find another avenue of support
<ikonia> the guys in #freenode can help you learn how to use IRC and search for channels
<ikonia> there are also forums,
<iceman_> forums never work
<iceman_> forums never works
<ikonia> good luck going forward,
<bazhang> askubuntu.com works
<bazhang> and works very well
<bazhang> go there iceman_
<ikonia> a good suggestion
<iceman_> can i get just 1 more chanse?
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've burnt a few now,
<ikonia> so best to move on
<iceman_> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:
<iceman_> (:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<iceman_> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:
<iceman_> (:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<ikonia> thanks for proving the point
<iceman_> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<bazhang> his brother just got up!
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops iceman_ proven poor behaviour was not his brother
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<iceman_> hi
<ikonia> hello again
<iceman_> xd
<iceman_> xD
<iceman_> xD
<iceman_> xD#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro
<iceman_> #ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubun
<iceman_> tu-ro
<ikonia> what do you wnt now ?
<iceman_> #ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro
<iceman_> #ubuntu-ro#ubuntu-ro
<iceman_> #ubuntu-ro
<iceman_> #ubuntu-ro
<bazhang> chibapet came back to crow/gloat?
<ikonia> yeah
<DJones> s/crow/make a prat of themselves/
<ikonia> he's trying to brag to ##slackware about it
<DJones> That'll go down well in there, if you're not using slackware, you get short shift in there, asking about anything normally gets quite a bit ofabuse
<pikaaaa> hiya
<ikonia> hello there
<pikaaaa> a guy called ikonia is banning for no reason o___O
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<pikaaaa> can someone look into it please
<ikonia> I'm banning you for being a problem, and evading a ban
<pikaaaa> i evaded a ban?
<ikonia> yes, you did
<pikaaaa> how so?
<ikonia> as you said you would when I banned you the first time
<ikonia> or suggested as much
<pikaaaa> and why was i ban in first place
<ikonia> because you cause a problem
<pikaaaa> what is "problem"
<pikaaaa> are you holding a personal grudge?
<ikonia> your contribution to the ubuntu channels you join
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> hence why I ignored your ban evasion and tried to get you to stay in the channel
<pikaaaa> how can i cause a problem in ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> with your attitude
<pikaaaa> what was the problem?
<ikonia> initially you joined after being banned from ubuntu to call me a noob and stress you could get around the ban,
<pikaaaa> first of i have a dynamic ip
<pikaaaa> everytime i connect to internet i get a new ip
<ikonia> you then evaded the ban which I ignored, made poor contributions, started swearing, I asked you not to, you chose to argue, I tried again, you continued to argue
<pikaaaa> i did not ban evade
<ikonia> 11:43 < pikaaaa> hahahahah ikonia is a noob
<ikonia> 11:43 < pikaaaa> i am using proxy to connect :)))
<ikonia> lets not mess around shall we
<ikonia> you know what you're doing
<ikonia> so stop playing inocent and games
<pikaaaa> what is that?
<ikonia> what you said in the channel earlier
<pikaaaa> that proves he is holding a personal grudge
<ikonia> ?
<pikaaaa> please remove ban and ask not to persist with it
<pikaaaa> we need to know why you ban in the first place
<ikonia> the ban will not be removed at this time.
<ikonia> I told you why I set the ban in the first place
<pikaaaa> not paste things from ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> pikaaaa: You've been abusive to channel ops, delliberatly avoided a ban, bragged about avoiding the ban,  why do you think a ban would be removed
<pikaaaa> DJones, no no no
<pikaaaa> DJones, i didnt do that all that
<DJones> pikaaaa: And lied about it
<pikaaaa> DJones, let me explain
<bazhang> pikaaaa, theres nothing to discuss
<DJones> pikaaaa: No, please leave the channel, as ikonia said, the ban will not be removed at this time
<pikaaaa> what happened was this guy banned me from ubuntu. reason not given
<pikaaaa> so when i was in offtopic i said he banned the ip but i have a dynamic ip
<pikaaaa> noob is not abusive cmon now
<pikaaaa> ask him why he ban in first place
<bazhang> pikaaaa, we know why
<bazhang> pikaaaa, the discussion is over the ban stands
<pikaaaa> in my defence i would say if i was to avoid ban , i would use a different name to connect
<pikaaaa> but i didnt
<pikaaaa> cos my intention was not to avoid ban like he claims
<pikaaaa> he is using personal grudge and his powers to do wrong
<pikaaaa> now i know you will not directly unban me
<DJones> pikaaaa: So, you know you have a dynamic ip, but rejoined when it changed. Why didn't youjoin the channel you're linked to when banned to discuss the ban, rather than just ignoring it
<pikaaaa> the client auto joins channels
<ikonia> lets be real, proxy is not a dynamic IP
<ikonia> I'm a noob as I can't ban him as he's using a proxy
<bazhang> pikaaaa, theres no grudge multiple ops saw and agree
<ikonia> is very different to "I have a dynamic IP"
<pikaaaa> anyways
<pikaaaa> so as i was saying i know you will not admit and directly remove the ban
<ikonia> ok, then we are done
<ikonia> leave the channel
<pikaaaa> but atleast you can remove the ban from offtopic
<DJones> pikaaaa: There's nothing for us to admit, you've admitted ban evading, you've bragged about ban evading.  What do you expect?
<pikaaaa> i wasnt done
<k1l> NUCKFIGGERS (~u749750@172.56.39.86)
<k1l> that is that brandom pm and troll nicks guy again
<DJones> Joined #freenode and immediately asked for a cloak
<DJones> 21:24 < NUCKFIGGERS> lol I just got banned from Ruby channel for saying js is the best language
<k1l> obvious troll
<DJones> Yep
<DJones> Network wide troll, but channels are left to deal withh them  themselves
<k1l> a classic freenode
<DJones> network wide as in #ruby, #ubuntu, #freenode (thats counts as a network issue to me)
<DJones> k1l: Yep
<Unit193> To be fair, there doesn't appear to be any staff around anyway.
<DJones> Unit193: Whats new?
<DJones> Even when around, they just give personal abuse or ignore it
<Unit193> A lot of the time, aye.
<DJones> Current and regular staffers don't appearto appreciate the freenode policy
<Unit193> Wonder how many actually can't do it.
<DJones> Not sure, but having seen staffers being highly offensive (to the point of abuse), I'm hoping the ubuntu channels will move  to another  network
<Unit193> Eww, no.
<Unit193> FWIW, there are still some great staffers.
<DJones> Sadly, they're never online durine european timzones
<Unit193> That is to say, OFTC and Freenode are the main two Open Source networks, and of those two I like Freenode technically speaking better.
<DJones> I've never been on OFTC, so can't compare
<Flannel> k1l: I presume you're talking with him in a query?  If not, don't quiet, just kick/ban (quiets are confusing)
<k1l> yep, asked him in pm. but got no answer so far
<Flannel> Alrighty.  Carry on then! :)
<DJones> Unit193: I would refer to tinyhippo as being a freenode op who is abusive to users
<Unit193> Not delt with him.  My biggest interaction is with ni ko, but not actually as staff (super helpful, though!)
<DJones> Having seem tell a user to go f themselves (or something similar) in #freenode
<Unit193> DJones: Delt with c?  More helpful.  Was that a user or troll? (not that it's great either way..)
<DJones> No, they're online when I'm around
<DJones> s/ online/never online/
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-07
<EriC^> hey guys, just reminding you of the bug in ubottu that lets users msg the channel from outside, thanks
<EriC^> /msg ubottu !factoid > #ubuntu triggers it
<hggdh> oh that one is nice
<tgm4883> Someone want to jump over into #ubuntu for a bit?
<Pici> tgm4883: whats up?
<tgm4883> this destini guy keeps clogging up the channel with chatter, was cursing before, keeps going off about why should he support people for free
<tgm4883> is generally just rude
<tgm4883> Pici: I mean, let me know if I'm wrong here
<Pici> (was reading the scrollback)
<tgm4883> Pici: no worries, thanks for looking
<popey> @comment 74810 offtopic, profanity, channel disruption
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Pici> popey: thanks, was kind of distracted here.
<popey> np
<popey> i need to pop afk for 20 mins
<popey> so will be away from #u if they come back
<popey> just fyi
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-08
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Grandolf said: ubottu my computer is not booting, so i cant access the terminal
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (hsko)
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (VoteTrump2016 political junk/spam)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-09
<bazhang> !budgie
<bazhang> apparently thats a newly supported flavour
<wxl> it is??/
<bazhang> slashdot told me so
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah so you know it's true
<bazhang> netcraft confirms!
<Pici> budgie bungo?
<bazhang> -remix until now
<wxl> looks like it's still in progress https://budgie-remix.org/2016/11/08/its-official/
<wxl> but yes it's official
<wxl> https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-11-08-17.01.log.txt
<wxl> man i need to come up with enlightenbuntu
<wxl> enlightenmentu?
<dax> ebuntu
<hggdh> what about egobuntu?
<wxl> XD
<wxl> trumpbuntu?
<hggdh> oh, a flavour that will self-destruct
<wxl> hehehehe
<dax> does ubuntu budgie even have an IRC channel? i can't find one
<dax> i guess if not that would mean the number of channels we're failing at bringing into the core namespace is still only 2
<dax> (assuming #lubuntu precedent that all official flavors' channels are core channels is still a thing)
<dax> well, three if we don't ignore kylin
<ubottu> T|R|U|M|P called the ops in #ubuntu (He has won!)
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (T|R|U|M|P)
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (|T||R||U||M||P|)
<valorie> gads
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-10
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (igorchenko disrupting and profanity.  ban requested)
<ubottu> ikevin called the ops in #ubuntu (large number of bots joined)
<VoteTrump2016> Watch out illegal alien fucks! Donald Trump is gonna round you up and deport you!
<VoteTrump2016> !ops | Watch out illegal alien fucks! Donald Trump is gonna round you up and deport you!
<ikonia> pelase keep an eye on visual in #ubuntu
<ikonia> trolled #freenode with racist hate, and ##linux with bad advice / forkbombs
<ubottu> IsMoreBetterThan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> ikonia: Done the same in #ubuntu, now no longer in the channel
<igorchenko> hi! anone in here?
<igorchenko> bazhang: wtf are you doing in here, you're not an op
<igorchenko> ops, anyone?
<bazhang> what is the urgent emergency igorchenko
<igorchenko> bazhang: I must tell the urgent emergency to an op
<igorchenko> since it's highly sensitive
<bazhang> then say‎ it igorchenko
<bazhang> we all are ops here
<igorchenko> ok. bazhang.
<igorchenko> listen.
<igorchenko> I need to take a shit! Before I shit myself!
<igorchenko> I'm going to shit down my whole fucking pants if I don't take a dump right now
<igorchenko> it's really fucking urgent
<igorchenko> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<igorchenko> lmao, I'm lmao irl.
<igorchenko> I'm having so much fun.
<igorchenko> worth it.
<igorchenko> please add the seal of approval by banning me
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-11
<igorchenko> dax?
<igorchenko> elky
<igorchenko> DJones, dave?
<igorchenko> chu?
<igorchenko> ahoneybun?
<wxl> what's your need igorchenko ?
<igorchenko> wxl: hi, I had an emergency..
<igorchenko> nobody cared.. I passed the deadline and shat myself.
<igorchenko> are you people  happy now?
<dax> no
<igorchenko> do you know what it feels like to have your pants full of diarrhea?
<dax> that's okay though, I just add it to your file
<wxl> sheesh
<igorchenko> I have 3 kids and a cat to feed harold, you never listen.. you never listen.. *bursts out in tears*
<igorchenko> that's a quote from Star Wars 3, rise of the empire and fall of the resistance
<igorchenko> I personally like the new director.
<igorchenko> hey, at least I'm not outside and killing people and selling drugs, why all the h8
<igorchenko> don't complain all at once, please.
<igorchenko> lul come on guys :D ... bazhang, how are you doing?
<igorchenko> bazhang, I've heard that you suck, is that true?
 * dax yawns
<igorchenko> dax: if I were to undress and spin naked in a circle and make random sounds "ooououououaouaoueaoueaoueaouaeuoaeu" while also shitting myself, you wouldn't be yawning.
<igorchenko> you'd go "wtf" or "eh" or "lmaaaaaaao, what the hell" or "poor sick dude :("
<dax> highly unlikely
<igorchenko> you wouldn't care? you'd be indifferent or annoyed maybe?
<igorchenko> dax: if I forced myeslf into your house and did that, you'd be really really pissed I'm sure
<igorchenko> you'd be furious
<dax> considering your usual competence level, i rather doubt that's going to happen, sorry
<dax> anyways
<dax> guess i should probably do the formalities
<dax> is there anything operator-relevant we can help you with today, or do you just need help out?
<igorchenko> I need help out :D
<igorchenko> weeeeeeeee, push me out :D
<igorchenko> fun!
<wxl> heh
<wxl> i thought he already pushed one out
<bazhang> they are still in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, siva_machina said: ubottu, Etcher is pretty straight forward. that and there is no need to "install" it
<Guest1258> Dang.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic jinxi1 never says anything, and just runs a sysinfo script in the channel every once in a while.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> looks like klarkie and venom are tag teaming
<bazhang> venom is already ban evading
<hggdh> ah. It was starting to sound weird
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<bazhang> tried to apt install internet
<hggdh> I am confused. If venom is banned, how did he get in?
<hggdh> Ah
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-12
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: webmin is also Learning to administer Ubuntu using the commandline isn't very hard, and that way you may even learn something.
<bazhang> teenis always issues
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-13
<Darkins> list
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-06
<dax> @comment 77473 repeated idling despite being told to cut it out, 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 77473 will be removed after 1 month.
<bazhang> want to load amdgpu at boot? is that even feasible
<bazhang> ie before xorg, waylan or what have you
<ReedK2> ikonia wanted me to file a complaint about himself for him.
<ReedK2> He's upset because he lied to me about something and refused to be clear and then became so upset as to ban me.
<ReedK2> I don't really care, but he insisted that I submit his complaint for him.
<ReedK2> Have a nice day.  I have a lot of respect for all of you.  ikonia, I also respect.  I think you should not be bothered by his misdeed.  He has a grudge against me because I have exposed his ignorance a few times.
<ReedK2> He isn't used to being wrong.
<ReedK2> I'm sorry if this comes off as a waste of time.... ikonia always says everything is a waste of time.  But I try not to think that I'm pestering people when it appears they are only pestering themselves by insisting on doing something that is wrong.
<ReedK2> Good people aren't pestered easily.
 * ReedK2 idle 3 hours.
<ikonia> ReedK2: please stop telling lies
<ikonia> I've said nothing of the sort
<ikonia> you can either a.) discuss your ban as I've invited you to do b.) leave
<ikonia> pick
<ReedK2> My assumption is that you banned me for other reasons because the reasons you gave don't follow logic.
<ikonia> I've explained why I banned you
<ReedK2> Nothing I've said is untrue.
<ReedK2> Then you must have not been clear, ikonia.  You're serially unclear.
<ikonia> I'll be happy to do so again if required
<ikonia> would you like me to explain again ?
<ReedK2> You mean you'd be happy to do so for the first time?
<ikonia> "sure" if you want
<ReedK2> I wonder if it will be different from before.  hmm.
<ikonia> how can it be different from before - you've just said this is the first time ?
<ReedK2> Let's say "the first time" if it makes sense, and "the second time" if it's illogical.
<ikonia> ok - I'm not going to play these silly games
<ikonia> I'll leave you to another operator
<ReedK2> The silly came called logic. Hmm....
<ikonia> the bottom line is you've only just been unbanned for not listening and being offtopic - you calmed down and we removed the ban
<ReedK2> No wonder you don't get along with people.
<ReedK2> Usually when someone is illogical, nobody gets along with them very well.
<ReedK2> Logic is what societies use to prevent themselves from having long arguments.
<ikonia> you've come in asking software development questions, where given help and pointed to the correct place to get help
<ikonia> you then picked a fight saying I'd personally made up non-existant phrases liked "build enviornment"
<ikonia> and then started calling me a liar
<ikonia> I've banned you
<ReedK2> ikonia, you told me to go "somewhere else"....
<ikonia> you've since ranted in ##linux about this and #web as well as sending me a lot of personal abuse
<ikonia> I'll leave you to discuss this with someone else
<ReedK2> to discuss a word that you made up, which is a homonym and homograph for another word, apparently....
<ReedK2> You sent me on a nonsense chore.
<ReedK2> ikonia, do you feel abused?
<ReedK2> Was it abusive to ask you to clarify what you were saying?
<ikonia> no, you just sent me abusive messages
<ReedK2> Or was it abusive to give you another person's definition (which you said was incorrect)?
<ReedK2> Or my definition (which you said was incorrect)?
<ikonia> I didn't say it was incorrect
<ReedK2> Or to explain to you that I had searched the internet and only come up with fuzzy definitions (which you said was incorrect)?
<ReedK2> Yes you did.
<ikonia> I didn't say it was incorrect
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ReedK2> Back to the lies.
<ikonia> I suggest you read the logs
<ReedK2> Now who's playing a game?
<ikonia> no-one
<ReedK2> Did you say the definitions were correct?
<ikonia> no
<ReedK2> Did you say I didn't need to do the chore because I had the correct definition?
<ReedK2> Or did you say: "That's not what it is?"
<ikonia> I said none of that
<ikonia> again, read the logs
<ReedK2> ikonia, you know waht you said.
<ReedK2> There's no need to get into logs.
<ikonia> I do
<ReedK2> Good.
<ReedK2> Then we agree.
<ikonia> thats why I said read the los
<ikonia> logs
<ReedK2> Why don't you paste the line you're referring to?
<ikonia> what lines ?
<ReedK2> Where you said that the definition was correct.
<ikonia> I didn't say that either
<ReedK2> Ohhhhh ohhhhh.  okay....
<ReedK2> right, you banned me instead.
<ReedK2> after re-stating your suggestion.
<ikonia> ??
<ReedK2> and yet somehow you want to twist that to not mean the definitions weren't correct and the chore wasn't unnecessary
<ikonia> I'm really sorry, I don't actually know what you're talking about now
<ikonia> honestly, I don't know what you're talking about
<ReedK2> That's why I mention the logical flaw.
<ReedK2> If I told you to go feed the dog...
<ReedK2> And then you said: "The dog has already been fed."
<ReedK2> And I said: "Go feed the dog."
<ikonia> I don't know what you're talking about logical flaws or things like that
<ReedK2> Then the logic suggests I don't believe the dog was fed.
<ReedK2> And that your statement, "The dog has been fed," is either wrong or incomplete.
<ikonia> I just told you - you need to get basic development help and understand your build environment
<ReedK2> what's a build environment
 * ReedK2 braces himself to be banned
<ReedK2> I should leave so I don't get banned.
<ikonia> a build environment is the setup that you use to build your software
<ikonia> as explained to you
<ikonia> it's personal to you
<ReedK2> I told you: "I'm LEARNING c, gtk, and bash."
<ikonia> yes, they are programming languages and a shell script
<ReedK2> I can't fast-forward learning, ikonia .
<ikonia> they are not a build environment
<ReedK2> YOu want to ban me from #ubuntu because I'm learning.
<ReedK2> And because I'm a beginner.
<ikonia> no-one expects you to, this is why I told you to get basic development help and understand your build environment
<ikonia> because you are learning
<ReedK2> You dno't want me to come back until after I've learned for another year or several years
<ikonia> no, I don't want you to use #ubuntu for programming help
<ReedK2> "go learn about your build environment.  don't ask here."
<ikonia> which is why I told you to join a programming/development channel
<ReedK2> I just asked if anyone had used gtk....
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ReedK2> yeah i did
<ReedK2> that's when you started attacking me with your troll bans
<ikonia> you asked for help compiling gtk software because of missing header
<ReedK2> "I have to find a reason to ban this guy."
<ikonia> and didn't understand (which is fine) that #include is not a file path
<ReedK2> 11 hours, I was at #ubuntu, everyone was having fun...
<ReedK2> everyone was enjoying each other, having friendly chat...
<ikonia> hence why I requested you join a software development channel
<ReedK2> you come online... 5 minutes you want to ban
<ReedK2> you're sadistic.
<ReedK2> all i did was ask you to clarify
<ikonia> ReedK2: I'd been online for many hours, just not talking, I only started talking when you started referencing software development help
<ReedK2> if you had a problem with me asking about gtk, then you would have banned me back then.
<ReedK2> you had a problem with me exposing you
<ikonia> to which I helped you, advised you and requested you join the right channel
<ReedK2> oh, yeh.  okay.  i concede.  YOu're SO helpful, man.
<ikonia> this is the attitude that causes a problem
<ReedK2> SO helpful that you refuse to be clear, and you indirectly call correct definitions incorrect.
<ikonia> please re-read the logs,
<ReedK2> ikonia, seriously, I concede.
<ReedK2> I'm doing my best to just accept your world view....
<ReedK2> YOu're extremely helpful.  thank you for referring me to "some other place"
<ReedK2> thank you for banning me, man.  nothing could have been more helpful
<ReedK2> okay, so now it's my attitude?  Okay.  then my attitude got me banned.
<ikonia> now you're being silly again
<ReedK2> You know what I'm going to do? I'm going to get a dog trainer to my house, and I'm going to ask if he can work with humans, too.  I can get an attitude adjustment.
<ReedK2> The world's a silly place.  Maybe a little levity will make it easier to chat.
<ikonia> like when you where sending me messages about "I'm your father figure" and all this after saying "fuck off" to me - or words to that effect
<ikonia> so I'm not really interested
<ReedK2> that's incorrect.  i was quoting you.
<ReedK2> I said: "I respect you very much because you have a lot of wisdom.  You're like a father figure to me.  But you're basically telling me to fuck off."
<ReedK2> Probably English is your second language, and that's where all the miscommunications come from.
<ikonia> English is my first language
<ReedK2> It's very possible that you don't even know what you're implying.
<ikonia> hence why I understood the context you where giving to me
<ReedK2> Well, a lot of Native English speakers aren't very good at English.  I think the average reading level is 8th grade in the US.
<ikonia> well as you told me, while I'm in a channel with you, I'll never be the smartest person in the channel
<ReedK2> Usually, people who are very good at English are also very clear and concise and don't use a lot of needless phrases.
<ikonia> I'm not really interesteed in your English language dicussion to be honest
<ikonia> I'm just interested in your behaviour in #ubuntu
<ReedK2> That's because I ask multiple sources, ikonia....
<ReedK2> I don't just believe whatever I'm told.
<ReedK2> So if you lie to me, I might find out by fact checking.
<ikonia> and as you've told me you're not interested / bothered about being in #ubuntu any more
<ikonia> so I'm not sure what oyu actually want
<ikonia> other than to cause yet another re-play of this whole discussion after you've done it on other channels already
<ReedK2> ikonia, you asked me to file a complaint about you for you.  Your behavior is the issue.
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> I told you this is the channel to come to if you wanted to discuss your ban
<ReedK2> "if you want to complain, you can do it at #ubuntu-ops"
<ReedK2> well, I think you said a lot of stuff while you were mad and forgot.
<ikonia> yes, after you've been complaining in the ##linux and #web channels about it
<ikonia> !complaint | ReedK2
<ikonia> !appeal | ReedK2
<ubottu> ReedK2: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> sorry - wrong bot factoid
<ReedK2> ikonia, I complained about the ubuntu community, not about you specifically.
<ReedK2> At #linux
<ReedK2> then you came in and said: "Hey!  Don't talk about me."
<ikonia> ReedK2: you didn't you referenced me spefcially
<ReedK2> And in #web, they asked why I asked what a build environment was...
<ikonia> I really don't want to go over this again, as it's just getting petty
<ReedK2> and I said: "Because I wanted to verify that I was lied to."
<ikonia> ReedK2: no - you asked while complainign you'd been banned
<ReedK2> and then you went guerilla-balls in that channel, too.
<ReedK2> i asked before being banned adn posted the quote with #web attached in your "logs"
<ikonia> ReedK2: no I didn't
<ReedK2> and you said their definition was not correct.
<ikonia> this is pointless
<ReedK2> I didn't bring your name up, ikonia.  I just answerd their question
<ikonia> either follow the appeals process,or don't
<ReedK2> I feel you lied to me.
<ReedK2> Several times.
<ikonia> ReedK2: you didn't bring up me name but you said "the operator who banned me"
<ReedK2> You could have validated what I was saying....
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> this is a waste of time
<ReedK2> But instead you chose to insist that I do an inane chore.
<ikonia> follow the appeals process, this conversation shows how much of a waste of time it is
<ReedK2> And when I followed your inane chore, you got mad.
<ikonia> if another operator wants to pick it up with you, they can do so, I'd give it 15 minutes to see if they do, if not follow the appeals process
<ReedK2> Yeah, it's a waste of time because you're very insistent....
<ReedK2> You should try saying this: "You're right, ReedK2."
<ReedK2> Not because you believe it, but as a hypothetical process.
<ReedK2> To help you think.
<ReedK2> ikonia, because you're an op at #ubuntu, and you have harassed me several times....
<ReedK2> And also because I'm not banned right now....
<ReedK2> There's no point in appealing.
<ikonia> you are banned
<ReedK2> well, there's still no point for the first reason
<ReedK2> i can't get angry, and you are malicious
<ReedK2> malicious people make others angry.
<ReedK2> even if i get unbanned, you'll repeat the abusive behavior
<ikonia> I don't know what you're talking about, please discuss it with one of the other operator teams members
<ReedK2> and that's not healthy.
<ReedK2> i'm talking about giving me a senseless chore
<ReedK2> then adulterating my education with lies
<ReedK2> then yelling at me in 2 other channels and in private chat
<ikonia> I gave you no chore, and no lies
<ReedK2> when you're an op. you're supposed to be someone people respect.
<ReedK2> you're supposed to be an example
<ReedK2> this isn't an example of mature behavior, man.
<ikonia> I've not yelled at you anywhere, I've told you to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban not use the other channels as a ranting place
<ikonia> I've got the conversations logged if you want
<ReedK2> that ban?  it was stupid and senseless
<ReedK2> it's a last resort
<ReedK2> you should ban people when you have no other options
<ReedK2> you could have been clear.
<ikonia> please discuss the ban with another operator, and I'll make the logs public to them too
<ReedK2> you could have validated me.
<ReedK2> you could have tried to be a little nicer
<ReedK2> you could have done a lot of thigns.
<ReedK2> but you wanted to do something illogical
<ikonia> ReedK2: to be clear - I'll not discuss this any more with you
<ReedK2> unreasonable
<ReedK2> yeah i know, run away
<ReedK2> like always
<ReedK2> do something bad, run away, try to convince yourself it was right
<ReedK2> dude you were wrong
<ikonia> I'll leave it 15 minutes for you to engage with another operator, if not, I'll remove you from the channel inline with our noidle policy
<ReedK2> it's not a big deal to admit you were wrong
<ikonia> you are welcome to follow the appeals process I gave you earlier
<ReedK2> i can admit i was wrong
<ReedK2> look
<ReedK2> I WAS WRONG!!!!
<ReedK2> see?
<ReedK2> no big deal
<ikonia> @mark ReedK2 #ubuntu-ops 15 minute marker to engage with operator team
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops reedk2  15 minute marker to engage with operator team
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ReedK2> my turtle died when I was 12 because I didn't get to the pet store fast enough
<ReedK2> I WAS WRONG!
<ReedK2> happy?
<ReedK2> your turn.
<ReedK2> you lied about a definition more than 3 times
<ReedK2> then you banned someone because you didn't want to correct yourself
<ReedK2> and then you went and did personal attacks to that person, who hadn't said your name, on two other venues.
<ReedK2> you were wrong.
<ReedK2> simple
<ReedK2> I didn't even anticipate the ban, bro.  Completely shocked.
<ReedK2> just typical angry ikonia being way over-the-top with authority.
<ReedK2> Let me explain how things usually work on IRC, ikonia ....  First of all, people look for the info using a search engine; however, some channels don't require that step because some users can't access search engines...
<ReedK2> At that stage, people also look in reference manuals, talk to their teachers, go to other resources as much as possible....
<ReedK2> then they put a question up like: "What's a build environment, since you brought it up?"
<ReedK2> At that stage, either the question is ignored, or it's picked up.
<ReedK2> You picked up the thread, probably because you started it....
<ikonia> ReedK2: I've muted you - either a.) engage with another operator in the channel without a monologue b.) leave the channel and continue about your day c.) follow the appeals process
<ikonia> I'll remove the mute in a moment
<ikonia> then you can decide which option you wish to follow
<ikonia> mute removed
<ReedK2> ikonia, I spent 20 minutes doing what you asked....
<ReedK2> Nobody cares.  you're the only op at #ubuntu.
<ReedK2> probably they're all avoiding you
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ReedK2 while playing the -ops game is sending me pm's calling me a coward and other things
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> ReedK2: please pick your option - no more discussion
<ReedK2> you're really a frustrating, annoying person.  you get carried away with authority
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-07
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (jasperberries swearing)
<hggdh> IdleOne: you have lost membership in a series of IRC teams (did not renew). Are you going to renew?
<bazhang> is burn in on monitors still a thing?
<bazhang> I thought tech made that go away ages ago
<dax> happens on CRT, some plasmas, and i vaguely recall hearing about it on OLEDs on phones recently
<bazhang> budgetslug sure has some strange issues going
<bazhang> thrid party apps and burn in prevention, and issues
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-08
<Jordan_U> OLED pixels actually have half-lives, which I find really interesting.
<bazhang> I've not seen burn in since the original Macs
<bazhang> that was the first computer game in color I ever played, a spaceship breaking rocks
<blahdeblah> We've got our service-affecting firewall maintenance coming up at 23:00 UTC (12.5 minutes away) - would someone mind updating topics in #ubuntu & #ubuntu-devel to note that?
<ikonia> hello blahdeblah
<blahdeblah> ikonia: Are you an op in either of those channels?
<ikonia> yup, what's up
<blahdeblah> If you could just update topic to say firewall maintenance is happening right now, that would be great.
<ikonia> firewall maintenance on what ?
<ikonia> sorry, I'm missing context
<blahdeblah> To most Canonical & Ubuntu web sites (except most of Launchpad)
<ikonia> how long is it going to be down for ?
<ikonia> roughly ?
<blahdeblah> There were two announcements sent to ubuntu-users & ubuntu-devel-announce mailing lists a few days ago.
<blahdeblah> 1 hr allowed, 1 minute expected
<blahdeblah> But say 1 hr :-)
<ikonia> yeah, lets see what happens before we touch the topics
<ikonia> if it goes down - and stays down I'll update it
<blahdeblah> OK
<ikonia> so few people actually read the topic
<blahdeblah> Starting now then
<ikonia> I'm around so ig anyone asks I'll be happy to let them know
<ikonia> good luck
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-09
<blahdeblah> We're done now
<blahdeblah> (Took longer than expected)
<hggdh> blahdeblah: thank you
<Unit193> At this time, nobody in #ubuntu-devel is going to be very active anyway.
<dax> two people noticed in #ubuntu
<dax> quite underwhelming.
<blahdeblah> Which is why we do it during APAC business hours. :-)
<blahdeblah> thanks everyone - have a good day/night
<Unit193> dax: Oh?  Now I have to search scrollback. :(
<Unit193> Seems like PPAs are having issues with 403 errors.
<sutehh> sveta is a marriage scammer
<sutehh> sveta is a marriage scammer
<sutehh> sveta is a marriage scammer
<sutehh> sveta is a marriage scammer
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-10
<tgm4883> Hi, I'd like to discuss some channel redirects/closures for #ubuntu-mythtv and #ubuntu-mythtv-dev and a ubottu factoid for mythtv
<tgm4883> I'd like to close both channels and redirect them to #ubuntu and then I'd like a mythtv factoid that directs people to #mythtv-users (mythtv issues are generally going to be above and beyond general support)
<dax> el: ^ probably wants an IRCC signoff
<dax> or someone else, but i know el is around :P
<el> sounds fine
<dax> how would you like to handle the #ubuntu forwards, since doing it through mlock would require flags in both channels
<dax> IRCC already has +F in the first one, probably easiest if it gets +F in the second one and then use that
<dax> (or, well, at least +s)
<el> unless one of the other ircc shows up and gets around to that i'll add it to the list of things i need to do when i bother setting up a second client connection for the irccouncil account
<Unit193> My goodness!  Another client?
<dax> just make Unit193 do it
<Unit193> dax: I'll need access in the latter.  Can you give me that?
<Fuchs> I'll do it if it becomes a hat problem, but I think it's not for dax
<dax> i'm playing werewolf, so feel free (and no, it's not a hat problem for me)
<dax> oh thank god i just died nvm
<Fuchs> /ns mark dax add ...
<dax> 21:37 < dax> fflags #ubuntu-mythtv-dev ubuntuirccouncil +F
<dax> 21:37 -- ChanServ: Flags +Ff were set on UbuntuIrcCouncil in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev.
<dax> have fun
<Unit193> Thanks.
<Unit193> tgm4883: Hello!  In case you didn't notice, both channels now have +isf #ubuntu.
<tgm4883> Unit193: thanks for the ping, I had gone back to work and missed all this.
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
<dax> if you'd like to word the factoid please feel free to do so, otherwise i'll make one to the best of my (knowing nothing about mythtv) ability soon
<tgm4883> Unit193: ok, so new joins on both channels send users to #ubuntu now?
<tgm4883> (i'm not super familiar with what all the flags do)
<Fuchs> unless they are set +Q which disables forwards: yes :)
<tgm4883> ok cool
<Unit193> tgm4883: Will you poke Canonical about the logbot?  And yes, +i is invite only, +s so it won't show up in searches.
<tgm4883> dax: Let me writeup two factoids
<Fuchs> +s secret  +i invite only  (so the +f works)  +f  forward all users that can't join due to +rilk
<Fuchs> actually, probably not +k, not sure. But not important.
<Fuchs> but +j as well
<tgm4883> dax: there's already a mythtv one so if that could just be pointed at #mythtv-users rather than #ubuntu-mythtv that would be great
<tgm4883> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883> For the mythbuntu one, let me rewrite that
<dax> !-mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-19 13:14:52 - last edited by LjL on 2008-10-10 00:05:24
<dax> !mythtv =~ s/support.*$/support of MythTV, try #mythtv-users/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support of MythTV, try #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> dax: how about this for !mythbuntu
<tgm4883> <reply> Mythbuntu was a former Ubuntu flavor centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system (http://www.mythbuntu.org). MythTV can still be installed via the repos - For discussion and specific support of MythTV, try #mythtv-users
<dax> is the mythbuntu PPA staying around or is it dead too?
<tgm4883> dax: that is staying around and will continue to be updated
<tgm4883> I'm still doing all the mythtv packaging for ubuntu
<tgm4883> Can we add info about that to the factoid?
<dax> yeah, i'm thinking "Mythbuntu was a former Ubuntu flavor centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system (http://www.mythbuntu.org). MythTV can still be installed from the Ubuntu repositories or from the Mythbuntu PPA at [INSERT LINK HERE]. For MythTV discussion and support, try #mythtv-users
<dax> "
<tgm4883> Yea I like that. Let me get you a good link
 * dax throws a ! in front of PPA
<tgm4883> Would you rather the link be to https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu  or to a specific PPA? Since we do different versions in different PPAs that makes it slightly more difficult/wonky
<tgm4883> ala https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.29
<dax> yeah i was wondering about that
<dax> i guess the first
<dax> !-mythbuntu
<ubottu> mythbuntu has no aliases - added by PriceChild on 2007-06-28 00:42:41 - last edited by IdleOne on 2013-04-09 15:49:05
<dax> !no, mythbuntu is <reply> Mythbuntu was a former Ubuntu flavor centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system (http://www.mythbuntu.org). MythTV can still be installed from the Ubuntu repositories or from the Mythbuntu !PPAs linked on https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu. For MythTV discussion and support, try #mythtv-users
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<tgm4883> Looks good, thanks dax
<dax> no problem. thank you for dropping by to tie up loose ends, it is appreciated :)
<tgm4883> Unit193: who should I poke about the log bot? (Assuming we're talking about the irc channel logger)
<dax> usually we have to go hunting for info when stuff ends
<dax> rt@ubuntu.com or #canonical-sysadmin, assuming it's ubuntulog
<tgm4883> Will do
<Unit193> Thanks.
<el> Unit193: if you're still in the council account could you deal with shutting #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone down?
<Unit193> el: I actually am.  How do you want to do it?
<el> that was the other thing on my list of things to do
<el> i don't want them dropped because they'll get sniped again, so just delist i guess
<Unit193> So, just +is?
<el> yeah
<Unit193> Done.
<el> thanks
<Unit193> Of course check 'em.  Anything else while I'm here?
<el> nope
<tgm4883> oh, i meant to quit this channel but that reminds me. A few other factoids that need removed
<tgm4883> !ubuntutv
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<tgm4883> !utv
<tgm4883> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<dax> !-ubuntutv
<ubottu> ubuntutv aliases: utv - added by pangolin on 2012-01-11 14:32:42
<tgm4883> just removing the UbuntuTV out of the last one
<dax> !forget utv
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget ubuntutv
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<tgm4883> Anyway, thanks again
<dax> !-tv
<ubottu> tv aliases: tvcard, tv card, dvb, tuner - added by LjL on 2007-05-29 19:19:48 - last edited by LjL on 2012-01-11 14:34:48
<dax> !tv =~ s/ and !UbuntuTV//
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-11
<Dreaman> remove my bann
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<Dreaman> Jordan_U  flick flash videos and you bann me
<Dreaman> troller
<Dreaman> why
<Dreaman> https://youtu.be/9n_IdrmO30o  se the problem
<Dreaman> see
<el> because you make no sense.
<el> if you would be coherent we'd have no problem having you, unfortunately you just fill the channel with nonsense.
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> hah
<Dreaman> bay lames
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-06
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Analima)
<ubottu> lotus|NUC called the ops in #ubuntu (BitFranklin)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (lazerlemon bad news)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-07
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (capella)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-04
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (notsoever)
<tomreyn> hi, is anyone awake there? we got this "notsoever" person in #ubuntu who is spamming for 2 hours now.
<RikMills> same person who spammed #kubuntu the other day. sadly I can't OP in #ubuntu
<ubottu> lotuspsychje_ called the ops in #ubuntu (notsoever trolling mumble)
<RikMills> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<tomreyn> ty p0pey, a pity no one with the relevant permissions was around for so long.
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<pragmaticenigma> Good day ops... Could someone keep an eye on doug16k in #ubuntu... they appear to be on the attach/troll front while, and not providing any useful help to those in need at the moment.
<ubottu> jussi called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi> Ive no idea how to deal with the external (telegram) ones
<dax> i just don't
<dax> i have #kubuntu +o so i'm assuming i could get admin on the telegram group if i cared enough, but i really don't care enough :s
<dax> plus then i'd be using telegram more, and i'm trying to use it less instead
<hggdh> eventually we will have to. Perhaps.
<dax> another option would be changing bridging to go via the kde matrix server (i.e. telegram <-> kde.org matrix <-> irc), but that's way above my pay grade and i'm not sure how it looks on the telegram side
<dax> but the upside there would be that individual telegram users are bannable on IRC
<dax> disclaimer: i in general am quite biased about using matrix for anything, but figured i should throw the option out there
<hggdh> dax: biased for, or against?
<dax> against
<hggdh> ack. Nevertheless, if we go one way, it would be nice to do the same for all.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-05
<valorie> I still have hopes for Matrix
<valorie> and am testing it four a couple of chans/rooms
<valorie> not reliable yet, at least the KDE instance
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (mystic returning troll in #ubuntu and ##linux)
<mystic> wat sthe hells going on
<dax> Hi mystic. You were banned from #ubuntu by ikonia two days ago for belligerent behavior and trolling. That ban is still active, and thus you are not allowed in #ubuntu.
<mystic> well how did i get back in
<dax> I strongly recommend you take some time to consider adjusting your behavior, it's been fairly negative in the recent past in both #ubuntu and other channels
<mystic> i thought the ban was 1 day
<mystic> well if people give it to me t hey will get it back
<dax> It was set by IP address, and your IP address changed. I have now banned you by NickServ accountname instead, so that should solve that issue.
<mystic> in linix rooms the linux users are allowed to make sly dig after sly dig.. unchecked
<mystic> and u know that
<mystic> i dont stand for it
<dax> I've reviewed logs of your behavior in #ubuntu, and I think it would be more accurate to say that you have a habit of goading other channel members into making comments about your behavior by repeatedly making passive-aggressive remarks until someone bits.
<dax> bites*
<dax> I'm trying to figure out whether that's because you think it will help you get support (which, it doesn't) or because you're not seeking support.
<mystic> i got that from how i waas treated
<mystic> people never listen to genuine isssues
<mystic> alwasy one the defensiive and insinuating in a jackass
<mystic> linux users have issues.. most of them anyway
<dax> be that as it may, our expectation for #ubuntu channel users is that they abide by channel rules, even if people around them are not, and we handle misbehavior by those people on an individual basis too
<dax> at this time, based on a *lot* of reading of your recent #ubuntu and ##linux behavior, i'm not really comfortable unbanning you in #ubuntu
<mystic> yea.. piut it all on me
<mystic> kalpa isnt banned also becasue?
<mystic> making fales claims i pm him and make racist comments
<mystic> disgusting
<mystic> no wonder i find it hard to respect your rooms
<mystic> full of vermin
<dax> I'm not a ##linux channel operator, so I can't really speak to why ##linux hasn't banned him.
<mystic> and they get away with it
<mystic> hmm
<dax> I'm an #ubuntu channel operator, and am only looking at ##linux to get an idea of your general behavior so I can figure out how to proceed.
<mystic> then u can see it was those other bastards wh ogoaded me.. yet im fully blamed
<mystic> if that how it is i dont even want to be in those rooms
<dax> That really might be for the best, at this point. https://ubuntu.com/support/community-support has links to other Ubuntu community support options, most of which aren't realtime and would thus probably work better.
<mystic> yea
<mystic> tehre is a definite bias in linux rooms
<dax> Anyways, I have to go AFK for a while for work stuff. If another channel operator picks this conversation up I'm fine with that (not sure if any are around right now), otherwise check out the other support options in that link above
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-10
<Guest5216> lol xd
<Guest5216> n.
<Guest5216> http
